# What are you smoking right now? (II)



## icehog3

New thread, whatcha smokin'?


----------



## massphatness

Taboo Twist:tu


----------



## Habanolover

1998 Boli PC and man is it good. :dr


----------



## Darrell

Tatuaje RC 184


----------



## awsmith4

I'm about to get in the car and light up a Los Statos Delirios for the ride home


----------



## graybeard

lot 23 maddie ..yummy


----------



## kgoings

Tab Special Forces


----------



## Mystophales

Montecristo White...meh

Man I start down the dark side and find some favorites and my NC's have really suffered by comparison.


----------



## Bax

Monte#4 then a H.Upmann Signature... never smoke an NC after a CC, made me wish I had another Monte :ss


----------



## mugen910

not sure but I think it was a RS12...


----------



## weak_link

Graycliff Double Espresso. Been a while since I had one of these and it went well after I stuff myself at lunch.


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of a Padron 80th. :tu


----------



## shilala

I had a Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte just a little while ago.
The big question is "What am I smoking next?"


----------



## mrshush511

I smoked an AF Cuban Corona a couple hours ago. Im going to smoke an ITC Super Fuerte Maduro soon.:ss


----------



## Snake Hips

Cohiba Siglo VI on a Spanish beach...

I'm smoking this in my mind of course, but no one told me the rules.


----------



## drunkensailor

Fuente Flora Fina 858 maduro, gift from Jbailey. delicious. Thanks Dave.


----------



## ja3480

shilala said:


> I had a Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte just a little while ago.
> The big question is "What am I smoking next?"


Had one today myself ! :ss


----------



## Goldengator

Padron 80th Maduro to celebrate hump day


----------



## dustinhayden

My first Taboo, a Taboo SFO. Gifted to me by Joey (ir13). Thanks again, Joey!


----------



## DoubleTrouble

Taboo costa rica maduro. First couple of puffs were strong peper, mellowed out and is pretty good, my first of this cigar...not my last.


----------



## fsjonsey

JR Alternative Cohibos.
No Tijuana street haggling or Glass top boxes required.


----------



## chippewastud79

Had a Taboo Twist PC and then a Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro Robusto both very tasty and tons of smoke :tu


----------



## BlackDog

A 3 y/o La Gloria Cubana Glorias Extra. Nevada Pale Ale on the side. Nice evening to sit on the patio.


----------



## Poriggity

Today was a good day... Started with a LIVE blue label, then a Don Kiki Brown label.. Then I went to my home cigar shop and had a Gran Habano Corojo #5 and a Tatuaje Brown label 
Scott


----------



## acruce

EL Mejor Expresso ..ITs just ok nothing to write home about if you know hat I mean...


----------



## intrudahridah

Monte #2


----------



## weak_link

3 fingers of my friend Johnie Walker and a Punch RS 12. Double yum.


----------



## scribble

Oliva serie V belicoso, its my second serie V and niether one has been that great. Not bad by any means buts far from spectacular.


----------



## groogs

I am out of Illusione's:hn:hn, so I decided to go with an Oliva V Lancero.


----------



## emelbee

La Riqueza No 4. Good, but I think the No 3 is better.


----------



## rottenzombie

An Ashton ESG,:tu


----------



## troutbreath

Tatuaje Unicos with a couple of Terrapin Golden's. Delicious!


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Guess my old thread got too large and unwieldy... thanks for the restart, Hog!

Had a *La Flor Dominicana Chisel* (gift from BarneyBandMan). One great tasting butt-kickin' cigar. :ss


----------



## LkyLindy

Diamond Crown Maximus #2-Sweet


----------



## groogs

Finished the Oliva V, and I moved on to a San Cristobal Torpedo. I am giving these one last try.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

5 Vegas A Apex:tu


awsmith4 said:


> I'm about to get in the car and light up a Los Statos Delirios for the ride home


I like these!



fsjonsey said:


> JR Alternative Cohibos.
> No Tijuana street haggling or Glass top boxes required.


Did you like it?


----------



## dustinhayden

Taboo twist churchill. Heard a lot of good things about these. So far so good. :ss


----------



## fsjonsey

andrewsutherland2002 said:


> 5 Vegas A Apex:tu
> 
> I like these!
> 
> Did you like it?


In Fact, I did. It was a good full bodied smoke that burned arrow straight.


----------



## Poriggity

Nub Habano 358 today so far. Heading out to 4 different local shops to "spy" on them with the owner of my home B&M... I should come home with lots of stuff 
Scott


----------



## Habsrule29

Earlier this morning, I walked up to the Tim Hortons near me, had a large double-double and a danish. For the walk home, I had an Aurora 100 anos torp.


----------



## chippewastud79

Graycliff 1666, pretty solid smoke :tu


----------



## 68TriShield

a Villager Export...


----------



## dustinhayden

Taboo ecuador connecticut. This is a tasty smoke!!! :ss


----------



## dccraft

Joy de Nicaragua Antano - spicy & too strong for a lunch time smoke :hn


----------



## Made in Dade

Tabacos Baez from Don Pepin
Outstanding!


----------



## Jbailey

Right now a 601 black label.


----------



## Thetpi825

Taboo Costa Rican Maduro. Great job Rob.


----------



## jamesb3

601 Maduro


----------



## Mr.Maduro

2001 Diplimaticos #3

EDIT: Just tossed it....way too tight....next up '07 Trini Reyes.


----------



## Puffy69

nothin..sinus infection


----------



## DoubleTrouble

Oliva Serie G special G maduro


----------



## hotreds

5 Vegas Miami- hmmm, can't decide how I feel about this cigar!


----------



## chippewastud79

Punch Champion :tu


----------



## groogs

I am smoking a Diamond Crown Maximus Churchill, and I have to say I am not at all impressed. I don't think I will buy any more of these.


----------



## 68TriShield

chippewastud79 said:


> Punch Champion :tu


I like those a lot,always have :tu


----------



## stfoley

Oliveros eight zero. Loving every last puff....I'm going to keep the rest of them I have to see what age does for them.


----------



## Goldengator

Taboo SFO Robusto~Excellent!


----------



## DoubleTrouble

Taboo Samatra Toro, me like!!


----------



## groogs

A RP Fusion Double Maduro Lancero. I am in no way a Rocky whore, but this is a good smoke.


----------



## Footbag

A new thread!?! I was only half way through reading the last one!:ss:r:r:r



Don Pepin Garcia... Perla


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Jose Marti robusto.

Hope to light up something worthwhile later.


----------



## kugie

Don Pepin Blue


----------



## rack04

Tonight I'm smoking a '07 Party Lusi. :tu


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

rack04 said:


> Tonight I'm smoking a '07 Party Lusi. :tu


 In honor of me, I'm sure


----------



## kgraybill

Rocky Patel R4 maduro. When will I learn? they might be smokable in a few months.


----------



## BlackDog

Just tried a JR's cuban counterfeit. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## groogs

I have moved on to a Partagas Culebra, pretty good smoke.


----------



## smokin5

Tonight was a wet rainy one, so I put on a dry martini 
& lit up a Punch Gran Puro Sierra.:tu


----------



## snowboardin58

Vegas de Fonseca robusto. pretty good smoke, thanks Ian!


----------



## icehog3

'01 VR Farm Rolled. Wow......just "wow".


----------



## air1070

My pipe and a Mild Aromatic called "Mild Manners" from my local B&M. p


----------



## GoodFella

98 fonseca cosacos. its seems to be a little harsh for how old it is.


----------



## Beachjeep90

Started with a Tatuaje white label, then a Leon Jimenes maduro, now a Oliva Special S! :ss


----------



## Baginoman

carlos torano casa torano natural.....very niceeeeeep


----------



## Totemic

Padron #3000 Maduro.
And I think I'm smoking it too fast (or drinking too fast) since my room is decidedly taking a tilt to the right....err, left...nm, right. I think.


----------



## TXRebel

Just finished a Taboo Special Forces Boot Camp-Robusto. :tu


----------



## rumballs

98 HdM du Prince


----------



## icehog3

mmblz said:


> 98 HdM du Prince


'bout time!! :r

Gonna smoke a few next week, stink up the Avalanche! :r


----------



## rumballs

icehog3 said:


> 'bout time!! :r
> 
> Gonna smoke a few next week, *stink up the Avalanche*! :r


Actually my first cigar was going to be a Cremosa, as long as that's ok with you


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

H. Upmann 1844 natural. It was ok. Didn't live up to what I'd heard about this stick. Maybe I'll try a maduro next time.


----------



## ucubed

taboo twist


----------



## Snake Hips

5 Vegas 'A' Torpedo

Yummm...


----------



## yellowgoat

Had my first Rocky Patel Vintage 1999 Connecticut today. 
Very good,It wasn't as strong as the Sun Grown that I like so much But still very good.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

PL Lonesdale (RE)


----------



## AD720

I finished off a Perdomo ESV Vintage before dinner and just lit up a Taboo Twist Churchill (I think now I've had every size but the PC).


----------



## Chico57

Half way through a Pepin El Centurion Guerreros.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

PL Robusto (RE)


----------



## emelbee

Babalu Corona Gorda - a sub-$3 smoke from Holt's. It's starting out pretty good.


----------



## Anthem

Half way through an Oliva G Churchill :ss


----------



## BroNeilson

Smoking my first Padilla. A 1932.. I'm officially hooked got to try some other stogies Padilla.


----------



## air1070

My pipe (with another aromatic)...Again. p


Earlier I had an Alec Bradley "Special Blend" while assembling some Patio Furniture for the wife. Small sucker, prolly around 4x40 or so. Fairly decent Yard Gar, and cheap to boot. :tu


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Victor Sinclair Connecticut Yankeeu

Can't beleive I used to like these.


----------



## SHOE

Into my first 1/10 of a Man O' War Double Corona. 

It started out peppery and and then mellowed a little. Hint of nutmeg and cedar and real chewy with a short finish. Hopefully the finish will lengthen some but already more complex than I expected. As I type, I'm starting to pick up the spice again - the 2nd change already. Lots of blue smoke and the burn is right on. 

This is my first one and I'm really liking it so far.


----------



## scribble

AVO Tesoro, picked this up at the B&M based on a sugestion from the owner, not bad at all.


----------



## groogs

I just lit up a Pepin JJ Maduro. This is my first one and I have to say I am really liking it.


----------



## acruce

Taboo Ecuador Connecticut . This the first smoke I have tried of Robs line..Very nice...


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Fuente 858 SG.... WOW!:tu


----------



## King James

02 Punch SS1. Gorgeous night outside and just killing time before I gotta go pick Sam up from a party


----------



## gwc4sc

H. Upmann Coronas Juniors:cb


----------



## weak_link

It's been one hell of a week so I'm going against my word and breaking into a box of Davidoff Aniversario No. 3's this evening. To be partnered with some Johnie Walker Black which is a bit of a letdown since the Blue is all gone.


----------



## Ratters

Camacho SLR Maduro. Man these are a great cigar.


----------



## Snake Hips

Rocky Patel Sun Grown torpedo. I love these damned things.


----------



## kayaker

Tonight I had a Romeo y Julieta Romeo No. 2 that was quite enjoyable and a Monte No. 5 that didn't smoke too well.


----------



## ahbroody

Ratters said:


> Camacho SLR Maduro. Man these are a great cigar.


 you smoking a camacho? who would have thunk it


----------



## dustinhayden

La Gloria Cubana Serie R #5


----------



## Poriggity

Probably nothing for me today, as I got called into work early, and coffee in my travel mug takes precedence over a cigar this early in the am... Yesterday was a Perdomo Estate Seleccion, a CFO #7, a Nub Cameroon, a Don Lino Africa, and a Tatuaje P2.. 
Scott


----------



## doubled

Had a Boli PC and a PAM 64 Imperial last night a good old backyard bash at a friends house.


----------



## AD720

Gran Habano Corojo #5.

GH is quickly becoming one of my favorite lines.


----------



## flmcgough

Right this second I am smoking a Baccarat Churchill Maduro. Not half bad, either.


----------



## orca99usa

Joya de Nicaragua torpedo. Have to say I was less than impressed.


----------



## stevefrench

Just finished a very tasty Monte 4.
:ss


----------



## AD720

Cigars International Anniversary (was a gift).


----------



## rcruz1211

Perdomo Lot 23...a fantastic smoke.


----------



## Ratters

AD720 said:


> Cigars International Anniversary (was a gift).


How is it?

Got less than two inches into a Cienfuegos and ditched it. Now having a Camacho Triple Maduro.


----------



## kylej1

Had a Tatuaje Series P tonight, was excellent. Amazing smoke for such a great price.


----------



## Chico57

Smoking a CAO CX2 Robusto.


----------



## gnukfu

Tat RC184 thanks to Ricky (rwhit70)


----------



## DoubleTrouble

Taboo SFBC Toro. Man they pack some leaf in there sticks!!


----------



## jonharky3

Nothing right now but I did just get finished with a Don Carlos 2005 God of Fire Robusto


----------



## TripleF

Nub Habano! Very easy draw!!


----------



## groogs

I am enjoying an Illusione MK. Just can't get enough.


----------



## Ratters

Well, after the Triple Maduro I'm now smoking a Camacho Corojo Nacionales. :ss


----------



## LkyLindy

Davidoff winston churchill marakesh--Sweet


----------



## smokin5

To commemorate to demise of the now-discontinued Perdomo Reserve Cameroon (& my recent pickup of 25 more for storage), I set fire to a Robusto. A very enjoyable hour & 40 minutes.


----------



## Thetpi825

La Aroma De Cuba Robusto in my first apartment. Awesome day. It may be the last one may not be.


----------



## troutbreath

Earlier tonight had a Torano Exodus 1959 perfecto, followed by a football scrimmage.


----------



## Cozy

PSD4 :tu


----------



## BlackDog

Saint Luis Rey corona. Very nice medium bodied cigar. Well constructed, even burn, good draw.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

07 San Cristobal De La Habana El Principe

A great cigar!


----------



## snowboardin58

Montecristo White Label Toro


----------



## Gargoyle

Been "enjoying" a Pirates Gold maddie. I was sick have lost my sense of taste and smell for almost a month (slowly coming back). While that sucks, it has given my good smokes a chance to rest some more in the humi as I put a dent in my yard 'gar supply. Damn devil site and it's "deals" that I fell for.


----------



## Goldengator

Taboo Sumatra Toro~my new guilty pleasure


----------



## stickbow

I am enjoying a 5 Vegas Classic 55


----------



## ultramag

Cabaiguan Coronas Extra.


----------



## dustinhayden

RP Signature Series


----------



## Chico57

One third through San Cristobal Guajiro. I think I am going to nub this one.
Bought a San Cristobal sampler about 8 or 9 months ago. Can't remember the first one that I smoked but I really didn't care for it, too peppery. Smoked the Maestro last month and it was much smoother, still some spice which I like but not the hit you in the face spice that I experienced with the first one. This one is very good also. Maybe they just need a little rest.


----------



## doubled

Enjoyed a gifted Macanudo 1968 last night and having a morning Oliva V beli now with some good old homebrew


----------



## Addiction

Had an 01 Boliver Extra Corona, quite a cigar in my opinion.


----------



## Made in Dade

Monte #2


----------



## AD720

I dug into the obscure smokes box and pulled out a Nomi Rare Collection. Looking up some reviews right now. Boy this baby is peppery!


----------



## bilkay

I just smoked my first Illusione CG:4. It began with the expected earthiness, which intensified throughout and acquired a spicy, somewhat bitter (but pleasant) bite into the second third. The spice continued to grow the end. The floral presence I experienced with the Illusione 2 did not manifest.

This one was purchased in a recent split, and had only rested in the cooler for a week or two.

Overall, a very nice cigar. But now I only have four left.


----------



## dustinhayden

Taboo Sumatra. This is my favorite taboo from the sampler and I only have 3 left to sample.


----------



## Chico57

Just fired up the grill and a CAO Extreme Robusto.


----------



## scribble

Tried a Esencia Belicoso it was a bit too young but I think it has potential. I have another in the humi that ill let sit for a few weeks.


----------



## TripleF

I'm actually smoking right now!! Most of the time I'm inside, but this time I have my laptop with me outside and am enjoying a CONQUISTA by Rocky Patel offered through TampaHumidor.com. It's very tasty!!


----------



## ultramag

Padron 2000 maduro


----------



## flmcgough

Just finished smoking a Flor De Oliva Torpedo. Just fantastic for such a cheap smoke! I will certainly be purchasing a bundle of these puppies as a daily smoke. It was unbelievably smooth and creamy for the first half, with some spice appearing toward the end. I highly recommend it!


----------



## Starchild

I had a Sancho Panza Double Maduro La Mancha yesterday, and I just finished a Taboo Special Forces thanks to a nice trade with Volt :tu

This was my firt Taboo and it was excellent. I'll definately be looking to try more of these.


----------



## outlawhendrix

Will be trying a small hoyo de monterrey this evening after work. Really enjoyed one of the acid cold tea infusion sticks yesturday. It was very good.


----------



## ronhoffman2

Gurkha Grand Envoy


----------



## TomHagen

Punch Royal Seleccion #11 - a little too new, but destined to be a classic.:cb


----------



## Goldengator

PAM 64 Imperial~ Going great with a little Italian coffee in my Taboo travel mug.


----------



## JaKaAch

Just finished a PARTAGAS SERIE D No.4 

What a great smoke..:tu


----------



## stevefrench

Just enjoyed a Vegas Robaina Famosos.
:ss


----------



## Addiction

Getting ready to light up a 2004 RyJ Hermosa, might have the name wrong but its the EL from that year. So far it's great but a little delicate for the Kelt I've paired it with.


----------



## air1070

Oliva Serie G Cameroon in the Tin. 5 'Gars per Tin. Love these 'Lil Bastards. :ss


----------



## krisko

I'm smoking a HUppman Magnum 46 with about 6 months on it. This is a perfect reason why a newb shouldn't give up on smoking CCs. The first couple were dreadful when they were new but now they're getting tastier and tastier with a minimal time investment. And to think I acquired these for about $7 per if memory serves.


----------



## Anthem

Just finished an Oliva O Robusto (natural).


----------



## Ratters

I'm trying out one of these Camacho cigars. Never heard of them before.


:ss

El Legend-ario natural from before the foot bands. Man, what a great smoke, tasty, smooth, and medium bodied.


----------



## acruce

Trinidad.. One of my favorites


----------



## rack04

'07 CoRo. Very tasty.


----------



## bobarian

VR Familiar 07. Not quite ready although still a decent smoke. The 01's are much better. :tu


----------



## snowboardin58

Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No. 1. What an amazing smoke!!


----------



## groogs

Just finished a Cohiba Siglo II. It was a great smoke, and I can only imagine what the rest will be like after a few years of rest.​


----------



## awsmith4

Had a LGC MdO #4


----------



## groogs

Just lit up an Illusione MK. I don't know why, but every time I open the humi these are calling for me.


----------



## pipermacbean

Smoked my first AVO Classic Robusto yesterday... all I can say is what a nice cigar. I know it's on the light side for most, but if you're like me and just getting started these things could get you hooked quickly. Great look and feel in my hand, burned nice and even with nary a waver or threat of going out, the aroma was enjoyable all on it's own and it didn't leave that heavy "I just smoked a cigar" taste on my tongue. All in all a very nice experience. I have some more of these in my humidor and I'm sure there will be more to follow.:tu I recommend these to any noobs who are still trying out milder smokes.:2


----------



## Starchild

monte #2 :ss


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

Padilla Achilles re-release... Not as good as the original, but still a good cigar if you can get em cheap!


----------



## ucubed

I had a cabiguan special thing maduro


----------



## Snake Hips

Carlos Torano Exodus 1959, some kind of torpedo.

It was exceptional - I would smoke these again.


----------



## desame.one

Padron 80th.


----------



## Tredegar

A friend gifted me a Gurkha Ancient Warrior a couple of weeks ago and gave it a try. Not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## dccraft

Had a Casa Torano and a Don Pablo Connecticut over the weekend :ss


----------



## Scott W.

Rocky Patel Decade Robusto, I love this smoke, just got them on Friday and WOW, nice smoke.


----------



## dustinhayden

Taboo Cameroon


----------



## Addiction

an 06 Cohiba Robusto. Good but not great yet.


----------



## gnukfu

Opus X - each time I smoke one I appreciate these more. First couple I had I didn't enjoy much but that has changed over time.


----------



## weak_link

San Cristobal El Principe and when these are on they are ON!:chk


----------



## liljohn

Indian Tabac Mabduro. Ummm Goood:bl


----------



## emelbee

Cubao No 3 Lancero :tu


----------



## jkorp

'01 Dip #3 :tu:tu


----------



## bobarian

Old School Oliva O Mad. Time has mellowed this smoke, amazing flavor profile.:tu


----------



## mtb996

Diablo picante. pretty decent 25 minute smoke.


----------



## AD720

Had a RP Connecticut earlier. Now I just started one of the new Macanudo 1968.


----------



## St. Lou Stu

CAO CX2


----------



## troutbreath

Punch Rare Corojo in a glass tube. I picked two of these up about 2 months ago anticipating needing 2 cigars for an evening out. Never had one before.

Started off a little grassy, cedary. Midway shifted to a creamier, cocoa flavor. STRONG. By the time I was nubbing it, I realized it was kicking my butt. Sat at my table for a while before trying to walk out of the establishment.

Great draw, burn. Stayed straight the whole time, and the ash hung on for the first 2 inches. Looked great. Tasted pretty good, too.


----------



## Poriggity

Nothing today.. Tomorrow I am going to light up a "LIVE" red label for a Cigar Command review, then I am headed to my local B&M for some down time after lots of over time this week!
Scott


----------



## BlackDog

Just finished a 3 y/o Conseguera robusto. Nice cigar. I could smoke these pretty regularly.


----------



## Darrell

Guapo


----------



## Simplified

VR 99 Clasico


----------



## snowboardin58

Felipe Gregorio Dos Cappas Churchill. Delicious


----------



## awsmith4

Edge Sumatra, dam good too


----------



## Starchild

Benchmade Robusto. Nice stick. :tu


----------



## smokin5

Padilla Obsidian. After 6 months or so, these bad boys smooth out real nicely. Coffee & dark chocolate still comes through.


----------



## BDR

Just smoked my last Illusione MK.  Now to start the search for more.


----------



## sonick

Finally scored a damn box of cg:4. Not as exotic and nuanced as the first batch but pretty close. Just nubbing that cg:4........ going to smoke this Padilla Series '68 Robusto after giving myself a couple hour rest...


----------



## hotreds

Montecristo Platinum Aged Reserve. I think that's what it's called! Excellent smoke!


----------



## dwhitacre

Padilla Habano!!! Oh Yeah!!!:tu

From my good friend tzaddi!!!


----------



## groogs

Just about half way throug a RP Signature. A great mild smoke.


----------



## MarkinCA

Made it down to San Diego and all settled in at the Town & Country Hotel for the week. Earlier, burned a 99' Camacho Habano PC. Gettin' ready to fire-up a....I'll let ya know later:ss:chk


----------



## Fenwick

Cohiba Sig III earlier and right now, I'm puffing on a BCJ.:ss


----------



## Snake Hips

Partagas Spanish Rosado...not impressed


----------



## MarkinCA

Finished off a Padilla Miami 8&11 Churchill with a Guinness Extra Stout:dr:ss


----------



## snowboardin58

Montecristo Robusto


----------



## TXRebel

Just finished a CAO Criollo Pato.:ss


----------



## 68TriShield

Torano Exodus Silver.


----------



## Addiction

Woke a little early and had myself a Davidoff Intenso Robusto, still a great great morning stick in my opinion.


----------



## hk3

Just cut the grass and burned a Sig III. Not too shabby :ss


----------



## flmcgough

Arturo Fuente Spanish Lonsdale. I'm pretty "meh" on it.


----------



## jkorp

Old Henry Lancero. Smoking much smoother than 5 months ago.


----------



## butterbeezy

La Gloria Cubana Medaille D'Or No.4 

Oh so yummy... i can't get enough of these.


----------



## stbdtack

La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Maduro Chisel -- one of my top three favorites

PLUGGED! Actually this is the first sub par one of these I've smoked. It tastes so good I'm working my way through it anyway.


----------



## DoubleTrouble

Taboo Robusto. Just got a box on Monday and could not wait any longer to give them a try. Good solid cigar, especially for the money, firm to the touch, lots of smoke, good draw.


----------



## outlawhendrix

Im trying out a bundle cigar. It's a cusano M1.


----------



## ronhoffman2

Man O' War Toro...man this baby's strong


----------



## air1070

Pipe with Some Bulk Twist Flake. p Beverage is Glenlivet on the Rocks. Good Stuff. :tu


----------



## Simplified

08 Bolivar GM


----------



## Wacco

For now, I have a Sancho Panza Belicoso, later, a Monte 2 and a PSP2. Notice a trend??


----------



## Addiction

On my way out to hit an 06 Punch Super Robusto


----------



## Shotgunjimmy

hoyo de monterrey excalibur. B&M said it would be spicy. actually gave one of their employees the hickups. proving to be spicy, but not over the top.


----------



## Ratters

Had an Obsidian earlier and now smoking a Hansotia Triple Ligero. Awfully mild for a cigar that's supposed to be all ligero.


----------



## Shabalula

Trying to decide


----------



## doubled

CAO Brazilia box pressed:tu


----------



## emelbee

La Gloria Cubana Artesanos de Miami Artesanitos


----------



## hotreds

Drew Estate Natural Dirt. Nice, except for sweet tip.


----------



## emelbee

emelbee said:


> La Gloria Cubana Artesanos de Miami Artesanitos


I had one of these a few days ago and really enjoyed it. This one tonight, though, just wasn't doing it for me, so I quit it and just lit a Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic Perla 1952. One of my faves.


----------



## groogs

Just lit up a Hoyo De Montrrey 1066.


----------



## Snake Hips

I'm feeling up a Camacho Triple Maduro...this thing looks delicious, and I've been waiting to try it. I like the over-the-top band, too, haha.


----------



## nozero

Punch Elite Maduro. Nice good smoke and inexpensive to boot.


----------



## stevefrench

Punch Punch
:ss


----------



## MarkinCA

NUB Habano 4x60:ss


----------



## Darrell

DPG Blue Invicitos.


----------



## Ratters

Snake Hips said:


> I'm feeling up a Camacho Triple Maduro...this thing looks delicious, and I've been waiting to try it. I like the over-the-top band, too, haha.


Ah, the king of all cigars.  Do it. Just do it. :ss


----------



## groogs

About half way through a Tat Havana VI Angeles, what a great smoke.


----------



## TomHagen

Tatuaje Verocu West Coast

Found out from the Pete johnson interview, that it is the same exact blend as the East coast, just a little bigger...

Last night a RASS 07.


----------



## Pat1075

just finishing up a padilla 1932 lancero and its great. I hope it doesn't change too much when the new ones come out.


----------



## Snake Hips

Ratters said:


> Ah, the king of all cigars.  Do it. Just do it. :ss


I did it...whoa boy, it was peppery and mighty...I bought the smallest one and only smoked it to just past half way, but I feel the nicotine. I'll grab another one, because I think my tasters were off (couldn't really taste anything other than pepper and burning). The first part of it was delicious, but then my tongue crapped out on me.

Time to light up a Djarum Black to finish the night :hn


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

First: Padron x000 Torpedo (not sure which one, it had a 48-50 RG?)
Excellent!:tu:tu:tu:tu

Second: Montecristo Vintage 1999
Put it out about 2/3 of the way through. Not sure if it sucked, or if the Padron ruined it. Might come back and revisit in the future.


----------



## seegarfan

Getting ready to torch my last cigar of the day and catch a movie on DVD. Anybody want to help me choose?

Have it narrowed down to 4 choices:

Alec Bradley Tempus Centuria
Cubao Toro
RP Decade Robusto
Holts Classic Torpedo

2 sticks already smoked today;

Tatuaje Havana VI - Verocu #2
La Riqueza Robusto

Mark


----------



## Beachjeep90

Taboo Twist watching the rain pour down. :ss


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

RP Sumatra...

I'm officially done with these. 

Draw is killing me.


----------



## Addiction

An 05 Punch RE Robusto, it was nice but I prefer the Super Robusto greatly. I still appreciate Nu3ka giving me the opportunity to try it.


----------



## Made in Dade

Aurora Barrel Aged
Started out real crappy, yet has gotten much better.


----------



## yellowgoat

San Cristobal
one left,it saddens me.
This morning I had a Partagas that was ok.

Cigar and pipe smoking has gone hand and hand this past few days.I got to work for 17 days starting Saturday and must get as much smoking done as possible. p:cb

Smoke,Drink ,smoke,drink smoke,smoke and drink.

cheers


----------



## troutbreath

Didn't get to post last night, but I enjoyed my first Riqueza yesterday afternoon. Good smoke. Different flavor profile from the Tatuajes. Definitely full bodied, lots of flavors, maybe a bit creamier than the Unicos I like so much.


----------



## tkoeppjr

Can't make myself stay out of the box of RS12's ... what a smoke..  :tu


----------



## Gophernut

Just finished a Sancho Panza Double Maduro Lancero. Very nice!:ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro

'97 Punch Ninfa :ss


----------



## flmcgough

5 Vegas Classic Corona. Not bad, but I think they need some age.


----------



## gnukfu

La Aurora Preferidos 1903 Emerald Tubed - first for me - I am loving this smoke


----------



## Goldengator

LFD DL Churchill Oscuro~ starting to kick my a$$ even though I had a huge cheesesteak sandwich before lighting up this bad boy.


----------



## Chico57

A Pepin 601 Maduro Toro.


----------



## Grumpy Dano

Not there yet but soon; but tonight it will be a , Perdomo Reserve Cameroon Robusto........I do like that cigar!! :tu


----------



## ronhoffman2

Gurkha Triple Ligero


----------



## AZrider

I just finished a Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Belicoso.

I received a ten pack today from the devil site and I couldn't wait more than 30 minutes to try one (darn low EQ). It wasn't bad, considering it likely needed to dry a bit and rest even more. It definitely had that Pepin Garcia spice. I hope giving them some rest will bring out more subtlety and complexity. Next time, too, I'll eat a sandwich first; this one kind of kicked my butt, given my empty stomach and the 101 degree temp out back!
:tu


----------



## lightning9191

Just enjoyed a Punch courtesy of shvictor.


----------



## emelbee

Just lit a Punch Punch. It was pretty tight, so I had to ream it out with the Old Henry.


----------



## jkorp

601 Green La Punta, a little loose but :tu.


----------



## rack04

'99 Punch RS 11. :cb


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

CAO Italia. Nice stick.:tu


----------



## groogs

I am smoking a Partagas Presidentes. A great smoke.


----------



## stevefrench

BBF
:ss


----------



## Joe_13

Tatuaje red label.
Very tasty smoke.
a bit soft, but extremely satisfying.


----------



## hk3

03 Boli Corona Xtra


----------



## hotreds

Rocky Patel R4. Good, but uninspiring.


----------



## BlackDog

Just finished a Victor Sinclair Connecticut Yankee, corona size. I liked it pretty well. Nice construction, even burn, decent mediumb-bodied flavor. Would like to try one in a larger gauge.


----------



## awsmith4

Revisiting a past favorite, the RP 1990, and its pretty darn good


----------



## Addiction

an ERDM RE Robusto, the actual year and name escape me. It's good but not say Punch Super Robusto or RA Estupendo or Boli Colos good.


----------



## Shotgunjimmy

gran habano #3. good smoke, especially for the price. very good burn and construction, although my lady friend is complaining its making her nauseous. im gonna blame that on the mexican food we just ate.


----------



## snowboardin58

Camacho 1962 Robusto


----------



## orca99usa

601 Habana toro.


----------



## mash

'05 RASS. Pure heaven.


----------



## BlackIrish

REO Robusto. Just tossed up a review.


----------



## IndyRob

Had my first Sancho Panzo (valiente?) tonight. Enjoyed it immensely! Thanks to those that recommended it. Now I need to find some more!


----------



## MarkinCA

La Flor Dominicana L400. The aroma and flavor is simply wonderful:tu:ss


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05

I know these arent the shining star of the cigar world but I didnt have alot of time so I had a Backwoods Sweet aromatic while sitting on a friends back deck while listening to some Kenny Chesney "Old Blue Chair" just relaxing and looking back on the summer and good times before everyone goes back to college


----------



## Baginoman

CAO cx2:ss:tu


----------



## hudaddy

Vegas Robaina Famosos... started off very peppery, then eased into a full earthy and leathery smoke. Some hints of sweetness in the first 3/4 then eased back into the earthiness with hints of cocoa. Smoking the nub now... still rich with hints of burning flesh. Ouch.


----------



## MarkinCA

hudaddy said:


> Smoking the nub now... still rich with hints of burning flesh. Ouch.


:rAll the signs of a great smoke:tu:ss


----------



## ultramag

Tatuaje Havana VI Hermosos


----------



## Cigarmark

'99 Party PC :tu


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Pepin Blue Label. Not bad.:tu


----------



## petewho

Rocky Patel 1992 second. Pretty good. Not at the top of my list, but I'd buy one again.


----------



## dustinhayden

RP Olde World Reserve


----------



## Snake Hips

Had a Perdomo Champagne for breakfast...it was quite delicious I must say


----------



## epyon26

nothing, its raining


----------



## jamesb3

Hemingway Short Story


----------



## BagfullofPings

So far I've smoked a DPG Series JJ beli and a 601 Red robusto. Our local B&M is having poker night, so I will smoke another 2-4 tonight.

Jason


----------



## mugen910

oliva v torpedo...yum!


----------



## troutbreath

A. Fuente King B

First one. Been looking forward to it since it was given to me by the local B&M owner in April.


----------



## gnukfu

Gran Habano Corojo #5


----------



## SmokeyJoe

A *Winston Churchill "Chequers*." Nice mild smoke... but a little pricey! Having a cup of Dunkin' Donuts Coffee with it. :ss


----------



## hotreds

RPOWR. Tasty, aromatic, smokey. Very good cigar!


----------



## Chico57

About 1 inch into my first Man O' War Toro.


----------



## hk3

06 Sig II - slow burnin goodness!


----------



## ace.castro

a Punch


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Lit up my second cigar... an *Anejo*... very yummy! :ss


----------



## Ratters

Oliva G maduro. Always a great smoke.


----------



## Anthem

Oliva O Maduro (Churchill)


----------



## kylej1

Cohiba Siglo II for me.


----------



## Shotgunjimmy

cao mx2 dagger. nice quick smoke that doesnt offend the lady to much.


----------



## lightning9191

Just finished a CAO Black...just bought a box of these after trying just one! Yum!:ss


----------



## groogs

Just lit up a 601 green label. I am about an inch into it and so far it is a tasty smoke.


----------



## sonick

just lit up a Padilla series '68 2band

i think might be the most beautiful wrapper i've ever seen on these

Might light up my only ashton ESG later on (never had one yet)


----------



## hk3

Upmann tubo minor :dr


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight its my first La Riqueza


----------



## parrotheadduff

Enjoyed my first 5 Vegas Classic last night. A little on the mild side but still enjoyable.:ss


----------



## BlackDog

I just smoked a Thompson torpedo, about 6 1/2" x 50. OK, but nothing to get too excited about. A friend gave me a few a while back. I'll smoke the others, but won't buy more.


----------



## Ratters

Finished the evening with a JdN Antano, always a pleasure.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

5 Vegas 'A' Atomic:tu


----------



## kayaker

Had a Cohiba Siglo I tonight. Smoked well but got a bad taste pretty quickly on. It burned evenly and had a decent draw, but tasted ashy before i was halfway done. The foot was toasted decently and fully lit before I cut the tip.

Overall impression: underwhelming

As it stands, I would not buy another.

Has anyone had a better experience?


----------



## rrplasencia

Tempus by Alec Bradley Torpedo, not a huge fan of Alec Bradley but this stick is awesome. tons of flavor and white smoke.


----------



## mash

Punch Churchill day, one '98 and one '03. The '98 was way better.


----------



## Snake Hips

Started out with a Cusano 18 Paired Maduros, but I put it down after almost an inch. It had a bizarre taste that I've never experienced and didn't like it. My mom said it smelled funky, too.

So I broke out a Sancho Panza Double Maduro. Very nice, and so much cheaper!


----------



## TomHagen

the NEW La Aroma De Cuba Edicion Especial (Pepin's)... one of the BEST Med. bodied cigars!!!


----------



## MarkinCA

Earlier this evening a San Cristobal robusto and a 99' Camacho Habano PC...


----------



## ZedR2

Cohiba Esplendito


----------



## Cigarmark

LFD Factory Press II


----------



## WillieDiesel

I just had my 1st Tat red label. It was mighty tasty.


----------



## seegarfan

DPG Blue Label Torpedo 
YUM!


----------



## dustinhayden

5 Vegas Gold


----------



## ronhoffman2

Oliva Serie 'V' Lancero. It has the best looking wrapper I've seen on a cigar in a long time.


----------



## nozero

Taboo Twist Torp. Mmm. But only 4 remain...


----------



## gnukfu

Illusione F9 - mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of my first (and not last) LG Small Batch II. :tu :tu 
WOW this is one fantastic smoke!!! It may have moved into the #1 spot.


----------



## flmcgough

Had a Rocky Patel Signature Lancero. Not bad, but with rest I think it will be phenomenal.


----------



## taltos

Just had a CAO Brazilia Chango, great flavor, dry boxed out of the tube for 4 days.


----------



## Dan_

Rocky Patel R4. All my buddies who tried this fresh hated them. I aged a few for a year and gave them one again, unbanded, they loved them. I liked them from the beginning but now they are awesome.


----------



## Tricker-cl

Reserva J21 great cigar. Also drinking some port with it.Did I mention I got a pretty good buzz!:r


----------



## snowboardin58

Padron Anniversary 1964 Maduro


----------



## acruce

My first Taboo Twist .


----------



## InBetweenTheLines

Had a La Gloria Cubana today while drinking some Guinnness. Came out of the pubs humidor, not a bad cigar for the price.


----------



## doubled

Taboo twist PC:tu


----------



## kayaker

Tonight I had my go-to standard: MC#4

Preceded and postceded (is that a word?) by some Glenkinchie 10yo.

:ss:al


----------



## orca99usa

Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 torpedo.


----------



## BlackDog

Just finished a Olivia Serie G Figurado. Nice cigar, but not my cup of tea. *HERE* are my comments in another thread.


----------



## groogs

Just lit up a Taboo Special Forces Boot Camp. It has been sitting in my humi for a few months, because I don't smoke the big ring gueges to often, but it is a good smoke. I don't think I will get any more just because of the size, but if you like big rg I suggest giving them a try.


----------



## lightning9191

Had a Punch Rare Corojo earlier.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

La Riqueza #5 (PC Sized)

Very nice cigar!


----------



## KenS

just finished a '00 HDM Le Hoyo du Roi. Packed more of a punch than I expected :tu


----------



## hk3

Upmann Belvedere. These are great especially for being MM.:dr


----------



## groogs

I just lit up a IT Super Fuerte Natural. I really like these smokes. A perfect everyday smoke.


----------



## smokin5

Perdomo Slow-aged Lot 826 Robusto for lunch, 
followed by a pre-dinner Joya de Nicaragua Celabraccion Consul.:tu


----------



## TXRebel

Just finished a CAO Vision Epiphany. A bit expensive but a decent smoke IMHO.:ss


----------



## Ratters

Camacho Triple Maduro. The King of all cigars. :ss


----------



## BlackIrish

RyJ Reserve Maduro #4. First one I've had. Good maduro flavor profile, but a bit one-dimensional. Review will follow.


----------



## ksibew

Gurka Special Edition Black Puro Torpedo p


----------



## Prozac_Puros

San Cristóbal de La Habana La Fuerza


----------



## ronhoffman2

Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet #2 Torpedo


----------



## SmokinApe

An EO 601 Maddie toro and it is not all I hoped it would be...


----------



## BlackDog

Saint Luis Rey Reserva Especial corona. Nice full flavored smoke.


----------



## doubled

Padron 2000 maduro, Padilla 1932 corona, Saving a RASS for a picnic later on today


----------



## stevieray

Padron Londres Maduro :tu


----------



## DoubleTrouble

Sabor Cabana maduro, nice draw, lots of creamy smoke!


----------



## hk3

LFD Factory Press II


----------



## KenS

'04 Custom rolled petit corona from Puerto Rico. Been sitting in the humi long enough


----------



## bismillah

BlackIrish said:


> RyJ Reserve Maduro #4. First one I've had. Good maduro flavor profile, but a bit one-dimensional. Review will follow.


 That is exactly how I felt about the RyJ Reserve Maduro. Its not a bad one-dimensional taste either.

Currently I am smoking a Padron 5000 Maduro and I freakin' love it! Im totally going to pick a few more of these tomorrow at the local B&M. :cb


----------



## stevefrench

H. Upmann Monarcas

:ss


----------



## scribble

RP fusion, first one out of a fiver I picked up.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Montecristo White. :tu

Mild, but tasty!


----------



## gnukfu

Taboo Twist Toro with some age on it - this thing is smoking very sweet!!!


----------



## DoubleTrouble

Nub


----------



## bismillah

About to smoke a CAO Mx2 Toro - Yup, tonight is totally a 2 cigar night.


----------



## seegarfan

VSG Illusion - Tasty!

Mark


----------



## SHOE

Just fired up a Cuba Libre Torpedo. My first one. Thought I would see if I liked it or not. Haven't made up my mind yet...


----------



## jamesb3

LFD DL Puro Chisel


----------



## stevieray

Monte club


----------



## 68TriShield

70s Monte ESP #1 :tu


----------



## ronhoffman2

El Mejor Espresso torpedo


----------



## transguy

punch rare corojo... damn good smoke.


----------



## troutbreath

Earlier today, a Punch Champion. Pretty nice!


----------



## KenS

07 PLPC ... definitely not ready. Tight as a bulls ass in fly season.


----------



## Sancho Fuente

Watching the skins game with a Graycliff Chateau Grand Cru Presidente


----------



## acruce

R.P Sungrown robusto


----------



## Av8tor152d

Mystery stick from MACMS number 2


----------



## rack04

'99 RyJ Churchill


----------



## jkorp

Casa Fuente thanks to Groogs.


----------



## Beer Doctor

Going to go fire up a VSG corona gorda


----------



## TXRebel

Taboo Twist Torpedo and a couple of Lone Stars.


----------



## Darrell

Cubao #6


----------



## Thetpi825

Darrell said:


> Cubao #6


Great smoke.

I'm smoking a Coronado by La Flor Corona Gorda. Another great smoke.


----------



## Shotgunjimmy

Not smoking it right now, but had a Cusano 18 Double Conneticut robusto ealier. very tasty smoke.


----------



## PartagasIV

Had one of the new Magnum 50's, very nice cigar


----------



## TDIvey

Just laid down a Punch Rare Corojo Magnum - great size, not my favorite Punch but still an enjoyable smoke.


----------



## KLMCCOY

Just finished a Montecristo Xanadu. Only had a couple before. Lots of cedar and leather. Great finish. Possible box in the future.


----------



## yayson

punch pc del punch


----------



## TomHagen

Taboo Exotic Maduro... not a fan.


----------



## Cozy

Opus PL :tu


----------



## texasbadbob

Gurkha Anient Warrior. Tastes great after having a ribeye with wine and waching a football game ( God it's nice to be able to say that again)


----------



## duckmanco

Darrell said:


> Cubao #6


Just laid down a Cubao #4 robusto. And for the first time, in all the Pepin blends I have tried, I finally noticed the absolute BLAST of pepper at the beginning. However, within an inch, this settles into pretty much exactly what Walt from ************.com found = a smooth, creamym woodsy mocha/java noted smoke. Really interesting smoke.


----------



## jkorp

'00 Hoyo Du Prince with my coffee. :tu
This is becoming my Sunday morning ritual (too bad the cab is getting low )


----------



## doubled

A good old morning PAM imperial with some joe.


----------



## Thumper2672

Starting this morning off with a Vengeance. Literally. It was recommended to me when I was at the local B&M on Friday. Not bad, not great, but not bad.


----------



## Ormonster

Was watching women's olympic basketball with a Taboo HSG Lancero


----------



## Joan

Cohiba XV on a deck in Boise with the sun up over the Boise Foothills. And a cuppa sulwasi (sp). 

:ss


----------



## Starchild

So far this weekend I've had a RP vintage 92 Friday night, and yesterday at the Jacksonville herf I had a Padron Londres maduro thanks to mugen910 :tu and a Punch Champion.


----------



## Wacco

I've spent the past four nights repairing the ceilings and painting at The Four Deuces Saloon here in Tombstone. Monsoon season has been brutal, and tore the flashing from part of the roof, creating leaks, hence the repairs. I repaired the roof last week. I can do that when the palce is open. Oh, not the inside work, though. I have to wait till the last patron leaves before starting work. That's usually 2:30 AM or so. Yay. So, I usually work till sun up,then come home, sleep fast and try to have a normal day schedule. Ya, that will work out. Maybe in the next life.

I woke about an hour ago, just finishing the first of several coffees today. I'm going to rest up, so I can relax later. Temps are already about 96°, and are sure to climb, so the coffee is iced today. This Partagas 898 will be a wonderful first cigar of the day.


----------



## gene

Just finished up a tastey Hoyo de Monterey Excalibur No. II with a buddy that just made it back from a bad convoy. One team member out of commision for a long time and a fellow medic that got away with injuries that will get him a Purple Heart, but he's coming back to us. We had a good reason to celebrate his return, but it sure wasn't one when looking at all that happened. 

Take a moment to say a prayer for our guys on the battlefield. Thanks


----------



## kayaker

gene said:


> Just finished up a tastey Hoyo de Monterey Excalibur No. II with a buddy that just made it back from a bad convoy. One team member out of commision for a long time and a fellow medic that got away with injuries that will get him a Purple Heart, but he's coming back to us. We had a good reason to celebrate his return, but it sure wasn't one when looking at all that happened.
> 
> Take a moment to say a prayer for our guys on the battlefield. Thanks


Sorry to here about your buds. Glad to hear they will make it though. I have a friend who was also hurt in Afghanistan.


----------



## ronhoffman2

Gurkha Legend Aniversario perfecto. Not bad so far. Comes pre-cut and the draw's a little tight. I relieved that by taking my Palio to it. Wrapper is very toothy. I know this is a term that seems to be popping up more lately as I read cigar descriptions, but this is the first cigar I ever had that I really noticed it's "toothiness". Doesn't change the cigar at all. It's just that the wrapper isn't silky smooth.


----------



## jamesb3

A. F. King Bee


----------



## mtb996

Famous Nic 3000, with about 1 yr on it.


----------



## BlackDog

I just smoked a Camacho robusto that was a couple years old. Very nice. I'm not exactly sure which series it was, as they've changed the bands. I'm thinking it was the Corojo.


----------



## Shotgunjimmy

had a RP 1999 vintage conneticut figuardo. very nice smoke. very smooth, nutty flavor. alot like the cusano double conneticut in my mind, but with out the dry finish.


----------



## DoubleTrouble

Taboo African Camroon toro. I got these about 3 weeks ago and smoked one after it rested for about a week. Burn was not to good and about 1/2 way through the taste got harsh. Not the same with this one, a few weeks in the humi has made this cigar very very good, especiall for the money!
Thanks Rob!


----------



## massphatness

I just kicked my kids' collective asses in Monopoly and am relaxing with an Illusione m7


----------



## tjblades

Great Sunday afternoon here. Just kickin' back on the patio with a Padron 1964 Anniversary Natural. What a great smoke!:dr


----------



## orca99usa

Last night I had a rosado of a bargain brand called Lovo that my neighborhood B&M carries. It was a very nice stick all the way down to the nub. Earlier in the day I had a maduro Churchill of the same brand which was also very good. It also didn't hurt that I was smoking with Las Vegas Mayor Oscar Goodman. Goodman is a bona fide cigar guy, who loves Padrons. He said that he is being interviewed by Cigar Aficionado magazine on Tuesday.


----------



## bwalker2us

sitting on my back patio now smoking a LEGENDS RED LABLE torpedo.. Wooo very good. Just waiting for the storm to hit Florida tomorrow night...


----------



## doubled

Having my 1st Man O'War corona, so far so good:tu


----------



## Boomer

Tat Havana VI Angeles while waiting for the charcoal to get ready for the porterhouses. It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood.:tu


----------



## rumballs

ronhoffman2 said:


> Gurkha Legend Aniversario perfecto. Not bad so far. Comes pre-cut and the draw's a little tight. I relieved that by taking my Palio to it. Wrapper is very toothy. I know this is a term that seems to be popping up more lately as I read cigar descriptions, but this is the first cigar I ever had that I really noticed it's "toothiness". Doesn't change the cigar at all. It's just that the wrapper isn't silky smooth.


I think this was the one in the "pass pass pass" at the shack that made us all want to u


----------



## Darrell

H. Upmann Corona Major


----------



## groogs

Just finished a Partagas de Partagas #1. What a great smoke.


----------



## Thumper2672

For this evening, I'm enjoying a 5 Vegas A Apacalypse. Chasing it with a NewCastle Brown Ale! Beautiful Sunday evening.


----------



## Shotgunjimmy

cusano 18 paired maduro robusto. good so far!!


----------



## kayaker

Nothing right now, but my Seleccion Robustos is burning a hole in the bottom of my humi.

I just want to see if my sig works.


----------



## orca99usa

La Gloria Cubana Serie R #7.


----------



## Dan_

Just had a Taboo Costa Rican Maduro, holy shit was it good.


----------



## Anthem

Just finished an Oliva G Torpedo, nice evening (no rain for once) and a great smoke :ss:tu


----------



## stevefrench

I started with a Party Short and finished with a Hoyo de Monterrey Petit Robusto.
:ss


----------



## smokin5

Had a Sunday lunch of El Rey del Mundo Choix Supreme Maduro, thanks to Guitarman-S.T-.
Pre-dinner smoke was a Padron 2000 Maduro, courtesy of me.:ss


----------



## TomHagen

DPG White Belicoso


----------



## jaymz

Finished off a La Aurora 1495 Cameroon 1994 corona earlier, working my way through a Tatuaje Reserva J21 right now :ss 

Combine that with the great weather, it's a perfect weekend.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Jealous of all of you today. Ws gonna smoke a Connie maduro, but found out that I could watch Summerslam for free, so I chose to stay indoors. There's always tomorrow.


----------



## mash

RA Estupendos, my first. Gifted so not sure how old it is, but however old it is it needs more time.


----------



## pipermacbean

Woohoo!!! Had a great cigar weekend. Went down the shore for the weekend and the following sticks went up in smoke:

Thurs (arrival day)- a Padron 3000 followed by a Gispert Robusto before turning in
Friday- an afternoon Macanudo Cafe Prince of Wales (our evening smoke was rained out)
Saturday- A Dominique #52 claro with my morning coffee, a CAO Gold Churchill and a late night Java Robusto

my brother-in-law killed off 5 or 6 himself including all 3 Occidental Reserve Double Broadleaf Torpedos I brought for him to try


----------



## gnukfu

Illusione #2 with a Tat Noella on deck - ahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## hotreds

RP Sun Grown. Excellent- had to give it a demerit for uneven burn, however.


----------



## Grumpy Dano

Enjoying the cooler temps with a Gurka Signature 101....:tu


----------



## AZrider

Taboo Exotic Blend II maduro robusto. This is my first Taboo cigar (I just bought the sampler) and I'm enjoying it. I couldn't stand the waiting and it's only rested about four days. It's burning nice and has a great, grey/brown ash. It's a bit too spicy to drink black coffee with, though, so I switched to water. :tu


----------



## KenS

Partagas Short ... the old reliable :tu


----------



## dustinhayden

La Gloria Cuban Serie R #5


----------



## pcozad1

I just lit up a oliva it says serie O . I dont have a ring gauge ,about five inches long .man is it strong !! will it mellow ? Pat


----------



## ThreeSheets

A 5 Vegas Gold #1, big bugger. I am pleasantly surprised at the flavor. I had seen it dubbed boring, but I just find it mild and enjoyable. Not real complex, but steadily satisfying. Alternating between Old Style (Cubs are in first!!!) and Knob Creek. The cigar falls somewhere neatly in the middle of the drinks, flavor-wise.

I had a Miami robusto earlier today. It had a lot more punch. But wasn't necessarily better.


----------



## nozero

Punch Rothschilds Double Maduro. 
:tu


----------



## eyeguy05

Excalibur 1066...im still a noob but it was quite tasty i did not want to put it down...:ss


----------



## stevefrench

Monte 4
:ss


----------



## troutbreath

Tatuaje Verocu West Side. First one, a little "earthier" than the brown labels. Tasty, but not a favorite (I have another waiting for me at home).


----------



## boonedoggle

Short Story


----------



## Shotgunjimmy

had rocky patel vintage 1992 churhill earlier. very good smoke, although my better half didnt like the aroma.


----------



## Bear

CAO Mx2. Have to say I'm not as smitten with them as I once was...


----------



## MCM

Rocky Patel Edge Torpedo


----------



## Puffy69

just smoked a 98 Party Charlotte:tu


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Bolivar (NC) tubo of some sort.:tu


----------



## groogs

A Rocky Patel Sun Grown. I have to say this is a pretty good smoke.


----------



## Pimp Chimp

Perdomo Lot 23 Natural Churchill. 
I'm really enjoying this smoke:ss


----------



## yayson

Tatuaje Cojonu 2006 torpedo, nice late night visit with the neighbor, not bad


----------



## TomHagen

I had a Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte this afternoon with a lot of sticks, but tasted good  (until I pulled out the sticks), 

right now Padron 2000 Maddy:tu


----------



## mugen910

CAO Criollo and dumped it half way for a Padron Londres Maduro


----------



## dwhitacre

mugen910 said:


> CAO Criollo and dumped it half way for a Padron Londres Maduro


Mmmmm Londres one of my favorites!!!:tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Not sure what I smoked (a bomb from macms) that had the band removed. A mystery stick... but a tasty one!


----------



## TXRebel

Just finished a CAO L’Anniversaire Cameroon Belicoso.


----------



## jm0307

mugen910 said:


> CAO Criollo and dumped it half way for a Padron Londres Maduro


I only had two Londres, but those two were wonderful ! :tu


----------



## Addiction

Nothing just yet but have a 98 Punch DC, 98 Punch Corona, 95 Sig V and a 99 Partagas Lonsdale packed up and waiting for my biweekly herf.


----------



## Scott W.

Finished off a Rocky Patel Decade Robusto, I can go through 5 of these per day.


----------



## borndead1

A Nestor Reserve Maduro...forgot how good these things are.


----------



## kayaker

Cohiba Robusto while mowing the lawn. Not an even burn, but not too bad. I think I smoked it too long. Left with a bit of ash aftertaste.


----------



## doubled

A Monte Media Noche robusto I had sitting around for a little over 2 years, WOW did this thing come around wish I would of known I would of stored some more.:tu


----------



## Poriggity

Man O War Robusto... YUMMY!!!









Scott


----------



## petewho

601 blue label box press maduro!!! :tu


----------



## Snake Hips

Just finished a Padron Cabinet Champagne. Always delicious


----------



## PartagasIV

Mercaderes...wasn't that good.


----------



## Made in Dade

Cabiguan Guapo


----------



## jkorp

'99 Boli CE


----------



## gnukfu

Olliva Serie O Maduro -:tu


----------



## DonnieW

Heading out to try my first Dunhill. A Signed Range ("SR") Robusto.


----------



## Gophernut

Just finished a CAO Mx2. About a robusto size. Quite nice.


----------



## hotreds

RP Connecticut. Can't find a fault here!


----------



## ronhoffman2

Romeo Y Julieta Viejo belicoso


----------



## chupacabrah

taboo honduran hsg.

it's aight.


w/ a heineken


----------



## rack04

I'm smoking another '99 RyJ Churchill. I just can't get enough of these.


----------



## Shotgunjimmy

got a joya de nicaragua celebracion going right now. bout a half inch in, and its not what i expected. kinda mild so far. almost bland.


----------



## dayplanner

Working on an 06 Sig II A/T.


----------



## pcozad1

A marly 420 these are pretty good. Its my second out of the box :ss


----------



## twgc1

oliva g...thanks to taltos.


----------



## Addiction

Just burned a 98 Punch DC, fabulous smoke. Thinking of going for an 03 Party Aristocrat next.


----------



## Opusfxd

Just fired up a Padilla Miami Beli.


----------



## stevefrench

I had a Siglo II and a Party Short while watching 'Burn Notice'. All three were great!
:ss


----------



## KenS

'01 Juan Lopez Corona. Dramatically improved from the first one of the box; the sick period is over for these guys! :tu


----------



## SHOE

Having a bottle of root beer and a Brazilia Lambada. Sounds weird but they go good together. :tu


----------



## BlackDog

Just had a Don Thomas Special Edition torpedo. This is a new cigar to me, and I liked it rather well. The outer wrapper split a bit, but the inner binder remained solid, so it was all good.


----------



## troutbreath

Oliva G Maduro box press torpedo.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

Anejo #50 from 2006. Simply devine.


----------



## smokin5

I have no idea - 
smoking the first of 5 blind smokes for the Fall '08 Smoke Magazine
reviews I just received.:ss


----------



## Grumpy Dano

I just had a La Herencia Cubana. It came as one of the monthly CI package. The taste was nothing to write home about, or at least I didn't seem to pick up on much changes. Woodsy a little and very slight hint of pepper..I think. It was a Toro, 6.5/w 52 RG. 

About half way through the smoke the wrapper begin to expand just in front of the ash, which made the looks a bit odd but didn't seem to hold back the burn. It just looked like it was about to fall apart but never did. It ended smooth enough but again I never really got too many different flavors throughout the hour long smoke.

Sort of a crappy day so that may have contributed to it. I think I'd like to try one again sometimes in the future to see if it was just me.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Connie Maduro #2


----------



## Ratters

Had a JdN Antano followed by a Camacho Havana. It was one of the newer ones and not a bad smoke at all.


----------



## LkyLindy

Man of War churchill

for $2.50 not a bad smoke


----------



## Banky

Brazilia Gol, glass of fernet con cola and some flogging molly/dropkick murphys playing. Good night.


----------



## awsmith4

Los Statos Delirios


----------



## Fenwick

Padron 1926 #35 maduro.


----------



## Fenwick

Banky said:


> Brazilia Gol, glass of fernet con cola and some *flogging molly/dropkick murphys* playing. Good night.


:tu

Excellent taste in music sir!


----------



## ucubed

sep 06 RG pc


----------



## Banky

Fenwick said:


> :tu
> 
> Excellent taste in music sir!


Thank ya much sir. Just exercising the irish pride.:tu


----------



## Snake Hips

Djarum Black, hehe.


----------



## seegarfan

Tat Red Label Torpedo


----------



## King1of3

Taboo Special Forces Boot Camp. Earlier a Oliva G Maduro Torp.


----------



## dustinhayden

RP Olde World Reserve


----------



## AZrider

Taboo Sumatra torpedo. I didn't know it had a sweetened cap (until I lit it). That's not my cup of tea, but the cigar is pretty decent.


----------



## Made in Dade

Padron 1926#6 Maduro


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Joya del Jefe Connecticut Robusto


----------



## hotreds

Cabaiguan maduro. Quite good, indeed!


----------



## mugen910

Can Cristobal NC ...not bad at all..


----------



## stevieray

1964 Padron Aniversario Principe Maduro :tu


----------



## DonnieW

Helix Maduro... I found it in my car.


----------



## bwalker2us

Doing my first Camacho 1962, its a Churchill. The draw is perfect and the burn is even. Im down to my last third now. I was very surprised after reading some of the threads here where people did not like them or had draw/burn issues. In any case this one is doing very good....


----------



## Chico57

Just finished a Padron 1964 Natural Imperial.


----------



## Shotgunjimmy

1/4 into a CAO brazilia gol!. tight draw, but good flavor.


----------



## BlackIrish

Bolivar Churchill. My first, and I like it.


----------



## SHOE

A Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet Magnum. 

Hints of earth and cedar and but no changes to the midpoint but picking up in intensity after that. The burn is perfect - the ash is a little flaky - I would say medium - plenty of chewy smoke. Not a bad budget cigar. There are plenty I would take over this one but I picked up a couple of fivers for nearly nothing and don't regret it.


----------



## Goldengator

San Cristobal Maestro~not too giddy about this stick


----------



## emelbee

I've been on a business trip and haven't had a cigar for A WHOLE WEEK! I just got home a little bit ago. When I opened one of my coolers, I found a Tatuaje Tainos calling to me. It's starting out nice and it should last a good while. Glad to be home!


----------



## JaKaAch

Oliva G maduro Churchill


----------



## scribble

Some barber pole Gurka I picked up in a sampler from CI, master select maybe?, either way this thing is way prettier than it tastes u I should have left it in the humi for decoration.


----------



## AD720

Perdomo Habano Toro Corojo

That's a lot of OOOOOOOOO's!


----------



## hk3

Ramon Allones Specially Selected Gran Robusto Exclusivo Benelux.... damn that's a long one to type.


----------



## awsmith4

First up tonight is an Illusione ~mk~


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

RP Fusion MM:tu


----------



## Addiction

Just finished a Monte Especiale 1, it was great.


----------



## Snake Hips

Rocky Patel Edge Missile Maduro. Didn't do me so well...I have one more, so it has one more chance...


----------



## Gophernut

Padilla Obsidian Belicoso. Getting better, but some more time in the humi will do it some good!


----------



## Tricker-cl

Litto gomez cubano! BLAMMO!


----------



## chippewastud79

Boli Gold Medal - Very nice and tasty despite the fact it was beat up. Kept going out though. 

CAO Sopranos Tony Signature Edition - Wow, this thing is fricken huge, but might tasty :tu


----------



## Ratters

Free Cuba. Pray for me.

www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=176706


----------



## hk3

Juan Lopez corona :dr


----------



## KenS

'07 Por Larrañaga Panetela :tu


----------



## gnukfu

San Cristobal Guajiro - love these smokes!


----------



## Made in Dade

Can't stop smoking this cigar.
Padron 1926 #35 Maduro


----------



## ronhoffman2

Man O' War toro


----------



## troutbreath

Just stepping outside to light up a Tatuaje Unicos.


----------



## massphatness

JLP Brevas


----------



## gwc4sc

Camacho Corojo :cb


----------



## Anthem

Oliva Series O Robusto (Natural). :ss:tu


----------



## stevieray

'99 Boli CE


----------



## LkyLindy

Ashton vsg wizard--Bodacious smoke


----------



## Grumpy Dano

Just finished off as Gurka Masters Select Presedente' and I am here to tell ya is was very good. The first third was peppery and spicy then through the middle third it became mellow and you could get hints of a chocolate taste. The last third just plain mellowed out to be a smooth tasty finish. It took well over an hour and a half but it was so worth it. I will get some of these at different lengths to try again.

:tu


----------



## hotreds

Diablo- a very good smoke!


----------



## dccraft

Torano 1916 - great smoke!


----------



## hk3

Party Short with a few years on it :ss these are wonderful lil smokes.


----------



## mtb996

unmarked torp in the humi.....I think it was a RP second...maybe.


----------



## ScottishSmoker

A late 2007 Bolivar Coronas Gigante! YUMMY!


----------



## Darrell

J. Fuego Delirium Corona. :ss


----------



## KenS

'00 HdM Le Hoyo du Prince. Nice. :tu


----------



## nozero

An SLR Maduro not sure which one, but it's pretty darn good!
:tu


----------



## stevefrench

Just finished a Vegas Robaina Famosos.
:ss


----------



## orca99usa

La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Churchill.


----------



## Shotgunjimmy

had a CAO Gold tonight. Very mild. decent though.


----------



## Lanthor

Tatuaje Cojonu 2003. Great, great cigar. Spicy leather and pepper, complex, perfect burn and draw, just awesome.

Been venturing back over to the light side recently, I would take this cigar over many cubans.


----------



## King1of3

Sancho Panza DM Quixote ROTT. Good.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Romeo y Julieta Short Churchill Tubo...


----------



## Chico57

Smoking one of my favorite Pepin's. An El Rey de los Habanos Robusto.


----------



## mtb996

LTC Churchill. First one ever and its very gooooood:ss


----------



## DoubleTrouble

Taboo HSG Toro, god this is a huge stick! I started this with four fingers of Oban and had to stop for dinner. Back at it and still taste great!


----------



## Anthem

Taboo Connecticut Churchill:ss


----------



## bilkay

Illusione CG:4- what a great cigar!


----------



## BlackDog

A three year old Arthur Fuente 8-5-8. I haven't had one for years, but it was as nice as I remembered. I need to get some more of these.


----------



## yayson

I just read this thread. it sucked


----------



## rack04

Right now I'm smoking a '07 H. Upmann No. 2. :tu


----------



## Dukeuni

AF Double Chateau Sun Grown- while sitting outside Great Pacific (coffee shop, in Pendleton, Oregon) during the farmers market. See how many people I upset. :ss


----------



## hk3

Hoyo Churchill from 06 :dr These are great!


----------



## JaKaAch

Coronado By La Flor Corona Gorda 
The biggest cigar I've ever smoked, 7 x 60..One of the strongest too, but great flavor.
You gorillas need to get some of these..:tu


----------



## acruce

Taboo Twist Robusto:tu


----------



## kugie

TAT BLACK
Only my second but way better than the first


----------



## Giovanni

Perdomo ESV 1991 with a dram of Woodford Reserve


----------



## MCM

Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Toro


----------



## duckmanco

JaKaAch said:


> Coronado By La Flor Corona Gorda
> The biggest cigar I've ever smoked, 7 x 60..One of the strongest too, but great flavor.
> You gorillas need to get some of these..:tu


I just laid down one of these myself, but in the corona especial vitola which really is a corona gorda but wow, full and complex to the max. Awesome awesome smoke.


----------



## jamesb3

Just got done with an Opus X Fuente Fuente


----------



## ucubed

DPG TB (tabcos baez)...and s II


----------



## mash

Tatuaje Artista. Major letdown, incredibly one dimensional. Fortunately was gifted this.


----------



## Opusfxd

Still smoking a brisket. Just finished smoking some ribs and chicken along with a RP Edge I found at the bottom of my fridgedor waiting to be tried.


----------



## KenS

Just finished a Sancho Panza Corona. My first, but definitely not my last :tu


----------



## mash

mash said:


> Tatuaje Artista. Major letdown, incredibly one dimensional. Fortunately was gifted this.


Chased this down with an Upmann #2. Now that's more like it.


----------



## Stogeyfish

Just finished off an '01 Monte Especiale:ss It was an awsome smoke from start to finish!:tu


----------



## Darrell

Taboo Twist PC.


----------



## dccraft

Had a very nice Torano Signature. 
Tasty :ss


----------



## KenS

'02 Punch Ninfa, thanks to _pistol_. Review to follow...


----------



## bwalker2us

CAO Brazilia Gol 5x56, its my first of this CAO brand


----------



## Anthem

First casualty tonight will be: RyJ Aniversario Robusto:ss


----------



## SeanGAR

JdN Antano lancero .... yum.


----------



## jkorp

'00 Party de Party


----------



## acruce

R.P. FUSION not bad........


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

Viaje Oro Fuerza.

My first, and DEFINITELY NOT my last!


----------



## jamesb3

Litto Gomez Americano:tu


----------



## rlaliberty

a fuente curly head deluxe. my first. probably be getting some more soon.


----------



## troutbreath

Had a Tatuaje Unicos, followed by a Montecristo White belicoso. All this, while observing the fantasy football draft of some buddies.


----------



## dwhitacre

AF Curly Head Maduro this morning and just finished the RP Fusion Double Maduro Lancero!

Both were good for the price!:tu


----------



## dccraft

Just finished my first Famous Nic 3000.


----------



## BlackDog

I just finished smoking a Gurkha "Old Age" perfecto, and it was. 90 minutes of bliss. This cigar started out with cloves and cocoa, moved on to vanilla, sandalwood, floral. Finished with more cedar and somewhat like a dry white wine. If they weren't $10 a pop I'd buy a box of them. I had a glass of Grahams 10 y/o late bottled port on the side. Wonderful.


----------



## mugen910

La aroma de cuba marquis.....YUM


----------



## AllOGistics

A Fuente Hemingway Signature


----------



## BlackIrish

RP Fusion Churchill

My first, courtesy of Backsteper in my newbie PIF. It's a fair bit lighter in body and flavor than I expected, but the flavor is good and well balanced.


----------



## Ratters

No time to smoke today so finishing the evening with a Graycliff 1666. Pretty good, no strings left inside and burning pretty well.


----------



## stevefrench

Partagas 8-9-8 Varnished 
:ss


----------



## Snake Hips

Romeo y Julieta Churchill en Tubo (CC)

_This_ is what cigar smoking is about!


----------



## LkyLindy

Nub habano

Not bad


----------



## Lanthor

At a family party today and got roped into building a deck, so had to insure some enjoyment.

So for the day, 07 Boli PC, PLPC, and a RASS (ROTT needs to settle), just finished off the night with another Tat Cojonu 2003. Enjoyed all of them.


----------



## TXRebel

Just finished a Taboo Special Forces Original torpedo. :ss


----------



## heartbeat427

5 Vegas shorty a really good smoke if your in the mood for a quick fix :2


----------



## jkorp

My standard Sunday morning breakfast.... '00 Hoyo Du Prince and coffee :tu:tu:tu.

I think the Du Prince could be my go to smoke, meaning I could smoke them anytime, all the time and be in bliss.


----------



## orca99usa

Carlos Torano Casa Torano.


----------



## stevieray

Punch Rare Corojo Rothschild :tu


----------



## gnukfu

TXRebel said:


> Just finished a Taboo Special Forces Original torpedo. :ss


Holy Cow!!! Smoking one of those at 6AM? You starting or ending your day?

I'm about to light up an '06 HdM Epicure #2 - love these babies....while studying for next week's classes....this cigar is for educational purposes only!! :ss


----------



## krisko

I just enjoyed a Pepin Blue robusto. The first blue I've actually enjoyed, though I very much prefer the black label.


----------



## AD720

I reached into the "Random Smokes" box and pulled out a Cuvee Blanc. 

Damn fine cigar!

<---- Pleasantly surprised. :tu


----------



## zackly

*My first Taboo*

I recently bought a Premium Sampler.
Just finished a ESG.
Great cigar, strong but not too spicy.


----------



## lightning9191

I had a Tatuaje VI last night. It wasn't bad, but I had some burn issues (canoed a couple times on me). I still have another in the humi to try.


----------



## MarkinCA

gnukfu said:


> Holy Cow!!! Smoking one of those at 6AM? You starting or ending your day?
> 
> I'm about to light up an '06 HdM Epicure #2 - love these babies....while studying for next week's classes....this cigar is for educational purposes only!! :ss


I was thinking the same thing and maybe a "big breakfast" is in order

Just finished a 2007 5Vegas Limitada that was gifted by the "CFRH". Nice pre-lite and post lite aroma and flavor. Thanks again to the "CFRH":tu:ss


----------



## tsolomon

Out on the golf course, the wife has a Taboo Twist and I'm smoking the Taboo Costa Rica Maduro. :tu


----------



## Simplified

SLR Series A 2003 from Toddzilla


----------



## massphatness

ERDM Lunch Club ... my first.

Won't be my last.


----------



## Goldengator

Just lit up a Tatuaje Black, awaiting the angels to sing a chorus, but for now I will say this gem is damn tasty and smooth.


----------



## Joan

A really really old Five Vegas Gold from the bottom of the coolerdor, at least 18 mos in there, after washing the cars and bikes just in time for the rain... 

:gn


----------



## KenS

Reached into my NC humi, and grabbed a Flor de Allones Especiales No.5. Next time, I'm gonna look closer at what I grab. Life is too short :ss


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

JR Alt Cohiba Siglo IV


----------



## Ratters

Had a pretty good hand rolled gifted by weak_link and now having an Obsidian, always a great smoke.


----------



## stevieray

finishing the weekend off by sitting on the back deck, smoking a Party Short, and just staring into the woods.....


----------



## acruce

Trinidad


----------



## Shotgunjimmy

just got done smoking a nub habano 464 i think. pretty good. probably better with time in humi. not sure if ill have another, im pretty tired.


----------



## kylej1

PAM64, it was ok.


----------



## Anthem

Padron Delicias:ss


----------



## makismd

Anthem said:


> Padron Delicias:ss


La Flor double ligero
2nd one I have had and really enjoyed it.


----------



## rack04

Party de Pary No. 1


----------



## hk3

Gispert Habaneras


----------



## Grumpy Dano

Just finished off a Perdmo Habano Robusto Corojo. I had one a month ago and thought it was a bit strong but this one seemed more enjoyable. Still pretty intense and very peppery and leathery, but the last third was very good and over all I enjoyed it pretty well!! Could be the weather outside was a bit more enjoyable too.......


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Victor Sinclair Triple Corojo. Don't waste your money on this one.:BS


----------



## TomHagen

don pepin garcia blue generosos - 2 plus years age. nice.


----------



## BlackDog

Had a short Don Thomas SE Rothchild before bed.


----------



## orca99usa

Carlos Torano Virtuoso.


----------



## sonick

migraine, no smoke 4 me tonight


----------



## kayaker

I'm enjoying a Cohiba, I think it is a Robusto, and a nice cup of java on my back deck.


----------



## JaKaAch

Maria Guerrero Corona 44 x 5 1/2
A great smoke. Not talked about much here, but should be. Nice cigar to enjoy with coffee.:cf


----------



## doubled

La Riqueza #5 and a glass of Glenfiddich 15 yr old.:tu


----------



## Grumpy Dano

Just had a Perdomo Lot 23 Robusto, just finishing it off outside and then Storm Fay is now dumping on us here in Tennessee, but at least she waited until I was finished. :tu

By the way...this was not my first of the Lot 23, and they are really good IMO!


----------



## hotreds

GOF Don Carlos 2005. Good smoke, but I guess I ain't no Fuente whore!


----------



## Anthem

Taboo Sumatra Churchill:ss


----------



## TheTraveler

Romeo y Julieta Cedros Deluxe No.2 - what a nice cigar this is! :ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## NicotineBuzz

Don Pepin Garcia with a nice Aberlour Single Malt on the Deck, grilling Steaks.


----------



## LkyLindy

RP Old world reserve maddy-
Probably the only RP I like


----------



## mustang1

Cohiba Siglo V from 99'. This is the best one of the box I purchased about two months ago. They're finally starting to come around.


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Fuente 858 Natural


----------



## JaKaAch

La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Chisel
My first Chisel, not as strong as I thought it would be. Good one.


----------



## b128thopen

my first Nub. I wish I had dug deeper in the humi! :hn


----------



## awsmith4

tonight I'm having a Vegas Robaina Clasicos


----------



## TomHagen

tatuaje cazadores .... strong!!!


----------



## hk3

Ashton VSG Sorcerer- Good until the last few inches.


----------



## KenS

Cohiba Secretos Maduro with my son. :tu


----------



## Addiction

Just finished a VR Classico from 01. Its a little woodier than I like but good until it gets to the last third when it gets a little harsh.


----------



## troutbreath

Gurkha Regent churhill. Better than I expected. Cool, cedary flavor throughout. Not terribly complex, but good (which is good, since I got 25 at JR).


----------



## TheTraveler

I'm on my second cigar tonight - hey, it's my birthday so I'm allowed to indulge, yeah?

Now I'm smoking a Punch Royal Coronation maduro. :ss


----------



## lightning9191

Onyx robusto


----------



## Darrell

Man O' War Robusto. :tu


----------



## pipermacbean

Had my first Taboo Twist torpedo this evening... nice!:ss


----------



## cigartexan

A absolutely wonderful 'Esencia Petit Corona'. After everything I've smoked over the years... Damn, I love this cigar! Just had to let that out :dr










Jack


----------



## yayson

cigartexan said:


> A absolutely wonderful 'Esencia Petit Corona'. After everything I've smoked over the years... Damn, I love this cigar! Just had to let that out :dr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack


Shilala will be happy to hear it! He got hold of one of these pre-release and hoped it was young, apparently so.

Hoyo du Gourmet here and thinking about a Tat Angleles of some size already


----------



## jamesb3

601 Mi Barrio Limited Edition


----------



## AirplaneSpin

RyJ Habana Reserve Robusto.

Meh.


----------



## yellowgoat

H Upmann right now
I've got a RP 1990 from my tobacconist that I won't smoke until I've got a day off from work to enjoy it.


----------



## sikk50

my very first tat, a brown label I think I'm in love


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Royal Jamacia Oro Rojo.
Ok on taste, horrible construction. Uneven burn.


----------



## makismd

andrewsutherland2002 said:


> Royal Jamacia Oro Rojo.
> Ok on taste, horrible construction. Uneven burn.


olivia series v 60x6. 3 great experiences means I will buy a box soon


----------



## jamesb3

AF Anejo #46


----------



## TheTraveler

Don Pepin Ashton Benchmade - first 1/4 inch was rough but I think that's 'cause my lighting technique is a bit, well, like a noob and I may have scorched it! After that it's settled down into a nice, medium smoke.

Good night for a cigar, too: the windows are open and I'm listening to the end of a rainstorm which always adds a little something


----------



## Footbag

Cohiba Secretos Maduro:ss


----------



## Anthem

Don Pepin Garcia Black Robusto:ss


----------



## hk3

Partagas Culebras - All 3 at once! :dr


----------



## jkorp

'01 QDO corona


----------



## Goldengator

H. Upmann Millonario Crystal Corona~ blech Need to lick my ass to get the taste out of mouth when I'm done with this cigar.


----------



## TonySmith

5 Vegas Miami. I'm enjoying it :tu


----------



## troutbreath

Tatuaje Unicos. Delicious, as always.


----------



## mtb996

Taboo HSG torp...yum


----------



## drunkensailor

JLP Petite Corona, not bad, wife is smoking LGC Mediallle D'or #4, damn she's spoiled.


----------



## kugie

DPG JJ


----------



## AD720

Montecristo White label.

Pretty good. :tu


----------



## stevefrench

I had my first 5 Vegas Series A (Artisan). Not bad.
:ss


----------



## JaKaAch

Don Pepin Garcia Black Robusto :ss


----------



## ZedR2

Taboo Sumatra , ahhhhhh :ss


----------



## Waynegro-cl

I had a San Cristobal Churchill today at my "not-so" local B&M and it was excellent. This is one great tasting stogie. If it wasn't for the $10.75 price tag I'd smoke it everyday.


----------



## BagfullofPings

So far I have smoked the following: 

DPG Series JJ
Fumadores
San Cristabol

I think I will smoke another one this evening. Most likely, I will fire up CFO Graffiti.


----------



## Shotgunjimmy

smoking a 5 vegas gold. nice stick, but i think my tastes have moved from such mild cigars.


----------



## BlackDog

Just finished my first Padron 3000. Very nice.


----------



## bobarian

Smoked a CFO Box Pressed before dinner. About to fire up a Camacho Coyolar, in the mood for something different.:tu


----------



## jaymz

Man O' War - so far, pretty good :ss


----------



## Addiction

I had a Cohiba Genios for two and a half hours while watching a movie, excellent smoke.


----------



## KenS

Monte Especial #1. Excellent :tu


----------



## kylej1

Decided to have a blend I did while down in Little Havana, Miami. Shop owners were nice enough to let me do my own blend. Man this thing is good. Spent like 6 hours there, looking at all the different leaves from every region, really was an experience in itself.


----------



## NFD929

CAO Brazilia Box Press.

Very tasty. Anyone else have any thoughts on these?


----------



## dwhitacre

*Savoy Maduro! Kinda salty!*


----------



## yayson

padilla obsidian and it's fekkin awful. I give up on these, who wants em?


----------



## SmokeyJoe

After working through "Secret Cigar Number 7" from *macms* (thanks, Fred!) - I smoked a *Taboo Special Forces Boot Camp Toro*. Smoked a couple of big ol' cigars. Not bad at all! :ss


----------



## icehog3

SmokeyJoe said:


> After working through "Secret Cigar Number 7" from *macms* (thanks, Fred!) - I smoked a *Taboo Special Forces Boot Camp Toro*. Smoked a couple of big ol' cigars. Not bad at all! :ss


That's some BIG smokin', Joe! LD


----------



## Snake Hips

Saint Luis Rey Reserve Especial man-churchill...pretty damned good for a budget smoke. I'll have to load up on these.


----------



## sonick

Don Lino Africa - Punda Milla size. 

The Don Lino Africa is probably the most overlooked ultra-performing cigar out there. Next time you find one in your local B&M, try one; I promise you'll thank me!


----------



## Goldengator

Tat Taino~YUMMY!!


----------



## groogs

I am smoking an Alec Bradley Harves Selection 97 Corona. I love getting off work early, I just wish I didn't have to go to school tonight.


----------



## BagfullofPings

So far I have smoked a DPG Cuban Classic and a CFO Graffiti.


----------



## jkorp

LHO 2. BLEH :tg, not so good.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

R4 Maduro.
So-so. Not my favorite RP, but not bad. Will smoke one again.


----------



## xapa97

I'm getting ready to light up a La Gloria Cubana Maduro Wavel.


----------



## mustang1

07' Punch Punch. The best from this box so far. It was between this and a few other good smokes. I was ready to give up on these and decided to give them another try. 

:sSure am glad I did cuz this stick has renewed my faith! :ss


----------



## mtb996

Diablo Picante - short and not too bad.


----------



## SHOE

Gurkha Grand Envoy

It's humid - raining like hell - the stick is burning like a wet turd - but I'm alive...... ALIVE I SAY!!!!!!!


----------



## emelbee

Padron 1926 No 6 Natural. Guess what, it's pretty good.


----------



## p2min

La Vieja by Drew Estates -- After a hard day at work. This is how you relax:ss


----------



## troutbreath

Romeo y Julieta Medalla de Oro. Got this one in a toro sampler from JR a bout 6 months ago. Not bad, but I doubt I'll get more.


----------



## bigloo

Drew Estate NAtural Pimp Stick.... not the best Natural I have had but still dam tasty.


----------



## Starchild

flor de Oliva maduro robusto. Not bad


----------



## Shotgunjimmy

RP 1999vintage connie perfecto. nice short smoke.


----------



## ssutton219

Taboo HSG Lancero



WOW!!!



The ash hold, tons of smoke and great flavor!!



Thanks Rev.!!!! (todd)





Shawn


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight I am trying the 601 Black for the first time and so far its very tasty. It was given to me at a herf a few weeks ago by a great guy who needs to become a member here. Though i normally hate Connecticut wrapped cigars this one is right up my alley


----------



## ja3480

EccJ my first and LAST !!!


----------



## smokin5

Back to Basics tonight - a Punch Rothchild Natural.
A fine, often overlooked & underrated smoke.


----------



## pipermacbean

H. Upmann #100 Robusto this evening


----------



## Snake Hips

CAO Brazilia Pirhana. Pretty good, as always.


----------



## Necrodomis

yayson said:


> padilla obsidian and it's fekkin awful. I give up on these, who wants em?


The new bundles?


----------



## awsmith4

Now its a Party Short


----------



## sonick

1 year-old Padilla Habano (ornate band). yumm


----------



## Addiction

I just finished 2.5 hours with an 98 Cohiba Lancero and it was great from the first puff to the nub. I might consider this to be my greatest smoking experience ever with no relights or touchups and a great even burn. And I realize that this might raise my asshole quotient slightly but I finally caught some of those great vanilla bean flavors MRN obsesses about. Truly a glorious smoke.


----------



## TXRebel

I just finished a CAO CX2 Belicoso.


----------



## bwalker2us

This morning I wanted to try something different so I pulled out a Gurkha Fuerte Toro, dam thing is huge 6 x 60. I picked up a 12-pack in Jun so they have been in my humidor for a couple of months.


----------



## Cigarmark

PAM '64 Imperial :dr


----------



## BagfullofPings

This morning I smoked a CFO Reserva #7. In the travel humidor, I have a DPG Cuban Classic and a DPG Series JJ. Those will be my cigars for lunch and the drive home.

Jason


----------



## petewho

Gurkha Doble Maduro!!! Bring on the Gurkha haters - This is a good stick!


----------



## Addiction

A SCDLH Murella from 07, great cigar even if it has a hint of a taste I think of as green.


----------



## kwadzilla

Just polished off a Rocky P Vintage 1990 6 by 60. Brilliant with a couple shot of espresso. Could only get half way. I can't see straight at the moment!


----------



## Sisyphys

Cigarmark said:


> PAM '64 Imperial :dr


I just broke down (and went broke doing it) and bought a box of these last night. They can't get here soon enough.

I've been enjoying the La Aurora Preferidos Cameroon Robustos a lot lately. Love the taste of those.

edit: I spell gud!


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Some sort of Punch sampler blend. Cigarillo sized. This band simply stated HH on it.


----------



## stevefrench

BBF
:ss


----------



## Goldengator

Coronado Lancero~not bad


----------



## DPD6030

Just finished a Padron Londres Maduro thanks to BamBam. You were right. It was a excellent smoke especially since it was almost 2 years aged. :tu


----------



## LkyLindy

Going with an Oliva MBIII churchill size


----------



## BigKev77

Just getting started down the slope and haven't made it past the cheap stuf yet. I will have a 5 vegas classic fifty-five after dinner.


----------



## SHOE

Perdomo Habano Maduro - :tu


----------



## Shotgunjimmy

Nub cameroon box pressed torpedo. nice medium stick, with a bit of a light draw.


----------



## hotreds

RP Edge. Only fair.


----------



## Goldengator

Now trying La Aurora Barrel Aged #4. Tight and bitter is the best way to describe this cigar. Bit of a letdown compared to the other La Auroras I have smoked in the past.


----------



## kugie

Benchmade


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Cremosa's stepbrother, Nicaraguan Cream, otherwise known as Nicaraguan Crapu


----------



## 1977topps

Padron 3000 maduro I bought at Barclay-Rex in NYC. Wonderful!


----------



## Shotgunjimmy

polished off a nub cameroon torp, now puffing on a punch rare corojo.


----------



## Sancho Fuente

CAO Black 'VR' Moby


----------



## DonnieW

Tatuaje Angeles... while walkin' the dog.


----------



## mtb996

CAO Brazillia Gol, with a bottle of red wine and a trillion small annoying bugs....just chilling and scratchin.


----------



## Ratters

Had a Jericho by Camacho earlier, not a bad smoke if on the mild side.

Had a DPG Cuban Classic after. Really nice smoke. Posted up a review.


----------



## ConMan

LGC MdO 2


----------



## emelbee

Tat Black :tu


----------



## sonick

2 year old RP Edge Corojo Missile. Watching the Messiah speak at the DNC.


----------



## sonick

hotreds said:


> RP Edge. Only fair.


aw yeah :tu


----------



## BlackDog

A 6 y/o Consuegra maduro rothschild from a trade with our friend Hermit. :tu


----------



## TheTraveler

Tonight my friend and I both smoked a Nat Sherman Suave 6 x 50. That was a nice, smooth cigar :w


----------



## TXRebel

Tonight I smoked a Taboo Exotic Blend II.


----------



## bobarian

Habana Leon toro. One of the strongest sticks I have ever smoked.:tu
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=178363


----------



## awsmith4

Now its a Montecristo Especiales


----------



## cherrybomb

06' perdomo reserve cabinet series:ss


----------



## Snake Hips

La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Lancero

Awesome!


----------



## TomHagen

Bolivar BF


----------



## Addiction

Closed out last night with an 02 CoRO, man that thing was good. I might have to burn a second one today.


----------



## troutbreath

CAO Cx2 Belicoso. I've had this stick in my humi for about 7 months, and it slipped to the bottom of the box. I'll try to paste a review. I bit larger stick than I usually choose.


----------



## DPD6030

La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Chisel


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Some sort of Punch sample blend. Little cigarillo sized stick w/ a yellow band that had CS (I assume CS stands for Connecticut Shade) on it.


----------



## doubled

Aurora barrell aged corona, very tastey but had problems with keeping it lit.


----------



## awsmith4

Punch Maduro, great "hot weather" cigar to go with my beer


----------



## weak_link

Just got home from the range for a little shooting time with Ratters and fired up an Avo Domain. Talk about having a great day!


----------



## sikk50

Tat Red Label Exclusivo Lado Occudental.

Very nice I'm liking it, the bnm owner told me that they don't make this size any more so ima enjoy as many as I can out of his last two boxes of em


----------



## Goldengator

La Riqueza #5~tasty little sucker


----------



## sikk50

Nub connecticut. I'm tasting champagne and I like it


----------



## jkorp

'08 Trini Reyes


----------



## imthegoal

Camacho Scorpion. Stumbled across them in my local B/M. They had them on sale and the whole box had plume. REALLY good.


----------



## hotreds

601 red label. WOW! Great aroma, great taste, lotsa smoke, great construction. "A" all the way!


----------



## sonick

Sancti Spiritus Torpedo


----------



## AZrider

RP The Edge Maduro Torpedo.


----------



## smokin5

Started the long weekend with a Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Churchill.
Good stuff!


----------



## The Professor

End of a good week deserves a good smoke: 03 Cohiba Reserva Coronas Especial. :tu

Oh ... I mean a Nub Lancero.


----------



## madurofan

On the Cohiba band wagon. Got a tasty little Panatella


----------



## ConMan

Killer day of smokes for me:

Davidoff Millennium Robusto for lunch
01 LaPunta late afternoon.
Finishing off the night with 03 Upmann Connoisseur No. 1


----------



## fsjonsey

Sancho Panza DM La Mancha.

God I love this smoke...


----------



## stevieray

'07 rascc


----------



## TonySmith

Just finished a 5 Vegas Miami toro. I haven't found a Pepin cigar that I dislike (except maduro)


----------



## Wacco

Day two of feeling well enough for a cigar. Monte Edmundo it will be.


----------



## orca99usa

La Flor Dominicana Limitado III - another winner.


----------



## LkyLindy

Davidoff-Winston Churchill Marakesh

Excellent


----------



## bwalker2us

My evening cigar for tonight is the "Oliva Serie G Figurado". This is the second one I have tried, prior to this one tonight, I had one a few months ago. For me this is a good medium strength cigar which has a consistently even burn.


----------



## Addiction

I had an 05 Monte Mag 50. I'd had one in a PPP previously but this one was MUCH better in my opinion.


----------



## primitive

bwalker2us said:


> My evening cigar for tonight is the "Oliva Serie G Figurado". This is the second one I have tried, prior to this one tonight, I had one a few months ago. For me this is a good medium strength cigar which has a consistently even burn.


I've heard nothing but good about Oliva cigars, can't find any up here in Canada though.

I made a big mistake tonight. Last time my wife was in the States, she grabbed me a few sticks. One was a really cheap fake Cohiba. Sat in the humi for a while...looked OK, smelled OK, felt OK, I figured what the hell.

I've never put down a cigar so fast. Oh well, I'll try again tomorrow with a new cigar.


----------



## TheTraveler

I just finished smoking a Helix X 550 on my Dad's newly built screened-in back porch overlooking the Kentucky River. Nice company, nice surroundings, nice cigar. :tu


----------



## Lanthor

I had two a Tatuaje Regios 11/07 and a RASS 9/07. Both were very good.


----------



## Waynegro-cl

I'm enjoying a A. Fuente Hemingway Signature and for my libation of the evening; a glass of Jameson Irish 18yr whiskey. 
Life is good,
Salute a cent'anno!!


----------



## groogs

I just lit up a Party Short. This is the only smoke I am going to be able to have this whole weekend, so I wanted to make it a good one.


----------



## ScottishSmoker

1999 Bolivar Coronas Extra......SO BOLI-RIFFIC!


----------



## Starchild

Having a 5 Vegas Gold Robusto with my morning coffee. Nice mellow smoke


----------



## Chico57

Smoked a Diamond Crown #4 Maduro at the Diamond Crown Lounge grand opening event at Edward Thomas Cigars in Syracuse last evening. JA3480 was invited so I tagged along. Had a nice time and was gifted a #7 Pyramid Natural. JC Newman was there but did not have the opportunity to meet him.
I know this post is late but this is the first chance I've had to post.


----------



## SmokinJoey

CAO MX2 for breakfast!:chk:ss


----------



## jkorp

'99 Vegueros Mareva with my coffee :tu


----------



## Tricker-cl

pepin maduro beli! Figured I should go big!!


----------



## 68TriShield

CAO Brazilia...


----------



## Chico57

Half way through my first LFD Factory Press II paired with some Fonseca 10 Yr. Tawny.
Life is good. I have never been disapointed with a LFD or LG.
This is the first of the six cigars I hope to smoke this weekend.


----------



## ronhoffman2

Oliva Serie G special G


----------



## stevieray

Rocky Patel Sun Grown robusto


----------



## Addiction

Illusione Holy Lance, good afternoon smoke.


----------



## Shotgunjimmy

hoyo de monterrey hoyo de tradicion. good smoke so far.


----------



## parrotheadduff

Just finished a Carlos Torano Exous 1959. A very nice cigar. I might have to purchase more of these soon.:tu


----------



## TheTraveler

Just finished a Punch Royal Coronation Maduro ... it was pretty full-bodied for a newbie, I guess. I can't quite nail down what it was but I got a taste of something that was slightly oily, earthy, and almost sweet - it wasn't bad, though, it was pleasant and intriguing. Wish I had a name for that taste.


----------



## stevefrench

Monte 4
:ss


----------



## Goldengator

Tatuaje Havana VI Verocu No. 2 Zona del Este~ sneaky strong, but need a little aging. Thank goodness I have another one taking a nap in the humi.


----------



## pipermacbean

Just finished a Graycliff 1666 PGX... first one ever... glad I bought the sampler:tu


----------



## roughrider

Indian Tabac Maduro


----------



## Shabalula

Gran habano 3 siglos and a punch gran puro while runnin two grills with 4 racks of pork ribs, a rack of beef ribs an some hot links. Good times, good times :ss


----------



## Cozy

Just finished a Tatuaje West, now on a Aurora 100 anos beli. next will be something from the island......what? :ss


----------



## kgraybill

DPG JJ Maduro. My 1st one and I LIKE IT!:ss


----------



## boonedoggle

Need a quick one, so I grabbed the only Tat VI Angeles in my humi!


----------



## jbonnefsc

Sancho Panza, Extra Furete

Been a stressful day at work...


----------



## lightning9191

Had a Perdomo Tradicion cameroon earlier.


----------



## nasa25

just finished up a monte 2....great smoke!


----------



## Thetpi825

Had a Padron 3000 earlier with my brother as I gifted him a San Cristobal Torp. Just finished a Tat Noella(soooo good.) which will be my first box purchase.


----------



## TDIvey

Tried a Monte Carlo in a robusto size - nice square press (under the Camacho umbrella) - good flavor but the burn was a bit off - as if it was a bit over-humidified (kept trying to go out) but all in all a good smoke for the 5$ price range.


----------



## kylej1

Had a Rocky Patel Decade, it was ok at best.


----------



## TheTraveler

I just finished up a Carlos Torano Reserva Selecta. Right out of the glass tube I noticed a unique note in the smell - something a little spicy. Nice. I didn't notice it during smoking though.


----------



## Waynegro-cl

I'm smoking a Padron Anniversary 1964. My libation for tonight on this holiday weekend is a rum I don't pull out of my cabinet very often and that is Pyrat Cask 1623 rum. I'm lovin' life right now.
Salute a Cent'anno!!


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Waynegro1 said:


> I'm smoking a Padron Anniversary 1964. My libation for tonight on this holiday weekend is a rum I don't pull out of my cabinet very often and that is Pyrat Cask 1623 rum. I'm lovin' life right now.
> Salute a Cent'anno!!


Nice selection, Wayne! :tu

Finished a SLR just a while ago... what next? :ss


----------



## TomHagen

DPG Firecracker


----------



## awsmith4

just finished a Tatuaje Tainos...man that took forever, but it was good


----------



## Cozy

3rd for the night was a R&J short churchill damn :tu


----------



## TXRebel

Just finished a Flor De Oliva Toro.


----------



## parrotheadduff

Waynegro1 said:


> I'm smoking a Padron Anniversary 1964. My libation for tonight on this holiday weekend is a rum I don't pull out of my cabinet very often and that is Pyrat Cask 1623 rum. I'm lovin' life right now.
> Salute a Cent'anno!!


Love that Pyrat Rum. Try some Appleton Estate Rum. Equally tasty.


----------



## 68TriShield

a Vaqueros Mareva.


----------



## Made in Dade

Smoking a Illusione 888 with some cafe cubano. (cuban coffee)


----------



## Blueface

68TriShield said:


> a Vaqueros Mareva.


Yummy!!!

Getting ready to light a '99 Flor de Cano Selectos.


----------



## Addiction

Just finished my first Cohiba Siglo I, a 2002. Its a nice smoke with some shots of pepper goodness but a little short for my tastes. Going to smoke a QDO Clara Corona next I think but off to the store to get food for dinner.


----------



## nozero

Just finished a Punch Elite and lit up a Rocky Patel Dark Natural Junior.


----------



## Goldengator

La Riqueza No. 1 with a glass of Ron Matusalem Gran Reserve mixed with Coke and a few ice cubes. What a great combination!


----------



## slammedcrx-cl

NUB 464 habano! perfect draw and even with the breeze from the atlantic here on the beach its burning very well. it has a little more pepper than the previous habanos ive had but im going to put that to it only being in the humi for 4 days. otherwise great afternonn snack.


----------



## Waynegro-cl

parrotheadduff said:


> Love that Pyrat Rum. Try some Appleton Estate Rum. Equally tasty.


I will, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Shotgunjimmy

nub conneticut torp. very loose pre lite draw, but has tightened up nicley while smoking.


----------



## SHOE

CAO 'VR' Moby - delicious!


----------



## hotreds

Oliva Serie O. Excellent!


----------



## Goldengator

LFD Limitado III-great draw with a punch cutter, looks like I will be enjoying this for a couple hours


----------



## Shotgunjimmy

RP edge, darkest cigar ive smoked i belive. nice flavor so far.


----------



## stevefrench

A very tasty Vegas Robaina Famosos.
:ss


----------



## Poriggity

I smoked a San Cristobal Robusto size on the way home from work, and now I am working on a Padilla Habano (my first!) Who knows whats next tonight.
Scott


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Fonseca Serie F robusto:ss


----------



## DoubleTrouble

Taboo twist Churchill. I got four 10 pack samplers about 6 weeks ago and was a little disappointed when I smoke the first one. These cigars have defiantly gotten MUCH better with some time in the humidor!!


----------



## massphatness

Party Short x2

'06 PL RE (Germany)

it's been a good day ... :ss


----------



## bwalker2us

Tonight smoke is the Famous Nicaraguan 3000 Toro, its so good I'll be smoking down to the NUB....


----------



## kgraybill

PAM 64 Imperial.:tu


----------



## Padron42

Getting ready to light up my very last PAM 26 (#1 I think...big one)


----------



## KLMCCOY

Feeling like a maduro right now. Either a Oliva Serie O robusto or a CAO Brazilia Lambada.


----------



## pipermacbean

Perdomo Reserve Sungrown


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Enjoying a *Taboo Special Forces *(Original Blend).

Wow, Rob... this is one kick-butt smoke! :tu


----------



## mash

'06 Hoyo Double Corona. When these draw well, they are such a nice, if not mild smoke.


----------



## bobarian

Macanudo 1968. OMG a Mac I enjoyed!:tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe

bobarian said:


> Macanudo 1968. OMG a Mac I enjoyed!:tu


I ordered the "phantom" three pack sampler a few days ago... looking forward to it arriving eventually. :hn

Finishing up my second Taboo of the night... A Sumatra Pyramid. A little sweet for my taste... cap was similar to a Baccarat - sugary sweet on the tongue. :ss


----------



## vudu9

Tatuaje Havana 6 Victorias and a bottle of Chateau Paradis.


----------



## TomHagen

La Flor Dominicana Cameroon Cabinet #1 (Lonsdale) 
excellent, balanced cigar!!:ss


----------



## Shotgunjimmy

RP conneticut. good so far! very smooth!


----------



## AD720

SmokeyJoe said:


> I ordered the "phantom" three pack sampler a few days ago... looking forward to it arriving eventually. :hn


Most people have been getting them pretyt quick. After my first order I decided I wanted some more so I had a friend at work order for me. Got here in 3 days...

I'm having a Graycliff G2.


----------



## orca99usa

Rocky Patel Fusion - had a Vintage 1990 earlier in the day.


----------



## Poriggity

Nothing yet today. I'll be smoking a DPG Vegas Cubanas Generosos on my way to my local shop, then when I get there, I guess I will see what strikes me.
Scott


----------



## Addiction

About to fire up an Oliva Masterblend 2, unless the Sig V just jumps in my hand. Since I'm not buying a lot of sticks lately I'm trying to stop myself from mass consuming all the great ones by mixing in a few that are only really good lol.


----------



## BarneyBandMan

RyJ Bully--nice morning with coffee smoke:tu


----------



## CigarDood

Just fired up a gurkha legend perfecto. I didn't like the first few gurkhas I tried, but this one is decent. It doesn't have the sweetness I generally like (and smells like a barnyard), but it's sooooo smooth. The construction sucks though.


----------



## Lynchmeister

Last night I set up a Poor Man's Laz-E-Boy and entertainment center* in my garage before I settled in with a beer and 5 Vegas 'A' Archetype. Very good smoke.


*Two folding chairs. One to sit on, the other to set the projection screen--er--laptop on.


----------



## tsolomon

Oliva Serie G Cameroon, goes real nice with coffee. :tu


----------



## Goldengator

Cabaiguan Guapo~excellent smoke with my afternoon coffee


----------



## ronhoffman2

Arganese Connecticut robusto


----------



## hotreds

Bering rum. Not too bad at all!


----------



## stevefrench

My first Padilla Achilles Toro. Very nice.
:ss


----------



## roughrider

Vegas 5 Classic Torpedo.


----------



## Les Paul

I feel lucky today, fellow B/SOTL's.

I smoked three OUTSTANDING cigars today:

1) Rocky Patel Decade Torpedo

2) LFD Double Ligero Chisel Maduro

3) LFD Double Ligero 700


great smokes!!


----------



## yellowgoat

RP Sun Grown Toro right now.


----------



## orca99usa

> I smoked three OUTSTANDING cigars today:
> 
> 1) Rocky Patel Decade Torpedo
> 
> 2) LFD Double Ligero Chisel Maduro
> 
> 3) LFD Double Ligero 700


Those are outstanding.

I'm taking out a La Gloria Cubana Serie R #7 for tonight.


----------



## Anthem

Gran Habano Connecticut Rothchild:ss


----------



## kugie

Hoya De monterey 
Excaliber legend
Challenger


----------



## dabigdog

ERDM RE (Baltic). Great smoke, lots of flavor. just wish I had more as there is some potential for aging!:tu


----------



## Les Paul

orca99usa said:


> Those are outstanding.
> 
> I'm taking out a La Gloria Cubana Serie R #7 for tonight.


Nice. Very impressive. :cb


----------



## Addiction

I had an 06 Hoyo Epi #2, while I don't usually enjoy the Hoyo line this was a great smoke for me.


----------



## rack04

'06 Cohiba Sig II. :tu


----------



## BlackDog

Olivia Serie G Robusto. Nice cigar.


----------



## rrplasencia

Tempus by Alec Bradley Torp


----------



## stevefrench

I just finished a Padron 1926 80th to celebrate my 29th year of marriage. Excellent.
:ss


----------



## icehog3

stevefrench said:


> I just finished a Padron 1926 80th to celebrate my 29th year of marriage. Excellent.
> :ss


Happy Anny! :bl

Smoking an '04 Boli CJ.


----------



## jamesb3

Unfortunatly nothing.


----------



## parrotheadduff

stevefrench said:


> I just finished a Padron 1926 80th to celebrate my 29th year of marriage. Excellent.
> :ss


Congrats to you and your bride.:bl


----------



## jamesb3

stevefrench said:


> I just finished a Padron 1926 80th to celebrate my 29th year of marriage. Excellent.
> :ss


 Congrats!:bl


----------



## Ratters

Started the day with a Camacho Select, then 601 Blue, and finished the day with a Cabiguan.


----------



## dwhitacre

Started my day with RP Edge Sumatra (thanks to Ratters), Padron 2000, and finished with a Pre-embargo tobacco unbanded cigar.


----------



## groogs

I am smoking a Party Short. It is my first cigar since Friday, and since I got home so late, I figured this is all I had time for. I really love these smokes.


----------



## troutbreath

Earlier had a Cuesta Rey Centrofino Sungrown, probably a churhill size. Just fired up an Oliva V torpedo.


----------



## jamesb3

Taboo Twist


----------



## roughrider

El Rico Habano


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Fuente corona imperial (?) maduro


----------



## petewho

DPG black label Cuban Classic :tu


----------



## parrotheadduff

5 Vegas classic 5x5. My first ever Taboo sampler arrived today but enough time for me to sample it properly. Maybe tommorrow.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Having an after work *5 Vegas 'A' *... just right. :tu


----------



## doubled

Winston Churchill Marrakesh :tu


----------



## longknocker

SmokeyJoe said:


> Having an after work *5 Vegas 'A' *... just right. :tu


What is your ideal resting time on the "A"s, Joe? I'm still experimenting! Thanks!:tu


----------



## jkorp

'01 VRC. Tastey :tu:tu


----------



## Anthem

Taboo SFBC Torpedo, really enjoying it :tu


----------



## Goldengator

On a Pete Johnson kick: last night after dinner enjoyed a Havana VI Almirantes with my dad who enjoyed the aroma of the stick. Tonight I started with a La Riqueza No. 3, worthy of all the praise here and will finish with a Reserva J21.


----------



## imthegoal

My first ever PAM 64 and man I am getting scared because it is AWESOME. And I thought the ISOM slope was bad. These suckers are more expensive....:hn


----------



## bwalker2us

My evening cigar for tonight was the "Perdomo Habano Connecticut Presidente". This is an awsome cigar as far as looks go but I was less then empressed with its flavor. It is listed as a full strenght cigar but I recevied nothing more than a mild smoke. It reminded me more of a "Don Tomas Special Edition Connecticut #600" then anything else. This cigar was just ok as far as a mild cigar goes but it is in no way a full strenght stogie.


----------



## lightning9191

Just tried to smoke a Gran Habano 3 Siglos....I had to relight it 3 times before a half inch was burned....then I gave up. I have a couple more of these so hopefully this one slipped through QC


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

longknocker said:


> What is your ideal resting time on the "A"s, Joe? I'm still experimenting! Thanks!:tu


 The longer the better. 
6 months is good for me.


----------



## emelbee

I'm smokin' 2/3rds of a Jameson Corona. The pre-light draw was awful and the Old Henry tool didn't even help much. The bad spot was around the band, so I cut it in half a little below the band and am smoking the lower part.

This part is drawing OK and it's burning well. The flavor is OK, but nothing special.


----------



## TomHagen

Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro Robusto... gifted by emjaysmash. What a pleasant surprise - great smoke.


----------



## longknocker

andrewsutherland2002 said:


> The longer the better.
> 6 months is good for me.


Thanks, Andrew!:tu


----------



## troutbreath

Tatuaje Noella. Wonderful little smoke.


----------



## chippewastud79

Padilla 1948, pretty tasty :tu


----------



## gnukfu

Fuente 8-5-8 Maduro before I head off to school....it would be so cool if I could smoke in class.


----------



## ZedR2

Taboo Sumatra :tu :ss


----------



## Tricker-cl

Alec Brady tempus, my first. Its quite good!


----------



## Anthem

Fuente Cuban Belicoso:tu


----------



## kugie

DPG JJ


----------



## Goldengator

La Aurora Preferidos Lancero Cameroon~tight draw reminding me of my childhood drinking milkshakes from McDonald's. Does give out big smoke clouds and has a good flavor, but has a ways to go to match the V's and the ~hl~ in the lancero category.


----------



## jamesb3

Just got done with an Opus X Reserva d' Chateau


----------



## pcozad1

Just finnished my first Nub, a camaroon. Nothing special.:ss


----------



## jamesb3

pcozad1 said:


> Just finnished my first Nub, a camaroon. Nothing special.:ss


 Bite your tongue, that's a great cigar.


----------



## BroncoHorvath

I'm smoking a Cuban Montecristo Emondo.... If you like #2's, you'll love this one:ss


----------



## hk3

Nothing the last two days..... Damn this head cold.:hn


----------



## dccraft

Filipe Gregorio Dominicana


----------



## jkorp

DPG black robusto


----------



## nozero

Onyx Reserve Robusto
:tu


----------



## Addiction

97 Sig V, just lighting it right now.


----------



## emelbee

Cigar.com Red Label Torpedo


----------



## longknocker

Taboo Twist Churchill. "Yummy"!:tu


----------



## Kwilkinson

After about 6 weeks of rest, smoking a PAM 64 that was gifted to me by AsetOne. Thanks James, this is a badass smoke!


----------



## drunkensailor

Oliva V, usually fantastic. This one was tight and smoked HARD.


----------



## Gophernut

Leaving work in 5 minutes and will be firing up a 5 Vegas Gold double nickel!:ss


----------



## CBI_2

My pipe with a blend from my B&M he calls Country Squire. Good ol' guy in his 80's.


----------



## bwalker2us

Tonight I went with the "La Floridita Limited Edition Toro" cigar. I purchased a box of these back in April and have smoke a few sense then the last one being a few months ago. So I pulled one out of the box and looked it over and I could see the Vinotemp had been good to it over the months.


----------



## Addiction

Actually I went with the Cohiba Esplendido size from the Reserva box then I followed that up with an 05 Trini Reyes. Excellent smoking night for me.


----------



## Darrell

Addiction said:


> Actually I went with the Cohiba Esplendido size from the Reserva box then I followed that up with an 05 Trini Reyes. Excellent smoking night for me.


Nice, Bryan. :tu:tu


----------



## TXRebel

Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic robusto.:ss


----------



## Made in Dade

San Cristobal El Morro from 05


----------



## Poriggity

Today has been good... Padilla Habano, La Riqueza and now I am on a Tatuaje Victorias with a pizza on order...
Scott


----------



## Gophernut

Had an Aristoff Box Pressed Maduro Piramide for my lunch/walk.


----------



## AD720

Rocky Patel Fusion (natural).


----------



## RHNewfie

Rocky Patel sungrown PC... Unimpressive, amazing how your palete changes...


----------



## doubled

2 yr old Diablo picante:tu


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

RP vintage 92 robusto:ss


----------



## Ratters

Camacho 8/22. Typical loose draw but tastes great.


----------



## Chico57

DCM Churchill #2


----------



## zackly

Smoked two first timers for me.
A Taboo Connecticut Ecuador, nice medium bodied smoke
A 1962 Camacho
The first thing I noticed about the Camacho was how light (weight) it was. Not a lot of filler.
Spicy hot & fairly nasty. Lasted only about 15 minutes. Probably about 5 X 50. Is this charecteristic of this cigar? I'm not a big Camacho smoker although I love the Select with the Cameroon wrapper.


----------



## kgraybill

Padron Londres.


----------



## Chico57

My second cigar of the evening is a baby Guapos. The Guapo Junior. Love the Guapo.


----------



## DonnieW

Tatuaje Angeles... again. Dang I shouldn't have bought a box.


----------



## scribble

Padilla obsidian, I think its my last one too, time to break out the visa.


----------



## emelbee

La Riqueza No 3 - these things are great! :tu


----------



## LkyLindy

Davidoff maduro robusto--not bad


----------



## Shotgunjimmy

rp summer collection. almost to the nub


----------



## Ratters

Just finished a mini Tat. Pretty good little 20 minute smoke.


----------



## illinoishoosier

Punch Magnum. Found a bunch at the bottome of the collerdor and now can't stop smoking them.:ss


----------



## bwalker2us

My evening smoke for tonight was the "Sun Grown by Rocky Patel Toro" cigar. I purchased a 5 pack these back on the 4th of June and have not as yet smoked any of them, so this is my first. I pulled one out of the cool-a-dor and looked it over and I could see the cool-a-dor had been good to it over the months, it was in great shape. The cigars appearance and construction was perfect in shape and roll which is as I would expect with a Rocky Patel cigar. Being that I like all the RP's that I have tried in the pass I had hopes this would not disappoint me and it did not. It was excellent!


----------



## rack04

'99 SP Molinos


----------



## doubledown

Rocky Patel night here, started off with a Summer Collection. I'd agree with a review that I read that it has a hint of citrus to it. It started off OK for 1/3, got better during 2/3, and then went back to OK for the finish.

A Sun Grown was next, and really enjoyed it. Haven't tried many full bodied smokes yet but like this one.


----------



## longknocker

PAM. Delicious!:tu


----------



## lightning9191

Had a Cusano Double 18 maduro earlier.


----------



## Goldengator

My first Tatuaje Havana VI Angeles...won't be my last


----------



## parrotheadduff

Taboo SPC rather non descript.


----------



## gil716

savoring a 5 Vegas Series A after a long day and after reading some reviews, hoping that it won't blow up on me. :ss


----------



## yayson

05 HdM du Gourmet

rich and thin FTW!


----------



## cherrybomb

padron 3000 maduro:ss


----------



## Waynegro-cl

Just finished a Diamond Crown Maximus No. 2. Had a few slight burn problems but all-in-all a GREAT cigar.


----------



## Snake Hips

Flor de Oliva Natural Torpedo. Pretty damned good, I must say, and my wallet concurs...


----------



## gnukfu

'06 HdM #2 before I head off to the United Way Day of Caring. Boy do these go good with a cup of coffee!!!


----------



## troutbreath

Meant to log on last night: DPG Serie JJ natural. Wow! That thing starts off spicy!!


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Jr Alt Cohiba Siglo IV


----------



## kayaker

My first Taboo. The Twist robusto.

So far so good. A nice smooth smoke, nice taste and burning well.
:tu:ss


----------



## Poriggity

Macanudo 1968 for a review on Cigar Command... Its ok so far..










Scott


----------



## troutbreath

LGC Serie R


----------



## troutbreath

RP Edge natural toro. Been a busy day!


----------



## roughrider

DPG Black Label.


----------



## Anthem

Taboo Costa Rica Maduro, very yummy!!!! :tu:ss


----------



## TonySmith

Enjoying a Friday evening and smoking a Pepin Rey Miguel churchill.


----------



## Made in Dade

Bolivar RC POS March 2006


----------



## bobarian

CFO Graffiti! Very smooth with a nice kick!:tu


----------



## newcigarz

Cuaba Salamon


----------



## SHOE

I'm sitting here with a homemade "elixir" because I have a slight head cold (brandy & honey) and I'm smoking a *La Aroma de Cuba Robusto *that I've had in the box for 2 years. These things are incredible with some time on them. I have one every three months or so and they keep getting better and better. :tu


----------



## snowboardin58

Don Melo Centenario Liga C (Robusto). Got it from a friend who ordered that special JR had last week. Awesome deal! $54.50 to the door, 20 premiums, overall 60% off. 

This cigar is so nice looking!!


----------



## bwalker2us

My evening smoke for tonight is the "Medalist by Alec Bradley Churchill” cigar. I purchased a 5 pack of these on 5/28 so they have been in the cool-a-dor for a few months now just waiting for there turn.


----------



## gnukfu

RASS!!!! :ss Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## kayaker

Had a Taboo EBII(M) this evening. It was OK but I didn't enjoy it as much as the Twist Robusto from this morning.


----------



## Ratters

JdN Antano Lancero.


----------



## mtb996

Had a Taboo exotic blend original for lunch and now a Gurkha Titan. Boy, I did that in the wrong order...may need another tonight to get the Gurkha taste out.


----------



## acruce

Fuente 858 maduro......one of my favorites


----------



## acruce

newcigarz said:


> Cuaba Salamon


 Thats a big smoke!!!


----------



## snowboardin58

Onyx Reserve Maduro Churchill


----------



## desame.one

I just got finished with a Padron #9 Maduro.


----------



## cherrybomb

I am just siiting out back with the beagles enjoying this nice 65 degree breeze, ya'lls company and a fuente hemingway no1


----------



## bigloo

Padron Natural 3000. Got a belly full of steak and the cigar is doing the trick.


----------



## doctorcue

601 Red Label robusto with a glass of Zaya! Besides the earthquake; it is a really nice night out.


----------



## cherrybomb

bigloo i wish i was out in oregon. Horning's hideout in north plains is one of my absolute favorite places!


----------



## budkole

Kicked back with an Astral TVS, enjoying the site.


----------



## macster

Tonight's Smokes:

1) Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Robusto (Mild but unique flavor)

2) Punch Chateau L Maduro (one of my favorites for sure!!)


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Vieja Hacienda churchill. Surprisingly decent.


----------



## AD720

JdN Antano

This a spicy little bugger. :tu


----------



## Darrell

01 QdO Coronas Claro. :ss


----------



## niterider56

Tatuaje Black :ss


----------



## acruce

Taboo Twist robusto


----------



## LVS

Camacho 10th anniversary torpedo.


----------



## emelbee

Cuesta-Rey Centro Fino Sungrown No 60 (toro). Being a Pepin whore, this cigar is milder and creamier than what I usually smoke, but the construction is great and it tastes fairly good.


----------



## snowboardin58

Dunhill Peravia. More mild than I typically like, but this is a _great_ cigar!! Muchu lighter wrapper than my norm, too.


----------



## BlackDog

6 y/o Consuegra maduro rothschild.


----------



## ultramag

La Riqueza #3 for me tonight.


----------



## shvictor

niterider56 said:


> Tatuaje Black :ss


So how was it?


----------



## RockonbigB

Tonight I enjoyed an Opus X Perfexcion X followed by a Siglo II Tubo


----------



## stevefrench

Dip 4 
:ss


----------



## snowboardin58

Romeo y Jilieta Reserve Maduro Robusto. I think I've had one before, but I just got this from a friend who bought JR's awesome deal last week. Fantastic deal. This cigar isn't as strong or heavy or full as it looks, but is very tasty. Hints of vanilla were suprising.


----------



## TomHagen

Fuente 858 Mad.


----------



## bwalker2us

My evening smoke for tonight is the "Perdomo Reserve Cameroon'' cigar. I purchased a 10 pack of these on the daily special at one of my favorite sites. I have been eyeing this cigar in my cool-a-dor for some time and finally decided to try it, so this is my first of this brand. Its a Robusto which is my favorite size.


----------



## Waynegro-cl

I'm smokin' a Oliva Serie O Robusto and my libation of the evening is one of my favorite's as far as scotch goes, Glenfarclas 21 year old Short Bottle. MMMM I'm lovin' life right now.
Salute a Cent'anno!!


----------



## bobarian

Just got back from smoking a couple with Ratter's and weak_link.
Was too hot to stay home and smoke inside. Had a JFuego Delirium lancero(not as tasty as the corona) and a Bolivar Colosales(top notch!)
A nice evening with friends.:tu


----------



## Fumioso

LG Diez Chisel Puro. Taking my time, but it's still kicking my butt. Rich and delicious.


----------



## Ratters

Three cigar night. Started with a Nub Habano, then a Cubao lancero, followed with a J. Fuego Corojo.

And I gotta send many thanks to Bob for the rolled by Lito Gomez Camacho from a few years ago. Wow. :dr


----------



## kayaker

Last night I had a RyJ R#2 with a nice glass of sweet and mild Cuban rum over little chucks of iceberg in my glass. All is right with the world.


----------



## MrMoJoe

601 Green Label "La Fuerza". The Red labels are one of my favorites, but this was my first Green - Wow! :dr


----------



## 68TriShield

A nummy SP Corona


----------



## orca99usa

CAO CX2 - and I've had better.


----------



## massphatness

'01 Sancho Panza Corona

I was expected something a little different from my first Sancho CC. Before I declare this stick to be "not for me" I'm going to give it another shot. Maybe it was the hangover ...


----------



## AD720

Diamond Crown Maximus Churchill no 2 while I watch my Birds spank the Rams!


----------



## Wolfgang8810

im feeling good today so maybe ill light up my boli GM


----------



## sonic_mike

R&J cedros deluxe no.1


----------



## mtb996

Taboo exotic blend II and a Connie #5 (I think).


----------



## Goldengator

Celebrating an Eagles victory with a Tat Gran Cojonu and the last drops of Ron Matusalem Gran Reserve Rum.


----------



## ForceofWill

My first Padron 1926. It's gotta be the best cigar I've had yet. I'll put this down when it burns my fingers:ss


----------



## Chico57

About 2 inches into my first Domaine AVO 50. It's ok but not one that I would buy a box of.

Edit: The last third of this cigar is very good.


----------



## sikk50

NUB Habano, mediocure at best in my taste. The Connecticut is good, this not so much


----------



## hk3

Perdomo Edicion De Silvio Salomon... Expensive, One Dimensional, ok.


----------



## bobarian

01 Punch Punch:tu


----------



## parrotheadduff

Enjoyed a Taboo Sumatra this afternoon. Sweet Sweet Sweet.


----------



## acruce

R.P. vintage second robusto


----------



## Les Paul

Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label Torpedo

...very good smoke!


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Punch Elite:tu


----------



## emelbee

Hirsh y Garcia Panatela :tu


----------



## SHOE

CAO Mx2 - o.k., but I have some meds in me so it's a little bitter. Normally a good smoke.


----------



## stevefrench

I had a BBF and a Monte 4 and used my Carlitos Stogie Nubber for the first time. :tu


----------



## Blazedup

Mi Barrio.


----------



## massphatness

Punch RS 11


----------



## hk3

massphatness said:


> Punch RS 11


Had my first one of these while cutting the front lawn today - not a bad smoke. :tu


----------



## rack04

hk3 said:


> Had my first one of these while cutting the front lawn today - not a bad smoke. :tu


Looks like a popular choice. I can only imagine why. :r I'm down to my last two '99 Punch RS11's and may need to pick up some more.


----------



## groogs

Smoking a RP Double Maduro Lancero.


----------



## snowboardin58

Santa Damiana


----------



## Cozy

My first Tat Black. OK this is one that lives up to the hype. :tu Now why did I just sell :hn that jar


----------



## massphatness

Cozy said:


> My first Tat Black. OK this is one that lives up to the hype. :tu Now why did I just sell :hn that jar


Refund? :r


----------



## pipermacbean

Occidental Reserve Double Broadleaf... made my own fogbank with all the smoke:ss


----------



## ucubed

Casa Magna from Fonseca (not so great got to bitter near the middle)...and now a tat black =)


----------



## Cozy

massphatness said:


> Refund? :r


Lives up to the hype, but the price? Such a good stick I was thinking I could keep them and maybe smoke 2 a year. I had such a hard time deciding to let those go, but the rum helped  Now that smoked one, refund sounds right


----------



## pipermacbean

Oh yeah... almost forgot... had a Cuesta-Rey Centro Fino Sungrown earlier this afternoon


----------



## mash

My first Mag 50. Fabulous cigar, what a pleasure.


----------



## Cozy

mash said:


> My first Mag 50. Fabulous cigar, what a pleasure.


was thinking about a cab. of these. Worth the coin?


----------



## Ratters

Well, went to a buddies house to smoke cigars but dinner took too long and didn't get a chance. Get home and decide to have one of these Camacho Corojo Machitos (4x30) as a short smoke before going in. Damn it's a good short smoke, powerful too. Decided I'd try one of the 601 Reds of the same size as I felt like smoking some more. OK, but not nearly so good as the Camacho.


----------



## mash

Cozy said:


> was thinking about a cab. of these. Worth the coin?


I'm not sorry I got these, and suspect they will get significantly better still over the next few years.


----------



## yayson

IT corojo boxer, damn these things are super good at times!


----------



## MarkinCA

Enjoyed a nice Taboo SF BC robusto early this morning with a cup of coffee. There's something to be said about letting a cigar set in the humi for 3 months at 63-65RH to shake off any moisture and allow the blend, binder, and wrapper to get up to speed. Solid medium maybe pushing medium-full body with a nice draw, even burn, and just a hint of cracked pepper (call me on the carpet if you want), caramel, and sweetness in the background. Once the first 1/2 to 3/4 inch had burned was when the BC experience really took off:tu:ss


----------



## Snake Hips

Jose L. Piedra (unknown vitola). Wasn't expecting a whole lot, but I'm _really_ enjoying this. Just brute, earthy tobacco flavor with the Cuban "twang" on the back of the tongue. Daddy like.


----------



## Isombitch

DPG Cuban Classic Figurado. I'd never tried these and I still prefer the Toro.

But it's still a good smoke, IMO.

Steve


----------



## SHOE

I'm having a ...









... SMOOTH AS BUTTA!!!!!!! :ss


----------



## andspencer

I am enjoying a rocky patel sun grown. boy is it good!


----------



## jkorp

99 BCE


----------



## emelbee

La Riqueza No 3 :tu


----------



## krisko

I'm smoking a Padilla 1932 Corona and it's simply outstanding. I've been smoking some good stuff lately (Padrons, CC Boli's, Opus) and this is just as good. I'll definitely be getting more of these though they are probably very tough to find.


----------



## stevefrench

Party Short
:ss


----------



## Wacco

I had a pipe earlier. Tonight, it looks like RyJ Cazadores.
__________________


----------



## fsjonsey

NC Ramon Allones Brioso.

My first Cedar wrapped stick..


----------



## JaKaAch

The Brick-Robusto. 
Don't see that one on here much..A pretty good bundle cigar.


----------



## emelbee

Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label Firecracker that I just got in the mail today from MNSmoker in a MaW PiF. It's starting out great!


----------



## TomHagen

Illusione cg:4:ss


----------



## gwc4sc

SPDM Great as always:cb


----------



## jamesb3

Got to smoke a Cabaiguan and a Work of Art Maduro, it was great.


----------



## sonic_mike

smoked a Gurkha black dragon robusto :hn


----------



## 68TriShield

a Graycliff Espresso PC


----------



## b128thopen

Partagas Series D No4. Very wonderful stick, defininetly making its way into my top 5.


----------



## Poriggity

Esencia Belicoso for review on Cigar Command...









Scott


----------



## rrplasencia

haven't smoked :BS in about four days with this damn cold. do have a bx of twists and some "unmentionalbles" coming in today. smoke an extra one for me.


----------



## awsmith4

rrplasencia said:


> haven't smoked :BS in about four days with this damn cold. do have a bx of twists and some "unmentionalbles" coming in today. smoke an extra one for me.


Hope you feel better soon Richard


----------



## Bax

Breaking out the CC custom rolled... the only one.


----------



## jamesb3

Perdomo Habano Maduro 6x60


----------



## borndead1

A '07 BBF....coming along nicely. :ss


----------



## Isombitch

I decided to burn one of my few CCs I've been hoarding - a Juan Lopez #2.

Quite yummy, too! :ss


----------



## Gophernut

A 5 Vegas Gold double nickel. Actually just finished. A good mild smoke for my lunch time walk.


----------



## sikk50

Don Lino Africa Tembo.

Tell you what these things just get better with age I love em!


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

H. Upmann 1844 Reserve:tu


----------



## poker

kumarusc's RG


----------



## Gophernut

poker said:


> kumarusc's RG


That made me literally LOL!


----------



## nozero

Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 with about 6 months age on it. Mmmmmmm...
:tu


----------



## jkorp

PdP


----------



## Anthem

Taboo HSG Robusto:ss


----------



## Chico57

Almost finished with a Montecristo Jambo Jambo.


----------



## bwalker2us

My evening smoke for tonight is the "Carlos Toraño Virtuoso Maestro"


----------



## stevefrench

SLRPC
:ss


----------



## hk3

Party No.1 then a Hoyo depute.... both were pretty good. :ss


----------



## sonic_mike

taboo twist :ss


----------



## emelbee

DPG Blue Exquisito (Corona Gorda) :tu


----------



## AD720

It's a "random smokes box" night. Sol Cubano Maduro...

wish me luck! :ss


----------



## BlackDog

Just smoked a large 3 y/o Consuegra, probably 7" x 54rg or near that size. Perfect construction, but just too mild. Started out spicy and sweet, but soon deteriorated into nothing much.


----------



## mtb996

just finished a Diablo Picante before the rain came down. Decent, cheap, not spectacular, but knew that.


----------



## smokin5

Had my (almost) usual Perdomo Slow-Aged Lot 826 for lunch.
Rainy afternoon when I got home from work, it called for a 
stronger 5 Vegas Series 'A' Torpedo to keep me warm.


----------



## TravelingJ-cl

San Cristobal ISOM. My first CC!


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Camacho 1962:ss


----------



## taltos

Brazilia Chango with some black tea.


----------



## TomHagen

DPG Fumadores Churchill - first non-long filler cigar I have ever enjoyed!!!!

unless CC Fonsecas are not long-filler????


----------



## MarkinCA

Finished a Camacho Limited Harvest robusto this morning which was gifted by S.H.I.T.er SR Mike in San Diego. Lots of smoke, even burn, and flavor on this solid medium bodied cigar. Thanks again Mike:tu:ss


----------



## gnukfu

Cabaiguan Guapo before I head off to school - class will go nicely after this!


----------



## chippewastud79

Had an Oliva V Lancero and now a Tat Red :tu


----------



## newcigarz

'98 Punch corona.


----------



## Made in Dade

Ramon Allones razz from april 06


----------



## Darrell

00 H. Upmann Monarcas


----------



## Goldengator

Tatuaje Verocu West Side with a little Gosling's Black Seal Rum & Coke to celebrate Hump Day


----------



## jamesb3

Opus X Fuente Fuente :tu


----------



## ronhoffman2

* Padilla Obsidian*


----------



## Anthem

RyJ Anniversario Robusto:ss


----------



## hk3

Fonseca No. 1 cutting the grass and then a Ramon Allones Belvedere while walking the dogs.


----------



## _mo

padron 2000 m mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## parafumar

Cubao lancero


----------



## AD720

Davidoff Millennium Collection PC...wow!


----------



## mugen910

Party Short!!! Woo hooo!!


----------



## Buddha024

Leoninos by La Aurora ...the #4 size I believe.:ss :w:w:w:w


----------



## SHOE

Oliva Serie V Lancero. My first and I am really loving it. I'm really starting to like lances more and more.


----------



## Buddha024

Buddha024 said:


> Leoninos by La Aurora ...the #4 size I believe.:ss :w:w:w:w


I'm also drinking a Yuengling and listening to Yonder Mountain String Band. Life is good right now.

:ss :w :ss :w


----------



## mtb996

RASS, haven't had one in a while. Damn nice cigar :tu


----------



## emelbee

I'm smoking an Ashton VSG Belicoso No1 that I just got in a PiF from MNSmoker. It's been a while since I've had a VSG - I've been out. It's tasting great! Thanks again, Chris.


----------



## pipermacbean

Monte Platinum Toro... very nice smoke... finally had to drop it because I was burning my fingers


----------



## stevefrench

BBF
:tu


----------



## groogs

Having an Illusione MK, one of my Go To smokes latley.:ss


----------



## smokin5

Smoked a Diablo Picante for lunch, 
followed by a Saint Luis Rey Rothchild on the 
front stoop after work watching the rain (again).


----------



## SmokinJoey

Perdomo Lot 23 Nautural Rubusto


Nice Nice Nice!:ss


----------



## yayson

06 Trinidad Reyes, not bad, classic tea and bread kinda thing goin here


----------



## sikk50

Nub Conny Torp I love these things


----------



## dccraft

Famous Value Line 500 Honduran


----------



## Thetpi825

Been up all night working for an Econ test. Smoked a LFD DL chisel after dinner, Brewed a pot of coffee around 2:30 smoked a Perdomo Champagne. (Great combo by the way) and now nubbing a Tat Noella. My last smoke before the test will be the illusione cg:4. Hopefully soon I'll be smoking the Padron 1926 Anniversery after grades are posted

BTW what is the size of the padron 1926 if its the churchill?


----------



## SmokinJoey

Macanudo Miniature with my coffee, about to fly up to St. Paul MN. On 9/11 kinda weird, but I think we'll be OK>


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

5 Vegas classic robusto:tu


----------



## TXRebel

Just finished a Santa Damiana #500, paired with coffee.


----------



## Addiction

Thetpi825 said:


> Been up all night working for an Econ test. Smoked a LFD DL chisel after dinner, Brewed a pot of coffee around 2:30 smoked a Perdomo Champagne. (Great combo by the way) and now nubbing a Tat Noella. My last smoke before the test will be the illusione cg:4. Hopefully soon I'll be smoking the Padron 1926 Anniversery after grades are posted
> 
> BTW what is the size of the padron 1926 if its the churchill?


 Pretty sure thats #1.


----------



## MarkinCA

A Bolivar Cofradia Cuban Corona:ss


----------



## roughrider

5 Vegas Serie A


----------



## mash

Hoyo Epicure Especial, recent regular release. Pretty full bodied for a Hoyo, needs some time.


----------



## yellowgoat

Just a regular Montecristo Churchill. 
Always happy with MC brands. They never seem to fail me.


----------



## jkorp

Mombacho Thermonuclear Triple Ligero Robusto


----------



## SHOE

J. Fuego Dilirium

Started out kind of rough, like burned peanuts, but has smoothed out quite nicely. A month or two more would have done it some good.


----------



## hk3

Upmann No. 2 then a VR Familiar... the VR was kinda so so....


----------



## emelbee

Illusione hl that I got in a PiF from MNSmoker. It's starting out pretty good. :tu


----------



## tsolomon

An Esencia, a very nice smoke. :tu


----------



## bobarian

00 VR Classico! A great smoke!:tu


----------



## rack04

'08 H. Upmann Mag 50.


----------



## Shotgunjimmy

olivia g cammie. nice so far


----------



## Gophernut

Carlos Torano 1916 Cammie Robusto. A decent cigar, but it smoked awesome. Lots of smoke, even burn. Will have to get some more of these.
:tu


----------



## stevefrench

Party Short
:ss


----------



## Deucer

Nub Habano. Yea, I know. It's just ok.


----------



## groogs

Just finished a Padilla Miami. Nice smoke.


----------



## Ratters

Just finishing up a Camacho SLR Maduro. Yummmmmy.


----------



## Thaplumbr

H. uppman cameroon torp nubbed it!:ss


----------



## jthegreat

El Mejor Emerald Churchill. I love these things.


----------



## cherrybomb

fonseca cubano limitado robusto great recommendation by my B&M


----------



## Poriggity

Taboo Limited Reserve Connecticut Torpedo :ss










Scott


----------



## MarkinCA

Started this AM off with a Perdomo Habano Toro Corojo 5.5x54 with a cup of Trader Joe's House blend coffee. A very nice smoke:ss

Later, a La Riqueza #4 5x48. Yes, I broke down and purchased a stick to see what all the hype was on this new brand and To be quite honest, I have some JR Ultimate Cabinet #20's that have been sitting in the humi since 2006 that beat this stick hands down:cf


----------



## yayson

rascc


----------



## WillieDiesel

I I just had a Tat brown label which was very tasty.

Tonight Im going to try for the 1st time a Carlos Torano 1916, cant wait :ss


----------



## ChicagoWhiteSox

Oliva Serie O. 

A very tasty cigar after my wonderful lunch!


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon.
Free cigar from Cigarfox. It was cedar wrapped, and when I pulled the wrap off, there was spots of mold on the wrapper. Brushed it off, and smoked it anyway.
Not blaming Cigarfox, b/c I hear this is a frequent occurence w/ many cedar wrapped cigars.


----------



## doubled

'07 Bolivar belicoso finos with some single malt.:tu


----------



## Soulpatch73

Sancho Panza double maduro. This thing smokes like crazy. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## opus

Partagas Chico 08. I love these little guys.


----------



## Wacco

I have an Upmann Coronas Major tonight.


----------



## JD11

Soulpatch73 said:


> Sancho Panza double maduro. This thing smokes like crazy. Anyone else experience this?


I'm still a noob but I like em a lot , I'll be spending some time with one in about an hour...:tu


----------



## roughrider

Partagas Black.


----------



## Chico57

Soulpatch73 said:


> Sancho Panza double maduro. This thing smokes like crazy. Anyone else experience this?


Oh yes! I was thankful that I smoked mine outside but I feared the neighbors might call the fire department. Liked the cigar but found the crazy amount of smoke annoying.


----------



## Chico57

About 1 inch into an Illusione 88.


----------



## jamesb3

Litto Gomez Oscuro


----------



## Goldengator

Tat Cojonu 2003


----------



## hotreds

Capas- Dos Capas. Aromatic, smokey, excellent draw. Taste only average, but all in all a good stogie!


----------



## dccraft

Just finished my first Perdomo Limited Edition Golf.:ss


----------



## emelbee

LFD L400 that I got from CigarMark in the lottery. :tu


----------



## BlackDog

La Gloria Cubana Extra. Nice, medium bodied cigar, well constructed.


----------



## Goldengator

Taboo Twist Churchill~ small gesture of support for Rob as he deals with the passing of his grandfather. Godspeed my friend.


----------



## csbrewfisher

:ssI'm at the nub of a palmas puro recieved in a sampler. Nice medium bodied smoke.


----------



## csbrewfisher

hotreds said:


> Capas- Dos Capas. Aromatic, smokey, excellent draw. Taste only average, but all in all a good stogie!


I like the Dos Capas. Best barber pole for a buck, IMHO.


----------



## AD720

dccraft said:


> Just finished my first Perdomo Limited Edition Golf.:ss


:tpd: Love these!

I'm having a RP Connecticut.


----------



## Glacierman

A Purple Mammoth Single Shot. Nice black San Andres ***** wrapper. Delish. :dr


----------



## SHOE

Perdomo Reserve Maduro 'E'. Year and a half in the box and quite tasty.


----------



## Necrodomis

csbrewfisher said:


> I like the Dos Capas. Best barber pole for a buck, IMHO.


The Felipe?


----------



## CBI_2

Por Larrañaga Natural. 1st time. Tasty so far. From today's bomb from hk3


----------



## air1070

Flor de Oliva Maduro Robusto


----------



## mtb996

Famous Dominican 4000. Not really my preferred flavor profile, but a decent smoke.


----------



## TheTraveler

I just finished a Punch Royal Coronation maduro and my wife is still working on her Tatiana flavored cigar.


----------



## stevefrench

Punch RS #11
:ss


----------



## borndead1

'07 Boli PC. Damn these things are good.


----------



## LkyLindy

Padron 64 anniv Diplo maddy--yummy


----------



## Beer Doctor

Just finished a cigar from Mr. Ed that was given to me in a BTT. It was great! I think it was a JdN but I'm probably wrong


----------



## BlackDog

Just threw away a Consuegra maddie robusto. The thing self destructed. If it had been one of those gag cigars with a firecracker inside I don't think it would have been any worse.


----------



## awsmith4

Monte Especial


----------



## orca99usa

Rocky Patel Fusion.


----------



## macster

Finishing off a Felipe Gregario Icon Twain. For $1.75 a stick it was a mild, but tasty surprise. Great burn, lots of smoke, nutty, vanilla-cream and cocoa powder. Nice! :ss


----------



## cherrybomb

pam 64 exclusivo. Lots of mocha up front:ssall i can say is wow!


----------



## budkole

ramon allones reserve maduro.....pretty darn surprised how good it is! wasnt expecting much, but got a lot...even burn, nice ash, ceder and coffee bean notes.


----------



## groogs

Just finished a Vigilante Corojo. A nice smoke for the price.


----------



## islandak

Yesterday, Camacho Corojo. Oh, baby!
Today, 5 Vegas Miami Toro.
Tomorrow, nothing... :tg


----------



## Mr.Maduro

A San Cristobal de La Habana El Principe with an iced coffee....yummy!! :ss


----------



## 68TriShield

Sancho Panza Corona w/ hot coffee


----------



## taltos

Just finished a CAO Brazilia Chango that I took out of its tube 2 weeks ago and left in the humidor until Thursday. Smoked great, had a totally different profile than the GOL, was much more mild, and gave me an hour and a half of smoking pleasure.:ss


----------



## hk3

R&J Churchill


----------



## Blazedup

Illusione #2 with hot coffee. Great combo! :tu


----------



## Poriggity

Tatuaje Angeles on my deck, before leaving for work. On my way to work will be a CAO Brazillia Box Pressed 
Scott


----------



## pogo1541

Pepin JJ Maduro Belicoso


----------



## roughrider

RP Vintage 1992


----------



## Goldengator

Guapo 46~goes great with my orange flavored mocha


----------



## Habanolover

Saint Luis Rey "A" - Loads of smoke with a earthy tone to it. Also just a hint of sweetness. All in all a very nice afternoon smoke.


----------



## Tricker-cl

Litto Gomez cubano. Truly one of my favorites.


----------



## TheTraveler

Smoked another Punch Royal Coronation maduro while sitting in the really nice smoking lounge at Sidetrack Tobacco in Bristol, VA. Nice place and friendly people. :tu


----------



## Wacco

It's just after 2pm here, and a Harley ride is imminent. I'm taking along a PSD4.


----------



## Chico57

Was rummaging through the humi and found a year old La Aroma de Cuba Cetro. It is better than I remember but you know what they say. As you get older there are 2 things that are the first to go. One is your memory and I forget what the other is.


----------



## Les Paul

09/12: Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 Natural 

09/13: Arturo Fuente Don Carlos No 2 
09/13: Oliva Serie V Double Robusto


----------



## ucla695

I had a PSD1 2004 EL last night. It was a good cigar. I plan on smoking a 2002 MC2 later.


----------



## ronhoffman2

Punch Rare Corojo magnum


----------



## BigVito

Olivia V lancero 
:dr


----------



## Habsrule29

I just polished off a BBF with a couple Steeler lagers.


----------



## ChicagoWhiteSox

Oliva G Maduro Churchill. Wow i really enjoyed this one:dr.


----------



## BagfullofPings

So far today: 

Man O War
Padilla 1932
Tatuaje Cojonu 2003
601 Green

This evening I may fire up the CFO Reserva #7


----------



## Don Fernando

smoking a vintage CC, bought on a plantation somewhere on Cuba, unbanded, the foot of the cigar was folded (non cut), quite nice.

Smoked an cc MC#2 earlier


----------



## Anthem

I just finished a Padron Delicias, a good smoke:tu


----------



## jkorp

Party de Party. And now it's time to dance :chk


----------



## Shotgunjimmy

partagas black


----------



## 1977topps

Montecristo White Churchill. Great cigar!


----------



## MarkinCA

An Excalibur 1066 Dark Knight III with a Stone Pale Ale...burp:ss


----------



## SHOE

RP Edge Toro Maduro - :dr


----------



## roughrider

RP Sun Grown


----------



## roughrider

BagfullofPings said:


> So far today:
> 
> Man O War
> Padilla 1932
> Tatuaje Cojonu 2003
> 601 Green
> 
> This evening I may fire up the CFO Reserva #7


Fantastic. :tu


----------



## TheTraveler

5 Vegas Gold torpedo - thanks Joe_13! :ss


----------



## BigVito

Rocky Patel Edge Battalion


----------



## smokin5

Carlos Torano Casa Torano Maduro for breakfast 
(liked the regular wrapper better),
followed by a Felipe Gregorio Icon Churchill in the afternoon 
(wasn't impressed),
followed by a Padilla Obsidian (that's the stuff!), &
ended the evening with a La Vieja Habano Silencio (surprisingly good).


----------



## hk3

Today was a good day (ice cube)

I had-

-Hoyo de pute
-R&J Churchill
-Robert Burns (thanks to St. Lou Stu)
-Party S2 (puff n pass with borndead1)
-Boli PC
-Upmann tubo minor
-Hoyo Epi Especial EL 2004


----------



## BlackDog

I just smoked a CAO Braillia GOL! that I received in the newbie trade with gvarsity. Great cigar. Thanks GV!


----------



## bobarian

A nicely aged Punch Punch earlier. Just finished a new blend Padilla Achilles, it had some really nicely balanced flavors. Excellent smoke.:tu


----------



## dwhitacre

*Just finished an ONYX Vintage 1997 (pretty nice) and earlier I had a RP R4!*


----------



## yayson

SCdlH El Principe is on it's 3rd relight dammit


----------



## Snake Hips

Began the evening with an H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon Figurado - quite good, particularly after my first one was a dud. I really liked it a lot. First cigar where I've ever had to clip both ends and I ended up smoking it backwards >_>

Next on the block I took on a Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur 1066 corona - I loved it as well. Love that Hoyo taste.

Been a good night


----------



## SmokinJoey

Punch Punch Maduro


----------



## TheRealJason

Helix in a blue tube.... WOW!


----------



## parrotheadduff

Hoping hte rain stops soon so I can enjoy my Sunday smoke.


----------



## orca99usa

Tried a new stick yesterday that my B&M had just gotten in: Oliveros King Havano, a great-tasting smoke with a very attractive band with generous gold foil embossing. Better still, it wasn't any more expensive than several house brands.


----------



## TDIvey

Just finished a La Aurora Cameroon with my last cup of coffee for the morning - Received it with a sampler of La Aurora's a couple of weeks ago. Had not smoke a La Auror in some time and sadly must say I think it's the last regular base-line La Aurora I will ever smoke; looking forward to a 1495 I have tucked away though. Just seems like there are better options out there for the price to pick over the La Aurora - very 1 dimensional.


----------



## MarkinCA

Taboo Exotic Maduro OB Robusto 5.5x50. Nice morning smoke:ss


----------



## Goldengator

Tatuaje Verocu No.2 Zona del Este~nice Sunday afternoon stick with no place to go


----------



## Joan

In the garage, taking a break from working on motorcycle and bicycle projects, trying to decide between a new-to-me Felipe Gregorio Pelo de Oro or this nice Padilla 1932... 

The FG I picked up at the tribal shop over the mountains a couple weeks ago actually came with plume! Well then, I've talked myself into it! I will make an ash of myself with the FG. :ss


----------



## stevefrench

I started with a Tres Hermanos Numero Tres and finished with a Party Short.
:ss


----------



## Joan

The pre-lunch FG was FABULOUS! Should have taken notes and pics... moved now to a Padron '68 for the Storm vs. Sparks game, got the teevee outside in sun... YEAH!


----------



## BigVito

liga privada #9
:dr :dr :dr


----------



## J.U72

Camacho triple maduro 11/18:tu


----------



## illinoishoosier

Memoria de Cuba Corona to start and now wrapping up a Taboo Twist Toro.


----------



## Blazedup

Partagas Edicion Limitada from 2000. :ss


----------



## Ratters

Just finishing up a Camacho Diploma Maduro from May 2006. Yum.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Vieja Hacienda Churchill


----------



## jkorp

'06 Party Short


----------



## Ratters

Camacho Corojo. Yum.


----------



## hk3

Cohiba Lancero while playing in the mud. I wonder why my neighbors dont like me?


----------



## TheTraveler

Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 - thanks Joe_13. :tu


----------



## rack04

'07 H.Upmann No 2


----------



## pipermacbean

Macanudo Maduro Prince Philip


----------



## Snake Hips

J. Fuego Triple Siete

Not my favorite, but not bad for $5 B&M price.


----------



## TomHagen

Thurs - Tat Black Robusto 
construction issues/amazing flavor

Fri = Short Story 
not what they used to be

Today= Padron 1926 #9 Nat
amazzzzzzzzzzzzinggggggg!!!


----------



## kayaker

I'm enjoying a thesis break with a nice cuppa joe and a Spirit of Cuba. I think it's a Robusto. So far, so good.
:ss:cf


----------



## troutbreath

Just finished a Gurkha Regent churchill


----------



## borndead1

Famous Nicaraguan 3000 torpedo....DAAAAAAAAAMN these are good cigars.


----------



## pmwz

San Cristobal El Principe - just got a call that i dont have to work tomorrow


----------



## chippewastud79

Don Pepin Garcia Black Label Cuban Classic Figurado :tu


----------



## gnukfu

Don Carlos Robusto before I head to school - man I love these things!!! Oh and thanks to Rob at Taboo for the great deal and incredible shipping. Called in the order Friday night and the smokes were waiting on my doorstep when I got home this afternoon.


----------



## Tricker-cl

Padilla Obsidian, these just get better and better. Have had these since January.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

T. Mercedes #2 Maduro:ss


----------



## Jbailey

original release king B, smoking great!


----------



## drunkensailor

07 RASS, always great!


----------



## jkorp

07 RASCC


----------



## kugie

Hoyo
De
Montrrey
Excaliber
6x54


----------



## Anthem

Trinidad Robusto Maduro:ss


----------



## doubledown

Tried a 5 Vegas Miami today, for the first time. I think this is my favorite 5 Vegas cigar yet!


----------



## emelbee

Cubao No 1 (Churchill) :tu


----------



## SHOE

Gotta late start and going in to watch the Cowboys and Eagles shortly so it's just a Lot 23 tonight. Reallly good, though.


----------



## troutbreath

Earlier had a Punch Champion. Sadly, it was a little disappointing. Really tight draw, took forever to loosen up, and by then my spirit was broken.


----------



## stevefrench

Just finished a very tasty Diplo #4.
:ss


----------



## Wacco

I have a Don Carlos Belicoso tonight.


----------



## hk3

RS 11 :ss:dr:ss yummy yummy


----------



## BlackDog

Smoked an El Ray del Mundo toro tonight. I've had about a half dozen of these, and in my short cigar smoking career, I think these are my favorites so far.


----------



## orca99usa

La Gloria Cubana Serie R #7 maduro.


----------



## Snake Hips

Djarum Super >.>


----------



## mtb996

Fonseca Cubana Limitada - very nice.


----------



## cherrybomb

i second that fonseca cubana limitada:tu


----------



## Ratters

Had an El Mejor Espresso from about 10 months ago. Smoked pretty nicely.


----------



## sonic_mike

taboo SFBC

I could not get it to stay lit even though I dry boxed it for one day  

ok flavor from what I got smoke.


----------



## Made in Dade

Punch Royal Selection #11


----------



## MarkinCA

A JR Ultimate Cabinet #20:tu:ss


----------



## nozero

Just nubbed a Henry Clay Toro...

:tu:tu:tu


----------



## sikk50

Black Pearl Morado Purple Torp. Yummy!


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Indian Tabac Classic teepee


----------



## gary106334

La Flor Dominicana Factory Press II. Excellent cigar.


----------



## vstrommark

Just finished an '05 Cuaba Salomones - :tu


----------



## AD720

Capping off a day from hell by digging into my meager stash of PAM's. 

Things are looking up! :tu


----------



## Les Paul

Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 Maduro


----------



## sikk50

That was good stick now having an Augusto Reyes Nativo Lancero. It's ok so far but not worth the call price tag


----------



## taltos

Just finished a Torano Signature.


----------



## jkorp

Oliva V Double Robusto


----------



## mash

'06 Boli PC. Wasn't sure about it, from a cab and misshapen because of the ribbon, looked weird but smoked great.


----------



## Anthem

Gran Habano 3 siglos Churchill:ss:tu


----------



## Ratters

Padilla Obsidian. Amazing thing is I'm about 2/3 done and only needed one touchup. :ss


----------



## Goldengator

PAN Monarca- Enjoyable smoke with my evening mocha


----------



## dwhitacre

*Just finished a wonderful Tatuaje Angeles - Petite Corona !!!* :tu


----------



## stevefrench

Bolivar Gold Medal.....................I salute you!
:ss


----------



## emelbee

Arnold's House Blend No II (a Lonsdale size). I like these. :tu


----------



## troutbreath

La Gloria Cubana Serie R (smaller ring gauge, but I have no idea what size)


----------



## awsmith4

HdM DC


----------



## lightning9191

Just had a Romeo y Julieta cedros deluxe #2


----------



## njsarge54

Taboo honduran sungrown.


----------



## BlackDog

Smoked a TTT corona earlier. Nice full flavored cigar. Got a little strong at the end, but not bad.


----------



## SilentRampage34

I had a Gurkha of some sort earlier, I got it in a sampler, and can't remember what kind it was. It was much stronger than what I've had before and I kinda liked it.:ss


----------



## Snake Hips

Just finished a Bolivar Man-Churchill. Thing was a freakin' beast. A churchill with a 52 ring guage is NOT right. It was good though, at least.


----------



## cherrybomb

padron 1926 no.9 maduro, man this thing is good:ss


----------



## War Eagle

Just finishing up a RP Liga D toro. Good stuff.


----------



## pmwz

Trinidad reys


----------



## Made in Dade

El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme


----------



## Cigarmark

2008 Camacho Liberty


----------



## jamesb3

Opus X Fuente Fuente


----------



## pmwz

RyJ Milles Fleurs


----------



## SHOE

LGC Serie R #6. Dang skippy! :ss


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Mayorga maduro torpedo
Serious burn issues.


----------



## Anthem

Just about to light up a 1968 Padilla Robusto. Hope the rain holds off.....


----------



## mtb996

La Floridita. Plugged, but I'm too lazy to go inside and grab another, so I'm working it.


----------



## jkorp

'07 PLPC


----------



## jamesb3

AF Anejo #46


----------



## emelbee

PAM Monarca :tu


----------



## ScottishSmoker

I am giving a Fundacion Ancestral Aremisa Torpedo a shot again...I really liked the first one


----------



## hk3

Sancho Panza Sanchos... that's a long burner.


----------



## stevefrench

Monte 4
:ss


----------



## troutbreath

Picked up a "house blend" belicoso at a store I visited yesterday. Really disappointing. The draw was so light, I really could not even tell that I was smoking it.


----------



## smokin5

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Churchill - Yummers!!


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

JR Alt Cohiba Siglo IV:ss


----------



## awsmith4

Benchmade and its tasty


----------



## physiognomy

Sitting drinking a beer on the patio of a new bar that just opened up across the street... Smoking a '98 Cosacos & life is definitely good :ss


----------



## fsjonsey

JR Cuban ALT Cohiba Robusto. 

So far my favorite cheap thrill.


----------



## sonic_mike

RP vintage 1990:dr


----------



## orca99usa

La Gloria Cubana wavell - the first non-maduro LGC I've had in a while.


----------



## Coz77

SPEF Cordoba (5 1/4 x 44)...I cant get enough of these! I love the thick volumes of smoke this thing produces.


----------



## J.U72

* Opus X Perfection X 6 1/4 x48 :ss
http://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=36055485jf4.jpg
*


----------



## roughrider

5 Vegas Gold


----------



## MarkinCA

A Padron 3000 maddy with a cup of Trader Joe's House Blend coffee:dr What a solid and consistent blend coming from the Padron factory:tu:ss


----------



## massphatness

'99 Partagas Lusitania ... my friend gnukfu reminded me how good these were, and since I "worked" from home today, I thought "why the hell not!"


----------



## Golf Pro

[Taboo Limited Reserve Habano]New thread, whatcha smokin'? [/quote]


----------



## sikk50

Oliva G Churchil.


----------



## jamesb3

Illusione hl


----------



## ronhoffman2

Occidental Reserve Double Broadleaf Maduro churchill that i received in either a bomb or a PIF. It has a little plummage on it and it is pretty good so far. A lot of grassy taste to it, but that i don't mind.


----------



## RockonbigB

PSD4


----------



## Snake Hips

H. Upmann Signature Double Eagle.

I'm gettin' more of these.


----------



## AD720

I'm going with a Taboo Twist Churchill in honor of winning one of Rob's many, excellent contests. 

Yummm!


----------



## snowboardin58

A Churchill sized Bolivar (NC)


----------



## Akicita

Partagas Series "S" Perfecto!:ss


----------



## Wacco

I have painted the house all day, no breaks. I'm making a pizza on th grill, and will settle in with an adult beverage or seven. A Punch Punch will be tonights choice.


----------



## Anthem

Oliva O Robusto:tu


----------



## boonedoggle

Don Pepin (pronounced PEEPIN, from what I just found out) Blue. Delicious!


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Getting ready to fire an Opus Power Ranger.


----------



## Snake Hips

boonedoggle said:


> Don Pepin (pronounced PEEPIN, from what I just found out) Blue. Delicious!


Really? I think someone lied to you, haha. The accent mark says that it would be "Peh-peen." Unless I really am as bad at Spanish as I think...

I can't figure out what to smoke


----------



## stevefrench

BBF
:ss


----------



## Ratters

Perdomo Lot 23 maduro. Has definitely gotten better over the last few months.


----------



## emelbee

La Riqueza No 3 :ss


----------



## Blazedup

Opus X Reserva de Chateau from 05 :ss


----------



## BlackDog

Just had a Cusano 18 on the back patio. Nice cigar, nice evening to sit and take it easy.


----------



## Addiction

Just enjoyed a Cohiba Reserva Coronas Especial that was heaven. I hate to admit but there was vanilla involved tho I won't vouch for its origin or state of of cookedness.


----------



## Starchild

AF Hemmingway short story:ss


----------



## fsjonsey

Don Tomas Corojo 554


----------



## groogs

Just finished a Torano Signature, These are great with a year or more of rest.


----------



## pipermacbean

a The Griffins robusto... much spicier than I expected with lots of smoke


----------



## smokin5

Perdomo2 (squared) Mistake Maduro Torpedo.
2 hours 15 Minutes of bliss.


----------



## awsmith4

First was a Fonseca Cadete thanks to Jquirt
Second was a '00 Partagas de Partagas no 1
Third a Tatuaje Especiales


----------



## Slick26

Nothing now, but had a Don Tomas earlier, nothing special, and have a couple CAO's and a Saint Luis Rey Serie G (that I know nothing about) lined up for my brother's wedding on Saturday.


----------



## Snake Hips

Just finished up a 601 Blue. Lovely. Got a good buzz though.


----------



## cherrybomb

padron 3000


----------



## Les Paul

Fuente Fuente Opus X Super Belicoso (1 hr 45 min)


----------



## troutbreath

Makers Mark Churchill. Never had one . . . may not again. But, the wrapper has some great tooth that stays with the stick all the way to the ash.


----------



## casadooley

Solo Cafe and coffee. This is my normal ( or abnormal :r ) breakfast stogie.:ss


----------



## troutbreath

Fuente King B. Nice smoke


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

Oliva Special S Diadema, thanks to my Tennessee Titans pulling out the upset over the Cincinnati Bengals


----------



## BigVito

tonight I will attempt to smoke a nub by punching its side


----------



## Chico57

troutbreath said:


> Makers Mark Churchill. Never had one . . . may not again. But, the wrapper has some great tooth that stays with the stick all the way to the ash.


 Was gifted one of those a few months ago and I know what you mean about the tooth of the wrapper. It was the first one I ever smoked and also the last.
Right now I am enjoying a very good VSG Illusion.


----------



## Anthem

Just going outside to light up a Taboo SFO Robusto:tu


----------



## emelbee

Cigar King Aged Reserve Maduro - not bad for a $2 smoke, but not as good as a Padron Londres Maduro for about the same price.


----------



## TheRealJason

Stepping out back for a 5 Vegas Gold. Got it with my 8 cigar sampler pack w/ humidor.

I was eyeing the Romeo y Julieta Reserve, but decided on this one instead!

Jason


----------



## stevefrench

Monte 4.........again.
:ss


----------



## SHOE

Just a CAO Gold Maduro since it's kind of chilly outside tonight. Very good though.


----------



## TheTraveler

I just finished a 5 Vegas torpedo - thanks Joe_13! :tu


----------



## rx2010

I had an 06 PSD4 this afternoon, I didn't love it, but it was pretty good


----------



## ucubed

601's Cubao


----------



## icehog3

'60s Party Lonsdale gifted to me by a friend....Oh my! :dr


----------



## SmokeyJoe

icehog3 said:


> '60s Party Lonsdale gifted to me by a friend....Oh my! :dr


That is just beyond cool... I can not even imagine having such a wonderfully aged smoke. :dr


----------



## groogs

Just finished a Triple Maduro 11/18, what a great smoke. If it is this good ROT, I can only imagine how good they will be in a few months.


----------



## poker

heading out to the patio with a Corona Especiales :tu


----------



## icehog3

SmokeyJoe said:


> That is just beyond cool... I can not even imagine having such a wonderfully aged smoke. :dr


One of the oldest cigars I have ever smoked, it is truly amazing for being over 40 years old. Wish I could say I had lots of similar cigars in the humi, but it just ain't that way, Joe.


----------



## kgraybill

Padron Executive.


----------



## smokin5

Good Ol' reliable Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 Toro - 
Perfect way to end the long workweek.
That, & a glass of rum on the rocks.


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight my second smoke is a Cubao lancero


----------



## poker

I hate when a nice cigar is plugged. Dumped the Corona Especiale 


Just lit a '91 Charlotte from Mark. :tu


----------



## macster

Enjoying a marathon with a HDM Sultan Maduro (7.25 X 54) 

Tasty but on the light side for a maddie.


----------



## cherrybomb

party short


----------



## orca99usa

Graycliff 1666.


----------



## jkorp

'00 du prince with my coffee.


----------



## BlackDog

Just had a Consuegra maddie robusto on the porch with a cup of coffee. Sort of a lazy day around here today.


----------



## PolarGar

Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Churchill


----------



## awsmith4

Partagas Mille Fluer


----------



## emelbee

I just finished a Davidoff Grand Cru No 4. It had a perfect burn and a perfect draw, but the taste was just OK for me. Overall, I enjoyed it, but I doubt I'll buy another one.


----------



## PolarGar

Well I have mixed feelings about this Patel truth be told. The burn is uneven and quite flaky. While the flavor is just fine it has, so far, been one dimensional and not nearly as complex or as bold as I had read it may be. I have several more of these in the humi and will remain open minded but thus far color me underwhelmed.


----------



## Tricker-cl

Litto gomez! Proving yet again why I love this cigar. great burn, taste and power of smoke. I love you Litto!!!xoxo


----------



## Romark

PolarGar said:


> Well I have mixed feelings about this Patel truth be told. The burn is uneven and quite flaky. While the flavor is just fine it has, so far, been one dimensional and not nearly as complex or as bold as I had read it may be. I have several more of these in the humi and will remain open minded but thus far color me underwhelmed.


Rockey Patel Olde World natural. :ss


----------



## mugen910

Padron 3000 Maduro.


----------



## JD11

just finished a Taboo Exotic blend :tu


----------



## Les Paul

Davidoff Millenium Robusto (will post review with pics tomorrow night)


----------



## Chico57

Just finished a Man O' War Double Corona while mowing the lawn. I may have found a new yard gar.


----------



## ChicagoWhiteSox

getting ready for a RP Vin. 1999 conn.


----------



## Anthem

Padron 3000 Maduro :ss


----------



## Alabaster

*Sancho Panza Double Maduro*


----------



## cricky101

El Centurion Emperadores :tu


----------



## PolarGar

Taboo Limited Reserve Maduro Figuarado


----------



## kgraybill

Punch Rare Corojo Rothschild.


----------



## Goldengator

Tat Black thanks to Beachcougar


----------



## RockonbigB

Just finished a Padron 80th. I liked it!!:tu


----------



## Tredegar

Had a couple of Ramon Allones Briosos today. Very nice.


----------



## AZrider

Taboo Costa Rica Maduro Toro and in spite of the smoke, the skeeters are still trying to eat me!


----------



## aich75013

Taboo Limited Reserver Conn Robusto
Great smoke!


----------



## TheTraveler

Nub Connecticut 460. :ss


----------



## stevefrench

Montecristo Petit Edmundo
:ss


----------



## ucubed

while herfing I had a Siglo II tubos courtesy of Pete (floydpink) and a RP Fusion courtesy of Chris (TenorCS)


----------



## TheTraveler

Sancho Panza DM Quixote. :ss


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

A. Pontillo Paragon Torpedo... underrated, but very very very good


----------



## CigarDoc

Power Ranger. Damn I like these!!! Had it to the nub before the ash fell off!!!


----------



## macster

Punch Chateau L Maduro.

My last one in the Vino. Time to buy some more.

I just love these sticks! :tu


----------



## tobii3

let's see....

CigarDoc started with a Power Ranger.....



I started with a Fuente 858 maddie...



and Skills started with a Miller Light



:r:r:r


----------



## cherrybomb

party coronas senior tubo


----------



## J.U72

La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Chiselito before breakfast :ss


----------



## Boomer

A Oliva Serie V Lancer with some serious burn issues. It tunneled righ down the middle for about 2" Probably a bit damp yet but left in dry box for a day. We'll see what the rest do.


----------



## Pastor Mike

Just finished a Flora De Baloney maduro that I got on special at JR's. Pre Light was OK... not bad.. not wonderful.. but OK.. I was sitting on my porch outside so it was a wee bit breezy so the ash only got about one inch before it would come off.. first third... OK.. bit harsh.. maybe needs some time in the humi... next third.. hmmmm a bit more promising.. remember.. these are two bundles for 49 bucks..so we are not talking a high end smoke.. but I have had some pretty good discoveries without spending a bunch. Last third... I noticed I was now rinsing my mouth with the cup of coffee I brewed for the cigar... I put it out with about 2 inches left.. so again.. maybe a bit more time in the humi will help. Did enjoy one of those small Partagas Black Pronto's yesterday on the short trip to the Walmart... actually sat in the parking lot finishing this little smoke... Great volume of smoke for a 36 ring cigar.. the flavor was great.. not overwhelming but constant from start to finish... I will get a few more of those in the humi in short order.
Peace
Michael


----------



## Goldengator

Oliva Serie V Double Toro~amazing draw considering this stick is almost a jawbreaker. Can't wait for the Serie V maddies.


----------



## roughrider

Goldengator said:


> Oliva Serie V Double Toro~amazing draw considering this stick is almost a jawbreaker. Can't wait for the Serie V maddies.


That's good to hear. I'm going to order a 5 pack.


----------



## roughrider

Indian Tabac Maduro.


----------



## nozero

My very first Nording Toro and I'm lovin' it! This sucker is going to be part of my rotation!

:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu of 5.


----------



## cricky101

Boomer said:


> A Oliva Serie V Lancer with some serious burn issues. It tunneled righ down the middle for about 2" Probably a bit damp yet but left in dry box for a day. We'll see what the rest do.


Good choice on the Oliva V lancero. Have loved every one of those I've smoked. I'm smoking a Padilla Obsidian from a bundle I bought about a year ago. Definitely much better flavor after they sat in the humi for a while.


----------



## Chico57

About 1 inch into a Padron 1926 Serie #6 Natural. Very nice cigar!


----------



## groogs

Just finished another Triple Maduro 11/18. These smokes are great right down to the nub. I am amazed at how long they burn, I spent almost two hours smoke it while Bar-B-Quing.


----------



## Cozy

groogs said:


> Just finished another Triple Maduro 11/18. These smokes are great right down to the nub. I am amazed at how long they burn, I spent almost two hours smoke it while Bar-B-Quing.


On my next to get stick, I just finished a RASS and started a VSG Rob. Damn I love my VSG's.


----------



## rack04

Started out with a '01 Party 898 but it was short lived and ended up in the pile with many other '01 Lonsdales. Now I'm smoking a '00 Trini RE.


----------



## SmokenJoe

Romeo & Julieta 1875 "Bully". My second cigar of the night on my back porch. First one was a 1964 Padron. I just had a taste for another stogie and could not justify lighting up another Padron.


----------



## Wacco

Tonight, a bon fire, an adult beverage or six, and a Torano Virtuoso Crescendo.


----------



## jkorp

Trini Coloniales thanks do DonWeb


----------



## icehog3

Line-up over the last 24 hours was:

Montecristo Joyita
Cohiba Sig V
Bolivar CE
Por Larranaga Lonsdale
Bolivar Simones
H. Upmann Mag50
Trinidad Reyes
El Rey del Mondo Grandes de Espana


----------



## BigCat

Just finished my first Oliva O maduro churchill. My mother-in-law gave it to me a few months ago and it has been sitting in my humi ever since. It was a very nice smoke with pretty consistent flavor. It was pretty densly packed and lasted over two hours, surprisingly. I think it would make a great cigar for the golf course.


----------



## TheTraveler

icehog3 said:


> Line-up over the last 24 hours was:
> 
> Montecristo Joyita
> Cohiba Sig V
> Bolivar CE
> Por Larranaga Lonsdale
> Bolivar Simones
> H. Upmann Mag50
> Trinidad Reyes
> El Rey del Mondo Grandes de Espana


WOW, you don't play around! 

I just finished an A. Fuente Chateu.


----------



## stevefrench

BGM
:ss


----------



## SmokinJoey

Alec Bradley Tempus Genisis! Perfect Stick. I bought the last three that the local B&M and will buy a box this week!


----------



## orca99usa

I had two tonight, since the temperature is beginning to drop and it is more tolerable to sit outside for a while. Tonight's choices were a Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 gold and a Fonseca Habana Seleccion.


----------



## groogs

Having an Illusione MK. I have not had an Illusione in a while and I had almost forgotten how good they are.


----------



## sonic_mike

tatuaje red band


----------



## pipermacbean

*Graycliff 1666 earlier tonite*


----------



## groogs

icehog3 said:


> Line-up over the last 24 hours was:
> 
> Montecristo Joyita
> Cohiba Sig V
> Bolivar CE
> Por Larranaga Lonsdale
> Bolivar Simones
> H. Upmann Mag50
> Trinidad Reyes
> El Rey del Mondo Grandes de Espana


Show Off!!!:r:r


----------



## awsmith4

My final cigar of the night is a '00 Partagas de Partagas no. 1 and its yummy


----------



## blurxp

Last one of the night was an Alec Bradley Tempus lancero. I had a few different sizes and they have all been great. Definitely his finest smoke yet!


----------



## MarkinCA

A Flor de Oliva Natural corona 5.75x43. This is from a bundle pack purchased from Famous and sitting in the cooler since 07/15/08. Now get this. The prelite aroma had a lite "kelp/seaweed" smell to it (ie., that "essence de ocean") and a sweetened cap, and the wrapper was more of a dark Ecuadorian Sumatra wrapper. This was the third stick I've smoked since opening the package and what a slap in the mouth. After the first inch, this stick produced some great flavor and aroma, burn, and a fairly decent white ash. Go figure. I thought maybe I was actually smoking a $5-$6 cigar here. A solid mild to medium body cigar. If you happen to purchase some of these, let them at least sit in your humi for a good 3 months. Now, if Oliva could just make these in their Flor de Oliva Corojo...:tu:ss


----------



## Darrell

99 Boli CE


----------



## Padron42

Skippin class to do some work and sittin outside smokin a Perdomo Habano I picked up yesterday at the B&M....not bad at all.


----------



## Darrell

Upmann Corona Majors, much better than that tight CE.


----------



## Scott W.

Did a Oliva series O on Saturday, a Cusano 18 yr old Ct. and a Perdomo Habano on Sunday and tonight is going to be a Rocky Patel Decade Robusto or a DPG generoso.


----------



## sikk50

Diamond Crown Maximus, #4 I think. I'm not impressed for the price there's better


----------



## Padron42

Padron42 said:


> Skippin class to do some work and sittin outside smokin a Perdomo Habano I picked up yesterday at the B&M....not bad at all.


Wow, I'm two hours into it and it's great. Just the long tasty smoke I've been lookin for....definitely gonna be pickin up more of these.


----------



## jamesb3

Perdomo ESV Vintage 1991


----------



## BigVito

an unamed Amish cigar :ss


----------



## ronhoffman2

Conuco Sixty


----------



## 68TriShield

A perfect Partagas 898 in honor and memory of a Very Special Lady


----------



## Wacco

I have a Partagas 898 Cabinet tonight. Summer may be gone, but 96 degrees feels pretty good.


----------



## Anthem

Cusano Corojo 97 Robusto :ss


----------



## icehog3

68TriShield said:


> A perfect Partagas 898 in honor and memory of a Very Special Lady


 Thanks, Dave.

Smoking a Partagas 150 corona for the same Lady.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Thanks, Dave.
> 
> Smoking a Partagas 150 corona for the same Lady.


Ciao Tom
a 70's Montecristo here  for the same Lady


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> Ciao Tom
> a 70's Montecristo here  for the same Lady


----------



## Blazedup

Ashton VSG Spellbound


----------



## emelbee

Padron 1926 No 6 Natural :tu


----------



## PolarGar

Sweet! 



emelbee said:


> Padron 1926 No 6 Natural :tu


----------



## hk3

first was partagas presidente then followed by a partagas perfecto


----------



## JaKaAch

Jose L Piedra Brevas


----------



## troutbreath

LFD Double Ligero robusto. That is one STRONG cigar. Wow.


----------



## icehog3

troutbreath said:


> LFD Double Ligero robusto. That is one STRONG cigar. Wow.


Those cigars can kick some serious butt. :2


----------



## lightning9191

Just had a Lot 23 robusto


----------



## stevefrench

A very tasty Monte 4.
:ss


----------



## icehog3

Breaking out the good stuff tonight....Smoking a Dunhill Mojito.


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Partagas Culebras:tu


----------



## KLMCCOY

About to try my first Serie V. Can't wait to post back on it.


----------



## dwhitacre

*My first Viaje Robusto Maduro!!! This thing started nice and is so tasty!!!:dr*


----------



## Soulpatch73

Camacho 10th Anniversary Robusto


----------



## Scott W.

Just knocked out a Rocky Patel Decade. Posted my review for viewing in the Non-Habano Review thread.


----------



## gary106334

LFD Chisel Gorda. Great cigar. :tu


----------



## Made in Dade

H. Upmann #2


----------



## pogo1541

Camacho Triple Maduro 4.5x50. It's delicious.:ss


----------



## Les Paul

Padron 7000 Maduro


----------



## JaKaAch

Punch Champion 
Nice smoke, love the Ecuadorian Sumatra wrapper.


----------



## Boomer

My computer. Dreaming about an Illusione 68


----------



## lunchbox

Punch Gran Puro:tu


----------



## Scott W.

DPG or Rocky Patel Vintage 1990.

Can I get a mod to close my thread? Didn't realize this one was going.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1904811&posted=1#post1904811


----------



## jkorp

'06 JLo PC, damn tastey.


----------



## stevefrench

An always tasty Party Short.
:ss


----------



## Footbag

Punch Punch


----------



## rx2010

just finished a Magnum 46

review is in the habanos reviews

:tu


----------



## TheTraveler

Punch Royal Coronation maduro. Oh yeah. :ss


----------



## RockEStone

Romeo Y Julieta Viejo 'B'...Tasty.


----------



## AD720

CAO L’Anniversaire Cameroon 

We'll see if it lives up to the hype...:tu


----------



## Habsrule29

It's my son's 3rd birthday today. I lit up a RyJ Romeo #2. While I was outside smoking it, my neighbour across the street walked over and gave me a Cohiba Esplendido :tu


----------



## planecrazy69

Just finished a Sol Cubano Artisan:ss, not worth retail but thank god for the devil site.


----------



## roughrider

RP Fusion MM


----------



## Haastility

Padron 40th!


----------



## troutbreath

Perdomo La Tradicion Cabinet Series robusto


----------



## BlackDog

Just had a Montecruz Negra Cubana. OK, but not remarkable.


----------



## smokin5

Partagas Leviathan (Dominican), a 7" x 45 ring cigar that I think is a JR exclusive. Very tasty medium-bodied smoke that's on sale this month for $61 ($57.50 + $3.50 shipping) a box of 20. Good stuff!!:tu


----------



## PerpetualNoob

"GOLD by Rocky Patel" robusto. Just sparked it up.


----------



## Scott W.

groogs said:


> Finished the Oliva V, and I moved on to a San Cristobal Torpedo. I am giving these one last try.


What vitola was the V?, did you enjoy it?


----------



## Scott W.

Finished off a Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 a bit ago. Posted a review in the Non-Habanos section. Please give me your feedback on how you did or did not enjoy this stick.


----------



## bobarian

Juan Lopez Selection #2(CC). Nice earthy robusto. Not in the same class as the PSD4 or RASS, but a very nice change of pace smoke. :tu


----------



## -MG-

Padron 3000N... gotta get me a box of these.. :tu


----------



## stevefrench

A good old Monte 4.
:ss


----------



## MarkinCA

*Earlier today, an Astral Cameroon Beso:ss

*


----------



## SHOE

Padilla Series '68 Corojo... :tu:tu


----------



## Studebaker

H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon


----------



## BigKev77

Had an Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend Robusto Grande Maduro this afternoon. I like these as a yardgar type smoke. Picked it up on cbid cheap. Not sure if I would pay full price for this smoke, but for $9 a fiver it is a good buy.


----------



## hk3

BOli No. 3 tubo - my first one and it's actually pretty darn good.


----------



## Goldengator

Taboo Twist Churchill with my manly white chocolate plus raspberry flavor mocha. The hottie at the coffee shop convinced me to try it and i'm a sucker for babes.  Still a great combination for this evening.


----------



## dccraft

Earlier today I had a nice & mild Don Pablo Sweet Connecticut I picked up in LasVegas.


----------



## mtb996

sabor cubana churchill, with a side of beetle.

yummy.:tu


----------



## Wacco

A nice breeze here in Zone Improvement Plan Code 85638. I needed it. Doing a lot of work around here with temps hovering in the mid 90's.

Tonight I have a robusto size Loius Tiant from the New England Sit Down this past March.


----------



## transguy

emelbee said:


> La Riqueza No 4. Good, but I think the No 3 is better.


 gurkha sp ed ct wrap.. very nice


----------



## Starchild

I'm spending a lovely fall evening on the back porch with a AF Don Carlos #4. This is my first Don Carlos, and I have to say that this is an exceptional smoke. The first third is putting it near the top of my list :tu


----------



## sonic_mike

rocky patel sun grown


----------



## Scott W.

Gurkha 101 Maduro Robusto


----------



## cigarlvr

tatuaje j21


----------



## lunchbox

Punch Rare Corojo Magnum:ss


----------



## Soulpatch73

Punch Pita:ss


----------



## BagfullofPings

The new Pepin La Aroma de Cuba
San Cristobal
DPG Cuban Classic
AF Don Carlos 2007 (The special one, I don't know what it is called)


----------



## mash

'07 Boli GM. This is a really good cigar.


----------



## Gophernut

RP Vintage 1990 2nd Torpedo. Smoking great!


----------



## RockEStone

Smoking a Cocinero Torpedo from Tinderbox. Actually, it's a very good smoke. Great Draw and pretty good taste. It has a solid medium body. Nice.


----------



## ronhoffman2

5 Vegas 'A' torpedo that I received in a PIF. I have a box of these, but I'm smoking the gifted one.


----------



## doubled

Just about to fire up a RASS:tu


----------



## dwhitacre

*My mouse pad!!! Yuck!!!u*


----------



## nozero

The first from a box of Nording Toro fott from Famous. Mmmm, I love these!


----------



## hk3

Quai D'Orsay


----------



## MarkinCA

Earlier this morning, a HDM Dark Knight III:ss


----------



## Anthem

AF Cuban Belicoso:ss


----------



## BroncoHorvath

La Gloria Cubana Series R #7 :tu

and before dinner, I had a Habanos 2004 Bolivar PC...


----------



## Wacco

Thursday bike night at Nick's in Hereford. I'm taking along a Monte Petite Edmundo.


----------



## mtb996

Flor De Oliva Maduro....not feeling it.


----------



## smokin5

Padilla Obsidian for my post-work pre-dinner relaxation.
Pretty tasty with a glass of Pyrat rum, yaaarrrrgggh!


----------



## stevefrench

Party Short
:ss


----------



## Spud2

People watching at Timothy's in Bay City during annual Thursday night wine walk, smoked a Cohiba Especial and Trini Reyes. :ss


----------



## groogs

Smoking another Triple Maduro 11/18.:ss


----------



## SmokinAFuente

Cubao from EO


----------



## illinoishoosier

La Gloria Cubana Robusto, or whatever that size is called.:ss


----------



## massphatness

SCdH El Principe while burning up my cell minutes with Al ... :tu


----------



## cherrybomb

party short :ss


----------



## Scott W.

Marlboro Red. it's raining outside and I'm doing research on credit derivative swaps so not too much time for a 'gar.


----------



## heavyd

A barber pole Polanco. I bought this stogie from wraith about a week ago. The only thing I know about a Polanco is that wraith said it's a "local" brand. I am enjoying it quite a bit 

wraith, if you read this, please elaborate on this great cigar.


----------



## taltos

Having an Oliva Serie O #4 with my coffee.


----------



## Starchild

Last night I had an Old Henry robusto :ss


----------



## 68TriShield

Ashton Cabinet Belicoso


----------



## MarkinCA

This morning, a Camacho Coyolar Rothschild. An enjoyable smoke:tu:ss


----------



## dccraft

Had a nice Casa Torano maddy robusto for lunch.


----------



## RockEStone

La Aroma De Cuba...Has anyone tried one of these?


----------



## chippewastud79

AVO Signature, very tasty :ss



RockEStone said:


> La Aroma De Cuba...Has anyone tried one of these?


Yes :tu


----------



## elderboy02

RockEStone said:


> La Aroma De Cuba...Has anyone tried one of these?


Yes. They are one of my favorites. I like the original LADC's better than the new ones.


----------



## Gophernut

601 Green Oscuro La Punto (Perfecto) Awesome cigar!:ss


----------



## WillieDiesel

I had a AVO XO Presto on my lunch.


----------



## krisko

HMD Le Hoyo du Prince from 2001. Pretty damned tasty and perfect size for a 40 minute smoke.


----------



## jamesb3

601 Red Label


----------



## fizguy

Just finished up an Hoyo de Monterrey Rothschild. Nice little short smoke. All the HdMs are very aromatic, IMO.


----------



## cricky101

Work of art maduro. A tasty smoke :tu


----------



## roughrider

El Rico Habano


----------



## doubled

601 blue:tu


----------



## Ratters

doubled said:


> 601 blue:tu


Oooh, those are yummy.

Almost done with a Tat white band, OK, not super flavorful, thinking about what to have next. Think maybe a Camacho Coyolar Titan?


----------



## Wacco

Decisions, decisions.

Looks like a Torano 1916 Robusto type of evening. I just may plow the froth off of a few lagers as well.


----------



## jkorp

LFD Premum #5 Maduro


----------



## SHOE

Gurkha Vintage Shaggy - watching it rain - waiting to see how bad the burn gets because of the humidity. Startng out fine and tasty.


----------



## drunkensailor

Dominican Montecristo White Toro. So far a little disappointing. Hoping for a little more taste.


----------



## AD720

Oliva Serie G Maduro...unwinding after a hellish day.rr


----------



## TheTraveler

La Flor Dominicana Reserva Especial. :ss


----------



## Akicita

Punch Rare Corojo El Doble!:ss


----------



## 1977topps

Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Churchill. Just got a box.


----------



## rack04

'08 Cohiba Espendidos.


----------



## blurxp

Just finished smoking a Camacho Scorpion. Great after dinner smoke!


----------



## skiman5

Rocky Patel Sun Grown--smoked 'er in the hot tub watchin the ball game(Jays/ O's)--smooth amd mild


----------



## AD720

Having a Quintero right now. I don't know much about these, but it is pretty good!


----------



## boonedoggle

Graycliff 1666 PG! YUMY!


----------



## Ratters

Camacho El Legend-ario maduro. Wish I woulda bought more of these.


----------



## Blazedup

Gran Habano Cabinet Selection.


----------



## icehog3

Lit up a Cohiba Lancero....plugged. 

Stuck with the small RG and went with a Ninfa.....life is good.


----------



## dwhitacre

CFO Original #7!!!

Aged (well as long as I could wait) to perfection!!!

Thanks Poriggity!!!:tu


----------



## cricky101

Rocky Patel Select sungrown. Bought a bundle about a year ago and just starting on them. Good flavor on this one so far ....


----------



## hotreds

PAM 64.


----------



## smokin5

Padilla Hybrid Robusto with a glass (or 2) of Zinfandel.
Was going to grab a Padron, but I saw this first.


----------



## lightning9191

H. Upmann Vintage cameroon


----------



## stevefrench

I just finished a Monte 4.
:ss


----------



## boonedoggle

RASCC

yeah...that's the ticket.


----------



## ChicagoWhiteSox

Oliva Serie V figurado. it was realllly good


----------



## orca99usa

La Gloria Cubana Serie R #7 maduro - one of my go-to sticks.


----------



## Padron42

PAN 64


----------



## pipermacbean

Shared a box of Monte #4's at a wedding this evening... they were just right to be able to hang out for just a little while.


----------



## BagfullofPings

Good God, I'm gonna have to think about this.

1. 601 Red
2. Padilla Habano
3. Padilla Miami (the new one)
4. La Riqueza
5. DPG Vegas Cubanas
6. DPG Blue Label

As Ice Cube said: 

"Today was a good day"


----------



## BigCat

orca99usa said:


> La Gloria Cubana Serie R #7 maduro - one of my go-to sticks.


That's a great smoke. I just finished and enjoyed the heck out of a partagas black. One of my go-to sticks as well.


----------



## Habanolover

Doral Full flavor 100's :r


----------



## hk3

I was traveling today and didn't have internet access.... So here's how it went-
-Partagas Perfecto this early afternoon (Roanoke, VA)
-Sancho Bachilleres this evening (Radford, VA)
-Bolivar Gold Medal tonight (Pulaski, VA)


----------



## PerpetualNoob

I cannot say, lest I be rightfully and mercilessly mocked. So there. Hell, I already bought 'em, so I'm gonna smoke 'em. They aren't quite bad enough to throw away, but I'm not going to buy them again. There's just not much to them, that's all. They were $43/25. For just a little more money, I can get a much, much better cigar. Actually, the $50/50 cigars I got on the same order are better than these. Hey, I hadn't read the "budget smokes" thread, yet. I lived, I learned, OK?

I will save you all the trouble, and I will mock myself.

Neener. Neener. Neener.


----------



## Habanolover

hk3 said:


> (Radford, VA)


Did you swing by the college? :dr :dr :dr :dr :dr


----------



## kayaker

Oliva Serie 0 Robusto with a nice cuppa joe. My first Oliva. I'm only 1/8 of an inch in and I'm very impressed so far.


----------



## pmwz

Cuaba Divinos


----------



## Don Fernando

Montecristo #1


----------



## emelbee

Last night I had a Davidoff Millennium Lonsdale, followed by an Old Henry Robusto. I liked the Old Henry better at less than a third the price.


----------



## ZedR2

Yesterday was a beautiful day here in Southern Ontario and I thought that I would try one of my stored Hoyo 1066's , I had one box in a separate humi just to mature , well they have been in there about 3 months and WOW , so much oil that I had to shower after to get it off , the draw was superb but the thing I noticed the most was no bite at all on the end of the tongue no matter how hard you sucked on that thing , plus it lasted 1 hour a 45 minutes ! 
With some aging this cigar turns into one of the best in my book !


----------



## gary106334

A Taboo Habano Sun Grown. :ss


----------



## Akicita




----------



## BigVito

AFKB


----------



## doubled

La Aroma de Cuba corona, Pepin style:tu


----------



## hk3

madurolover said:


> Did you swing by the college? :dr :dr :dr :dr :dr


Drove through a few times and I did see some nice'n ones.


----------



## 68TriShield

07 Unicos..a PAM64 big somebitch earlier :tu


----------



## krisko

I'm smoking a very nice Padron 1926 No.2 after a 4 mile run.


----------



## Goldengator

Twist PC LTR Connie..Good smoke with my coffee. Have to agree with others: not a big fan of connies yet this one had good flavor and lots of smoke. Now I might fast and light up my Opus X Super Beli so I can puke following the Gators loss to Ole Miss.


----------



## acruce

Just finished R.P.Sungrown


----------



## mugen910

davidoff maduro.. not bad


----------



## stevefrench

Monte 4
:ss


----------



## Cigarcop

Just out in the garage getting ready for tomorrows fishing tourny with a Perdomo Corojo torpedo :ss


----------



## doubled

Fired up a San Cristobal monumento:tu


----------



## ronhoffman2

RP Fusion lancero


----------



## cricky101

Padron 3k. Forgot how tasty the 'thousand' line is.


----------



## Chico57

Just lit a LG Small Batch II.


----------



## Scott W.

Just finished and Oliva series V belicoso


----------



## Les Paul

Fuente Opus X Super Belicoso.....had burn issues plus the wrapper split half way into it!! :angry:


----------



## Wacco

I have a Don Carlos Belicoso for tonight.


----------



## csbrewfisher

:cbI'm nubbing a Partagas 1845 at the end of a toothpick includingmy garage with a storm raging out there.


----------



## Don Fernando

Bolivar Royal Corona (CC) while sipping on Jack Daniels and Dr.Pepper


----------



## elderboy02

I am on my new Blackberry enjoying the nice weather and a fuente king b


----------



## Anthem

Enjoying an Oliva Series G Maduro Robusto. :tu


----------



## emelbee

La Aroma de Cuba Edicion Especiale No 1 :tu


----------



## RobustoG

Monte 2006 EL for me today.....

My Birthday Smoke! :bl


----------



## Josh Pip

icehog3 said:


> New thread, whatcha smokin'?


I was smoking a Tatuaje P2 just a second ago. Got a quarter of the way through and dropped it. The cigar split right down the middle and not salvageable.

Pip


----------



## cricky101

Carlos Torano Exodus 1959


----------



## jkorp

'01 VRC


----------



## hotreds

CAO Criollo


----------



## Akicita

Excalibur Legend Robusto...mmmmmmm good!


----------



## Les Paul

Akicita said:


> Excalibur Legend Robusto...mmmmmmm good!


nice!


----------



## RockonbigB

Siglo VI


----------



## Ratters

Gurkha Fuerte. Going great until I dropped it and cracked the wrapper. Well, at least it didn't do it on its own this time. :ss Still a great tasting smoke.


----------



## stevefrench

Another Monte 4.
:ss


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Finished a *Nub Habano*... not bad. :tu


----------



## nasa25

just tried the Taboo LR Habano Figurado.....very nice smoke....ash held intact until about 1/3 left......going out tonight and I might have a Taboo HSG Robusto or maybe a Taboo LR Maduro Robusto. Then again, I might grab a Monte PE (but I'm running low on those bad boys).


----------



## groogs

Just lit up a 5 Vegas Limitada 06. For the price, a great cigar.


----------



## sonic_mike

601 red


----------



## Chamuco

CAO Brazilia Amazon :tu


----------



## longknocker

Monte #4 to celebrate BAMA's win over "The Dawgs"!:tu


----------



## parrotheadduff

Hoping the rain stops soon so I can enjoy a Ghurka Black Puro:ss


----------



## AD720

Taboo LR Conny fig


----------



## ronhoffman2

Padron #2000 maduro


----------



## PolarGar

Just about to smoke only my second Taboo stogie ever - the Limited Reserve Maduro Robusto.


----------



## AdamC

haha right hen I log on I see this...smoking a blunt right now. haha.


----------



## Chico57

A La Aurora Preferidos #1 Cameroon.


----------



## PolarGar

Loved the Taboo LR maduro robusto and would recommend it highly. Nice and spicy but smooooooth! :tu


----------



## gnukfu

Smoking a Taboo LR Maduro Figurado - I'm loving this!! :tu


----------



## Goldengator

Opus X Super Beli celebrating the Phillies taking the NL East


----------



## dccraft

Just finished a very smooth NUB Connecticut


----------



## troutbreath

Just finished a Tatuaje Noella with a Coke Classic. Great close to the weekend.


----------



## massphatness

HdM Epicure #2


----------



## hotreds

Kristoff- very good!


----------



## newlifetaxidermy

Smoked a Partagas Black Magnifico around noon...on an empty stomach. Just now getting over it...WOW!


----------



## Anthem

On my way out to enjoy my first AF Don Carlos Robusto:ss


----------



## kgraybill

Camacho triple maduro 11/18 ealier and now an A. Fuente Cuban Belicoso Sungrown


----------



## newlifetaxidermy

Just finished up an H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon Robusto....One of my favorites!


----------



## dwhitacre

Legend Yellow Label!!! Yum!!!:tu


----------



## Addiction

A Cohoba Secretos. A perfect little stick if you have an hour or less to kill.


----------



## groogs

Just finishing an Illusion MK. Now I am off to search the humi for my next smoke.


----------



## Darrell

Addiction said:


> A Cohoba Secretos. A perfect little stick if you have an hour or less to kill.


Cohoba huh?


----------



## yayson

almost reached for a cohobo secretos but said hellwithit and am puffing a hupmanmag46 as I have slightly more time to kill

three cheers for cigars!

hip hip


----------



## parafumar

Padron 6000 with Tanner's Jack Ale, and to chase: Ice Water.

Smooth, nice padron x000 series smoke, as usual.


----------



## Starchild

I've got a AF chateau sun grown and a nice big rusty nail after a long day:ss



> three cheers for cigars!


Hip hip Horay:bl


----------



## MarkinCA

This morning, a DPG Blue Generosos received in a trade from David (bazookajoe):tu:ss


----------



## dccraft

Just finished a LaVieja Cameroon for lunch.


----------



## gary106334

Torano Virtuoso.


----------



## Cigarcop

Just finished off an Olivia V Torpedo :ss


----------



## MarkinCA

Just finished an Arturo Fuente 858 maddy. A tasty little stick:tu:ss


----------



## Goldengator

Smoking a Taboo Twist Churchill after sacrificing an Illusionne cg:4.


----------



## SHOE

RP Sungrown Torp. Cap popped but not affecting anything. :tu


----------



## TonySmith

sipping Beam and smoking a LFD ligero toro


----------



## Anthem

Cusano Corojo 97 Robusto :ss


----------



## TheTraveler

Rocky Patel Fusion MM Lancero - thanks Andrew! :ss


----------



## doubled

Monte Cristo Media Noche #3


----------



## ScottishSmoker

A very lovely Illusione ~888~! Yet again!


----------



## Starchild

My first Opus. A perfection #5 that keeps going out on me

Still good though :ss


----------



## gary106334

Gurkha Expedition. Not a bad cigar.


----------



## illinoishoosier

Just finished a Taboo LR Maduro Robusto and just fired up an Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro Corona Grande. In a dark mood tonight.:ss


----------



## awsmith4

601 red


----------



## newlifetaxidermy

Maria Mancini Magic Mountain Maduro...that's a lot of M's. Not a bad smoke at all. Picked up a 5er of these for $5 @JR on Sat.


----------



## Shotgunjimmy

just finished up a hoyo de tradcion. nice medium bodied stick with a bit of honey flavor in it. nice aroma and lots of smoke as well.


----------



## smokin5

Perdomo Reserve Cameroon Robusto with about 20 months on it - 
amazing how these bad boys smooth out over time.:tu


----------



## RWilkin2

RP Edge maduro. Only about a third in, but awesome so far !


----------



## BlackDog

Just had a Don Tomas SE robusto, which I enjoyed rather well. I know these aren't "top grade" cigars, but I think they're better than most people give them credit for.


----------



## pipermacbean

Nestor Reserve Maduro... a very nice $2 cigar


----------



## illinoishoosier

it's a three cigar night for me. Just lit a 5 Vegas Miami Toro. Mmmm, mmmm, good.:ss


----------



## lunchbox

Taboo Twist:dr


----------



## Akicita

Cohiba Puro Dominica


----------



## blurxp

Cabaiguan Imperiales - awesome cigar!


----------



## gnukfu

Taboo LR Havana Figurado and I have to say this is one great smoke! I have tried all three LR's from Rob and they are all very good but this is the best in my humble opinion.


----------



## Wolfgang8810

NOTHING!!! http://www.freesmileys.org But ill be lighting up a Nub cameroon later tonight. http://www.freesmileys.org


----------



## Poriggity

Had a Taboo LR Maduro earlier, and now I am finishing up an el rey del los habanos by Pepin, listening to one of my favorite talk radio programs, Frosty, Heidi and Frank... I am in a chain smoking mood today.


----------



## sonic_mike

just finished a Camacho SLR :ss


quite possibly the best cigar I have had to date.


----------



## scribble

Tatuaje cojonu 2003 :dr My first tat brown, though I've been a fan of the reds for a while now.


----------



## hotreds

Pinar del Rico Habano Sun Grown. Didn't care for it.


----------



## newlifetaxidermy

Acid Kuba Kuba....This is my first Acid. Definitely a break from the norm. I don't "love it", but I would definitely have another at some point in the future.


----------



## gnukfu

Illusione eccj - yep I really really like these.


----------



## BigVito

SCDLA EP and wow! :dr


----------



## AD720

601 Black Label, Oscuro I believe. I hope this one is not like smoking a pepper shaker...


----------



## Ratters

Camacho Corojo Maduro toro. A slice of heaven in a maduro wrapper.


----------



## gary106334

Casa Torano Maduro.


----------



## TheTraveler

Perdomo Lot 23 Robusto Natural.


----------



## SHOE

One of four Cuba Libre Torp that I got in a Torp sampler. The first one I had, myeh - not impressed - but I put the others away for a while and everything about this one was actually pretty good.


----------



## hotreds

El Centurion. Muy gustoso.


----------



## illinoishoosier

Man O' War Robusto for IllinoisHoosier's Review Corner. So far, meh.


----------



## bobarian

La Aurora Cien Anos Robusto, thanks Lance! :tu


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Party 898 Varnished


----------



## stevefrench

A little powerhouse called a Party Short.
:ss


----------



## smokin5

Tried my first Gurkha Crest tonight.
Didn't taste much different than the Gurkha Class Regent.


----------



## newlifetaxidermy

RyJ Habana Reserve Toro...Too bland!


----------



## Thaplumbr

just finished an AF anejo.......loved it!!!:ss


----------



## Soulpatch73

La Aurora Robusto. I haven't had one in years. Not to bad for a cheap smoke. :tu I had fogotten how tasty a camaroon wrapper is. :ss


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Just finished a Pepin JJ maduro robusto. Started out not so good, kinda harsh, but after about 1/2" it settled down into a very good smoke, all the way down to the nub. I just bought it Saturday from the B&M, but I've never had any problem with their smokes right out of the walkin. They have a great setup, take good care of their selection, but they may not have had them long enough to fully acclimate. I might buy a 5-er and drop them in the humi for 2-3 weeks and see if that makes any difference.


----------



## MarkinCA

Just finished a Rocky Patel OSG Robusto and all I can say is wow:tu Its amazing what a year can do for a cigar, you know? I'd purchased a 5er of these back then and smoked one ROTT and went "pa-tooey" and laid it down about 1/2 way through. A month later and pretty much the same results. But now:tu:ss


----------



## gnukfu

Diamond Crown Maximus #4 before I head out to class - just a great cigar.


----------



## Cigarcop

Partagas Black Label Clasico.


----------



## doubled

Partagas party short :tu


----------



## Legend

Perdomo fresh rolled robusto. 

Not great. But. Good short break at work cigar.


----------



## gary106334

Torano Virtuoso. :tu


----------



## Giovanni

Hoyo de Tradicion


----------



## BigVito

Flor De Gonalez - Green Label Robusto


----------



## BamaDoc77

05? ramon allones belicoso.....yum


----------



## troutbreath

Cabaiguan corona


----------



## elderboy02

La Riqueza #3. It is a delicious cigar.


----------



## icehog3

Partagas Dunhill Seection 150.


----------



## Joan

Oliva G double robusto, outside Cafe Rozella watching the sun set with a hot cuppa.


----------



## icehog3

Joan said:


> Oliva G double robusto, outside Cafe Rozella watching the sun set with a hot cuppa.


But it is already dark, Joan.

I am so confused.

 :r


----------



## Darrell

Nada, still not over the congestion.


----------



## kgraybill

Omar Ortez Origional. Not bad for the price.


----------



## icehog3

Padron 80th.


----------



## Joan

icehog3 said:


> But it is already dark, Joan.
> 
> I am so confused.
> 
> :r












Hee hee hee...


----------



## hk3

I had two Mag 50's EL 05. One was good and the other sucked.... Go figure.


----------



## icehog3

Joan said:


> Hee hee hee...


I can see your house from here! :r


----------



## groogs

I am smoking a Patagas de Partagas #1. What a great smoke.


----------



## duckmanco

I attempted yet for the 4th time to love the JML 1902 robusto, but could not make it through the first third without making the whiskey face. So I switched to an old flame, the Indian Tabac SF maduro corona....... fell in love all over again....


----------



## newlifetaxidermy

Partagas Black Label Magnifico...started off with a tight draw. Loosened up after a few pokes. The finish is great...


----------



## cherrybomb

padron 2000


----------



## BlackDog

Just finished a Hemi Short Story. I'm really digging these.


----------



## TXRebel

CAO America Bottle Rocket.


----------



## gary106334

Torano Exodus 1959.


----------



## MarkinCA

Just finished a 5 Vegas "A" Artisan:ss


----------



## MarkinCA

Darrell said:


> Nada, still not over the congestion.


How about now?


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

RP Vintage 90 churchill.:tu
Still one of my favs.


----------



## rottenzombie

Just finished a CAO Moontrance


----------



## borndead1

'06 Party PSP2....NICE!!!!!!!


----------



## WillieDiesel

I had my 1st AF Short Story on my lunch. It was very tasty :tu.

Later this evening I will have my 1st CAO Italia Gondola. Looking forward to it. I hope its as tasty as the Brazilia.


----------



## gnukfu

PAN 64 Monarca - still can't decide whether I like the natural or maduro wrapper in these - both are great!


----------



## hk3

Fonseca Casacos - not a bad smoke :ss


----------



## Smokin Gator

I just finished an Esteban Carrera Churchill Maduro. I know it is not one a top of the line by any means... but I love that smoke. I put the rest (110 of them away in the Vino.


----------



## CigarDoc

Coronado by La Flor. Good smoke, but a little pricey.


----------



## newlifetaxidermy

H. Upmann Special Selection Rothchilde


----------



## hotreds

CAO Brazilia. Muito bem!


----------



## TonySmith

RP Edge, goes good with bourbon :ss


----------



## BigCat

Just finished a padron anniversary maduor, one of the discontinued lines. I always think this is an outstanding smoke and this one was no different. I haven't had one of the new 10th anniversary maduros yet, but I hope they come close to being as good as this old blend.


----------



## BigVito

VRF


----------



## taltos

Oliva Special G Maduro.


----------



## emelbee

Just started a Casa Royale Ace, fixin' to watch the Dodgers/Cubs game.


----------



## groogs

Just finishing an Opus #5. It has been great, but I am smoking the last inch and it is getting a little harsh. It is from the latest shipment, but I just couldn't wait. All in All a pretty good smoke.


----------



## :eevis

Just finished a La Aroma de Cuba. Nubbed it. Glad I picked up a couple!


----------



## ultramag

Illusione ~2~


----------



## mubuck

San Cristobal, watching the debate


----------



## stevefrench

Just finished a Bolivar Coronas Extra. Delicious!
:ss


----------



## Blazedup

OR Anejo 55 :tu


----------



## Starchild

Oliva special G :ss


----------



## icehog3

Magnum 50 EL....damn, I wish I had more of these.


----------



## sonic_mike

Oliva V lancero


----------



## TXRebel

Just finished a Partagas Black Corona.


----------



## Les Paul

Opus X Perfecxion X (aged 4 years)........outstanding~!


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

Padron Londres Maduro... My favorite value smoke, bar NONE


----------



## taltos

Just taking an Oliva Serie O #4 and a cup of black tea outside.


----------



## icehog3

taltos said:


> Just taking an Oliva Serie O #4 and a cup of black tea outside.


Sounds like a great morning, Paul.


----------



## Poriggity

A nice cup of black coffee, and a Monaco Connecticut Torpedo from Tex Cigars, for review on Cigar Command.
Scott


----------



## Lexxxus

Off at noon and have a CAO MX2 tucked into my case and plan on joining some pals for a long lunch on an outdoor deck here in Winnipeg... Not many days left where we'll be doing that!

Lx


----------



## MarkinCA

An Illusione 88 Wasted a good cup of coffee with this stick...


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

RP Edge Lite w/ coffee and the News and Observer (Raliegh, NC paper):tu


----------



## sikk50

A twist and foldgers for breakfast mmm


----------



## Cigarcop

Just finshed off a Nub 460 Habano :ss


----------



## Sean9689

Got off work early and smoking a Reynaldo Custom Rolled Petit Salamone...


----------



## pogo1541

Nub Habano


----------



## Wacco

So far today, a PSD4 and a Monte Petite Edmundo. More later, to be sure.


----------



## roughrider

DPG Blue Label.


----------



## Gophernut

Earlier today at the B&M, a Cuban Exile. Just finished an Omar Ortiz Bellicoso. It was a great stick that only cost me $5 at the B&M.


----------



## doubled

bolivar pc:tu


----------



## DSTRBD

Just finished a Tat Red Nobles and am leaning towards a 601 Green La Fuerza next.


----------



## thebiglebowski

in about 30 minutes, a RG lonsdale.


----------



## gary106334

Torano Exodus 1959.:tu


----------



## RobustoG

half way through a rass right now. :ss


----------



## Chico57

About 1 inch into a RP 1990 Robusto.


----------



## hotreds

Escudo Cubano. VG- but it did stain, which to me reduces it's rating.


----------



## cricky101

Partagas black


----------



## Savor the Stick

*Just pulled out an Omar Ortez Bellicose out of the Humi.

STS*:ss


----------



## smokin5

Perdomo Estate Seleccion - Good way to end the work week.


----------



## yayson

DPG JJ Maduro in the jawbreaker size, not bad!


----------



## Phidelt076

I started off the night with my first OpusX. I ended it with Pepin JJ Beli.

I think I'm having a Montecristo #2 with coffee in the morning.


----------



## BigCat

Tatuaje brown label regios. Great smoke as usual.


----------



## Snake Hips

Punch Royal Selection No. 12

Yum yum!


----------



## gary106334

Pepin Blue Label. :tu:tu

Love these.


----------



## Goldengator

Tat Tainos- very mellow at this hour of the night


----------



## orca99usa

CAO Brazilia. I'm not a big CAO fan, but I like this one. Nubbed it.


----------



## Blazedup

858 sungrown:tu


----------



## taltos

I am not real good at waking up early when I have been up late watching a ball game so I shocked my system with a JDN Antaño Marchito and a large cup of black tea. Have to officiate a high school game so will probably take a couple of maduro Special G's with me for the drive to and from the game.


----------



## doubled

A morning Cabaiguan robusto extra I had sitting for around 8 months.:tu I'm really wishing I could afford a box of these.


----------



## nasa25

A Cohiba Behike that I had sitting around in the humi for a few months.....thinking I should give it a go.


----------



## gary106334

A Mayorga Torpedo Maduro with my morning coffee. :tu


----------



## gnukfu

Party Short to celebrate the Sox win last night!


----------



## srduggins

gnukfu said:


> Party Short to celebrate the Sox win last night!


A few to cheer me up this weekend after the Angels dropped their first two.

Going to spark up Riquey right now.


----------



## troutbreath

601 Black torp. First one of these. Really nice! Pairing it with a car wash and some ice water -- great way to spend a Saturday.


----------



## cricky101

A Gran Habano Corojo - watching the Gophers beat up on the Hoosiers


----------



## hk3

What a day. Made is over to KenS house this morning at around 

8am- cup of coffee each and a '05 party short each.

9am- Punch DC's and cracked open a 20 year tawny port.

10am-ish- Partagas Lusi's and just about to finish the port.

2pm-ish- Second bottle of port and Fonseca Casacos!

3pm- Pizza and headed home.

Awesome way to start the day! :tu


----------



## hotreds

La Herencia Cubana. Good smoke, but it had my eyes watering and nose running, and had me sneezing. Alergic reaction?!


----------



## Ye Olde Phart

Started with a Camacho Corojo Figuerado with my martini, which finished before my martini, so I'll finish 'er off with an Illusione Torp.
:ss


----------



## gnukfu

Oh look!! A Monte #2 popped into my hand out of nowhere! Smoking very nice....


----------



## Darrell

nasa25 said:


> A Cohiba Behike that I had sitting around in the humi for a few months.....thinking I should give it a go.


:dr


----------



## limdull

smoking an el centurion while i wait in pittsburgh for the largest firework show in the country to start.


----------



## hk3

nasa25 said:


> A Cohiba Behike that I had *sitting around in the humi for a few months*.....thinking I should give it a go.


:r:r:r Yeah I bet. Who sells singles?


----------



## Cigarcop

After a long day of painting the kitchen and hallway I'm smoking a Taboo Toro twist


----------



## Mr.Lordi

*La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero
*


----------



## Smokin Gator

Well... I had a 5 Vegas Gold this morning while I was doing honey does in the yard. Then I had a Graycliff 1666 torp this evening. I wasn't expecting much from the Graycliff as it has been ripped. I was pleasantly surprised. It was a REALLY good smoke. Complex with many great flavors


----------



## stevefrench

Monte 1
:ss


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Santa Damiana.

Not bad.


----------



## cricky101

601 blue


----------



## pcozad1

826 slow aged. Just a little stronger than i expected:ss


----------



## duhman

I just puffed up a RyJ Cazadores with Goatfarmer. Damn good.:ss


----------



## Darrell

duhman said:


> I just puffed up a RyJ Cazadores with Goatfarmer. Damn good.:ss


I still have the one you gave me, might smoke it this weekend.


----------



## canucks6024

taboo exotic blend II
torpedo

great cigar but don't attempt it without a full meal and a nice drink to sip on.


----------



## emelbee

Holt's Connoisseur Selection Prince :tu


----------



## cphk96

I'm smoking a Sol Cubano Maduro with a cup of coffee.
This is the 3rd cigar that I have ever smoked in my life. I really enjoy it.:w


----------



## TXRebel

Taboo HSG Toro. :tu


----------



## jkorp

'94 Partagas Panatella, damn good cigar! Thanks again hardcz.


----------



## icehog3

'05 H. Upmann Magnum 46.


----------



## Major Captain Silly

Had a Man O' War Churchill earlier and a couple Sancho Panza Matadors at the bar where my guitar teacher's band was playing. Had a bunch of Jack and Cokes too. I feel funny.

MCS


----------



## parrotheadduff

Sadly nothing since Tuesday. Maybe Monday. Work Work Work


----------



## nasa25

hk3 said:


> :r:r:r Yeah I bet. Who sells singles?


I kid I kid......In all seriousness, I had a Taboo LR Conn Robusto....very nice mild smoke....I would have nubbed it but it was too cold out and I just couldn't take it anymore.


----------



## clampdown

nasa25 said:


> I kid I kid......In all seriousness, I had a Taboo LR Conn Robusto....very nice mild smoke....I would have nubbed it but it was too cold out and I just couldn't take it anymore.


RYJ EL 07 Escudo, damn fine some, most likely my favorite that I have had this year.


----------



## Tricker-cl

MI Barrio by Don Pepin. This cigar is frickin huge.


----------



## stevefrench

Just finished a tasty little Cohiba Secretos.
:ss


----------



## RockEStone

Very nice Carlos Torano 1916.:ss


----------



## dsmaddox

I just finished a Rocky Patel Cuban Blend torpedo.

Great cigar, lasted a hour and a half, however it went out twice during that time. Ive got two boxes of these and Im about to remove all of them from the wrapper, put them back in the box, and let them set for a couple months.


----------



## cricky101

Oliva Serie G nat - possibly a toro. It was a little beat up from poor storage, but is burning great at the halfway mark


----------



## roughrider

Oliva V


----------



## Chico57

An Ashton ESG 21. What a great tasting cigar!


----------



## tsolomon

5 Vegas Miami :tu


----------



## gary106334

Rocky Patel Connecticut.


----------



## Goldengator

Tat Black~celebrating the Phillies series win over the Brew Crew


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Indian Tabac Fuerte Maduro:ss:tu


----------



## ronhoffman2

today I had a Gran Habano Corojo #5 pyramid and an Ashton maduro


----------



## Footbag

RASS :ss


----------



## Demented

A gifted, Padron 1964 anni. torpedo. Nice smoke!


----------



## hotreds

H. Uppman Signature. Decent, but tar-ry.


----------



## MarkinCA

Laid to rest a Taboo Special Forces BC Toro:ss


----------



## stevefrench

Monte 4
:ss


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Rocky Fusion robusto. Not bad, but I wouldn't push my gramma down the stairs to get one of them, either.


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Shhhhhh, I ain't supposed to be smokin yet.:hn

Master Blend 3. Thanks Ian!


----------



## kgraybill

PAM 64 torpedo.

The only thing I dont like about Padron is that they are so good I end up burning my fingers.


----------



## Ratters

Edge Sumatra I got from groogs yesterday. Wow, what a great smoke. Perfect burn, draw, and flavor. Doesn't get much better. :tu


----------



## Scott W.

l aroma de cuba edicion especial


----------



## newlifetaxidermy

TTT Trinidad Toro...WOW!!!


----------



## GHC_Hambone

Taboo Twist Torpedo. Pretty good, been resting since June.


----------



## TXRebel

Just finished a Rocky Patel Fusion toro.


----------



## acarr

Padron 1926 No.1 Maduro. This is a big smoke!


----------



## yayson

Tatuaje Noella as a follow up to an RG CE. Noella FTW!


----------



## gary106334

Don Pepin Garcia Blue Preferido. Tasty little smoke.


----------



## borndead1

A Famous Value Line Honduran 500...one of the best bundle cigars ever. Sad to see them discontinued. Good thing I bought 6 bundles. :ss


----------



## MarkinCA

An El Rey del Mundo Robusto Zavala...


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Victor Sinclair Connecticut Yankee. Still not impressed by these.


----------



## gary106334

LFD chisel Gorda. Great little cigar. :tu


----------



## hotreds

Baccarat The Game La Dolce Vita. Better than expected......


----------



## TheTraveler

El Mejor Emerald Toro.


----------



## sonic_mike

taboo HSG


----------



## hk3

PLPC '06 These are getting rather tasty! :ss


----------



## Danielson

5 Vegas classic 55, these are good cigars :ss


----------



## hk3

Moved on to a SCDLH Officios, These are slow developing but they are starting to change towards the better.


----------



## troutbreath

Just nubbed an Illusione cg:4. Second one of these, first in several months. Very good. Lacked variety, but was never bad. Nice way to cap off the evening.


----------



## groogs

Smoking an Oliva Special S. I am really suprised by how good this smoke is. I would buy more but the wife would probably kill me.


----------



## newlifetaxidermy

La Gloria Cubana Serie R No. 4


----------



## TheTraveler

Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte. :ss


----------



## icehog3

Just nubbed an '01 Monte #2.....Fan-freaking-tastic!


----------



## awsmith4

00 Punch Corona and it was great


----------



## gary106334

Padilla Edicion Especial. Pretty tasty for a cheapo.


----------



## sikk50

Black Pearl Rojo, don't know what size, looks like a churchill. It's ok


----------



## Ratters

Camacho Corojo Nacionales. Yum.


----------



## cphk96

I'm smoking another Sol Cubano Maduro from my sampler I bought last week. 

Tomorrow is payday:chk
Buying some beads from Shilala and getting more sampler packs:cb


----------



## cherrybomb

padron 2000 maduro 2006


----------



## Made in Dade

Ramon Allones razz 
POS March 2006 

With some wonderful Cuban Coffee


----------



## roughrider

Man 'O War


----------



## hotreds

Gurkha Fuerte. Good cigar!


----------



## nasa25

I just opened a box of Fuente Rotshchild Naturals that I got for an insane price last week. I shared a few with the guys at work. Found the smoke kinda harsh.....I was able to get through it, but I think these definitely need some chill time in the humi. I'm gonna go back to them in a few months or so.....hopefully they will improve.


----------



## csbrewfisher

nasa25 said:


> I just opened a box of Fuente Rotshchild Naturals that I got for an insane price last week. I shared a few with the guys at work. Found the smoke kinda harsh.....I was able to get through it, but I think these definitely need some chill time in the humi. I'm gonna go back to them in a few months or so.....hopefully they will improve.


I think we got the same deal. I found them to be a bit green tasting and agree that they will need to sit for at least 6 months.


----------



## boonedoggle

Fired up a very fine Cubaiguan Guapo. Haven't had one of these in a while. I had forgotten how perfect the draw is on these baby's!


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Camacho 1962:tu


----------



## japhi

Just finished a Sancho Panza Bachilleres from 01. Nice a smooth small smoke.


----------



## pogo1541

RyJ viejo E might be good if I could get it to stay lit.


----------



## nasa25

csbrewfisher said:


> I think we got the same deal. I found them to be a bit green tasting and agree that they will need to sit for at least 6 months.


Yeah I was about 2/3rds done the smoke and the wrapper unravelled in my hand. Needless to say that was the end of that smoke.


----------



## RockonbigB

Just finished a Davidoff Reserva 12 LE 2008.


----------



## TheTraveler

Right now I'm smoking a Partagas.


----------



## cricky101

boonedoggle said:


> Fired up a very fine Cubaiguan Guapo. Haven't had one of these in a while. I had forgotten how perfect the draw is on these baby's!


:tu Good choice!

Today it's a Maria Guerrero torpedo for me. One of my favorite inexpensive smokes.


----------



## blurxp

Just finished smoking a Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve. First one for me and thought is was alright. Heard it was supposed to be a stronger bodied RyJ, but came across as a mild/med bodied smoke with alot of cream and wood flavors.


----------



## boonedoggle

cricky101 said:


> :tu Good choice!
> 
> Today it's a Maria Guerrero torpedo for me. One of my favorite inexpensive smokes.


Those sounded tasty, till I found out they use Camaroon wraps...ugh, those things turn me off! :hn


----------



## Footbag

Freind got a new job... 

Went to the '00 RS-12's.


----------



## emelbee

Just started a Pinar del Rio Habano Robusto. It's starting out great. :tu

I had a Pinar del Rio Oscuro Torpedo last night. It was good, but I think I prefer the Habano wrapper.


----------



## Blazedup

1998 Bolivar Coronas Gigantes :ss


----------



## stevefrench

A Monte 4 and a Party Short were tonights smokes.
:ss


----------



## Ratters

Had a Graycliff 1666 earlier with Darrell. Pretty good and no construction problems.


----------



## Darrell

Ratters said:


> Had a Graycliff 1666 earlier with Darrell. Pretty good and no construction problems.


Same, good smoke with a good friend. Thanks for the hospitality, Steve. :tu


----------



## troutbreath

La Riqueza. Not sure of the size, but it was a torpedo. Really good, but had to reclip the head after about the 1/2 point because the draw tightened up on it. Smoked REALLY well after that, though.


----------



## Joan

Cute little Ramon Allones from Nic in Seattle, iirc, while searching vainly for fireflies in the drippy wet yet suffocatingly warm jungle that is the Ouachita Mountains. That's WATCH-it-taw. :cb

Earlier today, however, we have been burning through my BFF's aged Perdomo collection like tomorrow is the last day of cigars on earth. Oh dear, someone brought some Grey Goose. Yummy! :tu


----------



## BlackDog

Just had a Don Tomas rothschild. You know, these really are decent cigars. Underrated IMO.


----------



## smokin5

Don Pepin Garcia Black Label (Cuban Classic) 1979 Robusto.
Goes great with a shot of loud George Thorogood in the ears!:ss


----------



## Ratters

Darrell said:


> Same, good smoke with a good friend. Thanks for the hospitality, Steve. :tu


My pleasure. Now ya gotta make it for one of the official herfs.  And thanks for the smoke, I'm gonna try and hit it up this weekend. :ss


----------



## PerpetualNoob

About 2 years ago, I bought a tin of Macanudo Ascots (at a liquor store!), smoked two of them, and forgot about them for the next 18 months, or more. I found them about six weeks ago and dropped them in the humi, just to see what would happen. Smoked the first one of them tonight. While they're still nothing great, I honestly think they are better than they were when I got them. I don't remember for sure, but I think they were in a glass case and were not being humidified whatsoever. I have smoked a lot of cigars since then, but this one wasn't as harsh as I remembered the others being. I may be delusional, though...


----------



## Bleedingshrimp

Rocky Patel sungrown...splash of Appleton estate Extra 12 yr.:tu

Spicy and warm on a slightly chilly evening.


----------



## Neuromancer

La Aurora Cien Anos Robusto with Twinings Earl Grey...


----------



## Addiction

99 Partagas Lustiana. Oh baby, this is one hell of a cigar.


----------



## stevefrench

Bolivar Coronas Extra
:ss


----------



## TheTraveler

I just finished a Gurkha Black Dragon. :ss


----------



## Darrell

ScDLH Oficios. :tu


----------



## JaKaAch

Famous Nic 3000 
The huge one. Over a hour and a half now...:ss


----------



## TonySmith

Just finished a CAO Criollo


----------



## hotreds

Natural Clean Robusto.


----------



## rack04

'98 Monti #3


----------



## MarkinCA

A JR Ultimate Cabinet #20 (circa 01/2006):ss


----------



## groogs

Just finishing up an Oliva V Lancero. It is so good I may have to grab another box.


----------



## cherrybomb

sancho panza corona 06


----------



## lightning9191

Just finished a CAO Black....I'm currently in love with that smoke.


----------



## yayson

lightning9191 said:


> Just finished a CAO Black....I'm currently in love with that smoke.


used to be same but haven't had one in a loooong time! glad you're enjoying it!

Oliva Angel 100 here


----------



## PerpetualNoob

smokin5 said:


> Goes great with a shot of loud George Thorogood in the ears!:ss


So does everything else.


----------



## Pitbull

Just finished A lip smacking 2006 Gurkha Expedition Toro that two years of rest in the cedar wrapper and 70/70 does wonders to say the least


----------



## raralith

Just finished a Punch Gran Puro, very tasty. Did a review of it too.


----------



## Prozac_Puros

Heading out to the deck overlooking the golf course with a pile of paperwork and a *Havana VI Angel*. I may have to come in for another cigar due to the amount of paperwork.

Cary Z


----------



## troutbreath

Just finished a Torano Exodus 1959 perfecto. Delicious!


----------



## lightning9191

yayson said:


> used to be same but haven't had one in a loooong time! glad you're enjoying it!


Why not?


----------



## gtsetgo

CAO Italia. not too shabby


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Smoked a BEAUTIFUL *Oliva V Figurado*... what a great cigar. :tu


----------



## gary106334

Tabacos Baez. Not near as good as most Pepin cigars though. :2


----------



## canucks6024

taboo ecuador conn churchill

this thing produced a RIDICULOUS amount of smoke!!!!!!

low-medium body with nutty, fruit, and a touch of cedar


----------



## hotreds

Bacchus. Doesn't taste like wine at all!


----------



## sikk50

Just finished a Lot 23 Nat, getting ready to light up my first CAO Vision


----------



## Smokin Gator

A La Herencia Cubana. Not bad... but it is a little harsh. I am going to let the other 4 sit for a while.


----------



## doubled

PAM Imperial celebrating the birth of my best buds son:tu Go Phils!


----------



## Anthem

Just finished a Gran Habano Corojo #5 Churchill :tu:ss


----------



## Major Captain Silly

Just had a 5 Vegas Serie A Robusto. Old faithful for me!

MCS


----------



## Mennald

Davidoff Maduro.


----------



## pogo1541

La Aurora 1495 robusto:ss


----------



## newlifetaxidermy

Montecristo Afrique Jambo Jambo!!


----------



## dccraft

Olivia Serie O


----------



## stevefrench

Punch Royal Selection, No. 11
:ss


----------



## Dinosaur Jr

Mods, I think this thread should be renamed "what are you puffing right now?". 

I'm puffing a SANCHO PANZA SUPER FUERTE CORDOBA, and at this point, I'm not sure how I feel about it....


----------



## Darrell

Illusione F9


----------



## 8lug

fuente king b


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Rocky Patel R4:tu
The R4 has a bad rap around here. I personally love it.


----------



## Prozac_Puros

Trying to adapt, going out and Puff a Tatuaje J21 Reserva


----------



## gary106334

5 Vegas Miami.


----------



## troutbreath

Not right now, but last night. I was given a Perdomo2 2008 Limited Edition Double Corona. Wow! Nice gift!


----------



## Sean9689

On the deck smoking a '95 Hoyo Epicure No. 2...not bad at all. :tu


----------



## gary106334

Max the Freak by Alex Bradley.


----------



## gnukfu

Tat Brown Label


----------



## bobarian

Casa de Oro Maduro, totally underwhelming.


----------



## BlewSmoke.com

Ashton Cabinet


----------



## AD720

Perdomo Reserve Champagne E.


----------



## Chico57

A Pepin Serie JJ Maduro Selectos. Delicious!


----------



## boonedoggle

Cubao!


----------



## stevefrench

My very first H. Upmann Magnum 50.
:ss


----------



## awsmith4

Tatuaje Cazadore


----------



## jaymz

Tatuaje Reserva J21. Needed a good smoke this evening, and it hasn't dissappointed :tu


----------



## lightning9191

I had a Puros Indios earlier.


----------



## M1903A1

Finished an RyJ Churchill half an hour ago.

Aged, these rock. Fresh...not so much.


----------



## newlifetaxidermy

Just finished up a Bolivar Cofradia 654


----------



## Chico57

About 2 inches into my first LFD Limatado III.
Picked up 2. One to let rest a while and one to smoke now. May not be able to let the second one rest. IMO This is a fantastic cigar.


----------



## Prozac_Puros

La Riqueza #3 
Tons of smoke and a great taste


----------



## hotreds

Don Thomas International Selection.


----------



## Neuromancer

Padron Serie 1926 Maduro Torpedo...


----------



## emelbee

Prozac_Puros said:


> La Riqueza #3
> Tons of smoke and a great taste


Same here :tu


----------



## Anthem

Oliva MB3 Robusto :ss


----------



## dccraft

Perdomo ESV 91 :ss


----------



## BlackDog

Just smoked a Sanch Panza Extra Fuerte. I think they're a little too _"extra"_ for me.


----------



## acruce

Taboo SPF


----------



## jledou

Partagas Black robusto


----------



## arkiesmoker

DPG Blue 'Delicias'. Perfect burn, perfect draw, and an awesome taste.


----------



## shvictor

Illusione 88. great smoke


----------



## blurxp

Smoking a La Riqueza #5. This petite corona can put off a huge amount of smoke!


----------



## orca99usa

Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 Gold.



> About 2 inches into my first LFD Limatado III.
> Picked up 2. One to let rest a while and one to smoke now. May not be able to let the second one rest. IMO This is a fantastic cigar.


My B&M carries these, and I have bought three of them. I'm an LFD fan anyway (one brand I would buy on reputation alone), and I share your opinion. They have a box of 48 for sale, but I just can't cough up the $380 to bring them home.


----------



## stevefrench

Party Short
:ss


----------



## bilkay

Tatuaje Regios. 

Although I like the Conoju 2006, J21, and Noellas better (in that order), the Regios is a fine smoke.


----------



## Prozac_Puros

stevefrench said:


> Party Short
> :ss


Shouldn't you be in the arcade?


----------



## stfoley

Punch London Club Maduro


----------



## RockEStone

Just sparked up a Camacho Torpedo.:ss


----------



## ksibew

About to light a Ramon Allones Reserve Hermoso.p


----------



## gary106334

Tabacos Baez by Pepin.


----------



## BlewSmoke.com

Don Tomas Sun Grown Presidente. I must say..it's very good. Excellent value for a $3 smoke.


----------



## Scott W.

Taboo spec. forces toro. great smoke.


----------



## teotides

El Rey Del Mundo oscuro robusto...tasty bugger too.


----------



## Blazedup

Just finished a Pinar Del Rio oscuro. Next up is a La Aurora Perferido lancero. :tu


----------



## Footbag

Cohiba Siglo I:ss


----------



## MrMoJoe

This weekend:

Friday: Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label Generoso
Saturday : Partagas Black Classico
Sunday: Padron 3000 Maduro

:ss


----------



## groogs

I just finished RP Old World Reserve, and this was a horid smoke. My fingers are brown from all the dye on the wrapper, and the flavor was verry BLAH. I guess the good thing is it was free, and I will never have to waste my money on one.


----------



## stevefrench

An excellent BGM.
:ss


----------



## stevefrench

Prozac_Puros said:


> Shouldn't you be in the arcade?


:r I can do both!


----------



## canucks6024

my first olivia g belicoso

an inch in, tasting NOTHING resembling flavour and complexity


----------



## gary106334

Don Pepin Garcia Blue Preferido


----------



## Anthem

Cubao No.4:ss 1st one from a 5-pack that I purchased about 2 months ago.


----------



## jbonnefsc

About to light up a Padron 6000 Maduro...boy does this beauty smell good!!!


----------



## massphatness

Punch Margaritas -- after yesterday's herf, anything bigger just ain't happening


----------



## dccraft

Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 :tu


----------



## Phidelt076

Just finished off a Montecristo #2.

About to dig around and find out what's next.


----------



## teotides

hoyo de monterey excalibur. sucker split in the middle but has corrected itself. watching the bolts dominate the pats.


----------



## blurxp

smoking an El Triunfador lancero


----------



## CigarGuyinOTown

Camacho Triple Maduro :tu

I might need a nap now, but I love this cigar! :ss


----------



## newlifetaxidermy

RP Vintage 1990 Robusto!!:tu


----------



## Footbag

Boli PC:ss


----------



## orca99usa

Graycliff 1666.


----------



## Darrell

06 Monte 2, not that good today. Decent, but yesterdays was better. :2


----------



## awsmith4

601 Red robusto


----------



## gary106334

LFD Chisel Gorda. Great little cigar. :tu:ss:tu


----------



## CigarDoc

I'm having some Niquil. Damn I want this head cold to go away so my post in this thread would be valid. Maybe tomorrow I'll have that Kristoff I've been eyeing in the humi


----------



## groogs

Just finished a CFO Barbs Box Presed. It is amazing how much better this 50 cent smoke was compared to the $12 Old World Reserve.


----------



## newlifetaxidermy

Partagas No. 2. I really love Cameroon wrapped cigars!


----------



## Mr. Montecristo

Had a Montecristo #3 earlier tonight!


----------



## gary106334

Torano Exodus 1959.


----------



## MarkinCA

An ITC Corojo Tee Pee. Eh


----------



## PerpetualNoob

5 Vegas Gold torpedo. I got a few of these in a sampler, and they're mild enough to be a morning smoke for me.


----------



## Ratters

Having a Padilla Achilles Salomon for my birthday cigar. Woulda picked something more special but I have a cold and didn't want to waste it. :ss From what I can tell so far the cigar could use some more time on it but the overall flavors aren't bad.


----------



## stevefrench

I had a Monte 4 and a Party Short tonight.

:ss


----------



## St. Lou Stu

'01 Sig V thanks to Jeff.

:dr


----------



## smokin5

Got back from my mini-vacation today, 16 cigars in 4 days, 
with one "day of rest":

Thursday - Sancho Panza Glorioso
Gurkha Regent Nepalese Warrior Toro
La Gloria Cubana Corona
Perdomo Reserve Cameroon Robusto
Lots of Makers Mark

Friday - Nestor Reserve Conneticut Robusto
Aurora 100 Anos Churchill (Thanks LastClick!)
Diablo Picante Petite Corona
Padron 1926 #9 Maduro
Saint Luis Rey (Gerbil) Regios (Thanks SSutton!)
 Lots & Lots of Makers Mark

Saturday - No cigars & NO more Bourbon!! (until the next day)

Sunday - Peterson Gran Reserve Churchill
Perdomo Lot 826 Glorioso Maduro
Punch Gran Puro Sesenta (6.25x60 ring)
Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Churchill 2nds
Lots more Makers Mark
Today - Romeo y Julieta Vintage No.3 Rothchild
Partagas Leviathan (7x45 ring)
Gurkha Regent Toro
A little Mount Gay Eclipse

All in all, a damm good time!:ss


----------



## jthegreat

Taboo SFO. First one of these I've had. Tastes great, but having burn problems.


----------



## tx_tuff

Just nubbed an Illusione mk! Not my first Illusione but my first mk, and it won't be the last. I love that size!


----------



## mtb996

Gran Habano 3 Siglos. Decent smoke.:tu


----------



## awsmith4

San Cristobal (NC)


----------



## groogs

Just finished a Camacho Liberty 2007. Good smoke, Review coming soon.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

RP Edge Lite toro. Only 1" in it so far, haven't decided if I like it. It's not bad. We'll see if it gets better.


----------



## Pat1075

Bolivar CE 07, pretty tasty. Needs more time though.


----------



## Goldengator

Tat Black from New Havana Swag deal to celebrate Phillies being a game away from the World Series


----------



## taltos

Doon Pepin Black Perla with my tea.


----------



## pogo1541

Pardon Londres Maduro


----------



## blurxp

Sancho Panza Double Maduro Quixote


----------



## hotreds

Icon


----------



## gary106334

Pepin Cuban Classic. :tu


----------



## sonic_mike

taboo twist


----------



## csbrewfisher

CAO Cameroon. Good smoke for a CAO.


----------



## Made in Dade

Punch Punch


----------



## gary106334

Don Carlos No 4. You know I just don't think much of Fuente's cigars. I haven't tried the Opus but I have tried most of the others and just don't see what everyone raves about. :2


----------



## kgraybill

Oliva V Lancero. Much better after some rest.


----------



## RockEStone

Oliva O...no rest needed.


----------



## cmk325i

:ssRomeo Y julieta lancero


----------



## newlifetaxidermy

Partagas Black Crystal...I never get tired of this line of cigars.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

JR Alt Cohiba Siglo IV:tu


----------



## ksibew

Padron 1964 Anniversary.....:tu


----------



## hk3

One of them 100 year old Betsy Ross'. Interesting stick.


----------



## blurxp

hoyo de monterrey excalibur legend challenger :ss


----------



## pogo1541

Padron 1964 Anniversary Maduro:ss


----------



## Goldengator

Can't be the only one smoking today.  Lit up Tat Havana VI Hermoso before the Phillies-Dodgers game, then one of the culebras from Illusione during Furcal's bootfest and now enjoying a cg:4 in hopes of a Phillies win. 

If all goes well, I have a Tat Black robusto to light up when the Phillies clinch the series.


----------



## jledou

A Victor Sinclair 55 Maduro perfecto. A little bit of a tight draw but an alright smoke.


----------



## ssutton219

Diablo Picante



One of my go to smokes when I need to relax and know what I am getting out of a cigar!!




Shawn


----------



## gary106334

La Flor Dominicana Gran Maduro #6. Good cigar. Not as potent as the chiesel but still good. :tu


----------



## Chico57

Half way through a San Cristobal De La Habana Oficios that was gifted to me by ja34780.
Very nice!


----------



## tccigar

*Anejo Shark..............*


----------



## ssutton219

Finished up an Oliva V Lancero



Man I love these things!!





Shawn


----------



## ja3480

Chico57 said:


> Half way through a San Cristobal De La Habana Oficios that was gifted to me by ja34780.
> Very nice!


Happy Birthday good buddy ! Enjoy the :ss


----------



## HAZMAN

Just getting ready to light off a Ashton VSG Wizard. My mouth is watering just looking at it.


----------



## Ratters

Camacho Scorpion courtesy of the BABOTL. And yeah, it's THAT good. :ss:chk


----------



## nozero

An Illusione mk.
:tu


----------



## orca99usa

Rocky Patel Sun Grown.


----------



## sonic_mike

orca99usa said:


> Rocky Patel Sun Grown.


 :dr

I'm going to smoke a DPG blue label at the casino tonight.


----------



## ashmaster

Read about the Camacho Scorpion get my mouth watering but since I didn't have one, fired up a Camacho 10th Anni Corojo 11/18.


----------



## gary106334

Pepin blue Generosos. Excellent cigar. :tu


----------



## PerpetualNoob

5 Vegas Classic torpedo. This is my second one out of a sampler. This and the Gold torp are the two that got me wound up about torps.


----------



## jledou

Last night it was a Flor de Oliva maddy. Went really well with the vanilla porter.


----------



## gary106334

Don Pepin Garcia Blue Preferido.


----------



## Don Fernando

Taboo twist toro


----------



## nozero

A Nording Toro.
:tu


----------



## RobustoG

PD3 2001 EL :ss

Very nice smoke... Only 2 more left.


----------



## nozero

Currently working on a 5 Vegas Miami Robusto.
:tu


----------



## dsmaddox

nozero said:


> Currently working on a 5 Vegas Miami Robusto.
> :tu


LOL, I just finished a 5 Vegas Miami Torpedo.


----------



## Darrell

Cruzado. :tu


----------



## DonnieW

SLR Serie G Robusto


----------



## Mr. Montecristo

Smoked a Rocky Patel Connecticut last night. Yum!


----------



## Chico57

Just about half way through a Trinidad Colonial. This is a very good cigar!!!
Another one of the many over the last year gifted to me by ja3480.


----------



## gary106334

Just put down a Pepin Tabacos Baez. Not a bad cigar.


----------



## mash

Snuck in a Boli CJ today, and a BBF last night courtesy of Bear.
Gotta love Bolivar.


----------



## Les Paul

Cohiba Esplendito (my 1st ISOM Cohiba)

beyond wonderful.


----------



## jledou

5 Vegas Gold for starters ...


----------



## hotreds

Ashton Heritage Puro Sol. Muy bueno.


----------



## Scott W.

Padron 2000. It's nice.


----------



## gary106334

CI Legend by Pepin. Hey, I will smoke almost anything by Pepin. :tu


----------



## Goldengator

Tat Brown Taino after smoking an El Triunfador to see the Red Sox extend the series to a Game 7. As a Phillies fan, this is golden to watch the two teams go through their pitchers.


----------



## dccraft

Carlos Torano Virtuoso


----------



## Abom

Finished a Juan Clemente Robusto about 30 minutes ago !


----------



## Scott W.

Opus X, very nice indeed.


----------



## Habanolover

scottw said:


> Opus X, very nice indeed.


Which one Scott?

Never mind. I see the review.


----------



## Darrell

Finishing a CG:4 and some home made hot cocoa with rumple minze


----------



## Habanolover

Darrell said:


> Finishing a CG:4 and some home made hot cocoa with rumple minze


You and those CG4's


----------



## Darrell

madurolover said:


> You and those CG4's


Jealous? :r


----------



## Scott W.

Not knowing too much about the Opus, It was a Fuente Fuente Opux X in what appeared to be the Toro format. Pic is included. Again, no experience in this, got lucky on a sampler and have 1 more.


----------



## Habanolover

Darrell said:


> Jealous? :r


Nah, you know how I feel about the cg4 u


----------



## Darrell

madurolover said:


> Nah, you know how I feel about the cg4 u


Sad, I know.

PM me your addy, I'll send a Cruzado. :dr


----------



## Habanolover

Darrell said:


> Sad, I know.
> 
> PM me your addy, I'll send a Cruzado. :dr


Is that the new line just introduced?


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Camacho SLR maduro:tu


----------



## gary106334

Padilla Achilles. for a cheap cigar these are pretty good. :tu


----------



## RobustoG

HDM epicure especial for me tonight, just finished it.

What a great smoke, IMO :ss


----------



## raralith

Punch with some California Red along with a Newsweek.


----------



## Darrell

2005 God of Fire, Carlito. :tu


----------



## awsmith4

601 Red rabito


----------



## Blazedup

02 RYJ Cazadores :tu


----------



## Darrell

madurolover said:


> Is that the new line just introduced?


You know it, bro. :tu


----------



## awsmith4

Now its a SLR Regios


----------



## dccraft

Perdomo Lot 23


----------



## DonnieW

TNT Padron Anniversary Alternate. Not too shabby.


----------



## bwalker2us

This mornings special pick is a CAO Criollo Bomba 6 x 50. It's been in my coolador sense Aug 11th. I hope that is long enough sense this will be the first one of these I have tried.


----------



## DonCarlos

Cohiba robusto:ss


----------



## uncelnino

About to fire up a La Riqueza No 5


----------



## troutbreath

Gurkha Masters Select torpedo. Pretty good, but it has definitely gotten cold. Ugh.


----------



## gary106334

Don Pepin Blue Label toro. Great cigar. :tu


----------



## HAZMAN

Halfway through a Monte Media Noche Churchill.....wheeeew! No dinner, my head is spinning.


----------



## Anthem

J Fuego Gran Reserva Corojo #1 Corona:tu


----------



## Darrell

LFD Coronado, Double Corona. OK smoke.


----------



## hotreds

Your basic Macanoodle.


----------



## MarkinCA

Just finished a Famous Nicaraguan 3000 Toro received in a trade from Bazookajoe. Very nice indeed. Thank you David:tu:ss*
*


----------



## gnukfu

Oliva V Torp that was orphaned at Vin's herf and I was told to take it by the man....I didn't argue much....I love the V....:ss


----------



## 1977topps

Excalibur #2 maduro.


----------



## raralith

At my local B&M and smoking an Ahston Heritage (out of VSG's  )


----------



## mkimbler

Taboo HSG Churchill


----------



## MarkinCA

gnukfu said:


> Oliva V Torp that was orphaned at Vin's herf and I was told to take it by the man....I didn't argue much....I love the V....:ss


C'mon George, don't let Vin keep pushing you around like that


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Tat Brown:ss:tu


----------



## Goldengator

Watching the Phillies with 3rd cigar of the night: La Riqueza #3. Started the game with a Cabaiguan Maduro and followed it with a Tat Havana VI Hermoso. Good thing I had a big Italian supper.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Just finished a Victor Sinclair 5/5 Blue Maduro torpedo. Not bad, but I think it needs more time in the coolidor. I've only had them for a week. Flavor was good, but the burn was annoyingly bad.


----------



## gary106334

Don Pepin Garcia Exquisito. Excellent cigar. :tu


----------



## dccraft

Doing a little yard work....LaFloridita maduro


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Vieja Hacienda robusto


----------



## HAZMAN

Just got done pouring some concrete piers, now it's time for La Gloria Serie-R #5.:ss


----------



## mash

My first PL Robusto. Beautiful stick, lighter bodied than I expected.


----------



## Chico57

Just lit a DC Maximus Robusto #5.


----------



## gary106334

Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Belicoso. :tu


----------



## HAZMAN

Just finishing up a CAO L’Aniversaire Maduro Toro and it is great.


----------



## Snake Hips

Just got done with a Camacho Corojo. Argh, I need to stop liking so many cigars so much...it was preceded by a Saint Luis Rey Series G Maduro, which I also liked a lot. Woe is me...


----------



## smokin5

Thoroughly enjoyed a 3-year-old Perdomo Estate Seleccion tonight with several Makers Mark/rocks & friends after work. Good times.


----------



## Darrell

Cruzado Elitas. :tu:tu


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Rocky Patel 92 2nd torpedo. Had them about a week, this is the first one I've tried. I really, really like this cigar. Part of the wrapper cracked off around the head, but I think it was my fault. I need to keep a small jar of pectin in the fridge to repair these little mishaps, like someone suggested in another thread.


----------



## BlewSmoke.com

As luck would have it.... my Olivas rep just came in and said he was clearing out some of his old inventory. He happened to drop me off 2 boxes of Masterblend 2 's ... I'm sitting enjoying one right now as I type this.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Raining outside....
Nothing...


----------



## Footbag

Just got home from a week-long business trip. Lit up a BGM Mmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## parrotheadduff

Smoke my first ever Oliva Series G this afternoon. Definitely have to smoke more of them:ss


----------



## jthegreat

Currently nubbing a RP Vintage 1992 Mini Belicoso. Love these things.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

IT Classic teepee. Corojo wrapper.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

RP Edge Lite to start off the day.


----------



## doubled

Oliva V Maduro:tu Its a shame these are a limited production.


----------



## Darrell

Drew Estate Liga Privada #9, pretty damn boring IMO.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

'99 Partagas Lusitania:tu

Did I cut it in half?!?


----------



## ksibew

Just finished a Padron Serie 1926..:tu


----------



## gary106334

Excalibur Legend Challenger. Pretty damn good cigar.:ss


----------



## Cozy

I only have one that I was given from the first release. I was saving it for some special time, but if this isn't anything special, I guess I will burn it tomorrow during football. Right now I'm burning a Opus X double corona from jjirons69. After only smoking smaller Opus, I thought this one would kick my a$$, but this is actually one hell of a smoke, that isn't too powerful. :tu


----------



## CharlieD

If it ever stops raining, I'll be smoking a http://www.cigarsampler.com/html/montecristo_cabinet.html*Montecristo Cabinet Seleccion* robusto.


----------



## malbari

I'm not smoking yet. But I think I'll do either an IT Limited or a JM DOminican tonight.


----------



## huero71

Getting ready for a LFD Expecial... I love 'em! :ss


----------



## Snake Hips

Partagas Partagas No. 1

Horrible draw, but lovely taste. I hope the next is better, I can only pop my eyeballs out of my head sucking on a stogie so many times...


----------



## gary106334

Don Pepin Garcia Blue Generosos. :tu


----------



## PerpetualNoob

HdM Excalibur 1066 Dark Knight I. This thing totally ROCKS! Tons of smoke, smooth and tasty, perfect burn, draw and ash. I've had the other 1066's (two Galahads), but not the Dark Knights. Those are good, but this is better. I wish I had a box of them, actually. I paid a wad of cash for it at the B&M, but for $3.40 on CI, it's a damned good smoke.


----------



## Darrell

07 RASS, so far so good.


----------



## gary106334

LFD Reserva Especial. Great cigar. :tu


----------



## jledou

Last night it was a Victor Sinclair 55 corojo perfecto and this afternoon it was a Gurhka regent while finishing the race and football.


----------



## smokin5

Perdomo Lot 826 Slow-Aged Glorioso Maduro to start, 
followed later by a well-aged CI Legends by Camacho, 
followed by a Padron 2000 Maduro.


----------



## Anthem

Just finished one of my favorites, an AF Cuban Belicoso. The only unfortunate thing is that I had to take shelter in the garage. It was a beautiful day here today 15 degress celcius -sunny most of the day, but then it started raining, just as I was going outside....


----------



## huero71

Had a Tatuaje Reserva J21 this morning, great cigar. Getting ready for an ERH Habano Club in a few minutes...:tu


----------



## ScottishSmoker

A Camacho Coyolar...I think Robusto...started out great...finishing okay...I like it


----------



## doubled

Had a El Triunfador lancero and a Tatuaje VI Angeles, both are excellent cigars and highly recommend trying them.


----------



## ncstogie

I smoked an acid kuba kuba earlier


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

IT Super Fuerte Maduro on the way to the Panthers game.:tu

Camacho 1962 on the way back home.:tu


----------



## Goldengator

Tat Black to celebrate Eagles win then a Tat Havana VI Hermoso to start the Phillies game. Right now enjoying a La Riqueza #3 while the bullpen hold off the Rays.


----------



## Snake Hips

A Punch man-busto (5x54). Pretty good - I usually don't really care for the "original" lines of a lot of the Altadis companies.


----------



## gary106334

Don Pepin Garcia Exquisito.


----------



## Anthem

Taboo LR Connecticut Figurado:ss


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Perdomo Lot 23 toro. I got several in a sampler. These are not my favorite cigars, but they're pretty damned good. Very smoky, if you like that. I think I like the Habano Corojo just a little better. I wouldn't mind trying a 5-pk of these in maduro torp.


----------



## gary106334

601 Red Label. Pretty tasty cigar. :cb


----------



## jakekny

Tatuaje VI Angeles :cb


----------



## WillieDiesel

Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Toro Maduro.


----------



## 1977topps

Padron 3000 maduro. Awesome!


----------



## mkimbler

I'm also smoking a Padron 3000M!!! :tu


----------



## smokin5

Gran Habano #3 Robusto for lunch, 
followed by a Padilla Hybrid after work.
The Padilla pairs surprisingly well with Shiraz, by the way.


----------



## MarkinCA

A Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet Robusto w/a cup of joe:ss


----------



## craigchilds

Going to light up a Leoninos Belicoso by La Aurora on the way home from work in about 5 minutes...


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

El Caudillo (CI El Cheapo $h!t)
Not horrible, but not good either.


----------



## smokin5

Not sure, really.
It's blind cigar #12 in my upcoming cigar reviews 
for Smoke Magazine's Winter 2008 issue.
Pretty damm tasty, though. A Toro which reminds 
me of a San Luis Rey. Lots of espresso, molasses 
& peppery wood. Very nice with a Makers Mark/rocks.
Or several.


----------



## gary106334

DPG JJ series.


----------



## LiveDog

Jose L. Piedra Conservas. Got 50 of them last April, still got 30....:tu


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Just finished a Perdomo Habana Maduro toro. It's my second one out of a sampler, and I really like them. I've had one of the corojos out of the same sampler, and I like those, too, but I like these better. I just like maduros, and I'm not going to apologize for it, so there!


----------



## gary106334

LFD Reserva Especial. :tu


----------



## DonnieW

jlp petit caz


----------



## jledou

Last night was a Cigar.com corojo label. Not a bad cigar for the price.


----------



## WillieDiesel

Last night I smoked a 5 Vegas Gold. I thought it was BLAH! It had a very tight draw. For me it was to bland.


----------



## audio1der

1st Ashton VSG. Best NC I've had in a long, long time.
(still not good enough to buy a box tho)


----------



## MarkinCA

Finished an Oliva Series G Belicoso 5x52 with a cup of Trader Joes House Blend. Believe it or not, this was my first Series G and after reading a number of reviews, finally went out to my local B&M and purchased one. I really enjoyed the smooth and earthy taste of this stick:tu:ss


----------



## doubled

God of Fire 06 double robusto tubo:tu


----------



## 1977topps

Rocky Patel Vintage 92 Churchill


----------



## RobustoG

PSD4 for me tonight! :ss:tu


----------



## Anthem

Cusano Corojo 1997 Robusto:tu


----------



## canshrek

Tonight will be the first Taboo from the sampler pack. Now to decide which won to smoke


----------



## MarkinCA

A Camacho Corojo Monarca Natural. Yes:tu:ss


----------



## gary106334

601 Black Label robusto.


----------



## dccraft

:tuTorano Casa Torano Maduro


----------



## d_day

Right now? Nothing. I'm at work. 

Tonight? I haven't decided. Most likely will be an Arturo Fuente spanish lonsdale with a candela wrapper. What can I say? I like 'em green.


----------



## smokin5

It's Halloween, so I went for the closest to a chocolate bar - 
Carlos Torano Exodus 1959!:ss


----------



## Goldengator

Celebrating Halloween with Tatuaje's The Frank.


----------



## macster

A Gurkha Black Puro Churchill.

How can a cigar this black be so damn mild tasting?!?!

Kinda disappointing.


----------



## jledou

Last night it was an Oliva Special G maduro followed by a local BM house blend.


----------



## Goldengator

Kicking off the Gators game with a Dantes from Cruzado. Yummy!


----------



## mash

A La Punta with my morning coffee, sitting on the deck. What a luxury.


----------



## Andyman

Sitting out smoking a Bolivar PC from 03 or 05 - I got them mixed up so I can't remember. It was sitting in my travel Humidor and was a little to humid.


----------



## gary106334

Trying another La Riqueza.


----------



## Scott W.

Did up a Davidoff #2 Tubo this afternoon.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Esteban Carerra before the race at Rockingham.


RP R4 during the race at Rockingham.:tu


----------



## Mr. Montecristo

Smoked a "Griffins" last night at a Halloween party.


----------



## ncstogie

Punch Champion


----------



## Darrell

Tatuaje Monster Series - The Frank


----------



## Ratters

Darrell said:


> Tatuaje Monster Series - The Frank


How was it?

You missed some good smokes with Eric and Bob and I today. I had a Camacho 10th, LG chisel (Thanks Bob :tu ), Illusion MK, Padilla 1932, and a 601 Blue.

They smoked nothing but commie crap. :BS

:chk


----------



## Darrell

Ratters said:


> How was it?
> 
> You missed some good smokes with Eric and Bob and I today. I had a Camacho 10th, LG chisel (Thanks Bob :tu ), Illusion MK, Padilla 1932, and a 601 Blue.
> 
> They smoked nothing but commie crap. :BS
> 
> :chk


I missed them? Nobody invited me.


----------



## jledou

Cuesta Ray Centrino Fino
Fuente chauete ?
Rocky 1990

A very good night.


----------



## Ratters

Darrell said:


> I missed them? Nobody invited me.


You're still gimpy.

Last minute thing Eric and I decided upon last night to smoke at his place.

So, how was the smoke?


----------



## Habanolover

That Cuesta rey is an excellent mild cigar. One of my favorite milder Fuente offerings.

Excellent construction also. Of course most Fuente products are constructed well.


----------



## HAZMAN

Just hit some serious chocolate halfway through this Monte Media Noche torpedo. It is complimenting the Grand Marnier I am sipping on.


----------



## zitro_joe

Taboo SFO - 1st time. Really liked this stick, on my list of future orders:tu


----------



## gary106334

Don Pepin Blue.


----------



## orca99usa

LFD Ligero.


----------



## doubled

Cubao lancero:tu


----------



## RobustoG

Monte Edmundo :ss


----------



## bwalker2us

Right now I'm smoking a "Sun Grown by Rocket Patel (Toro)". This is a fantastic cigar, been in my coolador sense very early Aug. Got a love it...!!!


----------



## gary106334

5 Vegas Miami.


----------



## Shaz

RobustoG said:


> Monte Edmundo :ss


 One of my faves. How's it tasting?


----------



## linty

a tat brown.


----------



## Ratters

Padilla Obsidan. No touchups. :tu :ss


----------



## PerpetualNoob

My first Torano, a 1916 Cameroon robusto. I like it. Got it at the B&M yesterday, so I overpaid for it. Haven't decided it it's good enough to order a box. This ambient RH has been killing my wrappers for the last week or so.


----------



## perogee

I am trying my first Flor de Oliva Gold. Good times are happening


----------



## BigCat

I had a CAO Brazilia Gol with a few pints of guiness last night at the local Irish pub to celebrate my wife's passing the bar exam. I was in already in a great mood, but the smoke was awesome. I'm getting low on my stash and I'll be ordering more pronto.


----------



## 1977topps

Montecristo Buena Fortuna I got in the JR trick or treat package.


----------



## mkimbler

Partagas Black Label Bravo


----------



## gary106334

DPG Blue.


----------



## Goldengator

Mercy killing of a couple La Riqueza #3 as I near the end of the box. Fell in love with these smokes a couple months ago, but now my heart has follow the Cruzados, the Frank, and the Oliva V maddies.


----------



## Footbag

Party Short


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Just lit a RP '92 2nd torpedo. This is the third one of the bundle. They are good, solid smokes, just not very exciting. They're good enough to reorder once they're all gone. Same with the Fusion 2nds. Solid.


----------



## doubled

PSD4:tu for me it doesn't get any better.


----------



## linty

just finished a macanudo robust... at first it was really really... kinda like sucking on a straw, not too much taste, but then about half way through it got really bitter so I purged it and it got better, but after that I had to purge it like every 4 puffs, sorta annoying.


----------



## Taxman90

icehog3 said:


> New thread, whatcha smokin'?


 J Fuego 777... not bad diffrent but not bad at all


----------



## Nurse_Maduro

It's actually 52 degrees F and the snow has melted from my porch so I took advantage of it and smoked a Montecristo Platinum Robusto with two fingers of Tullamore Dew. Very tasty! :tu


----------



## 1977topps

La Gloria Cubana Soberano


----------



## joorbeck

rocky patel vintage 1990


----------



## 1977topps

Romeo y Julieta Reserve Maduro #4. Not bad for a little cigar.


----------



## jledou

Last night is was my first Tat. Very nice gar.


----------



## pmwz

bolivar corona junior


----------



## abgoosht

Padron 2000, can't ever go wrong with those:ss


----------



## 1977topps

H. Upmann Signature Monarca.


----------



## gary106334

REO by Rocky Patel.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Punch (DR) Pita. Not bad, but really not my thing. I have a few more from a combo-pack, and they're plenty good enough to smoke, but I probably won't buy any more of them.


----------



## zitro_joe

Just punched a hole in a 5Vega Miami Knuckle...my first time. So nervous right now.


----------



## gary106334

Don Pepin Garcia Vegas Cubanas Generoso. Decent cigar.


----------



## Ratters

Had a Camacho Corojo Nacionales tonite to celebrate the box I got off cbid for $61. :ss


----------



## Shervin

Ratters said:


> Had a Camacho Corojo Nacionales tonite to celebrate the box I got off cbid for $61. :ss


Nice Score!


----------



## MarkinCA

Just finished an 06 Punch Gran Puro Rancho:ss


----------



## MarkinCA

Ratters said:


> Had a Camacho Corojo Nacionales tonite to celebrate the box I got off cbid for $61. :ss


Show off Nice smoke Ratters?


----------



## Shervin

Rocky's Fusion...I think they should have left them separate, some things just don't belong together... a nasty blend indeed


----------



## Nurse_Maduro

MarkinCA said:


> Show off Nice smoke Ratters?


Your avatar frightens me. 

Oh, and I just spent a couple of hours on the porch with my Kindle and a Don Diego Churchill. The Kindle, of course, gets an 11 out of 10, while the stick gets a solid 8.

I'm really partial to heavy bodied cigars, but I'm digging the Diegos quite a bit.


----------



## gary106334

Don Pepin Garcia Blue Exquisitos. Excellent cigar. :tu


----------



## Chico57

A CAO CX2 Toro.


----------



## linty

a. fuente gran reserva.


----------



## AD720

Trying out a JFR. So far so good!


----------



## Anthem

Going to fire up a Taboo SFBC Toro :ss


----------



## smokin5

Pulled out a 2 year old Perdomo Reserve Cameroon tonight 
for Boys Night Out. WOW!! This smoke just gets better &
smoother the longer it sits. Nothin' but smooth creamy coffee & caramel at this point. Pairs perfectly with a Mount Gay rum on the rocks.
Really sorry they discontinued these bad boys, but glad I had the foresight to grab 3 boxes before they did!:ss


----------



## d_day

Arganese CL3 torpedo. Oh my, what a fantastic smoke. I'm told by several people in the know that it's nealy identical to a pre-1996 Monte Cristo #2.


----------



## Shervin

shilala said:


> I had a Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte just a little while ago.
> The big question is "What am I smoking next?"


Thats a great Cigar at an even better price point!:tu


----------



## dccraft

RP Connecticut


----------



## csbrewfisher

Punch London Club. Mmmmm.


----------



## Chico57

Just lit a VSG Spellbound. This should take a good hour and a half to smoke.


----------



## gary106334

La Riqueza No. 3. Good, not great, cigar.:tu


----------



## Anthem

Taboo SFO:tu:ss


----------



## Goldengator

Cruzado Avalito-tasty little gem


----------



## smokin5

Picked out a bee-yoo-tee-ful 3-year-old Perdomo Estate Seleccion tonight. Smoothness personified, bay-bee!!!:tu


----------



## joorbeck

Oliveros padrino bugsy. nice. a little milder than i like.:ss


----------



## gary106334

5 Vegas Miami .


----------



## LkyLindy

Anejo #49--Now thats a smoke!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Montecristo

Just finished an Oliva Serie G. :ss


----------



## Piledriver

Been smoking the pipe lately more but was passing by the cigar shop and just got the urge to get a few smokes. So as I write this, smoking a creamy Cuaba Traditionales. Need to get myself a box of these little gems.:ss


----------



## eod_gator

This afternoon my order arrived... I got the Oliva V sampler and tried the Belicoso. It was a pretty good cigar! In combination with the energy drink I had just finished, I had quite a nicotine rush going! Too bad I couldn't have enjoyed it with my favorite Port!!


----------



## krisko

I am smoking a Robainas Clasicos after a little yard work. They've been hit or miss but this particular smoke is perfect.


----------



## doubled

RASS with a green tea :tu


----------



## PerpetualNoob

I was actually looking for something mild (I thought?), but I saw a CAO Brazilia in the humidor and it looked like it needed to be smoked.


----------



## BlewSmoke.com

Just for kicks this afternoon....A Thompson Cigar Co...Fernando and Isabella. LOL


----------



## Chico57

Just finished a Padilia 1932.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Vieja Hacienda robusto


----------



## chippewastud79

Had a San Cristobal, Raphael Gonzales PL, VanDyck Clear Havana and a Tat Black at the Cincinnati Herf today :tu


----------



## doubled

Bolivar Bonitas from '99 and a espresso.:tu


----------



## Chico57

Just lit a CAO Gold Churchill.:ss


----------



## doubled

PAM '26 with some Jamaican blue mountain a friend brought back with him.:tu


----------



## PerpetualNoob

My go-to "coffee smoke", 5 Vegas Gold torpedo. Smooth, mild, and very dependable. I always know what I'm going to get, I don't have to fight it or think about it. Light it and go.


----------



## abgoosht

About to go to a bbq and have myself a RP sun grown for the first time:cb


----------



## gary106334

La Flor Dominicana Chiselito. Great little cigar.


----------



## 1977topps

Partagas Spanish Rosado Familia


----------



## Goldengator

Tat Black Robusto~Today mark 5 year anniversary of my mother's passing and this label lends itself to symbolism. Peace.


----------



## mash

Mag 50. My second, these are magnificent. 
Thanks Bear.


----------



## linty

my last taboo twist


----------



## Abom

linty said:


> my last taboo twist


 Isn't that ironic, I just smoked the first Taboo Twist ever in my life :tu Since I haven't smoked a cigar (which is all I smoke) in 3 weeks since I've been battling a nasty cold, the Twist kicked my @$$ a bit, but definitely is on my top rated cigars list. Might even top out as my favorite cigar, I'll have to have another one as I get back into smoking sticks more regularly now that I'm feeling better.

I think it's time to buy a box


----------



## linty

actually my first one was... maybe 3 weeks ago lol and it was my very first cigar, and yes, it kicked me around too, and i didn't like it at that time, I decided to try some others and come back to it, and it was ok this time! i'd love to get my hands on another one of those a.fuente gran reservas though that i got from munt though... that was the first cigar that i had that made me go "huh... i like this one!"



Abom said:


> Isn't that ironic, I just smoked the first Taboo Twist ever in my life :tu Since I haven't smoked a cigar (which is all I smoke) in 3 weeks since I've been battling a nasty cold, the Twist kicked my @$$ a bit, but definitely is on my top rated cigars list. Might even top out as my favorite cigar, I'll have to have another one as I get back into smoking sticks more regularly now that I'm feeling better.
> 
> I think it's time to buy a box


----------



## d_day

Arganese CL3. Smoked 2 so far. It's made my top ten.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

I'm smoking a Perdomo Artesenal robusto. It's some Thompson exclusive blend, apparently. Good draw and burn, solid, stark white ash. It's a well-made cigar, but it's just not my thing. Can't really put my finger on it. Got it in a combo pack. This is my second one, and I didn't really care for the other one, either.


----------



## Abom

linty said:


> actually my first one was... maybe 3 weeks ago lol and it was my very first cigar, and yes, it kicked me around too, and i didn't like it at that time, I decided to try some others and come back to it, and it was ok this time! i'd love to get my hands on another one of those a.fuente gran reservas though that i got from munt though... that was the first cigar that i had that made me go "huh... i like this one!"


Glad to see you're the slippery slope :tu


----------



## Shervin

Watched the sun rise with a VSG Tres Mystique, don't know what it is about this vitola but it sure is tasty!


----------



## MarkinCA

Just finished a Taboo Dominican Maduro Corona:ss


----------



## gary106334

DPO Vegas Cubanas.:tu


----------



## MarkinCA

Finished a Taboo SFO Corona 5.5x42. A tasty little med, med-full body morning smoke with very good flavor. If you haven't tried one of these yet, do so


----------



## d_day

Had an Arganese barber pole last night. Quite a tasty smoke.


----------



## gary106334

Don Pepin Garcia Blue Exquisito.


----------



## csbrewfisher

Right now I'm smoking a couple of boxes of Kleenex due to an ass-kicking cold. The cigars will have to wait for my health, and the ability to fully enjoy them.


----------



## Chico57

A Padron 6000 Maduro. It is an ok cigar. Not one of my favorites.


----------



## 1977topps

Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve Belicoso. Just got the 4 cigar sampler of these today. Beautiful wrapper, great sizes. :tu


----------



## abgoosht

Ashton SVG:ss


----------



## Rubix^3

just smoked my first Rocky Patel 1990 Robusto. Rich and tasty.


----------



## gary106334

5 Vegas Cask-Strength.


----------



## Goldengator

Opus X Fuente Fuente~not bad fresh out of the tin. Need to let the other two take a long nap.


----------



## jkorp

'99 Boli CE. Greeeaat:tu


----------



## DonnieW

VR Famosos, a couple hours ago.


----------



## WillieDiesel

Flor de Oliva Churchill with Minute Maid fruit punch. It was so dang on tasty.


----------



## gary106334

Tio Pepe Torp.


----------



## MarkinCA

Just finished off a 5 Vegas Classic Robusto:tu:ss


----------



## 1977topps

Excalibur #1 Maduro.


----------



## Smokin Ace

Perdomo Habano Corojo Robusto


----------



## Chico57

Half way through one of my favorite cigars, an ESG 21.


----------



## abgoosht

Ashton Maduro No.40


----------



## linty

just had a macanudo, it was my best cigar experience. I was patient and there was zero bitterness. *is happy*


----------



## SmokeFiend

I just finised smoking a CAO MX2 Dagger, damn fine little smoke...


----------



## gary106334

Tatuaje Havana VI Almirantes.


----------



## d_day

Macanudo jade Rothschild.

Meh. Even for a candela smoker like me, this is way too mild. Candelas are mild to begin with, but this is like smoking air.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Chest congestion. Poo!


----------



## MarkinCA

PerpetualNoob said:


> Chest congestion. Poo!


Uggh! Get better PN:tu

Finished an Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Toro Maduro. Good smoke, just not too Fuerte. More medium in body


----------



## Rubix^3

Perdomo Reserve Cameroon R
Bought a cheap bundle of them from Famous this summer. They have softened up in flavor (originally had bad, sort of 'tinny' aftertaste), but I'm still not sold on them yet. Still, for under 2$ a stick on sale, very nice indeed.


----------



## krisko

I'm smoking a Nub Habano Torpedo. It ain't all that...trouble keeping it lit. In it's defense, it's only about one week out of the box.


----------



## gary106334

Joya de Nicaragua Celebracion Consul. Doesn't have the peppery spice of the Antaño but a nice cigar.


----------



## 1977topps

Bolivar Cofradia Delmonico. Got a box of Padron 4000s coming, can't wait!


----------



## Anthem

HSG Toro :tu:ss


----------



## gary106334

Pepin Tabacos Baez Favorita.


----------



## jledou

Last night it was a JFC.
Tonight is was a Puros Indios.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Esteban Carerra maduro.


----------



## JBI

A big Casa Fernandez Solomon (these are new high-end from tropical) - supremely tasty, rich, spicy and cedary. Excellent! 

Pre-lite it had almost a slight coconut nuance, very unique.


----------



## gary106334

Tio Pepe Trop.


----------



## orca99usa

La Flor Dominicana Ligero chisel. Good smoke, but the draw kept tightening up. I had to clip it three more times after the initial light. I love the blend but think I will pass on the chisels in the future.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

MarkinCA said:


> Uggh! Get better PN:tu
> 
> Finished an Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Toro Maduro. Good smoke, just not too Fuerte. More medium in body


I'm mucho better, thanks. 72 hours did wonders.

I'm doing my "standard" morning coffee smoke, 5 Vegas Gold Torpedo. Last night was "Cameroon by Rocky Patel" from a combo deal. Meh. Not bad, I just don't get anything special from them. I'll smoke them, but I won't buy them again.


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of my first Tat Verocu #2 Zona del Este that I got in a Tatuaje holiday sampler about this time last year. Delicious!!!!!


----------



## gary106334

Don Pepin Garcia Blue Exquisito. :tu


----------



## RockonbigB

Padron 80th maduro. Very, very good. I know the price puts people off. But I guess if you enjoy it it is worth it to you.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

I just realized it's Saturday and I haven't smoked anything all day


----------



## newlifetaxidermy

Hoyo de Monterrey Double Corona.


----------



## gary106334

Tio Pepe.


----------



## Scott W.

Friday night, Ashton VSG. yesterday, Padron 3000 maduro. Today nothing so far.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Had an RP Signature toro a couple of hours ago. Nice appearance and construction, good burn, decent flavor, but I definitely didn't hear violins and choirs of angels or anything.


----------



## kayaker

Oliva V Double Robusto.


----------



## kayaker

Edit. It is actually the Belicoso, but in the sampler they call it a double robusto. I knew that didn't sound right because it has the tapered tip like a torpedo.


----------



## MarkinCA

Just finished a FP Habano 98 Robusto 5x50. This is a house brand made for FullersPullers.com in Miami's 'Little Havana'. Mild to Medium at the start turning medium body at the half-way mark to end. A very nice morning smoke with a cup of joe


----------



## 1977topps

Punch Chateau L maduro. Nice big fatty.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Vieja Hacienda robusto


----------



## cubanoslibres

RP Legend :dr


----------



## MarkinCA

Finished a JML 1902 Petit Torpedo 5x54, great draw and pushed medium body. Nice cigar


----------



## mash

Cuaba Divino. These are aptly named.


----------



## farley

Just fired up a Taboo Twist. First one I have tried. Enjoying it so far.


----------



## mkimbler

RP Edge


----------



## doubled

La Riqueza #5


----------



## joorbeck

smoked a don pepin garcia cuban classic toro, and a gurkha master select toro tonight. both were deeelish.:dr


----------



## PerpetualNoob

5 Vegas Anomaly. Just got them in the mail yesterday, and couldn't wait to try one. I think it needs a bit of a nap, though, so I'll wait a while to try another one.


----------



## 1977topps

La Gloria Cubana Soberano.


----------



## d_day

Last night I had a Hoyo De Monterrey Governor with a candela wrapper. It was my first Hoyo candela. I reviewed it here.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

JR Cuban Alt. Bolivar corona :tu


----------



## canucks6024

Monte edmundo


----------



## WillieDiesel

Last night I had a 5 Vegas Classic Corona, very tasty.


----------



## mkimbler

Gurkha Regent Churchill


----------



## gary106334

Don Pepin Garcia Vegas Cubanas Generosos.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

El Caudillo


----------



## emelbee

Last night, I had an Ashton VSG Corona Gorda. It was so good, I'm having another one tonight.


----------



## TheTraveler

My Dad dropped by for supper and brought a couple of stogies along. He gave me a Punch Royal Coronation natural and a Macanudo. Smoked the Punch and kept the Macanudo for later. :ss


----------



## 1977topps

Padron 3000 maduro.


----------



## emelbee

Holt's Connoisseur Selection Prince :tu
I think this is a pretty good $3+ smoke.


----------



## smokin5

Perdomo2 (squared) Mistake Torpedo in Maduro tonight.
Very nice with a few rums on the rocks.


----------



## hornitosmonster

Sitting outside Playing poker stars and enjoying a CAO LX2 with a Mooesehead Beer. The Temp is a cool 66 degrees...:ss


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Perdomo Slow Aged toro. Bought two bundles on c-bid, without ever having smoked one, but they were recommended by someone whose opinion I value, and I've never had a bad Perdomo, so I felt pretty confident. Getting bundles of 20 for $22, I made a good choice. After I have a few more, I may decide to buy a couple more just to stash away. Pretty darned good.


----------



## MarkinCA

An ITC Limited Reserve Toro 6x52. A nice easy going morning smoke. Smooth and mild. Kinda nice to revisit a mild cigar from time to time


----------



## craigblitz

About to fire up a Partagas Black. I hope it will be good... Freezing outside, but seems like a good time to grill and enjoy a smoke to me.


----------



## Shervin

craigblitz said:


> About to fire up a Partagas Black. I hope it will be good... Freezing outside, but seems like a good time to grill and enjoy a smoke to me.


Every Partagas Black that I have smoked thus far has had a draw problem...good luck!

Boutto fire upa Padron 26 yumyum


----------



## gary106334

Tatuaja Havana VI Almirante. :tu


----------



## craigblitz

Finished the Partagas Black..

I give it a 6.5

Ok Cigar. Was able to taste some of the flavors that the more experienced talked about.. The draw was average/poor, but for some reason it burned out about 2/3 away threw. Would smoke again but not a first choice. 

Shervin was right.. had draw issues with this as well.


----------



## AZrider

Famous Dominican 4000 Corona - right off the truck. :ss


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Felipe Gregorio Icon - Groucho
Not bad.:tu


----------



## Anthem

Taboo Dominican Maduro (Robusto):ss


----------



## jledou

Went to the Partagas tasting event tonight so had a little of all of the fumas, got a nice Partagas Black Tubo and then had a quick Cigar.com Brazilian label.


----------



## Goldengator

SLR Regios~excellent after dinner smoke


----------



## doubled

Tatuaje Havana Cazadores :tu


----------



## itsme_timd

Joya de Nicargua Antano - review coming soon! :ss


----------



## 1977topps

Just got my box of Padron 4000s and am smoking one right now. :ss


----------



## emelbee

Just started a Hirsh y Garcia Panatela. :tu


----------



## Ratters

itsme_timd said:


> Joya de Nicargua Antano - review coming soon! :ss


One of my regular rotation cigars. :tu

Right now having an Oliva G maduro. Damn good cigar.


----------



## gary106334

Tio Pepe. These get pretty decent with a little age on them. :tu


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Felipe Gregorio Icon:tu

Fonseca Vintage robusto


----------



## goalie204

Partagas Petit Coronas Especiales
​


----------



## PerpetualNoob

LGC Wavell Maduro. I do like these things a lot. Bought them a few weeks ago. First one off the truck was almost impossible to smoke, but after some time in the cooler, this is exactly how I thought they should be. Yumm! Looking forward to smoking the rest of the box.


----------



## bobarian

04 Hoyo Des Dieux. Really loving the Hoyo line right now.:tu


----------



## d_day

Just finished an Arganese ML3 robusto. Not bad, but not really my style.


----------



## duhman

PerpetualNoob said:


> LGC Wavell Maduro. I do like these things a lot. Bought them a few weeks ago. First one off the truck was almost impossible to smoke, but after some time in the cooler, this is exactly how I thought they should be. Yumm! Looking forward to smoking the rest of the box.


My all-time favorite. I think I will dig one out for a smoke today!


----------



## sonic_mike

Camacho corojo (its good but not $17 B&M price good)


----------



## WillieDiesel

A couple of hours ago I smoked a 5 Vegas Series 'A' Artisan. Very tasty stick.


----------



## Goldengator

Watching college football with Tatuaje's The Frank-great combination


----------



## 1977topps

Macanudo 1968 robusto I got in a sampler. Not bad at all!


----------



## PaleRider

Punch EMS Maduro, quite nice, followed by a Macanudo Baron Rothchild:ss


----------



## sonic_mike

Pepin JJ (its ok but it had a burn issue from start to Finnish)


----------



## gary106334

Another Tio Pepe.:tu


----------



## uvacom

Just about to light up an RP Signature.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

RP Fusion MM robusto. I got this in a sampler. This is a very well-made cigar, with great construction, draw, burn, and ash. It has lots of flavor, but there's just something about it I don't care for, I can't put my finger on it. It's not horrible, but there are a lot of other cigars I like better, so I don't see me buying any more of these in the future. I like my RP Fusion 2nds torpedoes, better, for example.


----------



## bsief

Don Carlos


----------



## Chico57

Half way through a San Cristobal Supremo. It has been resting in my humi for about a year. It is much smoother than the first one that I smoked, too peppery tasting for me. This one still has a little of the Don Pepin signature pepper (or spice) taste but it seems to be more balanced rather being the primary taste.:tu


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

I tend not to do the computer thing while I am home as much as I used to so the "right now" part doesn't happen for me.

Thursday Night (11-20-08): an RyJ Exhibicion #4. I held this cigar up to the CC poster wit hall the vitolas to find out what this stick was. This stick was acquired thru a bomb but I cannot remember who I got it from. It started off bad and got much better. I don't think I would go looking for them but it wasn't aweful.

Friday Night (11-21-08): a Punch that was gifted to me. Not sure what Punch it was but it was tasty

Saturday Night (11-22-08): An AVO [beige band] not sure what it is. B&M purchase...I think. 
After that a 2004 OpusX xXx "Power Ranger". very nice

I would say that Saturday night was NC night and i trenewed my faith in NC's. Be it that I have crossed over to the dark side I have always told myself I will not become one of those guys who only smokes CC's.

Now what to smoke tonight


----------



## emelbee

Ashton VSG Corona Gorda - one of my faves. :tu


----------



## PerpetualNoob

*Amnesia Special?*

Sometimes, I'll be foraging for a smoke and I'll see something that makes me say, "Ooh, hey, I forgot about that one!". Today I was looking in a box that I put a Victor Sinclair torpedo sampler, and there were four cigars in there that I have absolutely no memory of, whatsoever. There was one sampler I bought that has since been discontinued, so I can't look it up to see if this was one of the things in it, but I've pretty much narrowed it down to that, since I think I remember everything else that I've bought.

Anyway, this is a "La Estrella Cubana" torpedo. I have been unable to find much information about them or reviews of them. I don't know who makes them or what's in them. The band is pretty nice, but the cigar just doesn't live up to it. It appears to be a "dark natural" wrapper. It was a super-tight draw, even after I clipped it twice, _and _jammed a poker about 2/3 the way down it. The burn and ash have been pretty good, never needed to be corrected or re-lit. About half-way through, the draw was much better. It's not a bad cigar, but it's nothing to write home about, either. It just starts off a little dull, and never develops into anything interesting. Yard gars, at best, but it's another six months until I'll be needing any of those. At the end, there was a distinct nic tingle on my lips, and I could actually feel my pulse starting to race a little, so laid it down with about 1 1/2" left.


----------



## 1977topps

Montecristo White Churchill. :tu


----------



## gary106334

Joya De Nicaragua churchill. :tu


----------



## Goldengator

QDC-not bad will follow up with a Cruzado Marelas to watch the Colts game


----------



## jledou

Worked through a Puros Indios Sampler today at the miserable Chiefs game.
Cienfuegos, CI Legend Green and Aliados.


----------



## emelbee

emelbee said:


> Ashton VSG Corona Gorda - one of my faves. :tu


Now smoking a La Riqueza No3 - another fave. Watching the first play of the Colts game - a completed 15 yd pass!


----------



## orca99usa

Rocky Patel Edge maduro.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Perdomo Lot 23 toro. It's good, but I think I like the Slow-Aged better. it's a little smoother. The lot 23 wrapper is a little too delicate for my ambient 22% RH, and it's starting to come apart. It's bubbling and blistering around the burn line, which is OK, but there's a major split up near the head. It's not leaking air yet, and there's only about another 20-30 minutes of it left, so I think it's going to be OK, but it feels funny on the lips and tongue.


----------



## Smoke&Ash

Just smoked an RP edge missile on the way home and loved it! Those things are a great quick smoke for the drive home of about 30 mins. Nice when I don't have time to take an hour or more to sit down and enjoy a longer smoke with a Capt & coke.


----------



## Thetpi825

Just got done nubbing a Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro. Great smoke for the price.


----------



## WillieDiesel

Last night I had a Fire by Indian Tabac Double Corona Corojo. I didnt like it very much. First off it was spongy and I had burn issues. I tossed it after about 20 minutes.


----------



## kugie

Mad.
I hate Work
Tonight it will be a DPG not sure wich one yet.


----------



## acrispy1

Memoria De Cuba a good inexpensive cigar a bought from CI.


----------



## emelbee

I'm starting out tonight the same as last night, with an Ashton VSG Corona Gorda. Man, these are good!


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Puros Indios Reserva Maxima 03 earlier.:hn

Followed it up w/ a Cremosa Cubana.:hn


----------



## kayaker

Today I had my first PSD4. Tasty right from the get go. A very enjoyable smoke.:ss


----------



## Goldengator

HDM Epicure No. 2-my first and enjoying this stick although I am not a real fan of robustos


----------



## Chico57

Half way through a Padron 80th Anniversery.:ss


----------



## 1977topps

A lovely Padron 4000 maduro. :ss


----------



## jledou

A Gurkha Warlord this afternoon. The wrapper exploded on me but still wasn't bad.


----------



## goalie204

Nothing tonight probably. Over-ate at a chinese buffet in Markham, and can hardly mOve!


----------



## emelbee

Oliva Serie V Lancero :tu


----------



## Habanolover

HAd a '01 QDO Corona and a Pepin Blue Label Puff&Stuff with double ligero earlier today. After the DPG I don't think I want another cigar tonight.

Thanks Greg(NCRadioman):r


----------



## WillieDiesel

5 Vegas Classic Corona. I think I found my "go to" smoke.


----------



## 10kmistake

Just finished a Hoyo De Monterrey Dark Sumatra, really enjoyed it:ss


----------



## gary106334

5 Vegas Miami.


----------



## emelbee

Now smoking a Holt's Connoisseur Selection Prince - a very nice cheap Pepin blend. :tu


----------



## HAZMAN

Smoked an Oliva Serie V double toro. Man, this thing knocked me down! I didn't eat any dinner and I have been in a cigar coma on my couch for the last hour feeling like I was going to be sick. I was working this thing pretty hard because I wanted to get out of the cold. And now I am paying for it.


----------



## abgoosht

Ashton Aged Madruo No.15 Excellent:ss


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur 1066 Dark Knight I.

The name is actually longer than the cigar, but I don't care. I think I'm in love.


----------



## benjamin

dark confession to make...in the cigar black hole that is Israel, i, late last night, smoked a Phillies blunt out of desperation. yes, it was flavored, and i snubbed it out about halfway. but i think i will make up for it tonight by celebrating our great American Thanksgiving with a Nub Cameroon. hopefully i can get the taste out of my mouth...


----------



## 1977topps

Dominican Cohiba Churchill


----------



## Chico57

About a third of the way through a LG Small Batch II paired with some Sandeman's 20 Yr.
Tawny Port.


----------



## ucla695

I smoked a BPC and an HU46 last night. I struggled with the burn on the BPC, but the Mag46 was excellent!


----------



## PerpetualNoob

5 Vegas "A" Anomaly. I got these on C-bid on a whim, never had even smoked one before. This is my second one, so far. I'm glad I got 'em. Never yet had a bad Vegas.


----------



## gary106334

Tio Pepe. Damn good cheap cigar. :2


----------



## Goldengator

RASS-tough draw at first, but halfway in the flavors really took over and the draw is better


----------



## Shervin

Had me an Intermezzo Avo in the morning with a cup o joe and smoking a Padron 80th on the balcony as I wirte this...life is good, Happy Turkey Day to all!!!


----------



## 1977topps

After awakening from a turkey induced coma, I promptly fired up a Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Churchill.


----------



## gary106334

La Flor Dominicana Gran Maduro #6. :tu


----------



## mkimbler

PAM 64 Exclusivo :ss


----------



## Goldengator

After dinner HDM Churchill- Happy Thanksgiving everyone


----------



## mkimbler

I finished the PAM 64 and now a Cuesta Rey Centro Fino Belicoso #11


----------



## doubled

Litto gomez cubano:tu


----------



## DonnieW

Some crappy unbanded stick R-ice gave me. Actually I lied, it was good.


----------



## jledou

Today it was a Henry Clay while putting up Christmas lights.:tu


----------



## Shervin

Ashton VSG DeeLish!


----------



## emelbee

Hirsh y Garcia Panatela :tu


----------



## orca99usa

La Aroma de Cuba Churchill. I've had better, I've had worse.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Just smoked a Don Pepin Garcia Cubao No.3. Yea God.:tu


----------



## PerpetualNoob

For a while, the 5 Vegas Gold torp has been my go-to morning coffee smoke, but I just got some Perdomo Slow-Aged toro maduros and these will definitely go in the mix. I like a mild smoke in the morning, and these fit the bill perfectly. Besides, I'm starting to run low on the Golds, anyway. The wrapper is beautiful, too, but it doesn't like my sub-30 RH. It's very thin. Pectin rules!


----------



## craigblitz

Just had a Rocky Patel The Edge... Pretty decent. Well worth the couple of bucks it cost. Finished cutting down the x-mas tree with the boy and while cleaning the garage and the weather being nice and sunny high in the low 40's.. Perfect day for a smoke! Life is good my friends...life is good..

Ohh yeah, the the edge has a nice little kick to it as well.... Anyone else hear the buzzing sound...lol


----------



## Goldengator

Party Lusi~ enjoying this cigar while watchinging the Gators thump FSU


----------



## Chico57

Enjoying an Ashton Heritage Puro Sol Robusto.


----------



## Lexxxus

Ciglo 3 and a nice glass of J. Lohr Cabernet Sav.


----------



## cricky101

5 vegas A and a pint of Young's Double Chocolate Stout


----------



## emelbee

Just finished an Arnold's House Blend No II, just started a La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Chisel Gorda.


----------



## goalie204

Partagas shorts right now - never tried this cigar, very enjoyable for such a small little guy. Medium 7.4/10


----------



## Snake Hips

Davidoff Aniversario No. 3

Different...


----------



## tattoofreak

Don Pepin :ss


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Just sparked up a Excalibur Galahad. It's not a Dark Knight, but it's still very nice. To my pleasant surprise, I actually have a half-dozen or so of these.


----------



## ronhoffman2

Gurkha Legend Churchill


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Punch (DR) Pita with my Costco Sumatra coffee.


----------



## Goldengator

Finished a Boli Beli Finos with coffee, not bad  now smoking Xikar's Defiance Guardian with Wild Turkey American Honey and Coke YUMMY!!


----------



## goalie204

Monte Cristo #4


----------



## ronhoffman2

Now I'm on to a Torano Exodus 1959 double corona


----------



## 1977topps

Dunhill Peravia:ss


----------



## emelbee

La Riqueza No 3


----------



## Shabalula

Just finished an RP Sun Grown toro. First one in a while, still as good as I remembered :ss


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

Last night I had a '00 Punch RS#12, a '98 Bolivar Bonita, and a Vegas Robaina gifted to me by Virtual smitty in July of '07 (Just got around to smoking it and it was my first).

Tasty smokes


----------



## yellowgoat

Hmm, I Haven't been in the cigar area in a while.

Right now am having my very first taste of the forbidden fruit.
All I have to say is....DAMN!!!


----------



## 1977topps

Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur #1, big, fat, and tasty! :tu


----------



## goalie204

Just smoked a POR LARRANAGA petit corona. I know a lot of people love this cigar, but for me...it was forgettable. Nothing special, just ok imo.


----------



## craigblitz

Romeo y Julieta Delux No. 2. In all fairness it is ballz cold outside even in the garage so I rushed (45 minutes) to smoke it. It was ok nothing to write home about. Good draw, even burn, flavor was a little harsh to my liking but not so harsh I didn't want to smoke it. 

I so can not wait for better weather when I can sit on my deck and look at the stars and enjoy the smoke to the fullest... Either that or find a ladt friend who doesn't complain about me smoking in my own house....lol Hmm might go for that option!


----------



## PhillyPhan

CAO MX2 Mini while I take the dog for a walk.


----------



## Vinnie

This afternoon I took a break (I work at home some times) I didn't go cheap today and pulled out an Olivia G, 5 1/2 x 50 in a muduro wrap. I toasted it and got a perfect start. I only dumped the ash 3 times, as it burnt like the very best I have had. The flavor was intense and I enjoyed every moment of it. I was much more relaxed writing my month end reports.
Vinnie


----------



## joorbeck

graycliff 1666 torpedo


----------



## 1977topps

Padron 3000....Hell Yea!!! :ss


----------



## jledou

Today I had my first Famous Nic 3000 while putting up Christmas lights on the house. I was pretty good and would be better if I was able to pay better attention to it.


----------



## emelbee

601 Connecticut Rabito


----------



## Tyrel

Gran Habano _3 Siglos_


----------



## Goldengator

Monte #2~ so so start, but finishing with a bang


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Sancho Panza Double Maduro
A Fuente Exquisito(?) Maduro


----------



## PerpetualNoob

RP Signature, I'd call it a 'torito', approx 5.5x52. They are very smooth.


----------



## Snake Hips

Saint Luis Rey Serie G Natural 60x6

Pretty unusual size for me (I rarely venture above 50rg), but a good cigar nonetheless. I prefer the maduro here.


----------



## d_day

Arturo Fuente 858 candela.


----------



## goalie204

just smoked a bolivar that was the same guage as most petit coronas, but was shorter - anyone know what it was? I don't but it was enjoyable, less strong than most bolivars i have tried


----------



## sonic_mike

601 blue


----------



## MarkinCA

A Padron 2000 maddy:ss


----------



## frenchy12

i'm about to light up a carlos torano 1916. has anyone else them? if so, what did you like about them?


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

RP Vintage 92


----------



## mkimbler

Gurkha Class Regent that's been sitting for a year.


----------



## Shervin

Oliva G Maduro Size: Special G


----------



## goalie204

Fonseca Cosacos - Edit: draw is too tight on this stick!


----------



## LkyLindy

Oliva V lancero-nice smoke


----------



## Munt

Smoked a Quintero Breva. Good cheap Cuban.


----------



## Vinnie

I just finished a RP Cuban Blend, 6X50 Torpedo!
Nice, very nice...
Vinnie


----------



## Goldengator

Opus X Perfecxion X~celebrate a good night of bowling and knowing the weekend is only a day away


----------



## Vancehu

This afternoon.

Sublime LE 2004


----------



## MarkinCA

Enjoyed a really nice Mayorga Robusto in EMS wrapper this morning


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of an Opus X Robusto gifted to me by ja3480.


----------



## PaleRider

601 Red Robusto....MMMMM!:ss


----------



## csbrewfisher

La Aurora 100 Años


----------



## bluesman455

Tat. lancero :tu


----------



## roughrider

Oliva V.


----------



## Goldengator

PSD4~ loving every draw of this gem


----------



## yayson

Juan Lopez Seleccion #2


----------



## ncstogie

roughrider said:


> Oliva V.


:tpd: belicosso


----------



## bluesman455

VIVA LITTO!!!!!


----------



## PerpetualNoob

My first 601, this is a Blue robusto what I just picked up at the B&M this afternoon. The opening was actually too spicy for my taste, but after about 1/2" it has settled down into something very, very good. If you are the other guy who hasn't already tried these, believe the hype. It's the real deal.


----------



## craigblitz

Diamond Crown Maximus - Wow that was a great smoke this may have been my favorite cigar to date... It is definite in the top 3. 

On a side not I am not smoking any more of my premium cigars until the weather get nicer. Tired of freezing my ass off and rushing through a great cigar outside in the garage.


----------



## JbGilmore

Davidoff Maduro R - These things have really been growing on me lately, I have a box that's been sitting for about 8 months and aging them for that short while really added a nice smoothness!


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Excalibur Galahad. Love 'em. Yumm.


----------



## ronhoffman2

Perdomo Lot 23 churchill


----------



## doubled

An 05 RASS with a green tea:tu


----------



## ronhoffman2

now i'm on to a Felipe Gregorio Icon Twain


----------



## dccraft

Olivia G series


----------



## MarkinCA

Just finished off a 601 Habano Red robusto with a cup of French Roast. My first (Red that is...)! A nice smoke with an even burn, aroma and flavor, smoke, and medium to full body. This was a nice gift from Hawk6815 (aka Will) along with a Black and Blue that was also sent. Thanks again Will and really enjoyed this stick:tu:ss


----------



## ronhoffman2

my MNF smoke is a Padilla Series '68 toro. Go Bucs!


----------



## Chico57

Almost finished with a Greycliff Gran Cru PG Robusto. Very nice!


----------



## intrudahridah

I haven't had time to smoke in about 3 weeks...Oh well, I'll get to eventually!


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Got some RP X-outs from the devil site, just came in today. I know, don't smoke 'em off the truck, but I couldn't wait. Good for the price, but I think it will get better with some nap time in the cooler. Great burn and draw, loads of smoke.


----------



## csbrewfisher

Last night I had a Camacho 1962 perfecto thanks to Buena Fortuna.


----------



## PMPDVL

Just finished a Romeo & Julieta Habana Reserve.....

I think I'm in love:ss


----------



## Guntizzle

PMPDVL said:


> Just finished a Romeo & Julieta Habana Reserve.....
> 
> I think I'm in love:ss


reallly eh? i have one sitting in the humi and ive enjoyed reserva real's for a while now, im expecting good things


----------



## jm0307

My pipe..., whilst waiting for my shipment of boxes Padron 2000 and Gran Habano No. 5, and a 10 cigar sampler.

Had my last cigar this morning, Gran Habano No. 5. 

Fortunately, tracking tells me that my shipment has left the US this morning, and, with a bit of luck, it should be with me by Thursday.:ss


----------



## 1977topps

Tatuaje Regio :ss


----------



## 1977topps

A fantastic Padron 1964 Imperial maduro, purchased from fellow BOTL and Club Stogie member Cryinlicks, thanks again!! :ss


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of a Padron Serie 1926 #2 Maduro.:tu


----------



## sgtbreeden

"The Brick" Churchill Have found an excellent flavor in this low cost cigar.


----------



## canucks6024

A 08 box of Ramon Allones Small Club Corona

Just one, not a box

Smoking young, but smoking great


----------



## jledou

Tonight it was the Xicar Defiance Renegade

The website for those that have not heard of them.

http://www.defiancecigars.com/index.php


----------



## transguy

how a bout a k.hansotia. very nice smoke i must say


----------



## kylej1

Tatuaje Black.


----------



## transguy

hansotia


----------



## craigblitz

Arturo Fuente Anejo - Great Draw, burn ash, construction all that good stuff.... but you know it was just not my cup of tea. Especially for the price and hype this cigar gets everywhere I was really disappointed. Don't get me wrong I would smoke it again and I will since I have 4 left, but the flavor was just not my liking. I am sure people will think I am nuts but just not my fav or even in my top 5. Letting the rest age till late spring early summer and see if that changes anything.


----------



## Cigary

Wish I was smoking an Opus but I want another year on it before I do. So far, it is 5 years old.


----------



## Lexxxus

2/3 thru a Cu Partagas Serie 4 (Robusto) couple glasses left in a bottle of Torres Celeste. Nice little Spanish red!

It's 20 below tonite in Winnipeg and the doors are shut! Won't mind the smell in the morning one bit!

Lx


----------



## JJG

601 red label corona. a great cigar but I think it may be my last. I used to love them but my personal tastes are just getting way mild these days.


----------



## jm0307

After two and a half days with my pipes, finally, a Padron 2000 natural.:ss:ss:ss


----------



## MarkinCA

Taboo LR Maduro Robusto. Draw could of been a bit more open than what is was, and it finally came alive during the last third. Then, I wished it had not ended, but...:ss


----------



## d_day

Lasy night it was a Cuesta Rey Centenario. Had the thing sitting in the humi for about 8 years. Quite tasty.


----------



## Chico57

Right now I am smoking an Ashton ESG 21.:tu


----------



## jledou

A Nub Cameroon, not bad, not great.


----------



## canucks6024

A churchill taboo SFO

great flavour but the wrapper is a pain to keep lit


----------



## tattoofreak

MY first one of the night 5 Vegas 'A' don't know what will be next Its still early over here in Hawaii.:chk


----------



## PaleRider

JFR Corojo Robusto....AGP Boys, AGP!:tu:ss


----------



## sgtbreeden

Just finished up my first Fuente Curly Head Deluxe and I damn near burned my lips off trying to get just one more puff. I must say it is one of the better medium bodied cigars I have had yet.:ss:tu


----------



## sjmack

Trinidad Habano Toro I picked up today at JR in DC. For 30$ I got 6 sticks and an ashtray, so it was pretty sweet. I am going to have n El Rey Del Mundo Cafe Au Lait that I also grabbed today. Box for 24$, and a nice quick smoke.


----------



## Vancehu

Had a wonderful evening hanging out with my good friend Timothy Morrison, one of the greatest trumpet player today.

We smoked a Padron 1926 40th anniversary maduro torpedo and a Anejo 50.

Great cigars for a wonderful Friday evening.


----------



## Lexxxus

Siglo III.... My Saturday night treat. Awesome as always!


----------



## Chico57

Just finishing a LG Small Batch II.


----------



## doubled

Oliva V maduro with a vodka and sprite.:tu


----------



## PaleRider

Gran Habano 3 Siglo's Double Robusto with 18 yo. Flor De Cana Rum, neat.

Quite nice!:ss


----------



## lowlife

Fuente Hemingway Short Story while watching the Cowboys and Giants (w/a Bud Light).


----------



## MarkinCA

Finished an OSG Corona on the front porch this morning while watching a lite rain come down here in Valencia:ss


----------



## doubled

Tat black with some yellow tail cab:tu


----------



## gary106334

Pepin Blue Label. :tu


----------



## megasolo

Series JJ Maduro Lancero


----------



## sgtbreeden

In the final 2 inches of my first Cohiba Robusto and I am not really very impressed. The ash is extremely flaky and grey. the beginning of the stick burned very unevenly (about a quarter inch from the the foot a hole burned in it on my third draw) I however will not base my judgement on one bad roll. The flavor was very nice for a mild-medium cigar.:ss


----------



## MarkinCA

Enjoyed a La Aroma de Cuba Corona this morning:ss


----------



## PaleRider

Just put the finishing touches on a Gran Habano #1 Robusto. Very nice!:tu


----------



## gary106334

LFD Limitado III. Excellent cigar.:tu


----------



## wolfmonk

Hemmingway Short Story


----------



## PerpetualNoob

HUMBUG!!! What am I smoking? Nothing, that's what. I'm on day six of a head cold, and cigar-free. My c-bid order came in yesterday, right on schedule, but all I could do was fondle them a little bit and stash them in the cooler for better days.

Over the last few months, cigars have become part of my nightly decompression ritual. After six days, as you might expect, I'm starting to get pretty damned compressed.


----------



## d_day

Had an Arturo Fuente between the lines tonight. It's just one more Fuente product I have to start buying more of.


----------



## Vancehu

Just smoked a Padron 1926 80th anniversary. NICE SMOKE!!!


----------



## abgoosht

Had a Peppin Blue Lable yesterday and RP Edge Maduro today:tu


----------



## jledou

Tonight it was the Taboo LR Maduro figurado. Really came into its own during the second half.


----------



## Ron21-007

El Rico Habano --one of my favorites:tu:ss


----------



## MarkinCA

Enjoyed a 601 Black La Punta 5.5x52 that I really hated to see end. This was a nice stick that was gifted by Will (Hawk6815). Thanks again Will and Merry Xmas to you:tu:ss


----------



## roughrider

Bolivar Cofradia


----------



## Neuromancer

About to go smoke an A/F Anejo...dunno which size...whatever lands in my fingers...


----------



## gary106334

DPG Vegas Cubanas.


----------



## Jack Straw

Had a Camacho Black Label last night, it was delicious.


----------



## Minkous

This is my first post on the forum. i decided to pick up a JR CUBAN ALTERNATIVE Montecristo NO.2. today. it's pretty dissappointing


----------



## gary106334

Joya de Nicaragua Antano churchill.


----------



## abgoosht

Padron Landres Natural, I think it's my new favorite Padron:ss


----------



## d_day

Tonight I had a Chateau Real churchill and a Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur. Both good smokes, though the Chateau was light even for me.


----------



## wolfmonk

Minkous said:


> This is my first post on the forum. i decided to pick up a JR CUBAN ALTERNATIVE Montecristo NO.2. today. it's pretty dissappointing


Hey Minkous! Welcome with your first post!

I got a shipment from CI yesterday and am trying one of the gars from that shipment - an Indian Tabak Ltd.Reserve Toro - I got the Joe special of the day a few days ago along with a brown bag special. So far it's tasty enough for the price of $1.99 a stick. Well worth it to me. SO far I like it. It was sort of fun getting the brown bag special - I do like surprises!


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Broke my 8 day cigar fast last night with a 5 Vegas 'A' Alpha. It was yummy.


----------



## WillieDiesel

Yesterday morning I smoked a Taboo twist petit corona with a cup of coffee. I didnt enjoy it very much as I had burn issues and it kept going out. I'm not sure if it had anything with the cold weather.


----------



## MarkinCA

Unlike International Falls, MN this morning and their -7 below zero rating, it's a bit cold out here in Valencia, CA this AM at 37 above, but I managed to cuddle-up with a Perdomo ESV 1991 Regente and a cup of coffee that kept the cold at bay. The Regente was wrapped in its Connecticut jacket and what a very nice smoke it was:tu:ss I'm gonna have to hunt one down next with a Maduro jacket to try out...


----------



## doubled

DPG black beli with a glass of Macallan 12yo :tu


----------



## Chico57

Half way through a DPG Vegas Cubanas Invictos.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

About an inch into an LGC Serie R #5. I love these things.


----------



## abgoosht

A Padron Landres Natural:ss


----------



## sparky-cl

Just finished a nice evening with CAO and an Acid One. Complimented by Beefeater Gin. No stars tonight so it was less than perfect, but VERY enjoyable none the less.
T.A.


----------



## zitro_joe

Between the lines


----------



## Shervin

Started the night with a Sol Cubano and aside from the looks of the darn thing it ain't nothing to rave about IMO, immediately after I tossed back a Zino Scepter Chubby....wow what a delightful change of pace that was nutty med to full (depending on your palate) a great cigar I would def buy again!:tu


----------



## craigblitz

Smoked a Don Thomas something... Sucked
Decided since that was so bad I am treating myself to an Anejo. Good cigar for sure but for my taste not worth the hype, but I am enjoying it.


----------



## Chico57

Almost finished with a Padron 1964 Exclusivo Maduro.


----------



## paul01036

Currently, I am watching the snow fall, the driveway is done and I'm enjoying a COHIBA extra vigoroso. What else can be better than this. (maybe watching my wife do the driveway).

That's never going to happen! a good smoke.


----------



## jledou

Yesterday a 5 Vegas Miami and today a Benchmade.


----------



## sonic_mike

illusione m7 and a camacho 10th anniversary so far


----------



## Ron21-007

Aristoff Black that I have had in the humi for 2 years.
These particular ones are discontinued, but a very good smoke:ss


----------



## gary106334

A Cubao.


----------



## Patrius

Smoked a Flor de Oliva Maduro this afternoon...delicious wrapper....flavorful smoke.....surprising it was only a couple of bucks...


----------



## itsme_timd

I'm smoking an AF Anejo 50, my first Anejo!!! :tu Complimented by Zacapa rum. :dr

Landed a big project this week, worked my butt off and decided tonight was time for a treat.


----------



## PaleRider

It's been a 5 stick day for me. Started out with a Gran Habano #3 Robusto this a.m. Followed that up with a JFR Maddie, then, on the way home from the Cigar shop. I had an Avalon Torp. Had to go to the office so that was a Gran Habano #5 Gran Robusto. And now, I'm finishing off the day with a Gran Habano Tres Siglos Robusto and a couple of fingers of Flor De Cana 18 yr. old rum, neat!

Life is good brothers, life is good!:ss


----------



## exploretheozarks

Cusano Double Connecticut Aged 18yrs ...
First one and so far, I like it.
Tomorrow I plan on trying a Cusano Paired Maduro.
Both were recommended by a local B&M.


----------



## Swampfox21

Smoked a Perdomo lot 23 tonight, nothings better than hangin with the fellas on the water.


----------



## TonyToro

A Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet Churchill that is sublime.


----------



## orca99usa

Montecristo #3. A nice smoke indeed.


----------



## d_day

Busy night...

An Opus X
Oliva V
Padilla


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Padron 2000 Maduro. My first-ever Padron. Nice wrapper, great burn, draw, and ash. Billowing clouds of smoke. I don't hate it, but it's not really knocking my socks off, either. I know a lot of people love them, and I'll try one or two more before I make up my mind, sometime when I'm not recovering from a head cold. My expectations were awefully high.


----------



## ronhoffman2

MAXX by Alec Bradley, The Curve


----------



## Prospector

Fonseca - I think it's the 5-50 (it's the one that comes in CI's mild and mellow sampler). A nice, easy going smoke - perfect for a lazy afternoon sitting on the back patio on a sunny Arizona day.


----------



## thebiglebowski

i'll be firing up a chisel in about twenty minutes...


----------



## PaleRider

Prospector said:


> Fonseca - I think it's the 5-50 (it's the one that comes in CI's mild and mellow sampler). A nice, easy going smoke - perfect for a lazy afternoon sitting on the back patio on a sunny Arizona day.


It is definitely a beautiful day in the Valley of the Sun. I just finished a RyJ Reserva Real Robusto on my back patio.

Thinking I may have to have a Punch Double Corona Maduro here in a bit.:tu


----------



## Goldengator

Smoked a Oliva MB3 torpedo after breakfast, went great with my coffee and now enjoying the last Cruzado Marelas before dinner.


----------



## MrMoJoe

Last night - Padron 3000

Today - Don Pepin Blue Genroso


----------



## PaleRider

Just finished a JdN Gran Robusto. Wow, what a stick, as always!:tu


----------



## zitro_joe

Taboo Cammie, never really liked cammies but its a nice change from the norm...


----------



## Chico57

Just finished my first and last La Aurora Preferidos Gold Tubo.:tg


----------



## PaleRider

Not sure yet. I think, and I know big surprise. I am going to have a Gran Habano Tre's Siglos after supper tonite with the family. That would make for a 3 stick day for me fellas. Any way. Take care, have fun, God Bless!:tu:ss


----------



## d_day

Right now just another Hoyo governors candela. Hopefully soon I get to all the sticks passed to me at the herf yesterday.


----------



## GatorBob

I had a Padilla 1968 the other night. Such a tasty smoke! Tonight I'm thinking Cabaiguan...


----------



## gary106334

Legends by none other than the man himself, Don Pepin Garcia.


----------



## jledou

El Rey de Mundo to start the day.


----------



## Chico57

Just lit a PAM Imperial.:ss


----------



## gary106334

Mi Barrio churchill.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Had an Hoyo de Monterrey Dark Sumatra Espresso, 4.5x50 last night. The B&M guy saw I was buying a Dark Knight I and recommended this as being 'very similar'. It is, and it's very good, but I think I still slightly prefer the Dark Knight. Burn, draw, and ash were all excellent.


----------



## craigblitz

LFD Box Press III - Great even burn, good draw, consistent... Flavor was ok. I still new and trying to figure out what I like and this cigar was just too spicy for me. I think I like a more mild cigar not sure if that is the right phrase or not. All in all this was a good smoke and have another I will smoke in the summer.


----------



## PaleRider

Just finished a Gran Habano Tres Siglos. Heading to the Golf course in a bit, I will be having a JdN Robusto Grande.:ss


----------



## Beachjeep90

Just had a Opus X :ss


----------



## EdATX

Alec Bradley Tempus. Really liked this one. I'm not good at detecting the flavors, but I felt it was nice and smooth. Was sitting out on my balcony, being 50f outside in shorts listening to Elvlis Christmas songs. I just with I got more so I could have another tommorow. But this really was a good smoke and i'm glad I got one..

Merry Christmas all.

:ss


----------



## lphunter2

Tabacos Baez by the Don, great smoke. Haven't met a Pepin I didn't like!
:tu


----------



## fsjonsey

Please don't laugh.

A Muriel Air-Tip "Pipe Aroma" from a box of fifty, which were a christmas gift from a relative who "knew I liked cigars."

For what they are, they really aren't all that bad... At least the plastic demi-tip keeps the nasty homogenized tobacco wrapper away from your lips. 

It's too cold to enjoy anything good right now anyway.

My coolerdor is closed for the season.


----------



## Virginia Gent

Smoking a Pepin made Padilla Miami 8 & 11 while wrapping a few presents.


----------



## PaleRider

Just put the finishing touches on a Taboo Costa Rica Maduro Robusto. Man, that is a tasty stick. Quite worth the time and definitely worth the space in the Humidor!:tu


----------



## cigarluver

Smoked an Arturo Fuente Between the lines at 3AM.
Just finished a Diamond Crown Maximus Robusto. 
Both top notch.
Think I'll make today a Fuente day. Haven't done that in awhile.
Have some Opus X's, but I like the Anejo's better, so I'll probably go with a Shark or the Robusto size later.

Been away from the Fuente stuff so long, I'd forgotten how good the construction is on this brand. Thinking back I don't think I've ever had a plugged cigar, or one that was overfilled or underfilled. Very consistent.


----------



## craigblitz

^^^^ Diamond Crown Maximus Robusto - One of my favorites I have smoked


----------



## craigblitz

Getting geared to go outside and smoke a Padron 1926... So Excited


----------



## orca99usa

Padron 3000.


----------



## EdATX

craigblitz said:


> Getting geared to go outside and smoke a Padron 1926... So Excited


I really liked my 1926 #6... tried a 5000 and a 1946 and didn't think much of em. I think the place I got both at were not setup to well.


----------



## mcmoyer

Nocturnus said:


> I really liked my 1926 #6... tried a 5000 and a 1946 and didn't think much of em. I think the place I got both at were not setup to well.


Local B&M?

:cb


----------



## EdATX

Not local here. I made a trip to Beaumont over the this past weekend. I've been happy with the 2 shops i've been to local. Very helpful to a noob.



mcmoyer said:


> Local B&M?
> 
> :cb


----------



## PerpetualNoob

"Generic" Partagas 1845 Robusto. I got 6-8 of these in a combo pack several months ago. They aren't my favorite cigars, or even my favorite Partagas, but they are, as we used to say in the military, 'serviceable'. I will give them credit, they are as well constructed as any cigar I've ever had. Somewhere between the 'yard gar' and the 'party in my mouth'.


----------



## Virginia Gent

I'm about an inch into a Padron 80th.


----------



## mkimbler

Casa Fuente Churchill


----------



## Minkous

I bought a five pack of Romeo Y Julieta Vintage and I smoked the last of them last night so I'm stuck trying a Padron when i just started falling in love with the R Y J's. Hopefully it'll be a decent smoke


----------



## AZrider

Diamond Crown Cameroon Select Belicoso - an Xmas gift from my wife.


----------



## EdATX

La Aroma de Cuba churchill.... Didn't like it. But i'll try another one later on just in case. Debating tring one of my OpusX..


----------



## 12stones

I've got a 2006 PSD3 EL going right now gifted to me about 2 years ago. Yummy!


----------



## jrizzo222

About half way through a San Cristobal Maestro been resting for about 6 months. It has definitly mellowed out a bit compared to straight out of the box. I am begining to wonder if Pepin is right in that he does beleive in aging cigars for his blends and they should be smoked as is.


----------



## zitro_joe

PaleRider said:


> Just put the finishing touches on a Taboo Costa Rica Maduro Robusto. Man, that is a tasty stick. Quite worth the time and definitely worth the space in the Humidor!:tu


I do think this is my favorite of the Taboo line.

I am trying the LR Havana in about 3...2..1...liftoff!


----------



## Vancehu

Just had an old Romeo y Julieta Edicion Limitada Exhibicion #2.

Forgot just how good that cigar was.... What a Christmas smoke!!!


----------



## csbrewfisher

Yesterday (Christmas) I smoked a Padron 1926 Maduro torpedo. It was my first one of those. Delicious smoke though milder than I'm used to.


----------



## acrispy1

I just had an Avo Uvezian Signature Robust for the first time. great cigar, nice spicy taste. 
I like... :tu:ss


----------



## mistabman

Just smoked an Ashton VSG out in the garage with my buddy as a kind of post Christmas celebration. It was my first one and it was very nice! Corona sized I think. It built up and got a little bitter towards the end. I purged it once and it got a little better, but I hate doing that to cigars cause the flavor is never really the same after that. Before that though, a very nice sweet sungrown taste. I'll have to try one with a little more RG to it.


----------



## doubled

Anejo 55 with some Macallan 12yo :tu


----------



## A6A4F18

Oliva Special V Figurado....what an amazing stick.....


----------



## emelbee

My 18-year old son gave me 2 cigars for Christmas - a Padron 1964 Imperial Natural and an Ashton VSG Torpedo. Good kid! I'm smoking the Padron tonight. :tu


----------



## EdATX

Oliveros Eight Zero.. Pretty nice.. Had some issues with it, was kinda windy outside so it kept burning uneven.. But nice overall.


----------



## tz8087a

Just finished a Torano Exodus Silver grand corona I've been keeping since 07 DEC. The cello was just starting to get a little discolored at the foot and had very small flecks of plume here and there that I could see in the light (not 3d fuzz, haha), it was great! Enjoyed with a gin and tonic, two thumbs up! 

BTW, yes, I'm a new member. and no I haven't introduced myself yet in the new members section. But I just had to share :ss 

Ok, that is all. I'll go introduce myself in the new members section now...


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Big & Stinky. Gurkha Class Regent. Love these things. I've been getting them in 10's from c-bid, and just discovered I had 10 more of them in the cooler than I thought. That's a fun discovery!


----------



## orca99usa

Ancient Warrior torpedo - a better smoke than I thought it would be. A five-pack was a throw-in with a box purchase of Olixa Serie G Churchill maduros.


----------



## elderboy02

El Triunfador :tu


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Perdomo Slow-Aged toro. Got a couple bundles off c-bid. It has become one of my go-to morning coffee smokes. This one's a little tighter than I would like, but I'm getting lots of thick, mild smoke.


----------



## ronhoffman2

Petrus Reposado No. 7000


----------



## lowlife

Just finished my first Oliva V and I am hooked.


----------



## Shervin

JdN Antano considering that it may be lost in the Magna fiasco I decided to give it another run...man what a good cigar!


----------



## jimmy

having a corona gorda sized casa fuente. this one is extra mild for some reason. watching a pbs special on cuba in my 'man cave', waiting for the ufc fights to start.


----------



## EdATX

Getting ready to fire up my last Padron 1964.


----------



## cigarlvr

Tatuaje Black dam have these gotten good with a tad bit of time.


----------



## EdATX

I decided on a 2nd smoke for the night. I had a A Fuente Cuban Corona that got a lil to moist and when tring to dry it out dried up a lil to much at the foot. Ended up cutting 1/2" off the end and letting it meet it's fate. I gotta say, it was a good smoke.


----------



## orca99usa

CAO Italia - very nice stick.


----------



## MarkinCA

A Fonseca Cubano Viso Fuerte Robusto 5.5x52. What a nice smoking cigar with great flavor! Earlier this week, I was in my local B&M putting together a robusto sampler as a Xmas gift for my brother-in-law back in Minnesota, and the owner decided to give me this cigar as his Xmas gift to me







You owe it to yourself to smoke one of these nice sticks, cuz they are very different than the regular Fonseca line (medium-full body and pushing full body). Just hope Javier will keep these in stock at his B&M:tu:ss


----------



## doubled

La Riqueza lonsdale with some green tea:tu


----------



## ronhoffman2

My first Tat... a Tat Havana Almirantes


----------



## Goldengator

Boli RC watching the Eagles  will light up my 2008 TAA Opus X if they hold on and win the game.


----------



## TonyToro

So far today, a Padilla Achillies Toro, an Oliveros XL Bold Torp, and now a LaHerencia Cubana Toro. All this while watching the Bears be the Bears. Sheesh!! 
For the night game, I got me a Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet "A" all ready to go. 

Happy last regular season Sunday guys and gals, enjoy!


----------



## ronhoffman2

Goldengator said:


> Boli RC watching the Eagles  will light up my 2008 TAA Opus X if they hold on and win the game.


uh, looks like they're winning this one.


----------



## LkyLindy

Ashton vsg sorcerer-Go Jets!!!!!!!!


----------



## EdATX

I am gonna try out a Nub Cameroon tonight, then depending on how that one is, I might give the 601 Blue Label Box Press I got today a try. Why do I like the look and feel of box pressed cigars?


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Just finished off a Rocky Patel Fusion robusto. I got 8 of these in the two Motherload samplers I bought from CI back in September. Not sure how many are left. 

Good smoke, but it went out twice, and the wrapper around the head was a total disaster area. I was pretty careless when I clipped it, so I'll write it off as "operator error".

I may have a 5 Vegas Alpha tonight, unless I change my mind.


----------



## BradB41

Smoking a Pepin Cuban Classic Robusto...very disappointing. It is not drawing well at all.


----------



## PaleRider

Enjoying yet another wonderful JdN Antano 1970 Robusto Grand.

Look for my upcoming review at www.cigarinspector.com

Thanks!:tu


----------



## gary106334

Tempus by Alec Bradley. Pretty good cigar.


----------



## craigblitz

Opus X for my birthday cigar.. Great Draw, lots of smoke, good flavor for 2/3rds of it. Last third bitter and put out early... Enjoyed it a lot though.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

5 Vegas 'A' Alpha (torpedo). About 1/2" in, so far. This is my second out of the box I got earlier this month. Very nice cigars. It's currently -6.5*F outside, and the RH is 14%. I could actually hear the wrapper popping and cracking. Like someone stepping on dry twigs. Wild. Hasn't totally disintegrated, yet, still smoking just fine.


----------



## tattoofreak

Just started a Carlos Torano Signature robusto very nice wrapper and easy draw so far its a little to much on the leather side but not a bad smoke.


----------



## EdATX

I agree with ya on that! Getting me a box of those soon.



gary106334 said:


> Tempus by Alec Bradley. Pretty good cigar.


----------



## doubled

Diplomaticos #2 from 06 with some Patron XO:tu


----------



## Patron

Just finished a Voodo HSG.....I'm liking those babies more each time I smoke one, I'm going to have to order more.


----------



## Patron

doubled said:


> Diplomaticos #2 from 06 with some Patron XO:tu


Hey doubled....nice smoke but we gotta get you off that Patron and into some good tequila


----------



## Patron

Patron said:


> Just finished a Voodo HSG.....I'm liking those babies more each time I smoke one, I'm going to have to order more.


I don't know where I got Vodoo from.....I meant Taboo :tpd:
Where did that come from??? Sorry


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Fire by Indian Tabac (RP)


----------



## Patrius

Padron Series Palmas....delicious...


----------



## BlewSmoke.com

Relaxing with an Aroma De Cuba torp.....

The torp is by far the best shape of this brand!


----------



## craigblitz

Had my first Anto 1970. Wow, I was impressed! Great stick.


----------



## doubled

Montecristo media noche #3 enjoying a week off from work.:tu


----------



## craigblitz

Had a RP 10 Year... Very Good Cigar

Having a RP Decade... DAMN Good Cigar!


----------



## ronhoffman2

Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet Magnum


----------



## Minkous

Didn't get a chance to post yesterday but i had a Perdomo Lot 23 Robusto(from 2001) and today I tried a Baccarat .... neither i was impressed with. The Perdomo seemed to be rolled too tight and required a really hard draw and seemed to keep blowing out and the baccarat was just gross. But tonight I've got a Oliva serie V robusto :tu


----------



## MarkinCA

With a little over 6 months of rest, a Taboo SFBC Robusto. Wow! A solid 77 minutes of medium body enjoyment here:tu:ss


----------



## Jazzmunkee

CAO America :tu


----------



## Chico57

Almost finished with a Padron 80th Anniversary.:ss


----------



## jledou

Today it was a Punch Rothschild Maduro and a Warped Anubis. Good day considering there was a 6 hour drive in between them!


----------



## tattoofreak

CAO CX2 :tu


----------



## PaleRider

JFR Criollo Robusto....One of my favs!:tu:ss


----------



## SmokinDuck

CAO Italia

First CAO I've had. Not too bad so far.


----------



## d_day

Had a Rocky Patel Edge this afternoon, and an Arturo Fuente 858 candela this evening. I was mildly surprised by the edge. The Fuente is one of my go to smokes, so no surprises there.


----------



## Lexxxus

tattoofreak said:


> CAO CX2 :tu


It was the MX2 for me (Toro)

Can't wait for New Years's Eve... Gotta a Monte "A" ready for the occasion. Some 15 year old Dalwhinnie and the company of 6 or 7 of my closest friends.

Lx


----------



## doubled

Oliva V lancero, always a great smoke.


----------



## elderboy02

Oliva Special G Maduro. It was very, very good


----------



## orca99usa

CAO Black. My first of this blend, don't think I will be ordering any more. I didn't particularly care for it. Odd aftertaste, smoke seemed very acrid for some reason. I generally like CAOs, too.


----------



## bsief

just fired up a 601, my first, it tast great


----------



## partagaspete

Getting ready to fire up my first Cuaba Exclusivo. I'll give a bit of a review in the appropriate area.

T


----------



## blackey73

It's 29 degrees and I'm having an Oliva Serie V torpedo with some coffee for breakfast. :tu


----------



## ronhoffman2

La Aroma de Cuba churchill


----------



## elderboy02

Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Machito


----------



## The Postman

I just finished another 5 Vegas Maduro. It is a cold day today, but that cigar made a trip to the smoking shed worth while!!


----------



## fallguy81

my mouse...looking for free giveaways


----------



## doubled

tat Havana VI hermoso:tu


----------



## orca99usa

Oliveros King Havano - one of my new personal favorites. My neighborhood B&M put me onto them.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

I recently bought the CI DPG Platinum Collection, and I decided to fire up one of them today. I picked the Legends belicoso. Getting some of that cliche Pepin Pepper. It's a little tight, but I just lit it, so I'm hoping it will open up as it burns.

I WANT MORE SMOKE, DAMMIT!!


----------



## elderboy02

Alec Bradley Tempus Torpedo :dr


----------



## PaleRider

Just finished off a Monte Edmundo, quite nice!:ss:tu


----------



## blowingsmoke

One of the local shops hand rolled dominican torpedos. I actually had decent enough weather to smoke yay.


----------



## PaleRider

Just finished a Padron 6000 Torp. Can't say I was impressed.


----------



## zitro_joe

Leon Jimenes Belicoso 2nd...thought I would give this one a try. 
Nice mild-med, creamy and smoothe...


----------



## gary106334

Arganese Maduro Presidente Robusto. Good cigar.


----------



## orca99usa

Montecristo Media Noche. A good stick.


----------



## elderboy02

Arturo Fuente Don Carlos. I didn't care for it as it was pretty one-dimensional.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

I'm going outside my 'habitual' coffee-time comfort zone and getting ready to spark up an La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurada Felicia Maduro. The name is actually longer than the cigar. I've had the natural once, but this is the first maduro for me. I'm a total LGC ho, and I love maduros _and _perfectos, so this should be a no-brainer.


----------



## Chico57

Just lit a LFD Limitado III.


----------



## ronhoffman2

Earlier today I had a Nub Cameroon 466 and a 5 Vegas Miami Robusto. Now I'm smoking an Oliveros XL Double Maduro XL/52.


----------



## mkwestov

Just came in from smoking a Gurkha Nepalese Warrior.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Vieja Hacienda


----------



## bigmanfromou

I'm on the deck currently smoking a La Aurora Cameroon. Not too shabby, just cold as hell out here. Why did I have to start smoking cigars in the fricken winter. :hn


----------



## narcolept

C.A.O Gold Maduro, feeling better about the ventilation system in the basement after reading bigmanfromou's post above. :ss


----------



## bigmanfromou

narcolept said:


> C.A.O Gold Maduro, feeling better about the ventilation system in the basement after reading bigmanfromou's post above. :ss


And the jacked up part is by the time I make it up there to hang in your ventilated basement....it will be warm.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

A Bolivar Belicoso Fina... ISOM Love it.


----------



## Cigary

Tonight,,,a Fuente Masterpiece with a snifter of Drambuie.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

I am getting ready to smoke a CAO LX2 Lancero... Yeah Baby!!!:tu










PS

I have the LX2 Humidor for sale without the cigars if anyone is interested. $150 plus shipping or Pick up.


----------



## doubled

PAM Imperial with some Jim Beam and Dr. Pepper. :tu


----------



## Jimmy 4

Monte double corona!  My favorite...


----------



## PaleRider

Just jumped off with a JdN Antano 1970 Churchill with a Mojito, or 2 I think. I am definitely getting a box of these. Damn fine stick!:ss


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Just lit up a Sancho Panza Double Maduro Lancero, which is really a 5.2x54 robuston, and not really a Lancero at all. Unless I'm mistaken, a lancero it typically more like a 38-42 ring, isn't it?

As mentioned in another thread, this thing is smoking like a coal furnace. Huge billows of smoke. The cigar is solid, the draw is just a little loose, which I like. I wasn't able to place the pre-light taste and aromas, but both were very pleasant. The ash is white outside, with a salt-n-pepper core, but seems like it may be a bit flaky.

One good thing, it seems like this wrapper may be tough enough to withstand my 14% ambient RH without blowing up. I can see why people like this line so much. Very tasty.


----------



## gary106334

Tabacos Baez by the man.


----------



## GrantAJohnson

Edge maduro torpedo:gn


----------



## PaleRider

Cohiba Siglo II, it's going to be a great day!:ss


----------



## wolfmonk

5 Vegas Gold Torpedo

It's more mild than I generally like, but it's nice. Huge volume of billowy smoke.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Esteban Carrera maduro robusto:tu


----------



## PaleRider

Just said last rights over a Taboo CR Maduro Toro. God Rob makes some damn good sticks! Precision burn, beautiful wrapper, nice flavor with a very suspicious "Wang", generally associtated with gars from the ISOM. I am very glad that I have some more of his sticks coming tomorrow, as this was the last one in the humi!

Wonderful stick!:ss


----------



## PerpetualNoob

RP X-out Liga 'C' torpedo. Having a few burn issues with it, but otherwise a good smoke. Glad I got them.


----------



## PaleRider

Just finished a JFR Corojo. AGP!:tu


----------



## krisko

Right now I'm smoking a Cohiba of some sort...it was gifted. I've always thought it to be fake but it's burning flawlessly and the flavor is pretty decent. The band looks great and it has a triple cap so perhaps it's not fugazzi.


----------



## ronhoffman2

Macanudo 1968 churchill


----------



## Chico57

About one inch into a Graycliff Chateau Grand Cru Presidente.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

El Mejor Espresso


----------



## PerpetualNoob

I'm about 1/3 into my first Fuente 8-5-8 maduro. I'm not sure what I think about these. It's OK, but I guess I expect more from a Fuente. I don't think I would drop a c-note for a full box of them, but I wouldn't mind having a 5-pack in the cooler. Ugly as home-made sin, too, but the wrapper is tough enough to withstand the ultra-low RH without blowing up, so it's got that going for it.


----------



## Vancehu

Just finished an Anejo 46 and 55, and had a 77 yesterday.

Got want I want out of it...

So far, Anejo 49 is the best one out of this year's shipment.:tu


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Don Tomas Classico Tubo


----------



## fallguy81

i'm about to enjoy my birthday cigar, a don thomas, my first don ever actually, im sure it will be good.


----------



## Chico57

Half way through a LFD Coronado Corona Especial.


----------



## Vagrant

Currently, a Camacho Monte Carlo.

Not too bad, I do say.


----------



## Shaz

Going to light up a Taboo twist. Robusto I think...:tu


----------



## Cap'n Bligh

Had a RP Decade a few hours ago.:ss


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Partagas d Partagas 1:tu


----------



## eber

5 Vegas Gold Torpedo, got it in a random sampler from CI and I must say that it lives up to the hype.


----------



## abgoosht

Oliva Master Blend 2, from over a year ago. Courtesy of The Moderator Newb Contest :ss


----------



## gary106334

RP 1990. Don't see what so many think is great about this cigar.


----------



## CosmoKCohiba

Cohiba Siglo I from Oct 2004, only a few left though. 

sniffle sniffle:hn


----------



## PerpetualNoob

"GOLD by Rocky Patel", a "Thompson's Exclusive" that I got when I bought a couple of samplers from them back in August, before I knew better. They charge $70 for a box of 20. It's a decent cigar, but for $3.50 I've had better.

Good points for burn, draw, and construction. Tons of smoke. Very well made, like just about every Rocky I've ever burned, there's just no Wow in the flavor.


----------



## orca99usa

Oliva Serie G Churchill maduro. One of my go-to sticks.


----------



## HAZMAN

Nub Habano 460, first time trying. I am surprised that they last as long as they do. I am half way through and I have been smoking this thing for 45 minutes already.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Fonseca 5-50
Decent morning smoke.


----------



## doubled

El Cobre robusto after finishing my 1st round of shoveling snow.


----------



## cricky101

Tatuaje P1 - just got the box, but had to give one a try.


----------



## bsief

mont no. 2
cuban


----------



## PaleRider

Ashton Heritage Puro Sol Belicoso.....mmmm....Cameroon:ss


----------



## Herf N Turf

The Edge by RP Torpedo Maduro. It's one of my go-to's. Sweet, chocolatty and mmmm the coffee. Great with Scotch, or a good VSOP!


----------



## ronhoffman2

Gurkha Legend box-pressed toro


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

fallguy81 said:


> my mouse...looking for free giveaways


:hnWTF?!?


----------



## ronhoffman2

Padilla Miami lancero


----------



## Jazzmunkee

HAZMAN said:


> Nub Habano 460, first time trying. I am surprised that they last as long as they do. I am half way through and I have been smoking this thing for 45 minutes already.


Did you see the little article in the latest issue of Cigar Report? They praised the NUBs because they only take 10 minutes to finish. I thought that was ridiculous- anyone who's smoked them knows they last a long time.


----------



## Litedave

I feel so guilty. I don't know why. I just bought a bx of Fuente Don Carlos #2's. There are 25 and it comes out to $8.80 each before shipping. But, I feel guilty because I was going to wait 3 months before I smoked one. You know, give it a little time to stabilize and age. I couldn't wait. 
I am so very impressed with the A. Fuente Don Carlos #2. I haven't tried any of the other sizes, yet. All I know is this is one great tasting cigar. Lots of molasses and complex flavors. It's got to be that delicious camroon wrapper. A joy to the eyes as well with a great ash.


----------



## icehog3

Partagas Lusitania, a wonderful gift from galaga.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

I'm in love......... I am smoking a My Father Lancero. Creamy, leathery with a hint of perfume essence. Very smooth and one of the best cigars I have ever smoked... I WANT MORE if I can find them:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu.


----------



## PaleRider

Well, I just finished a JdN 1970 Antano a little bit ago. I think it's about time to rummage through the humi's and find another stick though.

Perhaps a Gurhka Vulcan. Yeah, that sounds right.:tu


----------



## mistabman

I just finished a La Gloria Cubana Corona Gorda, my last one. This one had been sitting for about 6 months. Delicious! One of my main go-tos fo sho.


----------



## jedipastor

Smoked an Tatuaje Angeles, and later on a CAO Anny Maduro which I thought complimented the Tat very nicely


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Cigar Man Andy said:


> I'm in love......... I am smoking a My Father Lancero. Creamy, leathery with a hint of perfume essence. Very smooth and one of the best cigars I have ever smoked... I WANT MORE if I can find them:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu.


Found the at CI for $49 shipped. Love it.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

98 Fundadore


----------



## mash

andrewsutherland2002 said:


> 98 Fundadore


Wow, what's that like?


----------



## LookAtBigErn82

Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte Cordoba, not too bad at all. Some minor burn issues (probably my fault) but still a very nice smoke.


----------



## wolfmonk

Right now an Indian Tabak Super Fuerte Natural robusto - I'm liking it pretty well so far - the pepper on the start was tongue tingling - but it's settling down a little.

Earlier today... (or yesterday, whatever - afternoon shift plays havoc with time) I had an RP Seconds Vintage 1990 petite corona for a quick smoke - I hadn't had one before and I'm impressed. I picked it up in a fiver from cbid for $1.40 a stick and it was so worth it. I'd had an AF Hemm SS the night before and for the money I'd go with the RP every day. The SS had serious burn issues - it's always been one of my favorite smokes but the last couple haven't rung the bell for me. That little RP second really did.

Oh. Wait. I mean - I really hate those. They're terrible. No one should endure that kind of pain. If you have them send them to me and I'll make sure they make it to a proper disposal site.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Bought a tin of Fuente Cubanitos this afternoon. It should probably rest for a while first, but I'm not that patient. It's ugly as homemade sin, but it doesn't taste too bad for its size. The draw is a little tight, but the flavor is pretty good, and there's a surprising amount of smoke out of a mini. There's an interesting and pleasing aroma from the room smoke, vaguely like maybe a vanilla pipe tobacco or something, but very, very faint.

It's not something I would smoke every day, but when you're lighting up at 10:15 PM, you probably don't want something that's going to take 1 1/2 to 2 hours. It's good enough for 45 minutes, though.


----------



## Vancehu

just finished a FFOX DC. I have to say, this last batch of large FFOX have been wonderful. Love the smoke!!


----------



## RockonbigB

Last night was good to me. Had a PSD4 and a Siglo VI.


----------



## Chico57

Just finished a Heritage Puro Sol Robusto.:tu:tu


----------



## PaleRider

Moving through a Perdomo 1991 ESV Conn. Toro. Slow and precise burn, very nice flavor. Draw is slightly tighter than I prefer in this vitola. Having said that, been a great a.m. smoke over several cups of coffee.:tu:ss:dr


----------



## doubled

NUB habano while shoveling snow again:tu


----------



## ronhoffman2

a Drew Estate Egg w/ 4+ years of age on it that i'm going to review.


----------



## gary106334

Tabacos Baez by da Man. :tu


----------



## wolfmonk

RP Seconds Vintage 1992 Perfecto.


----------



## doubled

'07 Boli RC with some yellow tail:tu


----------



## PerpetualNoob

601 Blue Robusto. Yeah, Baby.


----------



## Vancehu

Ashton ESG. Great smoke. Smooth as girl friend's bosoms.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

I very rarely have a cigar in the mornings during the week. I just don't have the 1 1/2-2 hours I need to fully enjoy a full-sized cigar, but I got some 5 Vegas Shorties in the mail yesterday, and they were taunting me, so I sparked one of them up. It's a tiny little torpedo shape, and for being right off the truck it's remarkably smooth, and burning very nicely. Lots of smoke, too. I would say it has a stronger flavor than the Golds or Classics, but not as much as the 'A', but that's a pretty wide gap to fall into. It will be interesting to see how they do over the next few months.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

PerpetualNoob said:


> I very rarely have a cigar in the mornings during the week. I just don't have the 1 1/2-2 hours I need to fully enjoy a full-sized cigar, but I got some 5 Vegas Shorties in the mail yesterday, and they were taunting me, so I sparked one of them up. It's a tiny little torpedo shape, and for being right off the truck it's remarkably smooth, and burning very nicely. Lots of smoke, too. I would say it has a stronger flavor than the Golds or Classics, but not as much as the 'A', but that's a pretty wide gap to fall into. It will be interesting to see how they do over the next few months.


P.S. - I just nubbed this little guy. As small as it is, I still got a good, solid 50 minutes of smoke time out of it. The longer I smoked it, the better it got. Another 5 Vegas home run, in my book. Unless you just really, really hate small cigars and/or 5 Vegas in general, I would highly recommend these. I bought two tins on a whim, and I'm glad I did.


----------



## Chico57

Vancehu said:


> Ashton ESG. Great smoke. Smooth as girl friend's bosoms.


 What ESG? 20 or21?
I am half way through an ESG 21. The ESG is in my top 3 favorite cigars!


----------



## tx_tuff

Chico57 said:


> What ESG? 20 or21?
> I am half way through an ESG 21. The ESG is in my top 3 favorite cigars!


The ESG 22 Torp is out now, I saw then online at SeriousCigars today.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

JR Alt. Cuban Cohiba Sig IV


I'm sure I'm now an ignorant retarded American in someone's eyes for smoking this.


----------



## tp1smokin

One of my many Oliva V maduros these never get old:ss


----------



## Chico57

Half way through a Padron 1964 Maduro Exclusivo.


----------



## d_day

Just finished of a Diamond Crown Maximus toro #4.

Not a bad smoke, but not really my style. I think I'll be skipping these in the future.


----------



## Vancehu

Padron 1926 80th nature... I like it better than the Maduro I smoked last month.


----------



## Chico57

Just finished a La Aurora Preferidos Maduro #2. Not bad.


----------



## Vancehu

About to fire up a Anejo 48....


----------



## wolfmonk

RP Fusion Seconds robusto


----------



## PerpetualNoob

I've recently become sort of obsessed with small cigars, like, the ones that come in tins, and so forth. I've bought several recently, Fuente, LGC, some 5 Vegas Shorties, and these, Partagas Black Prontos. The Part Black Clasico is one of my favorite cigars, and I wanted to see how the Pronto measures up. I'm about 1/4" into it so far, and realize that my taste buds are so wacked I could never make a serious comparison without having both lit up and doing a draw-for-draw, which I'm unlikely to do.

I can tell that this has much of the same flavor that I like so much in the Clasico. The construction is good, especially for a small cigar. The draw is a little tighter than I would like, but I'm getting lots of thick, tasty smoke out of it. The flavor is stong, but not harsh or overwhelming, and the finish is long, lingering in the mouth between puffs.

I still prefer the Clasico, when time permits, but for a 50 minute smoke, these will do very nicely. A good purchase. I'll have one more before I make up my mind, but I'll most likely be buying at least a brick of these, if not two.


----------



## Phantom57

Right now, a DPG Blue Imperiales. A nice spicey Nicaraguan puro.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Wow! Did everyone stop smoking?

I'm _*trying*_ to smoke a Padilla Obsidian torpedo, but not having much luck. After reading other's comments about them, I've had this one out of the humidor since Wednesday, at 20-30% RH. It's still very soft and spongy, I can barely get any smoke out of it, and I'm having a Hell of a time just keeping it lit. I've clipped it twice, and torched it 3-4 times, but it's a battle right now.

I'm also having trouble making up my mind about the flavor of it. I'm not feeling the love, and I'm not even sure it's worth this much effort. I think this may be the first cigar purchase that I truly won't mind stashing in the bottom of the cooler for 6-12 months before I even look at them again. These are notoriously over-wet from the get-go, and the flavor, draw, and burn issues may all be a function of that. I'll see how they are after a few months in the cooler.

Screw this. It's getting worse. I don't need to torture myself any longer. This one goes in the yard, and I'll have something good. Bleh.


----------



## CaribbeanSoul

About to fire up an Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Robusto. I love this cigar!


----------



## RicoPuro

Oliva Master Blends 3 robusto...:tu


----------



## Virginia Gent

I'm smoking the first of the Gurkha East Indias I got on clearance from JR's back in May. Eight months of humi time was kind to this stick. Not a bad pickup at under $3 a pop, especially since I was mostly interested in the ceramic box:ss


----------



## Rubix^3

absotootly nothin. Too cold for me. I have to live vicariously through you guys.
sigh...


----------



## Pitbull

El Rico Habano Club Maduro
yummy yummy yummy


----------



## J.Lazy

5 vegas limitada 2005


----------



## jay29

I'm about to light up a Saint Luis Rey Reserva Especial Maduro Belicoso. Damn I love cigars!


----------



## wolfmonk

Graycliff 1666 PG - so far so good.


----------



## GilaByteBob

Punch Gran Puro Sierra. Pretty good. Wifey said it smelled pleasant.


----------



## tattoofreak

Just lit up a Oliva G maduro belicoso. I'm trying to get my second coolidor up and going I ran out of room in my first and 150 count desk top.:ss


----------



## aboveone

Well I'm not smoking right now but last night I was smoking a nub habano.


----------



## BigCat

Last night I had a padron 3000 maduro washed down with a couple of hendricks martinis at a local maritini/cigar bar. I am pretty sure this is my favorite cigar right now. Just an outstanding smoke. Can't wait to have another.


----------



## teeznutz

My first PL Belicoso RE......yummy!!


----------



## LkyLindy

Hemingway BTL-nice


----------



## ronhoffman2

Padilla Hybrid torpedo


----------



## sqhertz

just finished a indian tabac LR.
very nice smoke.


----------



## PDV

Cabaiguan Corona Extra. Very nice, but a little pricy for my taste.


----------



## MiamiRolled

Liga Privada #9, delicious..a bit dryer and smoother than expected.


----------



## Chico57

About one inch into my first La Aurora Barrel Aged Robusto. Very nice.


----------



## MrMayorga

Just finished a DPG Series JJ. It was my first, but definitely will not my last! very tasty. :tu


----------



## ronhoffman2

now it's an Alec Bradley MAXX traditional corona


----------



## MrMoJoe

601 Red Robusto - I love 'em! :tu


----------



## orca99usa

Just about to pull out a CAO MX2.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Smoked A VSG Robueto tonight.:ss


----------



## PaleRider

Had a couple of Monte Edmundos on the Golf course today. Quite nice. :tu:ss


----------



## orca99usa

CAO Black. This is the second one of these I've smoked (I got five in a brand sampler) and I have come to the conclusion that I just don't like them. I'm fond of the Brazilia and MX2, and a little less so the Italia and America. The Black has a funny aftertaste that is almost nauseating.


----------



## doubled

Graycliff double espresso with some single malt :tu


----------



## PaleRider

Finishing off a Cohiba Siglo II...mmmm....C O H I B A


----------



## orca99usa

Oliva Serie G box pressed maduro Churchill. Always a favorite (this one came from a box purchase).


----------



## wolfmonk

This afternoon I went for an El Mejor Emerald Toro. It started off nice but then I had so many issues with the burn and relighting that I gave up. I don't like to have to fight a cigar.

Right now an RP Seconds Vintage 1992 Perfecto and it's very nice.


----------



## doubled

Having a La Aurora Preferido maduro with a glass of yellow tail in the man cave wishing it was summer and I was sitting out back instead of covered with a blanket.:tu


----------



## sqhertz

had another RP 'Fire' tonight. they are pretty consistant medium smoke. good taste. smooth , with a bit of earthy-spice to it , soild white ash and very even burn. 
for ~$20-25 per/12 or 15 smokes , these may be one of my favorites.


----------



## benjamin

a terrible, loosely-filled short filler Vasco de Gama, because finding good cigars for cheap in Israel is harder than getting into a nun's drawers...but damn do i need a cigar now, so i guess anything will have to do


----------



## orca99usa

Partagas Black, the first of these I have tried. I liked it quite a bit - not unlike a La Gloria Cubana Serie R but with a bit more bite.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

orca99usa said:


> Partagas Black, the first of these I have tried. I liked it quite a bit - not unlike a La Gloria Cubana Serie R but with a bit more bite.


These are two of my favorites. If you haven't already tried the Excalibur Dark Knight and the 'regular' Gurkha Class Regent, you owe it to yourself.

Last night, I had an Excalibur Galahad. It was sort of an accident. I was rummaging the humidor for something to smoke, not thinking about these at all, but it jumped into my hand, clipped its own head, and lit itself before I knew what happened. What choice did I have but to smoke it? Like those fish that jump right into your boat.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Esteban Carrera maduro robusto:smoke:


----------



## ronhoffman2

Padilla Hybrid torpedo


----------



## roughrider

Oliva Serie O.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Gurkha Centurian. Yumm. I bought the CI Totally Stupendous Super Extra Big Gurkha Stench-Tastic Special Deal of All TIME!!! Got 12 of these, plus 6 Royal Brigades, all for $80. Never tried either of them, but I do like me some Big Stinkies, so I took a fairly big chance. It's all good. It's a good thing I like them, I guess, since I also bid out two more 6-ers without trying them. The price was damned good on them, too.

Fan-freakin'-tastic!


----------



## Phantom57

Right now, smoking a Tatuaje Havana VI Verocu #9.


----------



## Baldyisme

Tried my first Perdomo Lot 23 today. Strong smoke. Taste was OK nothing spectacular.


----------



## orca99usa

Padron 1964. I thought I would like it a lot more than I did after reading the reviews here. I just wasn't that blown away.


----------



## ronhoffman2

CAO Black bengal


----------



## 1977topps

La Gloria Cubana Artesanos de Miami Gran Corona Especiale. Great stogie, packs a real punch!


----------



## doubled

1977topps said:


> La Gloria Cubana Artesanos de Miami Gran Corona Especiale. Great stogie, packs a real punch!


I've heard nothing but good things about those cigars, I so need to try one if I can find any. Enjoying a Padilla 1932 corona gorda now while finally getting some r&r. :tu


----------



## PaleRider

DPG Lancero:mrgreen: Very nice!


----------



## tattoofreak

CAO Vision this is my first smoke as a dad it been aging for about 8 months and I'm enjoy it. My second fav from CAO.


----------



## wolfmonk

RyJ Exhibition #2


----------



## Lexxxus

Just finished a Leon Jiminez 300 Robusto. My second since Saturday and I really like 'em! Tasy right down to a nub. I bet they will be scary good with some more aging. Must buy a box! Thanks to Atlantic for the suggestion.


----------



## Chico57

Almost finished with a La Riqueza Corona Gorda.


----------



## 1977topps

Padron Anniversary 1964 Diplomatico maduro. Slightly tight draw, which is unusual for a Padron. Other than that, great as usual!


----------



## jledou

Last night it was a Victor Sinclair Cameroon 55 perfecto and a Gurkha Double Maduro
Tonight it was a Camacho 1962 perfecto.


----------



## MrMayorga

Right now, nothing, I have got the Mother of all chest / head colds.


----------



## fr8boss

Just finished a Padilla Hybrid. I personally consider this one of the best 5 cigars I have ever smoked. Well constructed, perfect draw, amazing taste; and I love the taste that lingers on my palate for the rest of the evening.

Paired it with a Budweiser American Ale at the local tavern. Very nice together.:ss


----------



## PaleRider

Just put the finishing touches on a Don Ramon 660 Connecticut. I have an AB Tempus that is going to meet with a fiery demise later!:mischief::ss


----------



## dfrisa1

Romeo and Juliet Habana Reserva :ss


----------



## teotides

Perdomo lot 23 maduro


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Partagas Black Clasico. Because I have them, and I can. If this were the only kind of cigar I could ever have for the rest of my life, it wouldn't be my first choice, but I could sure do a lot worse.


----------



## Lexxxus

Heading out on a road trip in an hour and taking a Hoya de Tradicion Toro to smoke after the 200 mile jaunt. Have a great weekend all!


----------



## Virginia Gent

So far today I've smoked a DC Maximus No.4, A Fumadore, and a DPG Blue label. I'm going back now for a Lot 23 and a Tat Series P.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Having my first Oliva, the Serie G belicoso in the Cameroon. Beautiful cigar, nice square-press with razor-sharp corners on it. The draw is just a little looser than I would prefer, and there have been some burn issues (went out twice), but the flavor is excellent so it was worth a little extra effort. I would like to try one in maduro, and the Special G looks like it might be a fun little experiment, if any of my local guys ever have any of them. This quite the little flavor-bomb, with a heavy spiciness lingering on the tongue. If you like mild, this wasn't made with you in mind.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Since most of you know me, it won't be a surprise to you that I am about to light up an Opus. This time, the PerfecXion No. 5


----------



## sqhertz

just finished a Taboo Twist. absolutly amazing.


----------



## J.Lazy

my first 601 green label (YUMMY!!!) AS I am playing in some private freerolls at fulltilt.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

LGC Petite Maduro. I don't hate them, but out of the small cigars I've bought recently, probably my least favorite.


----------



## sqhertz

el mejor - espresso

delish.


----------



## Speck

Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8, Baileys & coffee sitting in a casino in Santiago, Dominican Republic.


----------



## ronhoffman2

today I had a LGC Serie R maduro No. 4 and an Alcazar #4 robusto


----------



## Tredegar

Gurkha Royal Brigade Perfecto. Sucker would not burn straight. Ended up killing it with one side halfway unsmoked. Not happy about it.


----------



## teotides

Oliva serie V maduro figurado...my first and I'm semi-impressed.


----------



## teotides

I spoke too soon. INCREDIBLE cigar!


----------



## wolfmonk

Indian Tabak Super Fuerte Natural robusto


----------



## Acesfull

Yesterday was a Pepin Garcia Serie JJ, Today is going to be a commie RyJ Romeo No. 1


----------



## Acesfull

teotides said:


> Oliva serie V maduro figurado...my first and I'm semi-impressed.


Figurado? Im pretty sure the only Serie V Maduro released was a Torpedo, but yes very good cigar.. snagged 3 boxes of them!


----------



## paul01036

rocky patel decade, what a great smoke. it's rated 93 on cigar insider, they claim it the number 2 cigar in 2008. its great, but number 2?? :drinking:


----------



## doubled

LFD Ligero L250 after my morning workout:tu


----------



## roughrider

CAO Brazillia GO.


----------



## Goldengator

HDM Regalos Edicion Limitada 2007~excellent!! Deeper flavors than the usual Hoyos.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Punch Rare Corojo Rothschild. Not bad so far, but too soon to have a real impression of it.


----------



## ronhoffman2

Avalon Juke Blue robusto


----------



## teotides

DPG blue invicto


----------



## eboniknight

Perdomo 10th Anniversary Maduro!!! Stalking C-bid for some now......:smoke:


----------



## Chico57

Just finished a La Aurora Emerald Sapphire Preferidos.


----------



## PaleRider

Partagas short, Religous Experience, 'nuff said!:bowdown:


----------



## 1977topps

LFD Double Ligero Chisel. The shape is cool, very unique. Takes a little getting used to as I usually smoke parejos. Overall a nice full, tasty cigar.


----------



## gary106334

Joya de Nicaragua Antano churchill. Excellent cigar. :tu


----------



## wolfmonk

Torano 1916 robusto. An old favorite.


----------



## J.Lazy

5 vegas limitada 2007.Age has done wonders to this stick.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

My first 601 Red. This is the robusto. I've had 5-6 of the Blues, and I LOVE them, so I thought I would give the Reds a try. I do like this one, too, but I think I like the Blue better. I still nubbed this one, though. It's pretty damned good. I haven't tried any of the other 601s.


----------



## gary106334

Tabacos Baez toro by Pepin.


----------



## roughrider

DPG Black Label.


----------



## Chico57

Almost finished with a La Aurora Preferidos Tubo Cameroon Platinum.
It is the last of a Treasure Sampler from the Devil's site. To be honest I am not a fan of the Preferidos shape but after smoking all of the different blends, I like the Ruby (Maduro) the best. I would not rush out to buy more though. However the tubes might make nice Xmas tree ornaments. lol
Just my :2.


----------



## 1977topps

La Gloria Cubana Soberano maduro. :lol:


----------



## ronhoffman2

5 Vegas Series 'A' Archetype


----------



## orca99usa

I haven't posted in a bit, so the last few:

Partagas Black - A nice stick, reminded me a bit of LCG Serie R maduro (one of my favorites) but with a bit more bite.

Montecristo Media Noche - Nice, smooth flavor, an interesting stick. A bit pricey at regular prices, but can be had for a bargain if you look around.

Padron 5000 maduro - Quickly becoming one of my favorite lines. I smoked one shortly after I took up cigars and it literally made me dizzy. Now I like them. One of the cest constructed cigars around.


----------



## elderboy02

Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story while shoveling 100 inches of snow and ice.


----------



## gary106334

DPG blue label toro.


----------



## ronhoffman2

Partagas Serie S Esplendido


----------



## Chico57

Half way through a Diamond Crown Pyramid #7.


----------



## doubled

La Riqueza robusto with some good old ice water.:tu


----------



## gary106334

Liga Privada No 9.


----------



## ronhoffman2

Nestor Miranda Special Selection lancero


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Doin' the Hoyo thang. Last night, I had the Excalibur 1066 Merlin. I've had several of the Galahads, and I like them a lot, so I thought I would try this one. They're very, very similar in taste, so, obviously, I like these, too.

Continuing the theme, tonight I'm havng a Hoyo Dark Sumatra "Ebano", which is approximately a Grand Corona size (6x47). I've had a couple of the smaller Espressos, but I think this is my favorite size. 

People on here don't talk much about the Hoyos, but this is a damned fine cigar. Always consistently well-made very tasty, and the price is right on. Extremely dependable.

Maybe I'll continue the string tomorrow and have another Espresso, which I have in the humidor.


----------



## Patrick B

Had a Nub Cameroon and a Padron 3000 today.


----------



## craigchilds

PerpetualNoob said:


> People on here don't talk much about the Hoyos, but this is a damned fine cigar. Always consistently well-made very tasty, and the price is right on. Extremely dependable.


I've been going through a box of Governors (6 x 50) and robustos. A very well-made cigar, with that trademark Villazon flavor. Similar to Punch, imo.


----------



## CharlieCobra

I just finished one of the few JR "Famous Brand" Maduro's by Plasencia that I have left. Too bad they sold out. My favorite for the day was the 5 Vegas Gold torpedo I had after lunch. So good I had to log up and buy a box. Now I've gotta hurry and smoke some stogies so they'll fit in the humidor. I'm already outta room and just got it 3 weeks ago. Somebody stop me....:smoke2:


----------



## doubled

La Gloria Cubana Artesanos toro. Damn fine smoke:tu


----------



## Patrick B

CAO Italia box press today - yummy. These are always fabulously constructed.


----------



## SMOKE20

ronhoffman2 said:


> Nestor Miranda Special Selection lancero


One hell of a smoke


----------



## Sunshine86

Smoked a Fuente Short Story earlier this evening--very good little stick.


----------



## RicoPuro

5 gas Miami Torpedo...:smoke2:


----------



## 1977topps

A Fuente Anejo #48 that I bought from a fellow forum member. Great smoke!


----------



## roughrider

Ashton VSG.


----------



## Shervin

Smoking an Omar Ortez, incredible flavor for such a price point, highly recommended!
:smoke2:


----------



## Mr. Randy Watson

I smoked an Oliva robusto today on the recommendation of my homie at the B&M. 

Seemed to have some construction problems. Irritating.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

I'm having a Fonseca 8-9-8. Not really grooving on it, though. The flavor's not bad, I just don't care for it. Not sure why. It also has a tight draw. I just used my poker, and it helped the draw a little, but I still don't like the flavor. I'll keep smoking it for a while, because I'm stubborn and cheap, but I may have to smoke something else.


----------



## doubled

Padron 2000 maduro with some morning espresso.:tu


----------



## SMOKE20

Smoked a RP Missle Maduro, Good smoke reminded me of the older vigilante maduro line


----------



## Les Paul

VSG Wizard


----------



## roughrider

JDN Antano.


----------



## speedytt

Nub 358 Connecticut - great cigar!


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Slow-Aged (Perdomo) Glorioso/toro. Not even what I went into the cooler for, but there they were, sitting right on top. These are awesome mild smokes.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

*Por Larranaga Cuban Grade - Toro Maduro*


----------



## Chico57

Almost through the first half of an Anejo Reserva #55.


----------



## teotides

HdM dark sumatra


----------



## ronhoffman2

DPG Firecracker


----------



## ronhoffman2

Alec Bradley Harvest Selection '97 double toro


----------



## lowlife

RP Edge...it is 61 degrees in Kansas City right now, perfect smoking weather.


----------



## doubled

A Fonseca Cosaco from '98 with some coffee:tu My favorite way to start a fine Super Sunday.


----------



## orca99usa

CAO MX2 torpedo.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Last night I had a 1066 Dark Knight III. I bought it on a whim, to compare with the DKI, which I love. I wanted to see how the III would compare. I like the flavor just as much, but the smaller size is finished before I'm ready. I think I'll stick with the larger size, and pick up a box of them soon.

Right now, I'm having the LGC Felicia Maduro with my coffee. I love these things, too, but they have the same problem as the DKIII, don't last as long as I would like. I may buy a box of these, too, anyway. If there was a size between the 4.6" Felicias and the 6.5" Flechas, I would definitely be all over them in a second.


----------



## roughrider

601 Green Label.


----------



## Patrick B

I had my best night of cigars EVER last night. A Padron 1926 #9 Maduro and a Nub Habano 466. Both delivered exactly what I was expecting. If only every night was like last night!


----------



## ronhoffman2

My Super Bowl lineup:
Boli Corona Extra '04 that's been sitting in my humi since March of '05. 
I'm gonna follow that up with a Cuesta-Rey Aristocrat Operation Iraqi Freedom that was gifted to me from Warhorse.


----------



## 1977topps

Padron 4000 :smoke:


----------



## doubled

Anejo shark with 2yrs on it:tu


----------



## chrisguinther

Monte. 4


----------



## Iceman

The sun was out and the temp was around 60 on Super Bowl Sunday, so a very tasty Perdomo Champagne was in order before the game. Stopped by the cigar shop and enjoyed one with some coffee.


----------



## roughrider

DPG Blue Label.


----------



## gary106334

Tio Pepe. A very good and cheap cigar from Cuban Crafters.


----------



## ronhoffman2

Punch Gran Puro pico bonito


----------



## sboyajian

my buddies bday is today so tonight I am treating him to a Padron 26 Maduro and some Redhook Double Chocolate Stout w/ Coffee.


----------



## doubled

Oliva serie G maduro beli with some green tea :tu


----------



## FunkyCold5

Had a NoVA Herf this past Saturday:

AF Hemingway Maduro Signature
ISOM
assorted PCs
San Cristobal Monumento

I have to admit, I enjoyed the San Cristobal more than the AF Hemi Maddie.


----------



## Phantom57

Right now, a Tatuaje Havana VI Verocu #9.


----------



## Patrick B

Had a Tatuaje series P earlier. Liked it. 

Getting ready to fire up an LX2 Robusto. YUM!


----------



## Vancehu

Just smoke my first Anejo 48 from last month's batch and I have to say... I'm very disappointed...
The maduro is not nearly as dark either... Any body received the same impression?

I have now bunch of 09 allocation and I don't want to dig into my collection of previous years.

Sigh.....


----------



## tattoofreak

Joya De Nicaragua Clasico Consul Thanks to ( PaleRider ) this is may first and so far its treating me good.


----------



## Patrick B

I had a Camacho 2005 Limited Harvest. A little different than what I expected from a Camacho, but this seems to be the consensus on this blend. Last 1/3 was fantastic.


----------



## Hot Stuff x

H. Upmann Robusto


----------



## doubled

LFD Liger L250 with some espresso after a brutal day in the cold:tu


----------



## Snake Hips

2006 Bolivar Corona Extra. God these are good...


----------



## CharlieCobra

Just finished a Montecristo # 50 Toro. Nice smooth smoke, the initial ash was over 2" long before it fell off. My Son was enjoying a La Gloria Cubana Torpedo. Nice way to close out a day...


----------



## Egis

Glad to hear I'm not the only one down hear smoking with his son! not meaning his under age his 19. 
We had RP 1999 Vintage, It was a nice mild cigar.


----------



## zitro_joe

Finished a Gran Habano Blue Label
Just lit a Los Statos De Luxe
Leon Jimenes is on deck


----------



## teotides

RP Vintage 90' belicoso...mmmmmm, chocolate.


----------



## Patrick B

Just had a big ol' Casa Torano Maduro. Lovely!


----------



## 1977topps

Starting to feel better. Celebrating with a Padron 3000.


----------



## 1977topps

Now I am smoking a fantastic Padron 1964 Principe. :biggrin1:


----------



## smokin'Jef

Got a huge sampler of Victor Sinclair sticks today...decisions...decisions...
I'm gonna go with the Bohemian Cuban Corojo robusto me thinks...


----------



## Paint

Chico57 said:


> Into the last third of a Padron 80th. :tu


Nice choice...:first:


----------



## 1977topps

Rocky Patel Autumn Collection Salomon.


----------



## doubled

Camacho Morton collection robusto, my first and it's very good so I'll have to get more:tu


----------



## cdowden3691

Tatuaje "El Triunfador" tonight, i.e. The Ghost. Wow, that was my first one and it didn't disappoint! 

:first:


----------



## ronhoffman2

On my drive home from work i had a 5 Vegas Miami Knuckle... a very very very excellent smoke.


----------



## MiamiRolled

Good to hear about the Miami Ron, have some coming my way.

Right now having a San Cristobal classico...not bad at all.


----------



## Andy

padron94


----------



## Paint

Just finished a DF Custom blend,torp excellent cigar...Thanks Lew for this one


----------



## Chico57

Almost finished with a Padron 1926 #6 Maduro.


----------



## NakedYoga

About to smoke a 5 Vegas Anomaly... got a 5-pack off the Devil Site about a month ago for like $5.00. Anyone ever had one?


----------



## karmaz00

having a monte PE tonight


----------



## smokin'Jef

Enjoying a very mild Victor Sinclair Primeros robusto with a couple Oatmeal stouts watching the MN Wild game.


----------



## hornitosmonster

Outside drinking a bud light and smoking a Joya De Nic Antano..


----------



## elderboy02

Cruzado Avalito


----------



## Herf N Turf

hornitosmonster said:


> Outside drinking a bud light and smoking a Joya De Nic Antano..


Ewwww! That's a cigar meant for SCOTCH! Or, at least a Porter, or Stout. Phillistine.:mrgreen:

I just finished an Oliva O maddie robu. Very good. Started out a little dry, but then livened up to "satisfying." Won't run out and buy a box, but I'd smoke it again.

Last night's selection was a consistently remarkable experience. La Gloria Cubana Reserva Selecta de Lujos Figuardo perfecto. The name is too long for anyone but a trained opera singer to say, but the flavors... yummmmmm


----------



## Phantom57

Right now, a My Father Robusto, excellent cigar.


----------



## FunkyCold5

Went to CigarManAndy's place and had a few smokes:

La Flor Dominicana Ligero Pyramid
Illusione cg4

The Illusione was a great finish for a great evening!


----------



## 1977topps

La Gloria Cubana Serie R #4 maduro.


----------



## orca99usa

Oliva Serie G maduro Churchill.


----------



## jfox520

Nub Cammie.

John


----------



## doubled

Tat havana VI victorias with some peruvian joe:tu


----------



## craigchilds

About to light up a Hoyo de Monterrey governor on the back porch. Working on tomorrow's Sunday School lesson (I'm the substitute teacher)


----------



## cdowden3691

Tat havana VI Angeles, in Houston, on the porch, 73 degrees and a little breeze, just enough to make it perfect!


----------



## mcmoyer

Just polished off a Padilla 1968 Robusto...

:bounce:


----------



## ronhoffman2

Oliva G maduro robusto, La Riqueza #2, Tatuaje Series P P3.


----------



## Chico57

Paint said:


> Nice choice...:first:


 Yes it is a very nice smoke isn't it.
Have been on a Padron kick lately, so thought I would change up a little and fire up a VSG Robusto.


----------



## rlaliberty

had a don diego playboy today. first "actual" cigar in a good couples of months (shitty machine mades not included). somewhat higher temp day up in NH so i figured it pertinent to light one up before the opportunity disappeared. i am not sure if the cigar was actually decent or if it had just been so long that even a cremosa would be good....either way, enjoyable!!!


----------



## 1977topps

Padron 1964 Monarca maduro. Awesome smoke! arty:


----------



## res ipsa loquitor

La flor dominicana double ligero. I'm w/ Shilala: "The big question is "What am I smoking next?" "


----------



## Bidiwalla

Had my first bad Oliva V - Double Toro... Turned bitter and sour in the middle .:hmm: I took the liberty to open it up and found not 1 but 2 stems in it. The first one had started to burn which i assume caused the bitterness... I am done for the day. 

.. lets call this an anomly.


----------



## teotides

Gispert maduro toro


----------



## TheStig

Camacho Triple Maduro.................6x60 I needed a little more hair on my chest.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

An AVO 22 O.R.




TASTY :banana:


----------



## cruisin66stang

Just finished a Padron 64 maduro torpedo. Excellent cigar. Great flavor and lotsa creamy smoke. Perfect draw. These never let me down.


----------



## Quasimoto

Just got back from Big Sticks in Mesa and picked up a NUB Cameroon 358 among others but it's what I'm smoking


----------



## Dcutt3

Just finished a Victor Sinclair Triple Corojo Torpedo. Im pretty new to cigars, but it wasnt too bad. Unfortunately about midway through it tunneled and went out. I was disappointed I didnt get to taste the back 9 on this one, but from what Ive read I wasnt going to get much from it anyway.


----------



## lowlife

RA 898. I was gifted four of these and set one aside for New Years Eve but passed and went with something else. This was my first one, and one of only a handfull of CC's I have had. It was excellent all the way around.


----------



## doubled

Jose La Piedra cazadoreswith some single malt:tu quite a tasteful combo.


----------



## azpostal

I just fished up the day with two nice cigars a Punch Gran Puro and a Tat IV.


----------



## penguinva

*Friday midday was a CAO LX2 - great stick & IMO better than either CX2 or MX2. Friday evening smoke was Bolivar Habana Robusto - exceptional cigar, great construction, perfect draw & burn, smoked slow & cool with fruit, cinnamon & leather I could identify. Yesterday was a Perdomo 10th Anniversary Maduro - big, thick torpedo that was extremely tasty.*


----------



## mc2712

Saturday night I smoked a Camacho 1962 and it was outstanding.


----------



## darkninja67

Since it is 50F out today I figured I will fire up a Don Tomas Corojo #2 in the park. Happy smoking people.


----------



## orca99usa

Montecristo #2.


----------



## Andy

just having a 2nd cup coffee just maybe i`ll havea indian tabac super fuerte


----------



## pit bull

Acid Blondie


----------



## Patrick B

I just had my first Casa Magna and really enjoyed it. Great construction and great burn, definitely a cut above most. Maybe not deserving of the ranking it got, but I will smoke many more of these.


----------



## mountaineer98

Oliva Serie V Churchill. The V is one of my favorites. I usually smoke the Dbl Robusto but the B&M has been out of them for a while. Oh well, I guess the Church will just have to do. LOL


----------



## Quasimoto

CAO Criollo Pato


----------



## Egis

Diamond Crown


----------



## ronhoffman2

Exile churchill


----------



## penguinva

*Just finished a DPG My Father Lancero - temperature reached mid-60's so was able to enjoy a great cigar - perfect construction, burn and draw and taste to die for. Garcia's My Father, IMO, one of best cigars he has produced - rivals the Vega Robaina Lancero smoked Christmas day.*


----------



## res ipsa loquitor

CAO Brazilia Samba for an awesome after dinner smoke. First time with these - excellent after the bit of disappointment w/ CAO Italia in the past.


----------



## tmoney

Finally warm enough to enjory a stogie...i opted for a DPG Serie JJ Maduro...great cigar.


----------



## gary106334

Tobacos Baez by Don Pepin.


----------



## ksibew

Just finished an Ashton ESG. It was a very good cigar.


----------



## pit bull

Rocky Patel R4


----------



## mkwestov

Punch London Club Maduro


----------



## J.Lazy

a plantation reserve toro from athe new orleans cigar factory.pretty good


----------



## PerpetualNoob

LGC Wavell maduro. It was really tight, until I finally gave up and clipped it a second time. After that, great smoke. Not Serie R great, but pretty damned good.


----------



## FunkyCold5

Enjoyed the great weather over the weekend.

Yeseterda:

H. Upmann Magnum 50
Don Kiki Brown Figurado


----------



## LouZava

Just smoked a Montecristo Edmundo. It was pretty damn good!


----------



## Quasimoto

Perdomo Lot 23


----------



## craigchilds

None today, probably.

Over the weekend, I enjoyed the unseasonably warm weather with the following:
Hoyo de Monterrey Governor
Gurkha Master Select Toro

They were both good, but the Gurkha Master Select was the better of the two.


----------



## mountaineer98

Nub Habano 460. Great after work cigar.


----------



## doubled

Ashton ESG 21 yr salute, decent smoke but not worth $17 in my opinion.:tu


----------



## ronhoffman2

a Nub Cameroon and a Nub Connecticut.


----------



## MiamiRolled

DPG Blue Label Lancero - very nice and much smoother than some of the reviews I have read. Lots of cedar, caramel and a hint of ceviche flavor .


----------



## Chico57

Almost finished with a CAO Gold Maduro Churchill.


----------



## PDV

I had a real good cigar weekend, by my standards: Greycliff 1666, Gurkha Legend, La Aurora 1495, and Perdomo Reserve Cameroon. All good to very good to my taste buds. :rockon:


----------



## 1977topps

Padron 1964 Exclusivo. Great as usual!


----------



## smokin'Jef

Victor Sinclair Yankee Connecticut robusto...an OK smoke, good construction, great smoker, uneven taster. Luckily I've got a wonderfully full Imperial stout from Boulevard to help it along!


----------



## Patrick B

Just had a Camacho 1962 Robusto. I've yet to be disappointed with a Camacho.


----------



## Corpus

Rocky Patel Edge. Wrapper damaged near the cap. Going out a constantly. Tastes peppery w/ a hint of mold (yes mold, but it's not terrible, just a touch amount - enough to taste). Nicotine buzzed to the max. Just went out again. I give up for now. I'll try again later, once my head floats down from the ceiling.


----------



## karmaz00

oliva o robusto...everything was perfect...probley one of the best burning smokes i have had..but i wasent getting anything off the flavor side


----------



## darkninja67

Smoked a Torano Virtuoso gorda then had a go at an Olive Series V figurado on an empty stomach. Needless to say it rocked me pretty well.


----------



## SMOKE20

CAO Black VR Robusto the other day


----------



## Baz

I just smoked a Padron toro tonight and last night a Fonseca robusto...


----------



## Patrick B

Torano 1916 Robusto - very nice!


----------



## pmp

bolivar petit corona


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Just finished my second Gurkha Centurion. It's _good._


----------



## Baz

I just smoked an Aurora 1495 robusto...give it a 7 1/2 out of 10...pretty good, a little bland...


----------



## SmoknTaz

Trinidad Reyes, my first thanks to a generous botl.


----------



## Shervin

A staple in my rotation Oliva V Lancero with a cup o joe.


----------



## FriendlyFire

Just pulled a Padron 3000 out, I put it in my dor July 07. I love it.


----------



## Patrick B

I had a Padron 3000 at work last night (I see a fellow Padron lover in the post above) and just finished a Nub Cameroon 460.


----------



## darkninja67

Heading out to smoke a Casa Torano torp. I am hoping it is good.


----------



## pmp

I'm looking forward to quitting time today. I think I'll light up a partagas petit corona especiale.


----------



## michael88n

After work today I had a 5 Vegas Classic with a couple of my coworkers. We sat around and watched the snow fall.
Good way to end the day. Would have been better with my wife at home.

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## Paint

601 Oscuro (green) label Perfecto


----------



## penguinva

*Had a Graycliffe 1666 Robusto for midday smoke and just finished a Lito Gomez Small Batch #2 - both awesome cigars, made for a great day!*


----------



## Chico57

penguinva said:


> *Had a Graycliffe 1666 Robusto for midday smoke and just finished a Lito Gomez Small Batch #2 - both awesome cigars, made for a great day!*


 LG Small Batch. Yum!!!! My second favorite cigar.
Right now I am half way through a La Riqueza #3. It is almost as good as the Padron Serie 1926 that I smoked last night and it is half the cost.
If I use the CA rating method and using price as one of the determining factors, this cigar beats the Padron 1926. lol:wink:


----------



## doubled

Taboo Twist petite corona with a TALL glass of yellow tail:tu


----------



## orca99usa

Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 gold.


----------



## Blindjimme

Good evening. New man to y'all, old timer to cigars. Just nubbed a Punch Double Maduro. Even though I lean towards the Nicaraguans, Punch's Honduran goodness is sweet. Wanted to wet my feet in this wondefrul forum and look forward to sharing and learning.

JB


----------



## Baz

I smoked a Casa Magna Colorado Robusto ($5.50 at Coronoa cigar) on the golf course today in Orlando and it was a great smoke...9/10...deserves the strong rating it got from CA this year (#1 overall)...!


----------



## Baz

I smoked a Casa Magna Colorado Robusto ($5.50 at Corona cigar) on the golf course today in Orlando and it was a great smoke...9/10...deserves the strong rating it got from CA this year (#1 overall)...!


----------



## oldfart54

Just finished a Conquista. Started on my 2nd double scotch and am waiting for pizza. Trying to decide what to smoke after dinner.


----------



## EdATX

Patel IDC 10th torpedo. Not to bad so far.. Sitting outside, nice weather. If I was closer, I could hear the waves splashing the shore at Lake Travis.


----------



## oldfart54

Ok, still working on my 2nd scotch. Getting ready to smoke a Flor de Oliva Robusto


----------



## baddddmonkey

Nothing today, But I had a CAO Brazilia last night. It was a good change up from all the mild cigars I've been smoking lately.


----------



## zitro_joe

Trying to decide ...:hungry:


----------



## Egis

Gurkha Beauty


----------



## madoqa

Casa Magna Colorado Torito(4 3/4x60)
This NUB like cigar is good, but I think Casa Magna blend for small RG(below 50 RG)


----------



## zitro_joe

Partagas Serie D No4: Awesome flavor! Required lots of touchups but worth it.


----------



## Patrick B

Had my first Tatuaje Miami. Very nice and I can't wait to have another!


----------



## ronhoffman2

yesterday i smoked: Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet magnum, Padilla Miami lancero, Padilla Serie 68 toro. haven't decided today's smokes yet.


----------



## Patrick B

I woke myself up today with a 460 Nub Habano and a big mug of high test coffee. Ready to tackle the day!


----------



## MiamiRolled

ronhoffman2 said:


> yesterday i smoked: Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet magnum, Padilla Miami lancero, Padilla Serie 68 toro. haven't decided today's smokes yet.


That is a nice smoke day. I love the Padilla 68.

Padron 4000 right now for me.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

The Sun is shining through some thin, high clouds, it's 32F, dead calm. I have a fresh pot of Costco Guatemalan coffee, and a Perdomo Slow-Aged toro. All together, that spells PORCH TIME!!! Yeah! It's a good day, so far. Just came in the house for a refill, and felt like sharing.


----------



## zitro_joe

601 red


----------



## doubled

Cabaiguan corona gorda while watching HellBoy II


----------



## Col. Craggyblast

DPG Cuban Blend robusto, aka DPG Black. A regular for me.


----------



## ronhoffman2

La Aroma de Cuba Monarch


----------



## wolfmonk

Man O War torpedo.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

zitro_joe said:


> Partagas Serie D No4: Awesome flavor! Required lots of touchups but worth it.


I see your PSD#4 and raise you 04 Ramon Allones ISOM Robusto, and on deck PAM 80th. Will do review tomorrow.


----------



## zitro_joe

Cigar Man Andy said:


> I see your PSD#4 and raise you 04 Ramon Allones ISOM Robusto, and on deck PAM 80th. Will do review tomorrow.


Ha! I've had dreams about that cigar...enjoy.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Partagas Black Bravo. As much as I love the Clasico, I think I may actually prefer this slightly smaller version of it, although I'm not exactly sure why.


----------



## orca99usa

CAO Sopranos - my first. A decent smoke, but I was far from blown away.


----------



## J.Lazy

orca99usa said:


> CAO Sopranos - my first. A decent smoke, but I was far from blown away.


the Worst CAO cigar ever!!


----------



## Egis

Cohiba Puro Dominican


----------



## Herf N Turf

*ARTURO FUENTE ANEJO TORPEDO*

This is supposed to be Opus X/GOF for maddie heads. Been sitting patiently in my box for about four months. I may be a maddie head, but I think its better! I'm just starting the second third and am already torn between loving it and hoping it never ends. This may just be the only super premi' Ive ever smoked that is _worth _the sticker price.

Burn line was a little unruly over the first inch, but has now settled in to a nice, consistent ring. The maddie wrapper is extraodinarily sweet and creamy, and the fillers are giving up toasted nut, cocoa bean and some walnut. A tad on the "dry" side at the moment, but I sense this dissapating with each draw. If Peete's offered a "Double Tobacco Latte" this would be it.

This, is a EFFIN' GREAT SMOKE! ...and I am NOT easily entertained.


----------



## wolfmonk

ITC Split Decision Double


----------



## boxer757

The new LGC Artesanos Des Miami Elegante


Great new smoke


----------



## SmoknTaz

Just finished an RP Vintage 92 mini beli. :bounce:


----------



## ronhoffman2

CAO Mx2 belicoso


----------



## doubled

Litto Small Batch #2:tu


----------



## PerpetualNoob

DPG Series JJ Belicoso from the CI "Platinum" sampler. Perfect draw and burn, and the flavor is killer. This is an awesome cigar! Makes me happy that I still have six other DPG's in the box.


----------



## mmpjim

Graycliff Crystal Pirate (Gold Label)..smoked before dinner on the boat dock..kicked my butt!


----------



## PerpetualNoob

AF Short Story. I am convinced that these are absolutely the very best small cigars on the market. Maybe ever. There are others that I have come to like, but these are the bee's knees, man.


----------



## Slick26

Giving an Oliva Serie V a shot right now. All this talk about Olivas got me curious. 
I bought a Serie O as well, but I'll wait on that one...


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Partagas Black Clasico. Yeah, I'm sort of in a rut, but I really do love these things. Since I'm off work tomorrow, I think I should see how many Big Stinky Gurkhas I can choke down in a day. "Three" seems like a nice, happy number.


----------



## Patrick B

Had a Camcho 1962 Robusto.


----------



## michael88n

Indian Tabac Super Fuerte - I got a bundle as a freebie and it was pretty good.
I'm going to let the rest take a nap and I'm sure they'll get better.

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## FunkyCold5

Linked up with a few BOTLs @ Bethesda Tobacco:

AF Anejo #46
Coronado by La Flor - Double Corona


----------



## orca99usa

5 Vegas Classic Torpedo - a nice stick.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Enjoyed a decent Victor Sinclair Bohemian Buddha robusto last evening. The mid range was awesome as it got a very nice deep dark cherry/blackberry flavor that lasted for about 15 to 20 minutes. Looking forward to sparking up another one soon to see if it does the same.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Having a 5 Vegas 'A' Anomaly. Until I had my first one of these, I thought I didn't like small cigars. Now, it has become a Quest. So far, I'd say it is the AF Short Story firmly in 1st place, and just about a tie between these, and the Shorty for second place.


----------



## zitro_joe

5Vegas Limitada 2008- just lit it, first couple of draws are nice, med flavor. Hopefully it keeps this up thorugh out the entire smoke...potential to be a regular in the humi so far.


----------



## SMOKE20

Smoked a CAO Black Limited yesterday, I thought it was a great smoke. A little milder than I usually like but none the less a very good smoke. 

Burned near perfect


----------



## baddddmonkey

I just had my first Oliva Serie G Maduro Robusto earlier today. It was awesome! I am definately a fan and will get more one day....of course when I have the room in my humidor, or when I stop being lazy and set up my coolerdor.


----------



## zitro_joe

RP I-Press; pretty nice.


----------



## boxer757

Just finished a Rocky Patel Winter Collection robusto and once again I am lighting up an LGC Artesanos Elegante


----------



## Blindjimme

A Rocky Rosado. I love this cigar, spicy from start to finish. A well 
constructed smoke with a beautiful milk chocolate wrapper. ( I know
it's supposed to "Rosado", but I just don't see it! )

JB


----------



## tx_tuff

Smoking a Tat Black Robusto that I got in Jan at a event. Its a damn good smoke! I think its better then the last batch of the regular Tat Black that was sold.


----------



## royhubbs

I'm over my cold and decided after waiting a week for a smoke that I would try and enjoy a CAO Cx2 Robusto out in the 24 degree weather. Overall it was a very smooth smoke, I would classify it as mild-medium but it had some nice subtle earthy flavors that kept me going till the end. It won't be my everyday smoke anytime soon but it's a smoke I can definitely enjoy. I need some warmer weather tho , it's killin me.


----------



## michael88n

Indian Tobbac Super Fuerte - Good stick. Good price.

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## PDV

My first Padilla Signature 1932. Yum!

And I have 24 more! :banana:


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

A JdNA 1970 Belicoso. And loving it.


----------



## tattoofreak

Don Pepin Series JJ Nat its my first and so far not as good as the Blue & Black labels 
but I just lit it up Its a little tight but not bad has a good burn so far.


----------



## Patrick B

Today I had a Tat Miami Noellas and a Camacho 10th anny 11/18. I wish every days menu was like this!


----------



## orca99usa

Rocky Patel Sun Grown torpedo.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Had an Oliva G belicoso last night. About 1.5" into it, I got a blast of something that was just horrible. Don't know what it was, maybe a hair, or something. Really, really nasty, though. It was just one drag. I let the cigar rest in the ashtray for a few minutes, purged it, and the rest of the smoke was just fine. The last third of it was _very _good. I've also had the robusto, and I can definitely see why people like these so much. The price is right on them, too.

I really had a craving for a 601 Blue, and was very disappointed that the B&M was out of them.


----------



## zitro_joe

PerpetualNoob said:


> Had an Oliva G belicoso last night. About 1.5" into it, I got a blast of something that was just horrible. Don't know what it was, maybe a hair, or something. Really, really nasty, though. It was just one drag. I let the cigar rest in the ashtray for a few minutes, purged it, and the rest of the smoke was just fine. The last third of it was _very _good. I've also had the robusto, and I can definitely see why people like these so much. The price is right on them, too.
> 
> I really had a craving for a 601 Blue, and was very disappointed that the B&M was out of them.


601 Blue, mmmm. You helped me decided my lunch smoke. lighting it up in a few.


----------



## darkninja67

Smoked a Perdomo Habano Gordo and a Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 toro. Both were very good.


----------



## Patrick B

I revisited the Nub Conny 354 today. I thought I didn't like this cigar based on one I had few months ago. This one was a very good quick smoke. Go figure.


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of a Monte Afrique Jambo Jambo. It is the last :bawlingf a fiver purchased about a year and a half ago. Very nice!
IMO, after smoking 5 of these over a period of time, this is a cigar that improves with time in the humi.


----------



## Wacco

Perdomo Eagle tonight. It's fairly mild here, around 65 or so. I think I'll sit outside, instead of the enclosed porch.


----------



## Egis

arturo fuente chateau king b, full bodied, but it's so smooth you can't even tell  and it's so nice youll smoke it twice.


----------



## boxer757

Cabaiguan MADURO rx :banana:


----------



## axi

Celebrated President's day by puffing on a San Cristobal Classico yesterday and smoked a Cubao No. 5 today.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Romeo y Julieta Reserve Real Love Story. It's OK. I don't hate it, but it doesn't really WOW me, either.


----------



## LkyLindy

Vsg Sorcerer--never misses


----------



## Egis

Cao Italia, long lunch time today :high5:


----------



## Jack Straw

La Aroma de Cuba Edicion Especial


----------



## mmpjim

last night, on the back deck...a Cohiba..smoooooooth


----------



## baddddmonkey

I'm bout to go have a La Aurora Preferidos Sun Grown. These babies are delicious!


----------



## ronhoffman2

Partagas Black bravo w/3+ years age on it.


----------



## Chico57

About 1 inch into a Padron 80th Maduro. Very nice!


----------



## kitterman12003

Chico57 said:


> About 1 inch into a Padron 80th Maduro. Very nice!


Patel 1990. yummmmmm


----------



## DBCcigar

Just finished a Camacho Scorpion - YUM!


----------



## cyberdiver

5 Vegas Miami. First time I tried one of these! Very impressed!! Nice and smooth, I would say a medium smoke with a perfect burn and a great draw! That along with a nice glass of Merlot, and I'm very happy!


----------



## Dcutt3

cyberdiver said:


> 5 Vegas Miami. First time I tried one of these! Very impressed!! Nice and smooth, I would say a medium smoke with a perfect burn and a great draw! That along with a nice glass of Merlot, and I'm very happy!


I really enjoyed the two of these I have had, not gonna lie. Went down very smooth for me. Im currently enjoying a nice GOLD robuusto with a bottle of heineken. Very pleased with this one as well. Great burn, great light with a cedar match, huge draw, lots of smoke. No complaints.


----------



## cyberdiver

Dcutt3 said:


> I really enjoyed the two of these I have had, not gonna lie. Went down very smooth for me. Im currently enjoying a nice GOLD robuusto with a bottle of heineken. Very pleased with this one as well. Great burn, great light with a cedar match, huge draw, lots of smoke. No complaints.


I've been very pleased with all the 5 Vegas line that I have tried. I actually bought a box of these Miami's without even trying one. So, needless to say, I am glad this one is working out so well!


----------



## doubled

Rp Olde World Reserve maduro with some yellow tail:tu


----------



## SixPackSunday

heading outside now to fire up an rp edge torpedo.


----------



## TheStig

I just had a Rocky Patel Winter Edition. I have to do some research on it, but if I have to guess I would say it is very heavy on the Ligero.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Gurkha Centurian perfecto. These are really good. I bought several packs off c-bid, and I'm glad I did. I also have a dozen or so Royal Brigades that I haven't tried yet.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Smoked an '06 Cohiba Robustos tonight thanks to Jason (Karmaz00)


----------



## magste

Gurkha Ancient Warrior Torpedo. My first Gurkha and a nice positive surprise


----------



## Phantom57

Right now, a Tatuaje Havana VI Verocu #9.


----------



## nizzer

Tatuaje Havana VI hermosa, got a box for a great price 40%. store said the move really slow and they are clearing out there tatuaje inventory


----------



## doubled

Alec Bradley Tempus robusto with some good old Walker black.:tu


----------



## Egis

La Riqueza by Tatuaje


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Just sparked up my first NUB Cameroon 354. Haven't smoked enough of it to form an opinion, yet. I would rather have had one of the Habanos, maybe the torpedo, but this was a B&M purchase, so you take what they have.

I think they should make the 460 in a box-pressed maduro torpedo. That would rock!

I'm a little further into this one, now. It's pretty good. We'll see how the rest of it goes.


----------



## tx_tuff

PerpetualNoob said:


> Just sparked up my first NUB Cameroon 354. Haven't smoked enough of it to form an opinion, yet. I would rather have had one of the Habanos, maybe the torpedo, but this was a B&M purchase, so you take what they have.
> 
> I think they should make the 460 in a box-pressed maduro torpedo. That would rock!
> 
> I'm a little further into this one, now. It's pretty good. We'll see how the rest of it goes.


As of right now the Maduro is only going to be made in two sizes. The 460 and 464T. No box press. Sam Leccia like making the box press with the Cameroon because that wrapper is more forgiving when wet.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

tx_tuff said:


> As of right now the Maduro is only going to be made in two sizes. The 460 and 464T. No box press. Sam Leccia like making the box press with the Cameroon because that wrapper is more forgiving when wet.


They might can handle wet, but they sure as Hell don't handle the dry very well. I've been smoking this for an hour now, in the 30%RH ambient, and I've had to re-glue the wrapper back down three times already. I've had the same problem, or worse, with lots of other Cameroons. They seem awfully fragile. To its credit, this one's not as bad as some I've had. Some of them looked like they had those joke exploding things in them.


----------



## Patrick B

Busy day today with a tasting/herf going down. I had a Camacho 1962 Robusto, a Cuabo #6, and a Nub 460 Habano.


----------



## 1977topps

Padron 3000 maduro. Great as usual! :bounce:


----------



## pit bull

Gurkha Master Select and Acid Blondie


----------



## smokin'Jef

Sticking up a Victor Sinclair Series 55 Cameroon robusto for the start of my relaxing weekend...


----------



## ronhoffman2

Gran Habano 3 Siglos robusto


----------



## zitro_joe

LAdC EE, very nice with carne asada!


----------



## mmpjim

Romeo Y Julieta 1875 red label..very nice..lots of smoke, good draw, only 2 ashes thru the smoke..did make me a little light headed...after dinner smoke with friends!


----------



## doubled

Bolivar PC with some green tea to start off my bday weekend.:tu


----------



## pit bull

Last night and into this morning..... Drew Estate Green Hero and Drew Estate Java maduro


----------



## fiddlegrin

pit bull said:


> Last night and into this morning..... Drew Estate Green Hero and Drew Estate Java maduro


Nice Work! :usa:


----------



## mmpjim

doubled said:


> Bolivar PC with some green tea to start off my bday weekend.:tu


well...happy birthday :banana:


----------



## zitro_joe

Just finished a Padilla '48. Moving on to a CAO Italia.


----------



## Denahue

About to go out for Black Pearl Rojo. Later a Grand Habanos 3 Sig...


----------



## craigchilds

Last night -- CI Legend by Pepin Garcia. 

This cigar had been aging in my friend's humidor for a year. The extra age had really improved both the draw and the taste of this cigar. It still had that Pepin spice, but was smoother and cooler than I remember.


----------



## mountaineer98

Ashton ESG. Churchill size, i dont know if that makes a 20 or a 21 year. Only about an inch into it, but it seems much better than the first one I had.


----------



## Chico57

mountaineer98 said:


> Ashton ESG. Churchill size, i dont know if that makes a 20 or a 21 year. Only about an inch into it, but it seems much better than the first one I had.


 That would make it a 20, but I would take either one without hesitation.
Right now, I'm about half way through a LFD Limitado III.


----------



## doubled

Camacho 1962 robusto as the celebration continues:tu


----------



## ronhoffman2

Conuco Sixty and a Tat Havana VI Angeles


----------



## KickU2Sleep

Cusano Corojo 1997


----------



## PerpetualNoob

This morning, 5 Vegas Gold torpedo, which just about self-destructed before I was done with it. Right now, A.F. Chateau Fuente maduro. I just lit it, but so far it seems pretty mild.


----------



## zitro_joe

PerpetualNoob said:


> This morning, 5 Vegas Gold torpedo, which just about self-destructed before I was done with it. Right now, A.F. Chateau Fuente maduro. I just lit it, but so far it seems pretty mild.


Graycliff 1666. first time, not bad.


----------



## goodearth58

Fonseca 30th anniversary perfecto from a box I picked up at a B&M in Plaistow NH for only 79.00 for the box of ten


----------



## zitro_joe

Rocky Patel Vintage 1999


----------



## golfermd

Partagas Spanish Rosada Familia 6X54. Wonderful smoke, even thought it was 34 degrees and a 25 mph wind outside. Still enjoyed it immensely.


----------



## ronhoffman2

5 Vegas Miami churchill


----------



## ronhoffman2

now onto a Puros Indios Maxima reserva churchill


----------



## mcmoyer

Just finished a Taboo Cameroon Churchill...

:biggrin1:


----------



## ezmoney5150

I started off the day with an LFD El Jocko maduro. This afternoon I smoked a 601 Oscuro robusto.


----------



## Bigd417

CAO Black VR. This is the second of a fiver I got from the devil site. Wasn't impressed by the first one a little harsh for my taste. Waited about a month before I tried the second one and it seems to have smotheed out from the first one, giving the impression they might be pretty young. I think I'll let the last three age another 4-5 months to see if they continue to improve. But it appears that I like the plain Blacks better then the VR.


----------



## ronhoffman2

had an Esteban Carrera churchill on the drive home.


----------



## Tupapa

icehog3 said:


> New thread, whatcha smokin'?


Don Anotonio Maduro from martinezcigars here in New York. Awesome blend..................:amen:


----------



## doubled

PAM 64 imperial:tu so good and so consistent


----------



## royhubbs

Rocky Patel Vintage 92 robusto. Smoking this for the first time before I bid on the devil site for a box. So far it is a great smoke. Even tho I'm freezing my ass off. But I need my cigar fix


----------



## cdowden3691

Tat havana VI Angeles - awesome smoke...


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Got some Gurkha Nepalese Warriors off C-bid, came in the mail today. I really love the Class Regents, and I think these are the same thing with a different wrapper, so I should like these, too. I think. Never know, though, right?


----------



## orca99usa

La Gloria Cubana Serie R #7 maduro - my primary go-to smoke.


----------



## ronhoffman2

CAO Italia Box-pressed


----------



## klipsch

Getting ready to sit down with an Avo Piramides. I've decided that I'm no longer a fan of pyramid shaped sticks...so I need to humanely put this one out of it's misery... :smoke:


----------



## JohnLongIsland

Just finished a La Aurora Platinum Tubo.


----------



## Tupapa

wow pam's are awesome......... I like the pam delicias... the 64's are a rare treat for special occasions.... lucky you dude........


----------



## JBI

LHO I Corona Gorda - :smoke:


----------



## royhubbs

Arganese Connecticut I got as a freebie. 1/3 into it the wrapper started to peel off and it sat in my humidor for at least a month. but it tasted alright


----------



## Big D

Gurkha Class Regent Beli, MMMM good stuff!


----------



## mmpjim

Padron Importado brown label. So so. Too much air, got soft or mushy toward the end.


----------



## Tupapa

mmpjim said:


> Padron Importado brown label. So so. Too much air, got soft or mushy toward the end.


Not for nothing but I like soft cigars over stiff ones....


----------



## golfermd

La Gloria Cubana Series R #5 Natural. Long, very difficult work day. Was nice to kick back and smoke this baby. Really hit the spot!


----------



## DBCcigar

Camacho Scorpion


----------



## royhubbs

CAO Cx2


----------



## Chico57

royhubbs said:


> CAO Cx2


The Cx2 is my second favorite cigar from CAO.
Right now I am into the last third of a GOF Carlito Churchill that was gifted to me by ja3480.


----------



## ronhoffman2

Indian Tabac Super Fuerte churchill


----------



## SmoknTaz

Por Larranaga panetela, nice little smoke!


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

RP I-Press


----------



## smakudwn

Sol Cubano Con


----------



## darkninja67

Hoyo De Monterrey Dark Sumatra Noche. I really missed smoking these. Love them for the price.


----------



## ezmoney5150

Just finishe up a JDN Celebration. Good cedary, flavorful smoke.


----------



## ronhoffman2

Taboo HSG toro grande


----------



## DBCcigar

Ashton ESG


----------



## LkyLindy

Got to go with a monte #2--Sweet


----------



## joorbeck

indian tabac camaroon legend 60 ring gauge huge and good


----------



## Chico57

Half way through my first 601 Black Label Robusto. So far I like it.


----------



## CaribbeanSoul

Just finished a R&J Habana Reserve. Med-Full bodied and smooth. Very nice!


----------



## Cigary

Just enjoyed a CAO Brazilia Box Pressed,,,what a great cigar for someone who never used to like anything about any CAO,,,I'm converted.


----------



## cruisin66stang

The Smoke Ring in Webster, Tx. had an Avalon Cigar event tonight. I picked up a sampler pack of the Hellhound series and the Number series. I smoked the Hellhound 60 and the Number 46. The Hellhound was too large for my personal preference but overall it was a very good cigar. I can't wait to try one of the smaller sizes. The number 46 was an excellent cigar. It is a Brazilian Maduro with a rich, complex tobacco flavor and medium spice. The draw and burn was perfect. This has quickly become one of my favorites. To top off a great night I won a box of the Juke Red 7X52. I heartily recommend folks give Avalon a try.


----------



## Phantom57

Right now, an Illusione cg4.


----------



## Cigarz

A Cusano Paired Maduro. This is an awesome cigar, very similar to a Padron26 maduro.


----------



## darkninja67

Just got in from smoking a Casa Torano torpedo and finished with a Hoyo Dark Sumatra Noche. I think I still like the Exodus 1959 out of the Toranos I have tried thus far.


----------



## craigchilds

Last night, I sat outside with a Flor de A.Allones Bellicoso, with 10 months age from my humidor. Very tasty. Watched a DVD on my daughter's portable player.


----------



## rlaliberty

just had my first flor de oliva. wasn't bad at all. better than most smokes ive had for the same price.


----------



## mapes

CAO Cameroon Torpedo. Very flavorful, juicy, and sweet. Quite enjoyable.


----------



## golfermd

Arturo Fuente Chateau Cuban Corona Natural. Nice smoke with cup of Darjeeling. Last day to enjoy an outside smoke for the next several days...:beerchug:


----------



## CharlieCobra

San Cristobal de La Habana La Punta. A nice spicy Cuban with a strong finish.


----------



## ronhoffman2

RP Limited Edition Vintage '90 'A' that's been in my humi for 4 years.


----------



## doubled

Oliva V lancero with some espresso:tu


----------



## Stroble_Cigars

Had a nice VSG Beli this afternoon. It was supposed to be my birthday smoke last week but, today was the first nice day in a long time.


----------



## d_day

I am not smoking right now, but later tonight I will be smoking a Camacho Triple Maduro robusto.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

T. Mercedes:brushteeth:


----------



## Gumby

I just sparked a 5 Vegas Relic. I'm having a Dogfish Head Midas Touch along with it.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Oliva Serie V Lancero. Earlier, a 1998 Bolivar Coronas Extra ISOM herfing with the boys.


----------



## royhubbs

Camacho Corojo Monarca Maduro

Whew! I must say the first 2/3 of this smoke was perfect, Strong but not too strong earthy taste with some small hints of peppery tastes. while the last 1/3 suddenly got very strong and the peppery taste took over and nearly had me outside begging for mercy. Definitely an after dinner smoke.


----------



## azpostal

I just finished a Montecristo White, it was good but not much in the strength department. More of a morning or early afternoon cigar.


----------



## curtwill

heading out to the hot-tub with a arganese maduro presidente robusto and 2 fingers of woodford reserve and water...have a good night


----------



## HerfinUSA

Don Pepin "My Father" #3


----------



## craigchilds

Last night I enjoyed a La Herencia Cubana Churchill, followed by an Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend Maduro.
Was drinking Old Pulteney single malt scotch.


----------



## Chico57

About half way through my second 601 Blue Label Maduro Toro.
Did not care for the first one that I smoked so I let this one rest for about six months. This one isn't much better. I have had better DPG Maduro cigars.
Now the 601 Black Label that I smoked a few days ago was very good.
Go figure. lol


----------



## ronhoffman2

Cugine maduro robusto


----------



## ronhoffman2

Now I'm onto a Man O' War corona


----------



## Mirrorlure7m

Fuente Anejo Shark No.77 ... Was in a good mood so I thought I would open up that box . I have 16 left now. What a wonderful cigar !!!!


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Fonseca Vintage robusto


----------



## commonsenseman

Indian Tabac Boxer Maduro, not too shabby for just over a buck each.


----------



## doubled

Tat havana VI victoria with some Kona blend coffee:tu


----------



## JohnLongIsland

Padron '26 #35 Natural


----------



## royhubbs

Drew estate natural elixir . Then on my way to my local b&m to enjoy a smoke & watch the celtics game


----------



## golfermd

doubled said:


> Tat havana VI victoria with some Kona blend coffee:tu


What's this stick like? I have to admit I like the high Central American and African coffees more than Kona.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Just had an Opus X Petite Lancero.


----------



## orca99usa

CAO MX2. Plugged up from the get-go, had to toss it after smoking about an inch of it. A real disappointment.


----------



## royhubbs

CAO Cx2 and a oliva g maduro


----------



## Patrick B

358 Nub connie right now, it's cold out. Last night was a Casa Magna Torito and a CAO Italia BP.


----------



## CaribbeanSoul

Last night I had a Hoya de Tradicion robusto. A great cigar with a slight box press that reminded me of the RASS I am about to light up on the patio this afternoon.


----------



## wolfmonk

Camacho 10th anniversary Corojo. Very peppery start - almost done with it and it's been pretty good, I had some crooked burn issues, though.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Right now, a Montesino that I got from the B&M, but I'm not exactly sure which one. Looks to me like a belicoso size, 5x52-ish, dark wrapper but not maduro-dark. It's my first Montesino, and I just lit it, so I haven't got much of an opinion yet. Seems ok so far.

Last night, 5 Vegas Anomaly, a 5 Vegas Gold torpedo in the morning. Friday night, Gurkha Centurion. May have also been a 5 Vegas Shorty in there somewhere, judging by the bands in my smoking area. Yeah, I'm a known Cinco-ho, and I don't apologize for it.


----------



## ronhoffman2

5 Vegas Classic torpedo


----------



## ronhoffman2

Esteban Carrera churchill


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Tat J21 Reserva. Yummmm


----------



## curtwill

just finished up the evening with a gurkha black dragon robusto and a bit of mclelland's speyside on the rocks......nice end to the weekend


----------



## Hold My Toad

I just got done with a Perdomo 10th anniversary maduro its a tasty little stick that's never led me wrong.


----------



## Sunshine86

I'm currently enjoying a Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic '79 (robusto).


----------



## jmgosman

Punch Gran Puro. It's sort of my last relationship...short-lived, rather heavy, and a little peppery toward the end. :mrgreen:


----------



## ronhoffman2

Sol Cubano sumatra toro


----------



## Mitchell

Partagas Black Label edit: Nice thread here. thanks


----------



## JP_26

Oliva Serie G Cameroon Churchill


----------



## ronhoffman2

Sancho Panza Double Maduro escudero


----------



## Wacco

Almost 5:30 here, and about 80 degrees. Beautiful time to sit on the veranda.

I have a Jose Piedra Cremas.


----------



## doubled

La Riqueza #5 with some vanilla red tea:tu


----------



## Ender03

royal Jamaican. delicious


----------



## Mitchell

Habanos Puros Fuerte


----------



## g man

CAO Cameroon


----------



## roughrider

Padilla Miami


----------



## ronhoffman2

Cusano 59 Rare Cameroon robusto


----------



## MiamiRolled

Tatuaje Miami and Padilla Miami - not at the same time and not just because they say Miami...i don't think.


----------



## Chipper

"The Renegade" Xikar Defiance robusto.
Very creamy, slightly sweet, woody cedar flavor.
Overall not bad for the price.


----------



## tsolomon

Tatuaje Noella, very nice.


----------



## JP_26

J. Fuego 777 Corona. First experience with this cigar and from the looks of it, I will probally be buying a box soon.


----------



## cabeson

Tatuaje Cohete


----------



## Mitchell

Rocky Patel Renaissance


----------



## royhubbs

Had a Partagas Black Maximo from a 5 pack I got, Not really impressed but ill let the others sit and try again down the road.

and Just finished a RP Vintage 92 toro. Very good smoke! glad I bought a box of these


----------



## Andy

don pepin cuban classic


----------



## SMOKE20

Gran habano conn. Was real good then about 1/3 to go it got a little harsh.


----------



## patscigar

Litto Gomez Chisel!!! Really good, but not as strong as I was expecting.


----------



## CharlieCobra

A nice smooth Montecristo # 2 with Cafe Verona.


----------



## zitro_joe

Oh yeah!


----------



## aracos

Had a Primer Mundo Rosado Oscuro with Sean Williams of Primer Mundo earlier today...


----------



## Chipper

cabeson said:


> Tatuaje Cohete


Yes, that is a fine smoke. Had one today. Thanks Tower!


----------



## PerpetualNoob

I was really bummed the last time I went to the B&M and they were out of the 601 Blue, then I found one in the bottom of the humidor the other day, so I'm smoking it. Not even sure how long it was in there. These things are awesome! I can't believe I managed to keep one long enough to forget about it, since I only buy 1-2 at a time.


----------



## zackly

*Camacho Diploma*

Found one buried in my humi. A great med-full bodied stick. Smoked like a dream! Too bad they're too expensive for my 3-4 a day habit. Will buy a fiver to have on hand when I want to treat myself.


----------



## ssutton219

Just finished up a Foncesa Cosacos



not bad but not in my top 10...




Nice smooth cigar after not being able to smoke for a while!





Shawn


----------



## golfermd

Just enjoyed a Cohiba Robusto listening to the Rippingtons. Nice way to relax for the afternoon...:beerchug:


----------



## Cheroot

Smoking a Tatuaje Serie P Toro. For a sandwich (long/medium/short filler) cigar, this is exceptional. Holds ash better than many long fillers. Great cubanesque flavor too. Famous has them for $105 for box of 31. Anyone find any better deals on these?


----------



## Jcurtin

icehog3 said:


> New thread, whatcha smokin'?


I just lit up a camacho scorpion.


----------



## Chubno

Enjoying a Punch Gran Puro Sesenta
I really like this Cigar


----------



## DBCcigar

*Breakfast:* 5 Vegas Miami

*Dinner: *Gran Habano 3 SIGLOS

*Post-Dinner: *I am about to light up a Camacho Diploma


----------



## DBCcigar

patscigar said:


> Litto Gomez Chisel!!! Really good, but not as strong as I was expecting.


Damn, what do you think is strong then!?! :shock:


----------



## ronhoffman2

5 Vegas Miami robusto


----------



## darkninja67

Just burnt a RyJ Habana Reserve gordo. Very good smoke. Rich and smooth with a great aroma to it.


----------



## Chico57

Half way through my first Saint Luis Rey Habanos Corona.
It was gifted to me by a former CS member.


----------



## SMOKE20

5 Vegas Miami KNuckle, ohhh sooo good


----------



## Zarathustra19

Padron 1964 Natural. First of the natural line I've had, Principe size. Excellent smoke so far, really enjoying this one before moving to almost exclusively Flor de Oliva (not a bad smoke, but not quite as complex as I like).


----------



## Zarathustra19

Sorry about the double post, but can't edit at the point. Its about an hour and a half later after the Padron and I'm on my Flor de Oliva. Very mild, maybe going into medium-ish, but very good aroma, loose draw, but great pace. Nice mild flavors, and pairing well with my Grolsch lager.


----------



## Hawk6815

Sitting on the couch burning an Opus Robusto. As my deployment date gets closer, my wife is letting me get away with more and more.

Will


----------



## Blindjimme

Cheroot said:


> Smoking a Tatuaje Serie P Toro. For a sandwich (long/medium/short filler) cigar, this is exceptional. Holds ash better than many long fillers. Great cubanesque flavor too. Famous has them for $105 for box of 31. Anyone find any better deals on these?


I'm glad to hear that, I got a box on the way I bought without knowing
it was a mixed filler, or that there was 31 cigars! I thought it was 20 Tatuaje's at a good price. I found out after the fact. Bonus. Oh, and I'm smoking a CAO Brazila Samba!

JB


----------



## doubled

Cohiba lancero with some espresso:tu I love Fridays!


----------



## Kasubot

Beautiful Day in at my birthplace of DC and a Perdomo Reserve Cameroon while watching rushhour traffic. I love being home for spring break.


----------



## Snake Hips

La Gloria Cubana Medaille D'Or No. 3

What a lovely smoke! 7in x 26RG, but a lot of subtle, awesome flavors.


----------



## Baz

I smoked my first Avo (#2) tonight...best cigar I have ever had...also smoked a La Aurora 1495 Robusto after, which was no match for the Avo...played poker for 6 hours at the Daytona Kennel Club (greyhound track)...bike week this week in Daytona Beach...I drove over from my home in Orlando...


----------



## darkninja67

Smoked a Joya de Nicaraga Antano Gran Consul (poor draw but nice flavor) then a Nub Habano followed up by a Perdomo Lot 23 robusto. Pretty nice day in Boston today so I took advantage of it.


----------



## royhubbs

CAO america monument. Damn this is good


----------



## docruger

Andros Churchill with a Amarillo wrapper. very good mild-med smoke


----------



## SmoknTaz

JLP petit cazadores, my first in this vitola. I think this box will disappear real quick!


----------



## wvprankster

Cardenas Maduro Special Reserve. A botique from Sacramento, CA. Good smoke--lotso flavor. Burns a little hot though.:smoke:


----------



## KickU2Sleep

Partagas 1845 not too bad


----------



## zitro_joe

CC SLR


----------



## Blindjimme

A short, fat Perdomo Lot 23 Belicoso with a cup of Dark Roast Columbian.


----------



## ronhoffman2

Padilla Achilles salomon


----------



## roughrider

CAO Italia


----------



## ezmoney5150

Just into my final third of a JDN Celebration. I like the Antano' better, but couldn't pass this up. A box of churchills for $60.


----------



## zitro_joe

601 green


----------



## The Tin Man

Oliva Master Blends 3 Double Robusto


----------



## Bidiwalla

Smoking - La Flor D. DL 600
Feeling - :thumb::thumb::thumb:

Hat off to Lito


----------



## Wacco

I had a Perdomo Lot 23 Belicoso earlier.

I'm heading to the casino to see Bill Engvall. I'm taking along a Monte Petit Edmundo.


----------



## ronhoffman2

Reyes Family Premier toro


----------



## zitro_joe

ronhoffman2 said:


> Reyes Family Premier toro


 What do you think?


----------



## royhubbs

Oliva O maduro robusto


----------



## darkninja67

Just finished the day with a Torano Exodus 1958 perfecto. My last one, thankfully I have a box coming.


----------



## doubled

Had a PAN 64 principe now a San Cristobal Supremo:tu


----------



## wolfmonk

5 Vegas Archetype with Anchor Steam Porter


----------



## ronhoffman2

G.A.R. gran consul


----------



## Wacco

Looks to be busy in town, I can hear the gunfire from the re-enactors near the OK Corral. May take a stroll later, see what's going on in town.

It's 70+ degrees here, a couple scattered clouds, but overall, a nice day. 

I'm headed out on the veranda, and bringing along a Torano Virtuoso Crescendo. 

Probably more later.


----------



## docruger

i just finished a Value Line Honduran #100 a medium-bodied with a smooth, toasty,
nutty flavor and aromatic Sumatra wrapper. when i first bought them from famous they tasted like crap, put them in my humidor for about 3 month and now its a great smoke.


----------



## zucc

i just had a rocky patel decade and let me say i enjoyed it very much. who eles likes the decades?


----------



## Cigary

CAO Brazilia,,,,this one needed more humidor time as the one I had 2 weeks ago was really good but it had been aged for at least 5 months. This one I got and smoked today was a gifted cigar that only had one week in my humi and it smoked a bit 'green' so now I know better than to smoke something that quickly without some time to rest.


----------



## CaribbeanSoul

zucc said:


> i just had a rocky patel decade and let me say i enjoyed it very much. who eles likes the decades?


I agree...I had one a few hours ago and loved it. The wrapper fell apart at the end, but I was pretty much done with it.


----------



## CaribbeanSoul

Casa Magna Torito - Thanks to Scott1966 on the trade!


----------



## Baginoman

H.upmann vintage cameroon.....awesome smoke!

Probably one of my favorites that ive smoked this year:thumb:


----------



## royhubbs

This afternoon I had a CAO L’Anniversaire Cameroon Belicoso


----------



## Kasubot

Im thinking about trying my Olivia Serie G Special G. Just picked it up the other day at my B+M


----------



## SMOKE20

Tatuajae Havani IV, great smoke a staple in my humidor


----------



## Wacco

I brewed my coffee so strong this morning, that I probably won't blink until Thursday.

I have a Torano Reserva Selecta Torpedo to begin this fine Monday.

More later, I'm sure.


----------



## craigchilds

The last few nights have been kind to me:

Wednesday: Omar Ortez Original Bellicoso
Thursday: La Herencia Cubana Churchill (with Caol Ila single malt)
Friday: Don Lino Africa robusto
Saturday: Flor de A. Allones Bellicoso
Sunday: Fonseca 5-50

Ok, so the Fonseca on Sunday was a bust (I've never had a Fonseca I liked), but the others were very good, especially the Omar Ortez and the Flor de A. Allones


----------



## ronhoffman2

had a Nub Cameroon at the dog park


----------



## doubled

VSG Illusion from '04 with some Dirty Bastard ale:tu


----------



## JP_26

La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero #660. 1/4 the way down, phew...breathe...


----------



## Legion

Today a Gurkha Estate Select Prince cigar...Really loving this one


----------



## Bidiwalla

ROcky Patel Vintage 92 Torpedo....:banana: ...


----------



## JohnLongIsland

Padron 80
It lives up to the hype.


----------



## blueeyedbum

Pargtagas Black Classico. I must say I was a little disappointed. I was expecting a spicy maduro. Flavor was ok but no spiciness at all.


----------



## royhubbs

blueeyedbum said:


> Pargtagas Black Classico. I must say I was a little disappointed. I was expecting a spicy maduro. Flavor was ok but no spiciness at all.


Yea I Wasn't that impressed with them either. But i have a few more im gonna let sit in the humi and see if that helps any.


----------



## joselastra

ive been on a huge don pepin kick lately so ive been smoking my 1979's.


----------



## CharlieCobra

I smoked a Camacho ***** Robusto that I got in a trade. Then I found they were discontinued and bought one of the last boxes available. I'm looking forward to smoking more...


----------



## OracleSmoke

Fonseca 10-10.... I just found a box in the bottom of my humi. Nice flavor for a mild smoke. Nice before bed.


----------



## Kasubot

Had as 5 Vegas Limitada 08. Ive had a few of these and I have to say I was underwhelmed.


----------



## craigchilds

Dinner tonight was broiled pork chops with steamed mushrooms and turnip greens.

Dessert was a good book, a glass of Caol Ila single malt, and a Gran Habano #5 Corojo robusto.


----------



## craigchilds

Kasubot said:


> Had as 5 Vegas Limitada 08. Ive had a few of these and I have to say I was underwhelmed.


I hate to hear that. The Limitada 2007 was phenomenal. I have a 5-pack of the 2008's resting in the humi somewhere.


----------



## zitro_joe

Putting the finishing touches on a DPG Serie JJ


----------



## Wacco

Just after 10 pm here, and still about 60 degrees. I have the fire pit going anyway. An Upmann Sir Winston, two or maybe nine ounces of Bourbon, and BB King's latest studio effort, "One Kind Favor" playing.

Life is semi OK.


----------



## ronhoffman2

Punch Grand Cru Britania


----------



## darkninja67

AVO Domaine #50 again. I need a box of these.


----------



## Doogie

oliva MB3. yum yum


----------



## royhubbs

Decided to try my very first NUB at my local b&m today. Had a NUB Habano 358 Was very tasty with a nice smooth draw, and was a very consistent smoke. I even tried to do a nub stand, but failed oh well. Ill havfta keep on smokin em I guess.


----------



## golfermd

Still in my discovery stage. Tried a Saint Luis Rey Serie G Bellicoso. Very nice cigar to relax with tonight. :couch2:


----------



## JohnLongIsland

Padilla Miami 8/11 Corona


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Onyx Reserve toro. It's a little too mild for my taste. This might be a suitable morning-coffee smoke, but I have so many 5 Vegas Golds, Slow-Age Perdomo, etc., I don't need anything new to add to the rotation.

Last night I had a Bolivar (DR) Lonsdale. They're OK, but they just don't do anything for me. Not even sure why. I still have a couple of them left in the humidor, and I'll smoke them when I'm in the mood, whenever that is.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Padilla Habano robusto


----------



## d_day

LFD double ligero. I've yet to have a bad one.


----------



## ezmoney5150

Just finising an Oliva Serie V Figuradoo


----------



## roughrider

RyJ HR Robusto


----------



## houltonboy

Olivia G Maduro-Love it.
Tonight will be a Gurkha Legend Anniversaro Perfecto


----------



## ronhoffman2

CAO 'VR' totem


----------



## Wacco

I have 10 or so minutes to kill. I think I'll go with a Fuente Canones.


----------



## Andy

::smoke2::car: carlos torano noventa latin one of my last two


----------



## mkwestov

Nub Habano 466.


----------



## Phantom57

Tatuaje Havana VI Verocu #9.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Found a Black Pearl something-or-other in the humidor a while back, and decided to light it up tonight. It wasn't bad, it just wasn't all that good, either. It was in my TCC 21-Gun sampler I bought several months ago (Sept?). Anyway, I looked them up and they seem a little overpriced for what you get.

On the bright side, I stopped by the B&M on my way home from work and picked up a big pile of yummy goodness. Two Cuesta Reys, AF 8-5-8, Curly-head Deluxe, two Padron 2000's, a Ramone Allones, and a Montecristo something. I haven't had any of them before, except for the Padron and the 8-5-8. 

I've also noticed recently that my humidor as acquired a most orgasmically wonderful aroma. Just opening it, I get a massive blast of that fermented tobacco-y awesomeness. I just stand there for a minute and enjoy that wonderful smell, before I even start the official rummaging procedure. I want to buy a bale of tobacco and put it in the living room so I can smell it all the time.


----------



## zitro_joe

Nestor Miranda Special Selection lancero- very nice so far


----------



## d_day

Long night...

Opus X
Connecticut by Rocky Patel (meh)
El Triunfador
La Gloria Cubana candela

Great night, great smokes, great friends.


----------



## zitro_joe

El Rey de Mundo


----------



## darkninja67

Torano 1916 robusto. Very cold out but still a good smoke.


----------



## MiamiRolled

Lit a Padilla 1968, wasn't feeling it, crushed it out 1/4 in. 
Lit an ERDM Robusto Larga, tatsed like air, crushed it out 1/3 in.

Settled on a Tatuaje Especiales...unique size for me, but it is very nice. Lighter and smoother than other tatuaje, no Don Pepper profile here, I think only viso is used.


----------



## zitro_joe

CAO Italia


----------



## ssutton219

Trinidad Colonial that was part of my NST.


Good cigar!






Shawn


----------



## zitro_joe

AF Short Story


----------



## orca99usa

Unfortunately, nothing. I have been fighting an upper respiratory infection since last Saturday, and have not pulled anything out of the humidor since March 6. I am looking forward to being rid of this crap...


----------



## zitro_joe

CAO L'Anniversaire Maduro


----------



## royhubbs

zitro_joe said:


> CAO L'Anniversaire Maduro


mmm I like those

I had a CAO Criollo


----------



## Baz

Henjoyed a couple of rum and cokes tonight and had a great Rocky Patel Edge Lite (9/10) and a not asso good Rocky Patel Connecticut (7/10)...still haven't really ever had a bad RP Edge...


----------



## blueeyedbum

Taboo limited reserve maduro torpedo, a very flavorful smoke.


----------



## CAOMan25

Gurkha Torpedo #6 Havana 2000


----------



## fiddlegrin

d_day said:


> Long night...
> 
> Opus X
> Connecticut by Rocky Patel (meh)
> El Triunfador
> La Gloria Cubana candela
> 
> _*Great night, great smokes, great friends*_.


lane: Ya Buddy!


----------



## craigchilds

Last night was a Legends Yellow Label (Pepin) with a year's age in the humidor.


----------



## royhubbs

Cusano 18 robusto


----------



## zitro_joe

Taboo HSG


----------



## darkninja67

Smoked an AF Double Chateau, then a Perdomo Habano Corojo, and finished with an Opus X Power Ranger. I was a bit week kneed after that session.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

2004 Camacho Diploma Maduro. When they were good. Real good.:laugh:


----------



## Chico57

Just about finished with an Opus X Belicoso XXX.


----------



## ronhoffman2

Earlier I had a Padilla 1932 churchill, then an Illusione 68 and now it's a Punch gusto.


----------



## Raybird

just finished a CAO LX2


----------



## Wacco

Perdomo Champagne Churchill earlier.

Later, a Cohiba Black Gigante. This thing is a monster. I don't know whether to smoke it or saddle it.


----------



## Blindjimme

DPG Black Edition 1950 Toro. One of my new favorites, nice long finish on these.

JB


----------



## ezmoney5150

Just finished an Oliva Serie V Churchill and a St. Pauli Girl Dark. Two great tastes that go great together.


----------



## Wacco

Just after 09:30 here in 85638, and already 70 degrees. Gonna hit the 90's by mid week. Ya ain't gotta shovel sunshine, it's a beautiful thing.

I have a Don Carlos Belicoso to begin the day. The last of a box I've had for a couple years. I have less than a dozen cigars left here. Now that I've squared away a couple huge financial obligations, I will start to stock up again.


----------



## royhubbs

Oliva o serie maduro robusto. Just hooked up an exaust fan. And am enjoying this in my ez chair


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

You know, I hadn't smoked a Fuent Chateau in a while so I pulled one and still love them.


----------



## golfermd

I ain't right now. Cold and misty outside...:hurt:


----------



## Wacco

Cold? Misty?

I must Google these terms...


----------



## ronhoffman2

earlier, a Tat Angeles. Now, an S.T. Dupont Reserva Especial pyramid


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of a CAO 65th Anniversary Moda while watching the chicken go round and round on the rotisserie.


----------



## ronhoffman2

CAO Italia Gondola


----------



## helmet

was home bored so i decided to light up a $ 45 Forbidden X and read a book called '' The 13 1/2 lives of Captain bluebear " by walter moer.


----------



## MiamiRolled

Just sparked a Fuente King B, so smooth, nice tidy smoke.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

A.F. Short Story. Love 'em. These things never disappoint, which only a very few others can say. I mean, assuming cigars could speak...

"Hey, A-hole! you've cut my head off and set my foot on fire! OW-OW-OW-OW-OW-OW!!! I HATE YOU!!"


----------



## smokin'Jef

Don Pepin Cuban classic robusto


----------



## darkninja67

Just smoked a Cabaiguan Belicoso Fino. meh, very mild to me and not much going on with it. Good construction and draw though. Also had a Gran Hanano 3 Siglos churchill. Mild as well. I should have sparked up an Oliva V or La Flor DL.


----------



## craigchilds

Yesterday...

2 PM. La Tradicion Cabinet Series Perdomo Reserve Cameroon. With Pale Ale.
4 PM. Leoninos Torpedo by La Aurora. With Jack's Spiced Pumpkin Ale.
9:30 PM. Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic Robusto. With Caol Ila single malt.

This afternoon...

soon. Gran habano #3 Robusto.


----------



## Jack Straw

About to head down to the outdoor tables at my Orlando, FL hotel and enjoy a San Cristobal Robusto in this beautiful weather.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Tonight is the eighth anniversary of my wife and my first date, so in honor of that, I am smoking a Padron Serie 1926 80th anniversary. And GarGirl is smoking an Aurora Principe.arty:


----------



## Wacco

I have an unbanded cameroon corona sized gimmick here. No band, nothin. My buddy Vince sent it to me, I'm gonna give it a shot.


----------



## royhubbs

Cubao # 5 while listening to Miles Davis Bitches Brew


----------



## cyberdiver

I'm treating myself to a Cubao also tonight! I would have to consider the cubao my favorite of all!


----------



## royhubbs

this is my first Cubao. I will have to get more of these , Im liking it alot, and its my only one.


----------



## cyberdiver

royhubbs said:


> this is my first Cubao. I will have to get more of these , Im liking it alot, and its my only one.


I have smoked many of them, but all at cigar events and at my local B&M, but they had an event about 3 weeks ago here at my local shop and I bought a box! Got a real good deal..... 20% off the box, plus 10 free sticks.....all quality sticks.... 601's and a few others.....plus a Cubao cutter that work better than anything else that I use, AND a Cubao shirt!

All this for $125! Great deal IMHO!

This is the first time I have smoked one at home, and it's even BETTER in my own little private spot!

Glad to hear you are enjoying it too! I won't go without a bunch of these in my box from now on!


----------



## Boss Hogg

AF Hemingway Work of Art


----------



## zitro_joe

HAlls Cherry Vapor actrion...I wish I could smoke a cigar.


----------



## Acesfull

Today was a 5 Vegas Miami Torpedo.. a nice consistent smoke every time.. I love this smoke!


----------



## darkninja67

Just smoked a Don Tomas Special Edition Corojo topedo, then had a Perdomo Lot 23 natural, and followed up with my first ever Gurkha, a Legend Anniversario. The Gurkha was much better than I expected. I need to look into their lines.


----------



## wolfmonk

Camacho triple Maduro


----------



## Cheroot

Casa Magna Colorado Belicoso. Man o man, what a great smoke, especially at $6.75. First thing that striked me was how heavy this stick is, something I never expect from a bunch of rolled up leaves. Packed full of tobacco but perfect draw. I'll have to do a review soon.


----------



## bluti

just finished a Gurkha that I got as a bonus when I bought cigars four months ago. I didn't like them then and put them in my humidor to try again sometime in the future. Today, decided to try it again. 4 months in a humidor does improve a cigar. Now, I'm getting ready to fire up a Monticristo White. Got those for Christmas from my wife (believe it or not). :fish2:


----------



## ronhoffman2

JdN Antano belicoso


----------



## PerpetualNoob

zitro_joe said:


> HAlls Cherry Vapor actrion...I wish I could smoke a cigar.


Me too, Brother. I usually take 1-2 sick days a year, and today was one of them. I didn't think I should be coughing all over my co-workers, and my boss agreed. If I haven't already made them all sick. I've coughed and sneezed so much I made my ribs sore.

I haven't had a cigar since Sunday night, and it's looking like it will be at least the weekend before I have my next one.

Poo!


----------



## smokin'Jef

Happy St. Paddy's day!:smoke2:
So far had myself a Nub Habano at the parade and will light up a Victor Sinclair Bohemian Cuban Corojo to go with some fantastic stout later!


----------



## Wacco

I catch anyone drinking green beer with a candela cigar is getting an ass kicking!


----------



## d_day

Wacco said:


> I catch anyone drinking green beer with a candela cigar is getting an ass kicking!


 Green beer? That's ridiculous!

I'm probably going to smoke a La Plata torpedo, followed by a Tatuaje West Coast, and then a Hoyo de Monterrey candela for dessert.


----------



## 1977topps

A Padron 4000. Fabulous smoke! :biggrin:


----------



## blueeyedbum

Taboo HSG, no green beer for me though.


----------



## huntnfishtx

This is my first post so to start off tonight I had a Rocky Patel... was a great smoke lasting a bit over an hour.

Think I am going to try another Monte Cristo as I feel they're just a bit more mild.


----------



## Stroble_Cigars

Tonight I enjoyed a nice Esencia Belicoso. It was one of the better smokes I've had thus far.


----------



## Egis

Padron 1964 maduro mhhhh


----------



## Doogie

i had a rare nat sherman last night. very nice.


----------



## craigchilds

Perdomo "Fresh Rolled" from CI.

I've never had a Fresh-Rolled cigar before. Different, but very tasty


----------



## Acesfull

Beautiful Day!!!! Mid 60's Sunny.. Grabbed a RP Sun Grown that Bill bombed me with.. a nice 90 minute smoke.. had a nice oily toothy wrapper, lots of smoke and good flavor. Listened to some Norah Jones and watched some dust devils dance across the landscape....


----------



## penguinva

*Started off earlier with a Cubao Robusto midday - nice cigar! It has warmed up today so will be having a La Aurora 100 ANOS churchill in a little while - been sitting for almost 1 1/2 yrs. Heard a lot of good things about them so figured finally time to break down and fire one up.*


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Henry Clay of some sort. :tu


----------



## Sweet_Cigars

Ambrosia Spice


----------



## royhubbs

Having a Perdomo Habano Maduro Gran Torpedo , while sipping on a Guinness and Listening to records .


----------



## 1977topps

Fuente Don Carlos Belicoso.


----------



## 1977topps

Wacco said:


> I catch anyone drinking green beer with a candela cigar is getting an ass kicking!


You can't turn Guinness green!


----------



## smakudwn

Perdomo Habano torro. enjoying it with a American Ale


----------



## Marklar MM

Graycliff 1666


----------



## Zarathustra19

Just finished a Gurkha Fuerte XO, just as good as I remembered it.


----------



## ronhoffman2

Alec Bradley Tempus robusto


----------



## ronhoffman2

Now I'm on to a Diablo Caliente.


----------



## Firerat

Sol Cubano Series B Toro w/ a Guiness

This cigar had a lot of veins (got it in a brown bag sampler from CI) and had a lot of runs but not bad. Decent coffee and toast flavors all the way through. :smoke:


----------



## Wacco

I have a Torano Virtuoso Crescendo tonight.

Maybe, just maybe, I'll have one or 14 adult beverages as well.


----------



## hdroadking-cl

johnny=o double corona mmmmmmmmm


----------



## DBCcigar

Finished a Casa Magna a little while ago....


----------



## doubled

Tat black :tu Pete really should make some more of these for the market.


----------



## DBCcigar

doubled said:


> Tat black :tu Pete really should make some more of these for the market.


I hear ya!

That cigar is fabulous!

:smoke:


----------



## 1977topps

Rocky Patel Autumn Collection Salomone. :smoke:


----------



## zucc

i just got done smoking a padron 2000 and it was very good


----------



## docruger

just finished a P68. very good


----------



## royhubbs

NUB Habano


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Still sick, but getting better every day. At this rate, I should be back in fine, cigar-smoking fettle by Saturday. My last cigar was Sunday. It makes me sad.


----------



## Firerat

Vega Talanga Tercio Corona (got it in a brown bag sampler from CI)

Loosly rolled, but man what flavor!! This little guy suprised the hell out of me!!


----------



## DBCcigar

Pepin Serie JJ - YUM!


----------



## ronhoffman2

Ashton VSG Wizard


----------



## ssutton219

Exile that was gifted to me from RJ Puffs.


Good smoke!!!







Shawn


----------



## Wacco

I started off with a Puros Indios Viejo Churchill. 

More later at the firepit.


----------



## royhubbs

Had a Carlos Torano Virtuoso Robusto, and then a RP Decade Robusto 

Both were Fantastic.


----------



## 1977topps

La Gloria Cubana Artesanos de Miami Elegante. Great cigar! :bounce:


----------



## craigchilds

La Invicta Corona.

I'd never heard of these little guys. When my friend gave me one and told me it cost a dollar on CBid, I assumed it must be some cheap CI house brand. Turns out, these sell for over $200USD per box in the UK.

Nice medium body, with just a little spice. goes well with bourbon and bball.


----------



## Tredegar

Had a Oliva V Lancero last night. In my opinion, an awfully bad smoke.

Tried to make it up later with a RP Winter selection. Nothing too great but has potential with a bit more resting.


----------



## Acesfull

Today was a Perdomo Lot 23 Natural, they had the 5ers on the daily deal on Cigar.com so I lit one up to see if I wanted to jump on it... ended up getting 4 of the daily deals...


----------



## craigchilds

La Invicta Corona. 

A decent medium-bodied cigar. 

Apparently, this cigar is very popular in the UK. Online British sites sell bundles of these coronas for over $200USD. I know European tastes are different, and they pay more in taxes, but I am wondering this morning: How does an $8 cigar over there, sell for less than $2 over here?


----------



## PerpetualNoob

I'm still not at 100%, but I haven't had a cigar since Sunday night, and it has been driving me crazy. They have become a part of my (almost) daily mental health routine. I decided to go rummaging in the humidor and see if anything caught my fancy. There. All the way in the very bottom. Que es esto? It is! An LGC Wavell Natural. I have only a vague idea of where it even came from, but there it is. A very nice way to ease back into my cigar-smoking routine. From the bottom of the humidor, to the bottom of the ashtray, from one Ernesto to another.

As I sent my offering slowly wafting in their direction, I swear I heard the angels singing.


----------



## zitro_joe

PerpetualNoob said:


> I'm still not at 100%, but I haven't had a cigar since Sunday night, and it has been driving me crazy. They have become a part of my (almost) daily mental health routine. I decided to go rummaging in the humidor and see if anything caught my fancy. There. All the way in the very bottom. Que es esto? It is! An LGC Wavell Natural. I have only a vague idea of where it even came from, but there it is. A very nice way to ease back into my cigar-smoking routine. From the bottom of the humidor, to the bottom of the ashtray, from one Ernesto to another.
> 
> As I sent my offering slowly wafting in their direction, I swear I heard the angels singing.


I feel your pain, I thinkI am gonna wait a few more days. I dont want this mess I have to hang around at all.

I find myself just opening my humidors just to imigaine what I would be smoking...:???:


----------



## Firerat

Acid Liquid (someone gave me one, and I never tried and Acid)

uke:

Never again!! When I was a kid, I smoked White Owls that tasted better than that thing. God I'm glad I didn't pay for it. (monetarily anyway)

To each his own, but I can't understand how anyone can like these things. Tasted like I was smoking potpouri. The only positive was the smell. Maybe I'll get a few to light as incense.

I gotta get this taste out of my mouth. uke:


----------



## Sunshine86

I'm smoking a Padron 6000 with ~6 months on it.


----------



## blueeyedbum

TNT Padron Aniversary Alternative double corona. Got a bundle of these in yesterday. Didn't expect much for $1.40. Nice draw. Burned even, no relights. Still smoking it at an inch. Surprising, right out of the bundle with no age. Decent inexpensive smoke.


----------



## gary106334

El Rey de los Habanos. Excellent cigar.


----------



## JGD

A Tampa Sweethearts #24 that i picked up earlier this week. Decent cigar for the price- though I'm interested in how they will change if they age for a little while. I'm pairing it with a beer that my buddy brewed, which is quite delicious.


----------



## doubledown

gary106334 said:


> El Rey de los Habanos. Excellent cigar.


I agree, had one of these today as well!


----------



## Wacco

It was 86 and sunny today. I put a tad over 200 mikes on the Harley. Once I got back, an HdM Excalibur Commander.


----------



## wolfmonk

Oliva Serie G Maduro Robusto. It's the first one I've had and I enjoyed it.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

I'm having a Padron 2000. It's my second or maybe third one, and they are every bit as yummy and delicious as their stellar reputation would lead you to believe. If that weren't enough, they're also very reasonably priced.


----------



## Wacco

The weather today promises to be excellent, heading into the mid 80's. 

I just finished a couple of hen fruit, soaked in Joe Perry's Rock Your World Hot Sauce. 

Now, it's time to start the day with an AVO 787


----------



## golfermd

50s in DC. Enjoyed a Hoya de Monterrey La Tradicion. Nice smoke..


----------



## Shervin

Gonna have an Oliva V that I meant to smoke last night followed by a Padilla 1932 (Pepin blend) and a Tatuaje Red label.


----------



## darkninja67

First off was a Perdomo 10th Anniv. Champagne robusto then a Gran Habano Corojo #5 robusto. Both were impressive.


----------



## mattbardi

San Cristobal Francisco


----------



## helmet

my last LFD double ligero chisel that i have been holding on to for 4 years.:biggrin1:yumyum goody!!!:biggrin1:

just wanted to add that i really was in the mood for a milder stick but i had just crushed a huge dish of spicey Drunken Noodle so i wanted a smoke with some ooomph!!


----------



## royhubbs

Alec Bradley Tempus Terra Novo . Magically Delicious


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Montecristo #3. I'm not far enough into it to have a real opinion of the flavor yet, but this has to be just about my favorite _size_ ever. 5.5x44. Perfect.


----------



## joorbeck

romeo y julieta maduro reserve


----------



## Acesfull

Today was a REO and a RP Winter Collection... been awhile since I squeezed two stogies in the same day!


----------



## Dave128

Oliva Series G. Tasty cigar.


----------



## OracleSmoke

The very last of a 5er of RP Sungrown Torpedos.... and I can finally say THANK GOD. I've given these things a year to change into something smokeable but they just refuse to do so.

I have no idea how these cigars can legitimately have such a huge following anywhere. They're like a cruel joke. I've never met anyone that can stand as much throat scratch as these things give off. So much so that I can't find any of the redeeming qualities these things are heralded for.

I'm seeing all kinds of differing interpretations of what these are supposed to taste like and after these 5, plus several others in robusto form, I can honestly say I found none of what others have found. Granted about halfway through the black pepper backs off a bit but after going through 2 inches of pepper/paper I can't taste anything else. Maybe I shoulda cut it in half this time to bypass the pepper

It couldn't be 11 or 12 bad stogies. And I love the 601 reds too, so it ain't the spice.

Thanks god these are gone. After dinner it's gonna be an Artista so I can get my frame of reference back.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Cameroon Nub that's packing some punch to it...
Nice.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

One of the C.A.O. Gold Maduro Torpedo Prototypes that was gifted to me from Paul, one of the C.A.O. reps in DC. Great smoke.:hug:


----------



## royhubbs

Natural Elixir 5 50


----------



## 1977topps

A lovely Padron 1964 Diplomatico. Mega thumbs up! :mrgreen:


----------



## royhubbs

CAO Brazilia


----------



## Wacco

Liga Privada #9 Toro.


----------



## big04deuce

Had a Regalo and Top Shelf Pure Corojo. Both were great!!!


----------



## Mirrorlure7m

Tatuaje RC184 . And I am smoking it as I type.


----------



## orca99usa

La Gloria Cubana Serie R maduro #7.


----------



## Chico57

Half way through a Padron 1926 #6 Maduro.


----------



## royhubbs

Had a DP cigar from NYC that I got from nycstogie in the newb PIF . Pretty decent smoke


----------



## doubled

Gran Habano 3 siglos robusto thanks to Ron Hoffman


----------



## winston

Baccarrat Havana Select Toro size decent mild smoke for the price.


----------



## Andy

:director::cowboyic9:p Padilla Miami


----------



## royhubbs

Oliva O Maduro...


----------



## Nickerson

Chico57 said:


> Half way through a Padron 1926 #6 Maduro.


I hate you. :"(

My most wanted cigar would be the Padron 1926 40th anniversary natural. Not the most expensive or greatest cigar, but I really really want to try one.

Hope you enjoyed the #6!


----------



## blueeyedbum

Rocky Patel C lig X out: someone started a thread about em and got me.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

I had the pleasure of herfing with the Northern Virginia Cigar Enthusiast this evening and met some great BOTLs. We got on the subject of ISOMs and I mentioned that I have on order on the way including a box of Partagas Lusitania. One I had never tried befor, but heard that they were great. This brother handed me a 1996 Lusitania to try. OMG!!! This WAS one, if not the best ISOM I have smoked. Two plus hours of shear enjoyment. 

So what am I smoking now? Nothing can top that for me tonight.


----------



## darkninja67

First off was a Torano Exodus 1958 robusto, then an Oliva Serie O robusto, then an Avo Domaine #50 perfecto, and finished with a Torano Signature robusto. All on an empty stomach. All were good and I am finding that Torano knows how to make a well constructed cigar.


----------



## JohnLongIsland

La Tradicion Cubana Torpedo


----------



## doubled

LFD Double Ligero Lancero with some Patron Cafe XO


----------



## cruisin66stang

I just finished a DPG JJ Maduro. What a great cigar!


----------



## DBCcigar

Nestor Miranda Collection - Special Selection lancero


----------



## MiamiRolled

Rocky Patel Decade - not a bad cigar.


----------



## Chico57

Cory, I did indeed enjoy the #6. It is one of my favorites in the 1926 line.
Right now I am about one inch into a San Cristobal Clasico that has been resting in my humi for a year.
IMO, this cigar is much smoother and more flavorful with some time on it. Going have to get a couple more now for next year. :biggrin:


----------



## Doogie

LFD dbl lig lancero. what agreat smoke


----------



## blueeyedbum

Taboo Special Forces Boot Camp - mild and tasty


----------



## Wacco

Motecristo Reserva Negra Churchill


----------



## royhubbs

Oliva connecticut robusto. Very flavorful mild smoke


----------



## adrianganem

Don Lino. Robusto. 

Very nice, very soft and creamy.


----------



## helmet

a punch elite i got from a friend..pretty good!


----------



## tattoofreak

Ashton VSG Sorcerer thanks Cigar Man Andy what a great smoke.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Oliva Special G Cameroon (my go to stick) and a JLP Petit Cazadores


----------



## Firerat

La Aurora Leoninos--Not bad, but not a whole lot of flavor.

:smoke2:


----------



## Firerat

Cuba Libre Magnum-- Yummy.

:ss


----------



## MrMusicMan1

Carlos Torano Reserva Selecta. Received it as a gift what a fine smoke so far!


----------



## Chico57

An ESG 21. One of my favorite smokes.


----------



## Wacco

Today, a happy b-day to Aerosmith frontman Steven Tyler.

Tonight, a Camacho Select Robusto.


----------



## adrianganem

Montecristo Habano Robusto Petit. 

(im in Mexico)


----------



## doubled

Partagas serie P no2 pyramid from '06 with some Beam and Dr. Pepper:tu


----------



## adrianganem

Andreas. A. Turrent No. 3


----------



## Firerat

Indian Tabak Maduro Super Fuente Box Pressed--Oh my how I looooove these things!!

:smoke2:


----------



## Chico57

DPG Blue Label Invictos.


----------



## Wacco

March 27, 2002 was a tough day in entertainment. Milton Berle, Dudley Moore, and Billy Wilder all died that day.

I have an Ashton VSG Belicoso.


----------



## baddddmonkey

Just had a 5 Vegas Miami Toro. Man was it tasty!


----------



## doubled

Benchmade robusto with some espresso, what a way to start off your day:tu


----------



## orca99usa

Graycliff 1666 torpedo. Sure glad I got a good price on it - this stick doesn't deserve the Graycliff name.


----------



## MiamiRolled

DPG JJ Maduro - one of my favorite value/budget smokes.


----------



## Wacco

I have a Gurkha Vintage Shaggy Torpedo for now. Later, a Fuente Anejo Shark.


----------



## royhubbs

had a Oliva O maduro earlier today, think im gonna have a AB Tempus next


----------



## roughrider

601 Black.


----------



## royhubbs

AB Tempus Terra Nova


----------



## Acesfull

Tonight was a Partagas Black... been awhile since I smoked one, a little spicier than I remember


----------



## darkninja67

royhubbs said:


> AB Tempus Terra Nova


How about you rest a few of those dude? lol

I had nothing today even though it was gorgeous outside. had to work a detail.


----------



## royhubbs

darkninja67 said:


> How about you rest a few of those dude? lol
> 
> I had nothing today even though it was gorgeous outside. had to work a detail.


Hey its been a week lol ,and its only my first from the box, gimme a break lol they are just too damn pretty, and tasty.

It was my compromise for not going to my local b&m and smoking a couple in the lounge .


----------



## Chico57

Just lit a DPG El Centurion Guerreros.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Haven't been smoking much for the last couple of weeks. Last night I had a Perdomo Slow-Aged Glorioso. I think I'm going to have a 5 Vegas Gold Nugget with my coffee, but I might change my mind. I picked up a few goodies yesterday at the B&M.


----------



## doubled

NUB Habano with some french press.:tu


----------



## orca99usa

Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve torpedo. This stick was sent to me in a free sample pack. A decent smoke - I wouldn't turn one down, but I don't see myself buying a lot of them either.


----------



## darkninja67

smoked a Perdomo Habano Maduro robo followed up by a Torano Exodus perfecto. Both were solid as usual.


----------



## Firerat

Cigar International Legands- Orange Label (Rocky Patel) w/ a glass of Cavit Pinot Noir

Great combo!!

:ss


----------



## MiamiRolled

La Riqueza with a french press this morning. DPG Blue Label with a Portuguese Red wine currently.


----------



## Acesfull

Tonight will be a RP Decade!


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

What should I smoke? You tell me.


----------



## DBCcigar

*5 Vegas Cask Strength II*

This was m first, but it will not be my last! This stick is freaking incredible!


----------



## doubled

601 Green with some cab sav watching the years first thunderstorm


----------



## wolfmonk

Gurkha Fuerte XO


----------



## smokin'Jef

Another Nub Habano...such a great smoke. Looking forward to trying the Maddy soon.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

A itty bitty VSG Trs Mystique. Yummm!


----------



## Old Stogie

Felipe Gregorio Dominicana. I usually go for a darker, richer cigar but this one is a nice, creamy smoke. Well constructed and nice burn. Well worth the price at CI.


----------



## craigchilds

Last night:

Before dinner it was a *La Tradicion Cabinet Series Perdomo Reserve Cameroon R*
Excellent cigar, paired with Lismore Single Malt (a light 5-year scotch from Glen Rothes).

After dinner, I pulled out one of my all-time faves: a *Gran Habana #5 Corojo Robusto*. Unfortunately, this cigar kept going out on me, no idea why. I had to relight it about 6 times, until it became bitter and I had to to toss it. I was very disheartened.


----------



## Old Stogie

Having a cigar that I haven't tried before. An El Laguito Especial in the Lancero size. I was told from the source that I got it from that it is rolled from some pre-1958 embargo Cuban tobacco. I cannot confirm that as fact because I can find no mention of them on the Internet whatsoever. What I can tell you is that it is a beautifully made cigar with no veins, nicely rolled and burns nice. Very smooth and flavorful. I wish I knew where to find more of them regardless of their origin.


----------



## DBCcigar

Finished a Cuboa No. 5 and it's freaking amazing!


----------



## royhubbs

CAO Cx2 Robusto


----------



## doubledown

Had a Punch Rare Corojo tonight. It was pretty much just average. Maybe I just got a bad stick, but it was really plain. Nothing really stood out aside from tobacco and a slight creamyness.


----------



## jmgosman

doubledown said:


> Had a Punch Rare Corojo tonight. It was pretty much just average. Maybe I just got a bad stick, but it was really plain. Nothing really stood out aside from tobacco and a slight creamyness.


I wasn't satisfied with mine either. Given my previously exceptional history with Punch, I was pretty unhappy. I got an uneven burn and kept having to touch up. It doesn't really change my general opinion of Punch, but now I know a cigar that's just not for me.


----------



## darkninja67

Smoked a Don Tomas Corojo torpedo, then a Camacho Diploma, then a Joya de Nicaragua Celebracion churchill and finished with a Perdomo Lot 23 natural robusto. All were very good.


----------



## Old Stogie

Macanudo Robust. Not a bad smoke to end a work day.


----------



## Mirrorlure7m

Cuesta-Rey Centro Fino Sungrown in the tube .. I must say this is a good smoke.


----------



## Riedelma

montecristo afrique lots of white smoke- very good


----------



## joorbeck

joya de nicaragua antano


----------



## orca99usa

Rocky Patel Sun Grown torpedo.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Padilla Habano robusto - unfortunately a little dry. Need to amp up my humi and move some sticks around.


----------



## wolfmonk

Nub Camaroon 358. That initial hit of pepper is like a punch between the eyes.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Pinar del Rio Habano Sungrown, really enjoyed this one.


----------



## Old Stogie

CAO MX2 Belicoso. This is going to take awhile.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Opus X Super Belicoso.


----------



## JAK3

Hoyo de Monterey Segundo Rubosto. Definitely worth the price (used to drive down the average price per cigar in a recent purchase). Don't laugh, it's how I justify...


----------



## Acesfull

Had to go babysit a radar for the past 90 minutes... its a nice night out, clear skies mid 50's no wind.. fired up a RP Cuban Blend torp.. just stared at the stars.. life isnt so bad in the desert


----------



## Mirrorlure7m

Just smoked a Tatuaje Reserva SW


----------



## darkninja67

La Aroma de Cuba Edicion Especial #3 and a Partagas Black Magnifico. The #3 was a very nice surprise.


----------



## Jack Straw

Just watched the second half of Das Boot on my laptop on the porch, and smoked an LFD Maduro Cabinet. Good cigar, better movie!


----------



## tp1smokin

La Aroma EE #5 AWESOMMMEEE


----------



## royhubbs

Tat Havana VI mmmm its good. and no draw or construction problems like other were having.


----------



## Chico57

Half way through a LFD Coronado Toro.


----------



## doubled

Tat Regios with over a year on it:tu


----------



## royhubbs

Just light up a Perdomo Habano Maduro Robusto


----------



## jmgosman

St. Luis Rey Titan. So good.


----------



## Old Stogie

Smoking one of those Perdomo Mistakes from that was previously unidentified until I got an email from the source a couple of seconds ago. Sweet, delicious and perfect is how I would describe them.


----------



## Mirrorlure7m

Cohiba Siglo III


----------



## Wacco

Nothing last night or tonight. I moved to the new ranch the past few days. Just too damned tired by the end of the day.

So, I'm having a beer, watching John Wayne, and catching up on things I let slide while moving. I'll make up for it this weekend.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Last time I was at the B&M on Saturday, the guy talked me into trying one of these Vibe Corojo robustos. It's not bad. Not terribly complex, just a good, solid smoke. Good draw and construction, burning like a champ. I'm just over half-way on it right now. I don't know if I would buy a box of them, but I wouldn't mind having a handful socked away in the cooler, just because. It's one of those where you put it in the cooler and find it a year from now and go, "Oh, yeah, I forgot about these." It's not one that you fantasize about while you're supposed to be working.


----------



## darkninja67

Had a Gurkha Legend perfecto and an Alec Bradley Tempus Terra Nova.


----------



## Chico57

Just finished a Bolivar Cofradia Suntuoso Tubo that was gifted to me.


----------



## DBCcigar

Illusione 88


----------



## Wacco

I have an original release PSP2.


----------



## royhubbs

Chateau Real Robusto

So far: Flavor profile = Cardboard


----------



## Old Stogie

A Perdomo Milenario Maduro Torpedo aka "Perdomo Mistakes". No mistake about it, this is one tasty cigar. Love these things.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Another pickup from the B&M, a Ramon Allones Brioso, 6x45. I'm about half-way into it. There's an undercurrent to the flavor that I can't put my finger on. It's also a little too tight for my preference, but overall I would say it's a decent smoke. Not bad for the price. A little over-packaged, with two different bands and a cedar sleeve, but hey, I don't smoke the packaging, so what do I care?


----------



## doubledown

Had an Ashton San Cristobal Monumento at a new B&M I found out about. Burn started off good after the initial light, but after a 1/2 inch or so I started having burn problems that would end up lasting throughout the smoke.


----------



## Dave128

I smoked a Partagas Spanish Rosado last night. I have a few in my humi that I keep for a quick smoke and I usually really like them and have never had a problem (I've smoke five or six of them). I wasn't pleased with the draw or the flavor of this one. I still have four left. I'll revisit them again in a while. Maybe this was just a bad one.


----------



## doubled

Boli PC from '07 relaxing enjoying only having to work a half day


----------



## Raybird

another Perdomo Patriarch corona - I _really_ like these ...


----------



## orca99usa

Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve.


----------



## Chico57

Almost finished with my second and last Saint Luis Rey Habana Serie A.


----------



## LSU1981

Camacho Select Robusto


----------



## mattymatt5150

LSU1981 said:


> Camacho Select Robusto


Partagas Black


----------



## doubledown

Had my first Padron 1964 Anniversary that has been sitting in the humi for a while. Wow, this thing was amazing. Not sure how long I can let the 1926 I have, sit, if the '64 was that good.


----------



## doubled

PAM 40th with some french press:tu


----------



## royhubbs

Carlos Torano Virtuoso


----------



## orca99usa

Cuba Libre torpedo. A decent smoke but not a great one.


----------



## cyberdiver

Enjoying another excellent Cubao tonight! Man I love these sticks!


----------



## Mirrorlure7m

Cabaiguan Imperiales by Pete Johnson. This is a wonderful cigar full with flavors. I highly recommend this cigar.


----------



## bluti

A couple of tri-tips. Should be ready in 6 more hours...Oh, and a Camacho of some kind someone gave me a while back...Not bad.:focus:


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Just seconds ago, I stubbed out a 5 Vegas Shorty. Needed something quick, since I'm leaving soon to go eat breakfast, and then off to the Sportsman's Show, to look at salmon-slaying paraphernalia, and so forth. Just a couple more months, and I'll be enjoying my stogies while sitting around the campfire, drinking beer. Can't wait.


----------



## Firerat

El Mejor Esspresso w/ a cup of Blue Mountain coffee black.

The first time I smoked one I these I wasn't impressed. I had it with a glass of Pinot Noir.

This time, with the coffee, it was wonderful!! Not very strong, but the coffee made the flavors jump out a little more. 

Good stuff!!


----------



## doubled

Padilla Series '68 lancero with some french press:tu


----------



## popNsmoke

got a box in from Cbid so i had to deplete the stock a little...had a Pepin Cuban classic and a Legends yellow label...good day!


----------



## zitro_joe

Cruzado - very nice, very flavorful


----------



## ezmoney5150

Just finished a JDN Celebration. This morning I had a Bucaneero. 

I'm thinking of having an Oliva Serie V Figurado.


----------



## Primera Isabella

Primera Isabella Sumatra


----------



## Primera Isabella

Primera Isabella sorry for the double post.


----------



## darkninja67

Going to burn a Torano Virtuoso robusto and a JdY Antano Consul. Should be a good afternoon.


----------



## royhubbs

Had a CAO Cx2 with my Pops at a Home brew competition last night.


----------



## ncstogie

Had an AVO LE09 Companero last night, very nice smoke.


----------



## golfermd

El Rico Habano Corona Supreme. Nice cigar, but too full bodied for me in the early afternoon.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Hey, Mr. Cinco-Ho checking in here, with a Classic torpedo. I might get tired of these, some day, but it's probably not the way to bet.


----------



## BruceT

I know what your thinking Macanudo? But a good day time smoke is a Macanudo Gold Label Shaeksper. Good mild smoke with nice flavor.


----------



## CigarsloveCoffee

Almost finished with a General Honduran #10 maduro, for the price, it was very nice. Short Filler though. Spit!


----------



## wolfmonk

Indian Tabak Ltd Reserve, Buffalo


----------



## Raybird

Upmann Vintage Cameroon, torpedo-for those times when only a cammy will do...


----------



## DBCcigar

3 SIGLOS

The best Gran Habano made - IMO


----------



## doubled

Oliva Master Blends 3 robusto with a glass of Port:tu


----------



## Zarathustra19

Had two Punch Rothschild's today, finishing the night off with a bowl of Altadis Blue Note pipe tobacco.


----------



## Wacco

Almost 7 pm and still about 75 degrees out. Tonight is a La Gloria Cubana Corona Gorda, maduro.


----------



## ssutton219

2000 Punch Ninfa

One of the BEST cigars I have ever had the chance to smoke.





Shawn


----------



## royhubbs

Gurkha Master Select Very good smoke. My first Gurkha and I was not let down


----------



## Doogie

smoked a Oliva G last night while watching the game


----------



## doubled

Oliva G maduro beli from'07:tu


----------



## slyder

Just finished a La Diferencia Cubana torpedo. Not a bad smoke for only being in the humi for 2 days. Pretty mild, nutty, creamy, smooth, well made but a lil ruff looking. The last 2" got kinda bitter but not too bad.


----------



## ssutton219

A nice lil Trini that was a gracious gift from TTOURS!

Wonderful weather..65* and almost no wind.




Shawn


----------



## Wacco

About 70 degrees out, I'm gonna sit outside, read my new SASS periodical and have an Ashton VSG Belicoso.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

LGC Serie R #5 maduro. Fantastic, as always. Yet another cigar I wish came in a corona size, but they don't.


----------



## orca99usa

Oliveros King Havano torpedo - a very nice smoke if you've never had one. CI doesn't carry them, so I get them at a local B&M (the owner put me onto them). The primo-looking band is just a bonus.


----------



## Firerat

I smoked a El Mejor Emerald last night.

Yuck. Tasted like news paper and lawn clippings. I could only manage 2/3 before throwing in the towel.uke:


----------



## darkninja67

Torano Exodus 1958 torpedo, then a Perdomo Habano Maduro robusto, then a RP Edge Maduro Missile. All were pretty good.


----------



## andrew s

Smoked a CAO Brazillia last night. It was my first one and it impressed me with the flavor it had.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars

Tomorow I will be smoking my first RP Vintage '92


----------



## dj1340

Sweet_Cigars said:


> Tomorow I will be smoking my first RP Vintage '92


I love RP. Smoke those and the Decades, you won't be disappointed


----------



## AznDragon533

Honduras , no label, mint , dont judge me


----------



## rlaliberty

had a sancho panza double maddie a bit ago. pretty good but maybe needs time to rest...looked so nice and oily though.


----------



## Chico57

Almost finished with a La Riqueza #1. Very good!


----------



## Andy

padron 70th anniversary


----------



## ssutton219

2004 Punch Ninfa I think if my notes are correct...lol


Part of a trade with johnny flake...


Great cigar no matter what it was!!



Shawn


----------



## Firerat

Bahia Blu Churchill--Pretty damn good for the price. Don't think I'll get a churchill again tho. A little much.


----------



## MiamiRolled

Cabaiguan Guapo with Sandeman's 20 year tawny Porto


----------



## GlockG23

.
Ashton VSG, it was goooooood


----------



## orca99usa

H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon.


----------



## jerseysmoker

Just had a cao for the first time great cigar and my everyday or till they run out is the H. upmann vintage cameroon got this one at a cigar class I went to and bought a box right after class love them:tu:ss


----------



## joorbeck

tonight is going to be a man o war churchill night


----------



## mattymatt5150

icehog3 said:


> New thread, whatcha smokin'?


Gurkha Park Avenue, quite good


----------



## jkalach

Earlier this week I had a Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve corona size. I had a fiver in the humidor resting since Dec. and finally tried my first one.

The construction and burn on this cigar were great. But I was expecting something a little more robust. There were good tobacco flavors and some peppery spice from middle to end, but nothing very special.

Hope I get a different reaction from the next one.


----------



## docruger

Padilla 68 very relaxing smoke.


----------



## LSU1981

Camacho Corojo Monarca


----------



## WillieDiesel

Last night I smoked a Taboo Twist torpedo . It was very tasty.


----------



## craigchilds

I get off work in 7 minutes.

I'm debating between a Camacho 1962 churchill (a very bad cigar that I hope has improved after 16 months in the humidor) and my last Maria Mancini De Gaulle.

Or perhaps a Graycliff 1666, which I have not tried yet.


----------



## doubled

Tatuaje Cojonu 2003 with some Cockburn's reserve port:tu


----------



## golfermd

Tatuaje Unicos. Nice tasting cigar, but very tight draw throughout... :cb


----------



## roughrider

Illusione 88.


----------



## Andy

Believe it or not gr special to tell you the truth it not bad at all suprised me


----------



## joorbeck

excalibur dark knight


----------



## Wacco

To those that celebrate, enjoy Maundy Thursday.

I'm having a Partagas Mille Fleur this evening, while on the veranda with my Gibson J-200, pickin and a grinnin.


----------



## rlaliberty

currently on the deck with the netbook having my first of the regular partagas. not terrible. not great,


----------



## royhubbs

601 blue label have to try and get some more of these


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Cuesta Rey Centenario maduro toro. I just lit it a few minutes ago, but so far it's pretty good. Looks great, smokes great. Built like a Fuente, but I'm just not sure about the flavor yet. So far it seems really, really mild. Not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## darkninja67

Was sweet out yesterday in Boston so I had a Fuente Chateau Sun grown, a JdN Celebracion Consul, a Griffins Fuerte robusto and a Torano Exodus Silver robusto.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars

Smoked my first 5 Vegas Classic and was very impressed.


----------



## winston

Last night I had my first Romeo Y Julieta Habana Reserve. Very good smoke.


----------



## Giak

Trinidad Reyes, small but so good!


----------



## Firerat

Padilla Edicion Especial Corojo

Pretty good smoke!!


----------



## Wacco

A tad breezy here, so no firepit, put plenty warm out, so I'll watch the sun set with a Monte 2.


----------



## GlockG23

docruger said:


> Padilla 68 very relaxing smoke.


Sounds good might smoke one Tomorrow night.

Tonight I just had an AVO No. 3 Maduro. I should of let it sit in the humi longer


----------



## royhubbs

Arganese Nicaraguan Presidente Churchill


----------



## orca99usa

Partagas Black.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Last night, I had a Torano 1959 toro, which was very good. I think I like it better than the 1916. I have another 1916 torpedo in the humidor to refresh my memory when I get around to it.

Right now, I just lit a 5 Vegas Classic torpedo.


----------



## Chico57

Almost finished with a LFD Limitado III.


----------



## SMOKE20

Gonna go home and smoke something tasty, maybe a camacho. It may just be a CAO Brazila.

I have had a taste for these for some time now


----------



## doubled

Bolivar Gold Medal with some age on it with a glass of Ron zacapa 23 yo rum:tu


----------



## BigRay023

This morning was a ESV91, now a JdM Dark Sumatra....tasty :ss


----------



## Wacco

Earlier, I was summoned to a soiree of sorts, I had a Jose Piedra Cremas.


----------



## bluti

This morning I sat down in the back yard, lit a Camacho Triple Maduro Turbo and now I'm afraid I can't move. What a great cigar. I'm going to invest in a box. However, I have learned not to light one first thing.....STROOOOOONG


----------



## Wacco

Shaping up to be a beautiful day here in the outskirts of Zone Improvement Plan Code 85638. Some eggs, assorted meat, and red eye gravy to begin the day. I have a pot of coffee brewed that is sure to keep me wide awake till at least Tuesday evening.

First cigar shall be a Montecristo 3. More later, as I feel an otherwise lazy day coming on.


----------



## smokin'Jef

RyJ Viejo R - one very nice smoke!


----------



## PerpetualNoob

After a very hearty breakfast, I lit up a second pot of coffee and a Slow-Aged Perdomo Glorioso. This is a remarkably good cigar, especially when you can get them on C-Bid for just over $1 each. With no wind to speak of, and a temperature solidly above 40F, I was actually able to enjoy my first full outdoor cigar of the year. I'm not delirious, but I can see it from here.


----------



## DBCcigar

Pepin Serie JJ


----------



## baddddmonkey

5 Vegas impresses me again.

I just had a 5 Vegas Limitada '08. It was amazing. It's been sitting in my humi for about 3-4 months and that time has done it well. If I had the means to buy a box....I would do it in a heartbeat. If your able to get some before they run out, do! It is totally worth it.

Now...whens the 2009 Limitada coming out?


----------



## craigchilds

Last night: 5 Vegas Torpedo with Abelour A'bunadh cask strength single malt scotch. Followed by a La Flor de Cano Selectos, with a glass of Willet's single barrel bourbon.

Today: Rocky Patel Edge, with water.


----------



## wolfmonk

Earlier RP Seconds Vintage Fusion, robusto
Now - RP Edge Missile


----------



## Riedelma

My first La aurora 1495 a very good cigar


----------



## doubled

La Riqueza #5 :tu


----------



## DBCcigar

601 green label


----------



## Nickerson

PerpetualNoob said:


> After a very hearty breakfast, I lit up a second pot of coffee and a Slow-Aged Perdomo Glorioso. This is a remarkably good cigar, especially when you can get them on C-Bid for just over $1 each. With no wind to speak of, and a temperature solidly above 40F, I was actually able to enjoy my first full outdoor cigar of the year. I'm not delirious, but I can see it from here.


Man I would love to visit Alaska. Nevermind live there! Seems peaceful.

Smoking my Natural Twigs (cigarillos) by Drew Estate.


----------



## GlockG23

DBCcigar said:


> 601 green label


you really like those 601 greens !!
how many do you think you have?


----------



## baddddmonkey

Had a Don Pepin Garcia Vegas Cubanas my friend gifted to me this past November. It had been hiding at the bottom of my humidor since then. It was an excellent smoke, and the time in the humi did it well! Definately enjoyed it, and will possibly get more. So far, I haven't had a DPG cigar I didn't like.


----------



## Wacco

I started the day with an Ashton Cabinet Belicoso. Tonight was a Partagas Mille Fleur. I love these things even though they are smaller than my usual favorite.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars

CAO "VR"


----------



## LSU1981

Had a Camacho Corojo Monarca out on the deck last night. It was a rare, windless evening and a great smoke.


----------



## doubled

Taboo Special Forces lancero with some Patron XO cafe:tu


----------



## gtquick

A.Fuente Sun Grown Cuban Belicoso


----------



## jmgosman

Sweet_Cigars said:


> Smoked my first 5 Vegas Classic and was very impressed.


I've been hearing a lot about 5 Vegas and have been interested in trying some. Anybody know of any good online deals?


----------



## Mirrorlure7m

Padron 3000


----------



## joorbeck

cao italia caio


----------



## winston

Just got through with a Cuesta Rey Tuscany Natural.


----------



## Old Stogie

Having a Don Lino Africa maduro. Tasty enough. I've had better, I've had worse.


----------



## darkninja67

jmgosman said:


> I've been hearing a lot about 5 Vegas and have been interested in trying some. Anybody know of any good online deals?


The Devil site is a good place to start


----------



## Chico57

About one inch into VSG Corona Gorda.


----------



## Wacco

Tonight, the sunset is beautiful, I'm headed to the back porch with a Jose Piedra Cazadores.


----------



## royhubbs

SLR Serie G Maduro Rothchilde


----------



## ssutton219

Finished up my last VSG...


need to go shopping!






Shawn


----------



## slyder

jmgosman said:


> I've been hearing a lot about 5 Vegas and have been interested in trying some. Anybody know of any good online deals?


I have absolutely nothing bad to say about 5 Vegas cigars! Relatively inexpensive, well made, and taste great. Cbid is about the cheapest place to pick them up. I got a box of Classic Coronas a few weeks ago for $30! and a Mega Sampler with Golds, Classic, Series A and the Miami for $35! Im a price watcher and so far thats been the best and it seems like every week they add 5 Vegas auctions.

Smoked a 5 Vegas Shorty a few minutes ago here at work....love em. Quick 20 to 30 minute smoke.


----------



## GlockG23

Ashton VSG


----------



## PerpetualNoob

I'm a confessed Cinco-Ho. Never had one I didn't like. I haven't tried the Miami, but I have one resting in the cooler, that I got as part of a Pepin sampler.

Last night I had a Gold Nugget.

Tonight I just finished smoking an LGC Wavell natural. Sure do love me some LGC! I sure would love to have a box each of the Glorias in natural and maduro, and another box of Felicias. I'd be a poor but happy camper, that's for sure.


----------



## Mirrorlure7m

Just got done smoking a Primera Isabells Cameroon Toro


----------



## Patrick B

I might have had my best cigar ever tonight - a Saint Luis Rey Lonsdale from 1998. Perfect all around.


----------



## Jack Straw

Camacho Coyolar Super Toro


----------



## orca99usa

I'm stuck with three Playboy toros I just got in the mail (free samples) until the rest of my sticks get out of the freezer (beetle problem).


----------



## Andy

perdomo artesanal


----------



## winston

Romeo Y Julieta Habana Reserve. Got 1 left great cigars.


----------



## blueeyedbum

CAO Italia


----------



## golfermd

Saint Luis Rey Serie G Maduro Rothchilde. Great evening cigar. Might want to give it a bit rest time in the humidor, but still a nice full-bodied smoke.


----------



## craigchilds

I'm just finishing a Hoyo de Monterrey Governor, while watching a movie outside on my laptop.


----------



## Legion

Ok so today I had Saint Luis Rey Serie G No. 6 and I see from the other post Sait Luis Rey seems to be making some mighty fine cigars these days


----------



## Wacco

I'm off to the casino later, Ron White show.

I'm gonna have a Monte Edmundo on the ride, more later.


----------



## golfermd

Oliva Serie "O". Nice after noon smoke.. :smoke:


----------



## andrew s

Planning on smoking a Gurkha Titan 2 tonite.


----------



## SMOKE20

Romeo and Julieta Reserve


----------



## SmokenJoe

Padron 1926 Series #6. This is my first batch and the 3rd one I've smoked over the last 6 months. Stronger than the 40 Annies (IMHO) but tastes better after being in the Humi for awhile.

"Joe"


----------



## PerpetualNoob

HdM Dark Knight. Love 'em!


----------



## doubled

Tat Havana VI Victoria with some french press:tu


----------



## craigchilds

Friday:

A Maria Mancini De Gaulle on the way home from work.

A La Herencia Cubana toro with friends after dinner.

Both were good sticks, but neither one of them really hit the sweet spot I was looking for. Then, around midnight, I lit up a Gran Habano #3 robusto. Wow, the extra 6 months humi time really improved these, as it had more of a bite than I remember. This was the taste I had been looking for all night.


----------



## elderboy02

Tatuaje Black. I burnt my fingers on this one. If anyone has any they are willing to part with, let me know


----------



## Wacco

Beautiful day here. Gonna be in the 80's later.

I'm starting with a Partagas 898.

Later, I have an Opus X Double Corona


----------



## Doogie

NUB Habano


----------



## Oxman

Oliva Master Blends 3 double robusto.


----------



## Raybird

J.F.R. corojo


----------



## curtwill

heading over to my brothers with a couple rocky patel decade torpedos for the evenings enjoyment


----------



## orca99usa

Just got some CAO Brazilias in from the Devil Site. Normally I don't smoke anything the day it arrives, but today I may make an exception. The rest of my stash is in the freezer while I try to kill off a tobacco beetle invasion.


----------



## dinoa2

had a fuente double chateau sungrown today and a double chateau natural yesterday. both had been in humi for at least 6 months and now I wonder why I waited so long, both very good and now I need to find some more


----------



## JAJ

Took a break from working on the house and enjoyed an Oliva Serie G Maduro torpedo. After dinner was a 601 oscuro La Punta figurado. Love the weather when you can really relax and enjoy the cigar


----------



## helmet

my first Cubao torpedo.very good so far:nod:.


----------



## BigRay023

Oliva Serie 'G' Special G. Cute lil smoke. Now that im past the initial taper and in to the full girth its quite a tasty lil devil


----------



## elderboy02

Oliva Connecticut Lonsdale. I really enjoyed it  It was 10x better than the robusto size in my opinion.


----------



## BigRay023

HdM Tradicion...not positive of the size but looks like a boxpressed robusto size....goin pretty good with a cup o joe


----------



## JonDot

A Don Francisco Robusto. Not sure which 1 it is , but it is going GREAT with this cup of coffee.


----------



## Chico57

Just spent the last two hours smoking a RP Olde World Reserve Toro Maduro. I am not a big fan of RP's but this was a good cigar. Might even try a Robusto sometime.


----------



## darkninja67

had a Sancho Panza Double maduro toro, JdN Antano Consul, AB Tempus Terra Nova, and a Gran Habano Corojo toro.


----------



## doubled

Sancho Panza extra fuerte earlier now a La Gloria Cubana Artesanos


----------



## smokin'Jef

5 Vegas Miami robusto along with a wonderfully mild English stout


----------



## GlockG23

I am heading outside right now with a Diet coke and a *Diamond Crown Maximus*

Going to relax have a *excellent* mild cigar and throw the ball for my dog Jack


----------



## Nickerson

5 Vegas Classic Double Corona

Nice dog Glock!


----------



## curtwill

started the day with a Titan de Bronze cameroon belicoso....

just finished a CAO Criollo Conquistador with a Keiths red amber ale....nice balcony time...finally about 18 celsius today


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Smoked a 2006 OSD4 and am now smoking a FFOX xXx.


----------



## JohnVH

Holt's Nicaraguan Overruns Corona, with a cup of Stop and Shop Coffee.

Decent construction with the corojo spice and sweetness and enough strength to keep me interested.


----------



## GlockG23

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Smoked a 2006 OSD4 and am now smoking a FFOX xXx.


wow Nice !! 
man there is somthing in the air, you guys are sure burning those Opus X's

For you new guys FFOX xXx is a *Fuente Fuente OpusX xXx* or sometimes called OpusX X^3 or OpusX Power Ranger


----------



## PerpetualNoob

GlockG23 said:


> I am heading outside right now with a Diet coke and a *Diamond Crown Maximus*
> 
> Going to relax have a *excellent* mild cigar and throw the ball for my dog Jack


That looks like a Blue Heeler you got there. They sure do like chasing things. I have a red one. I think she's about 14, or so. Lazy and grumpy, a lot like me. When she was younger, though, Man she was just crazy. I got mine from a buddy, and he got it from his mom, who had a bunch of them. She set up a tether-ball in the yard, and those damned dogs would beat that thing around and around for literally hours at a time. Funny as Hell.

Anyway, it has been a good cigar day. Had a 5 Vegas Gold torpedo with my coffee this morning.

While I was out working in the yard, I pulled out one of my many yard 'gars, a Jose Girbes that I bought a bunch of from Evil Cigar Co., before I knew any better. I don't know if I just have amnesia, or seven months in the humidor has done these things some good, but it really wasn't as bland and lame as I remembered them being. Still nothing great, just better than I expected. Weird.

After I was done in the yard, I had a 5 Vegas Anomaly, just sitting outside, enjoying the relatively nice weather, and some mint iced tea. It's still a little chilly out, and I had to put on a wind-breaker, but it keeps getting nicer every week.

Right now, I'm looking at an RP 92 2nd torpedo that I'm just about to light up. I can't remember the last time I had four cigars in one day. Maybe never.


----------



## orca99usa

CAO Brazilia, one of my favorites.


----------



## Vancehu

Had a Trinidad Foundadores and UpMann Sir Winston.

Fantastic cigars.


----------



## craigchilds

Last night: Gran Habano #3 Habano robusto while reading James Montgomery Boice's commentary on Psalms.

Those GH#3's have really improved with age (7 mos)


----------



## Sweet_Cigars

Saturday night Padilla '68, Sunday night CAO Black.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE

I would have posted this sooner, but at our monthly herf I lit up a real nice Bolivar Habano, that was gifted to me from Doc Stogie Fresh. I did a music review for him and this was one of the cigars I received. Very nice and tasty. I nubbed that one.


----------



## doubled

Padilla '68 Lancero with some espresso:tu


----------



## Chico57

Just nubbed a La Riqueza #4.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Beautiful day today. Started with a Don Tomas Clasico and just finishing up a PL Montecarlos!


----------



## DBCcigar

Cubao No.5 after dinner....

Now: 5 Vegas Miami Knuckle


----------



## ssutton219

Gifted Hoyo de Monterrey


----------



## saigon68

Ghurka Ancient Warrior-me likey:usa2:


----------



## Wacco

Dad would have been 77 today, had that pesky cancer not done him in.

I have a PSD4 and if I'm up for it a bit later, a Monte 3.


----------



## blueeyedbum

Arganese Nicarauguan Presidente Robusto - a little spice, good flavor, full bodied.


----------



## longburn

I just finished a review on the Fundacion Ancestral Vuelta Abajo 1940 robusto and posted it.


----------



## craigchilds

Ashton Benchmade by Pepin. 

Just posted a review in the non-Habanos thread. Very, very good for a sandwich cigar.


----------



## doubled

5 Vegas Miami robusto with some Knob Creek[thumbsup]


----------



## Chico57

Almost finished with an Anejo Reserva #49 paired with some (ok, alot) of Dow's 10 yr. Tawny Port.


----------



## Wacco

This day in history, April 22...

Bettie Page was born, 1923. She died this past December.

Linda Lovelace died in an auto wreck, 2002.

I have a Partagas Mille Fleur tonight.


----------



## BigRay023

Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet Funadore fresh off the truck....got a lil bite to it...i like it


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro robusto


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

A Trinidad Coloniales


----------



## acrispy1

Man O War Robusto, one of my favorite sticks.


----------



## Phantom57

Tatuaje Havana VI Verocu #9.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Last night, I had a Fuente Short Story, one of my favorite cigars. Tonight I'm having a RP 92 torpedo 2nd. I like these, too, but I still think I prefer the Fusion 2nds that I have. Maybe I'll dig one of those out of the cooler for tomorrow night.


----------



## craigchilds

Gran habano #1 Connecticut. 

A little too mild for me. I like #3 and #5 better.


----------



## Raybird

Had a Montecristo Classic robusto this am - a very well-made & pleasant cigar (on the mild side).


----------



## mattbardi

casa magna robusto, the colorado red wrapper is quite tasty


----------



## royhubbs

Oliva o serie maduro robusto while cookin on the grill


----------



## golfermd

royhubbs said:


> Oliva o serie maduro robusto while cookin on the grill


Couldn't have said it better myself. Great afternoon smoke, which is exactly what I enjoyed too... :beerchug:


----------



## doubled

Oliva V Maduro with a glass of Port:tu


----------



## Wacco

Today in history: William Shakespeare b. April 23, 1564 d. April 23, 1616


Tonight, a Diamond Crown Maximus #3.


----------



## craigchilds

Just finished a Perdomo Fresh-Rolled Double Corona with a pint of Yuengling. I was trying to finish a novel that just seemed to be taking forever for me to finish. The cigar was better than the book.


----------



## ssutton219

Smoking a Leon Jimenes 300 series that was gifted to me by Zitro_Joe.

Man I wish I knew how well this smoked before now as it would of made a great fishing car tonight.



Thanks Joe for a great cigar!

Just got a Email from holts showing these are on sale...oh woe is me!!

Shawn


----------



## mackrazy

Romeo Y Julietta short churchills


----------



## StevenC

Rocky Patel Old World Reserve Churchil with a maduro wrapper

:smoke:


----------



## darkninja67

Had a Sancho Panza Double Maduro robusto, a Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte toro, then a San Cristobal Clasico, and finished with an Oliva MB3 robusto. I might sacrifice an Anejo 50 later on tonight. The weather is gorgeous in Boston today.


----------



## Raybird

Tried an Ambos Mundo this am (the Sumatra), not bad but nothing special. Next one will be the Famous 70th by Perdomo, a nice corojo!


----------



## acrispy1

Carlos Torano Casa Torano Natural.


----------



## Wacco

History lesson for today, 4/24: Morgan Earp was born 4/24/1851. Bud Abbot died 4/24/1974.

I have a Jose Piedra Cazadores tonight.


----------



## Chico57

Half way through a LG Small Batch II. It is one of my favorite smokes.


----------



## Egis

Gurkha Red Label


----------



## DBCcigar

Tatuaje UNICOS


----------



## saigon68

Punch Gran Puro Robusto-Hoo Hoo. Very nice-tasty.


----------



## curtwill

camacho slr maduro perfecto #1 ... nice and chewy


----------



## dj1340

Montecristo White Court with a Perdomo lot 23 on deck for later


----------



## curtwill

dj1340 said:


> Montecristo White Court with a Perdomo lot 23 on deck for later


hey, I have a lot 23 in the humi... tonight sounds good for that one too.


----------



## SMOKE20

5 vegas relic last night and thinking a 5 vegas classic panatela tonight


----------



## Wacco

I graduated the Police Academy 23 years ago today. I have a Don Carlos belicoso to celebrate the anniversary.

My neighbor, Mike, is having his birthday party and pig roast tonight. I have a Montecristo Edmundo to celebrate that.


----------



## Doogie

had a LFD this morning


----------



## Acesfull

Just finished up a Graycliff Chateau Grand Cru


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

The Miami Knuckle.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

RP Sungrown


----------



## darkninja67

sacrificed an Oliva MB3 robusto and a Camacho Select torp to Mother Earth tonight. Great night tonight.


----------



## mackrazy

Montecristo 4 with a cuppa coffee in blistering 88degree heat, live the cigar, but not really the weather to enjoy a cigar.


----------



## rainman

Welcomed the morning with a HdM Epi2, after working on the truck enjoyed a Sancho Panza non Plus and was hoping to have a Cohiba Secretos that I was gifted, but alas the rains came a little early.


----------



## rlaliberty

grilled up some great food today with some buddies and had my first rp edge corojo and one of the mini cao italias. edge was great until the last inch or so when it got so bitter that i had to put it down.


----------



## Oxman

5 Vegas Series A "Apex". I forgot I had a bundle of these box-pressed beauties from an early devil-site purchase. They were buried in a CAO Black humidor down in my cooler. I now remember just how tasty these suckers are!


----------



## golfermd

Last night had one of these with a martini. Gran Habano Habano Blend #3 Gran Robusto. Nice smoke for the price.


----------



## mmpjim

last night enjoyed a RP Fusion with cuppa coffee..Very nice smoke. A real stong kick in the last 2"


----------



## Raybird

yesterday a H. Upmann Vintage corona, next will be a Fuente Hemingway Signature (got the cameroon thing going again)


----------



## BigRay023

Finishing up a Camacho 1962 Perfecto with a cup of joe....man the last half of this lil guy kicked it up a notch and is a excellent and tasty smoke!


----------



## andrew s

Went to a Jimmy Buffett concert yesterday. Got there 4 hours early to hang out with all of the parrotheads and lite up a Gurkha Titan II as soon as I got out of the car. Enjoyed the cigar had a very earthy and leathery taste to it. It surprised me because it lasted about 2 hours. 

I also gave a CAO Gold to a person next to us and he was appreciative and enjoyed smoking it.


----------



## DBCcigar

My Father by Pepin


----------



## DBCcigar

andrew s said:


> Went to a Jimmy Buffett concert yesterday. Got there 4 hours early to hang out with all of the parrotheads and lite up a Gurkha Titan II as soon as I got out of the car. Enjoyed the cigar had a very earthy and leathery taste to it. It surprised me because it lasted about 2 hours.
> 
> I also gave a CAO Gold to a person next to us and he was appreciative and enjoyed smoking it.


Man, I bet that was fun!


----------



## saigon68

Just finished a Hoyo Excaliber Epicure. Great smoke, burn was the best (to the very sad end), bouquet of voluminous smoke was creamy cocoa and not a hint of bitterness all the way to the nub. Great, consistent which I love in a cigar.


----------



## andrew s

DBCcigar said:


> Man, I bet that was fun!


It was a great time, luckily we(my wife and I) parked next to some people our same age. Broke out a our bags(cornhole) game and hung out in 80 degree weather until the concert started. Was a beautiful day and night in Florida that is for sure.


----------



## craigchilds

Last night, I smoked a cigar called a Dona Elba cigar that was given to me by a friend who just got back from Nicaragua. 

A little research yielded the information that this cigar is sold in the USA under a different brandname: Verdadero Organic. It's a completely organic cigar. Very tasty and unique. I'll post a review soon.

Tonight: Rocky Patel Edge, while watching a documentary film on Stanley Kubrick.


----------



## curtwill

just had a little quality outdoor time with a pepin jj maduro robusto and a woodford manhattan...went pretty well together


----------



## ssutton219

After the weekend I had I needed someting smaller and a lil on the "Better" side of what I normally smoke.




Tat Verocu #9



Nice lil smoke that hit the spot







Shawn


----------



## Raybird

I'm about to fire up a Hoyo De Tradicion


----------



## JohnLongIsland

LGD Chisel Puro: subtelty and power in perfect balance


----------



## DBCcigar

Pepin JJ


----------



## MrMusicMan1

The new Oliva Series O Connecticut Robusto. Not bad a little spicy for my taste.


----------



## golfermd

Oliva Serie G. Nice smoke for the evening... :smoke:


----------



## acrispy1

Taboo Twist, starts out with a little spice but then smooths out, nice long,even burn. First time I'm smoking one and I have to say I will be smoking more of them.


----------



## PDV

Last night I had a Taboo Dominican Maduro. Very tasty and peppery.


----------



## slayoner

Just got done with a Dominican Cohiba Robusto, oh man! Soo tasty from right after the beginning to the nub, I ddin't want to put it out at all.


----------



## Raybird

I'm heading for my patio with a Perdomo Patriarch (corona)!


----------



## Acesfull

Today was an Oliva "O" Maduro.. what an awesome smoke!


----------



## Wacco

I have a Fuente Canones. Gonna be a beautiful sunset, nice and warm, I'm looking forward to a long evening cigar.


----------



## JGD

I just lit up a Romeo y Julietta Viejo 'B'. My fist one after buying a five pack of cbid. Enjoying it while watching the Red Sox game and drinking a cold beer.


----------



## sboyajian

As I type this I am smoking an El Truinfador Lancero.


----------



## longburn

I just finished an Ashton VSG. Hmmm,have you ever smoked a really nice cigar.....thought that the time was right for it then once you did you realized you made a wrong pick and it ended up dissapointing you when under different circumstances it would have been perfect?

It had been raining here but cleared up,overcast,dripping and sun setting.Everything nice and quiet after the rain.I thought that would be a nice contemplative exsperience but I think I should have picked a Fuente like a short story or a between the lines.


----------



## Phantom57

Right now, a Padilla Miami torpedo (old DPG blend).


----------



## slayoner

5 Vegas Relic.


----------



## andrew s

Smoked a Gurkha Centurian last night.


----------



## Dave128

I relaxed on my front porch last night with an Oliva G.


----------



## darkninja67

Torano Exodus 59 torpedo, Nub Habano torpedo, and an AB Tempus Terra Nova.


----------



## calhounhusker

Pretty sure I'll grab a Oliva Conneticut and a Private Stock tonight.


----------



## Raybird

just finished a Perdomo Famous 70th Anniversary, nice corojo...


----------



## JohnLongIsland

La Aurora Sapphire Tubo


----------



## MrMusicMan1

RP Decade. I've been waiting a while to smoke one of these. When some more Liga D become available I will be buying some. Great cigar, I taste hits of coffee. Price point is a little higher than I would like to pay.


----------



## ssutton219

After a HORRIBLE week I can finally sit back and enjoy a smoke.


I purchased a 5er of Oliva V Lanceros from a GREAT guy here and I don't know whether its the situation or these have a lil age but its WONDERFUL!!




Thanks Joe and I love these!!






Shawn


----------



## darkninja67

Acesfull said:


> Today was an Oliva "O" Maduro.. what an awesome smoke!


I agree. Such a surprisingly good smoke for the price. I need a box of these soon.


----------



## Phantom57

Tatuaje Noella Reserva.


----------



## Doogie

Tatuaje Cojonu 2009. great smoke


----------



## dinoa2

smoked a tabak especial dolce robusto last night from Drew Estate. had read about them and picked up one at local B&M just to try. I like coffee so I thought I would try one . My first Drew Estate smoke. has a shaggy foot, lit up and first taste was like sweetness from artificial sweetener. that went away when I got to the wrapper but dominant flavor for smoke was that artificial sweetner taste. I dont mind some sweetenss in a cigar sometimes but this was too much and I didnt taste that much coffee.

If anyone has experience with these, I would like to hear your thoughts on them. dont know if I would buy again.


----------



## j0k

Oliva Serio V


----------



## darkninja67

Smoked a Gran Habano Corojo toro, a Torano Virtuoso robusto then a Cuesta Rey Centro Fino torpedo today.


----------



## golfermd

Perdomo Reserve Criollo. Good, not great, cigar.


----------



## Raybird

OK, it's time for that CAO LX2 that I've been aging...


----------



## jshob56

Casa Torano with a glass of scotch.


----------



## Wacco

Happy b-day Willie Nelson, 71 today.

I have a Punch Gran Puro Sierra.


----------



## Oxman

Had an Oliva Series G Churchill...very nice.


----------



## njsarge54

Yesterday Montesino Sungrown Belicoso.

Today, Cabaiguan Maduro, damn tasty!!


----------



## ncstogie

dinoa2 said:


> smoked a tabak especial dolce robusto last night from Drew Estate. had read about them and picked up one at local B&M just to try. I like coffee so I thought I would try one . My first Drew Estate smoke. has a shaggy foot, lit up and first taste was like sweetness from artificial sweetener. that went away when I got to the wrapper but dominant flavor for smoke was that artificial sweetner taste. I dont mind some sweetenss in a cigar sometimes but this was too much and I didnt taste that much coffee.
> 
> If anyone has experience with these, I would like to hear your thoughts on them. dont know if I would buy again.


I tried one did not like it. It is not as sweet as the Java by drew estates though. I have a friend who likes the java's kinda uses them as a dessert smoke. They are too sweet for me and I stopped at 1 each. The one tabak especial I had also had a terrible burn but it was windy that day. I guess this isn't that helpful but if you like sweet cigars you may want to give them another try ot perhaps try a java. (which has a square box press which softens up when you smoke it.) As for Drew estates I like their new Liga Privada blends, med-full and not flavored. Kuba Kuba is in my opinion the best of their flavored blends, as it isn't falvored too strong.

Back on topic I just finished a Montecristo Robusto Larga. Impeccible burn and smooth flavor.


----------



## GlockG23

An Opus X


----------



## andrew s

I had a Yestor Miranda Special Selection last night. It was a medium-mild body cigar from what I could tell, was a nice smooth smoke.


----------



## Raybird

I'm going to light a Montecristo Classic


----------



## docruger

I just finished a M.J. FRIAS torpedo


----------



## Chico57

Just finished a Padron 1926 Maduro #6.


----------



## SMOKE20

Vigilante Corojo This morning


----------



## BigRay023

Carlos Torano Signature Collection Toro.....with some Woodford Reserve....thats how i wind down after a long day in the patch!


----------



## GlockG23

Earlier I had a Taboo Limited Reserve Maduro
Please see ugly mug
:smokin:


----------



## abilash81

i am a regular user of Cabaiguan Maduro. for past 15 years i have tried so many for different tastes but this on gives me the pleasure and this gives me better than anything else

___________________________________________________________

vegetarian food
wheelchair


----------



## GlockG23

Took this post to a PM


----------



## calhounhusker

I'll be enjoying either an Ashton classic Double Magnum or a VSG after work today.


----------



## GlockG23

both are good stuff enjoy, enjoy


----------



## calhounhusker

GlockG23 said:


> both are good stuff enjoy, enjoy


For sure, I have been itching for a VSG for quite some time and bought a number of them at the Ashton event the other night.


----------



## darkninja67

Are VSGs really that great? I have a double corona sized VSG resting and really want to fire it up. They are just so pricey.


----------



## calhounhusker

darkninja67 said:


> Are VSGs really that great? I have a double corona sized VSG resting and really want to fire it up. They are just so pricey.


IMHO, Yes. I only get around to buying them a couple times a year but I think they are great cigars. Definantly my favorite Ashton and probably close to my favorite period.


----------



## Acesfull

My favorite Ashton is the Ashton Heritage Puro Sol or the San Cristobol but thats just my opinion.. Anyways I just finished up a Perdomo Habano Corojo.. always a good consistant smoke.. and they dont carry a hefty pricetag either!!


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Had a RyJ Short Churchill before dinner and now an after dinner Punch Punch.

Had Indian for dinner, but should have been Cuban. LOL


----------



## baddddmonkey

5 Vegas Cask Strength II. Mmmm even better with a few months of age on it!


----------



## doubled

Anejo 55 with some espresso:tu


----------



## blackexpress

Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic


----------



## saigon68

Padron 7000 maduro. I really enjoyed this cigar. Flavorful smoke (lotsa smoke!), burned perfectly, never a touchup.

Large ring though. Some may be turned off by it. Large cigar-lasted about 90 minutes. Toast, chocolate, and something else? Draw was most excellent.

Would recommend & smoke again.


----------



## GlockG23

A 1932 this morning and earlier tonight I had another Taboo Limited Reserve Maduro


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Long, busy cigar day, today. Started off this morning with a Bolivar (D.R.) Lonsdale, and thoroughly adequate cigar. I've had a few of these now. Decent flavor, nice, easy draw, and burns like a champ every time, but they just don't do anything special for me. I don't hate them, but I wouldn't go out of my way or pay a premium to get one, either. I have a couple of them left, and I won't mind smoking them in due time, but I just don't see me buying any more of them.

After lunch I had one of my multitude of yard 'gars, while I was, ironically, working in the yard. A four-way combination of an early, imprudent purchase from Evil Cigar Co., short summers, a deep and abiding loathing for all forms of yard work, and a complete lack of anyone to make me do it, all together mean that I have approximately a 5-8 year supply of yard 'gars, before I will need to go looking for more.

After I was all finished with the yard work for the day, I lit up a LGC Serie R #5 maduro, one of my most favorite cigars. I'm usually a two-a-day guy on weekends, but three full-size cigars in one day is very unusual for me. As much fun as they were, and I may very well do it again tomorrow, but I have to say that my mouth is feeling double-plus un-good right now.


----------



## ca21455

Padilla Miami Solomen. Not exactly a morning smoke but I needed an attitude adjustment...


----------



## golfermd

5 Vegas Miami M5 - Very nice. Second one I've smoked. Definitely full bodied and flavored. Beginning to like these a lot. :thumb:


----------



## helmet

not a damn thing.out:stuck it my mother in laws house out on Long Island.


----------



## darkninja67

At work right now so nothing.
I want to burn another Anejo though.


----------



## SMOKE20

DPG Blue Generoso


----------



## doubled




----------



## andrew s

Had a Tabacos Baez made by Don Pepin. The first cigar I've had in a while that I didn't research. It nearly put me on my ass.


----------



## BigRay023

Bohemian Black-Oscuro.....pleasantly suprised more med. than mild and quite tasty....have not really enjoyed the couple of VS cigars ive smoked but i am liking this one


----------



## doubled

Padilla '68 lancero with some red tea:tu


----------



## nuke999

Don Pepin Blue Generoso......then a second one.


----------



## Acesfull

Partagas Black.... always good!


----------



## BigRay023

Just nubbed a Graycliff 1666 with a few Anchor Steam Beers and damn that was a good time:thumb:


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

A 2007 ras.


----------



## Dave128

Enjoyed a Santa Damiana #100 last evening. Very nice cigar.


----------



## calhounhusker

Enjoyed a Ashton VSG Wizard last night. It was down to just about nothing by the time I was actually done with it.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Padilla Habano robusto - first third was meh, but it got very nice from there until nub city.


----------



## GlockG23

an *Ashton VSG (Virgin Sun Grown) Tres Mystique*


----------



## calhounhusker

GlockG23 said:


> an *Ashton VSG (Virgin Sun Grown) Tres Mystique*


Such good cigars. Out of the VSG line, those are probably my favs, but the least smoked because they don't last long and are still right around 10 bucks a piece.


----------



## GlockG23

calhounhusker said:


> Such good cigars. Out of the VSG line, those are probably my favs, *but the least smoked because they don't last long* and are still right around 10 bucks a piece.


yeah they don't last long, but it was lunch time.
:smokin:


----------



## Shervin

I was gifted a CC Montecristo Ed. a few weeks ago that I smoked last night and I dont see what the hype is all about, the "forbidden fruit" appeal does not apply so I know its not a biased opinion


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Joya de Nicaragua Antono 1970 Lancero.


----------



## GlockG23

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Joya de Nicaragua Antono 1970 Lancero.


Are Joya de's in your top 25?


----------



## doubled

Monte #2 from '06, it doesn't get too much better then this:tu


----------



## winston

Just finished a A. Fuente Flora Fina 858


----------



## calhounhusker

Had a RP Edge Sumatra, Por Larranga Robusto, and a Cuesta Rey No. 9 natural last night at the local smoke shop.


----------



## Toulouse

After lunch had a Java Maduro by Drew Estate. Not into "flavored" cigars but these are an exception.


----------



## Raybird

going to have a Los Blancos Sumatra


----------



## Acesfull

Grabbed a Torana Casa Torano Maduro that had about 18 months of ago on it... snipped it fired it up.... what a f'in dud.. didnt produce any smoke and was plugged.. so i pitched it quickly.. so I grabbed a sure fire RP Cuban Blend Torpedo.. smoked that bad boy to the nub.. LOOOOOVE these!!


----------



## JohnLongIsland

Boli PC


----------



## winston

Had a Punch Rare Corojo great smoke.


----------



## andrew s

Had a Gurkha Turk for Cinco de Mayo


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Another JdNA Lancero. Awesome cigar.


----------



## dinoa2

had a gran habano 3 siglos robusto last night. my first of those and it was pretty tasty, good construction and good burn


----------



## calhounhusker

Had a Ashton VSG Spellbound, Punch rare Corojo Rothschild and a Man O War last night


----------



## Chico57

Just finished a Graycliff Gran Cru Presidente.


----------



## saigon68

Oliva series V. Just one terrific cigar. Burn, smoke, flavor and draw; all flawless to the very(sad)end. I'm too new to be able to accurately describe all the nuances to this cigar-let's just say it was a delightful afternoon watching my grandson, Jack Patrick, and smoking this delightful stogie.


----------



## andrew s

Went to the beach played some bags(cornhole) and smoked a taboo twist robusto all while watching the sunset. It was a great time for the first time smoking a taboo. My cousin met me there and I gave him a RP Summer 08 Robusto.

Good times


----------



## MrMusicMan1

Had my first Taboo tonight. Taboo Exotic Original. I absolutely loved this cigar. Great amazing smoke, I have to get more!


----------



## Acesfull

Tonight was an RP Edge Maduro.. always a good smoke!


----------



## craigchilds

Vegas de Fonseca. robusto sized.


----------



## winston

A. Fuente Hemingway Short Story, mild in flavor but not bad a quick smoke.


----------



## GlockG23

winston said:


> A. Fuente Hemingway Short Story, mild in flavor but not bad a quick smoke.


I think that it is a good smoke!

Tonight I had an Opus


----------



## MyFather

Oliva "G"

Bit Mad Part of the Wrapper just flaked off, well came unwrolled. and now it aggravating me? Why does this happen?


----------



## longburn

I had a RP decades torpedo earlier then later a Flor De Oliva....talk about a difference in worlds!


----------



## darkninja67

Smoked a JdN Antano Consul, JdN Celebracion Consul, Punch Champion and an Oliva Special G


----------



## golfermd

La Gloria Cubana Corona Gordo Natural.. :car:


----------



## baddddmonkey

Probably going to have a pre-supper 5 Vegas Relic, and then end with a random Graycliff 1666 I didn't know I had! Never had a Graycliff, so this should be interesting.


----------



## ssutton219

Nubbin another Oliva V Lancero




Wish I could afford a box of them right now!






Shawn


----------



## PerpetualNoob

I'm smoking a Partagas Mystery. I didn't know I had it, I don't know where it came from, or how long I've had it, and don't even know exactly what it is.

It's not a Black, could be a Cammie, maybe. By my measurements, it came in at 5.5x48, but I don't see anything exactly matching that size on the CI web page. Whatever it is, it's really smooth. Nice cigar. Might be a little too Dominican-bland for some of you hard-core guys, but I like it.


----------



## Patrick B

Tat Reserva J21. Started off fantastic and ended on a rather pedestrian note. If the whole thing was similar to the first 1/3, it would be a top 5 for me.


----------



## JohnLongIsland

PerpetualNoob said:


> I'm smoking a Partagas Mystery. I didn't know I had it, I don't know where it came from, or how long I've had it, and don't even know exactly what it is.
> 
> It's not a Black, could be a Cammie, maybe. By my measurements, it came in at 5.5x48, but I don't see anything exactly matching that size on the CI web page. Whatever it is, it's really smooth. Nice cigar. Might be a little too Dominican-bland for some of you hard-core guys, but I like it.


Partagas "Cifuentes"? The size fits.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

JohnLongIsland said:


> Partagas "Cifuentes"? The size fits.


Could be. It had to be part of one of the many samplers I bought last year, but that's about as close as I can nail it down. It was the last one in the humidor. I should really look through there more often. I have one more CAO Criollo I forgot about. Might have to smoke that tonight.

I'm currently in the middle of a humidor purge. I have a bunch of smokes in there that, I don't hate them, they're just sort of... less-favorite. My personal "second-tier" stuff, I guess. Single stragglers left over from samplers. Churchills and Lonsdales, which are bigger than I generally like to smoke. Stuff like that. Nothing really wrong with any of them, so I'm focusing on them to make room for things I like more.


----------



## Raybird

lighting a Perdomo Famous 70th Ann robusto...


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Another CG4... Lovem'.:smokin:


----------



## doubled

Litto Small batch #2 with some Lions Head:tu


----------



## bluti

Just finished a Padilla Soliman. Decided to go ahead and enjoy my favorite. Partagas Black Gigante.


----------



## baddddmonkey

To start off the weekend, I'm going to have a 5 Vegas Relic, then probably an Oliva Serie V tomorrow sometime, then finish tomorrow night off with a Padilla Miami.


----------



## calhounhusker

Had a G.A.R Corona Gorda, Nub Habano, and a Ashton Heritage Puro Sol last night.


----------



## craigchilds

La Herencia Cubana, with a glass of Budweiser American Ale.

This is what I learned: Budweiser American Ale tastes so bad it can ruin any cigar.


----------



## calhounhusker

craigchilds said:


> La Herencia Cubana, with a glass of Budweiser American Ale.
> 
> This is what I learned: Budweiser American Ale tastes so bad it can ruin any cigar.


Hahahahahah

I coulda told you that.uke:


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Just lit my first A.F. Curlyhead. This is a Deluxe Maduro version. With our criminal taxation level, at about $4.40, this may be just about the cheapest handmade I can buy locally. The taste seems OK, so far, but this sure is a homely little bastard. Lumpy, bumpy, cigar, veins all through the wrapper, a little 'tag' hanging off the wrapper just below the band. When the Old West cowboys splurged for a cigar, I imagine they must have looked a lot like this.

Nicely made, for the price. I'll give them credit for that. Not too hard or squishy, nice draw, and clouds of thick, smooth smoke. Definitely ain't no Hemingway, but not bad for the price. I may order some 5-ers of the other Curlyhead varieties, just to see if any of them could fit into my regular schedule.


----------



## Chico57

doubled said:


> Litto Small batch #2 with some Lions Head:tu


 LG Small Batch II is my second favorite cigar. Hope you enjoyed it.
Just finished a CAO Cx2 Robusto that has been resting in my humi for about two years.


----------



## orca99usa

Carlos Torano Casa Torano. I hadn't had one in a long time and had forgotten how much I enjoy these.


----------



## MyFather

CAO CX2


----------



## mackrazy

monte iv - my regular smoke while watching an episode of house with rum+coke


----------



## calhounhusker

Had a G.A.R Robusto last night while watching Tiger finish up.


----------



## orca99usa

Partagas Black.


----------



## mc2712

Yesterday I had a Blue Label and a 5 Vegas series A.


----------



## darkninja67

I had a Perdomo Habano Corojo toro, finishing an AF Anejo 50 and will fire up a PSP2. All in all a good day of smokes on a beautiful day in Boston.


----------



## smokin'Jef

...can't decide...either Nub Habano or Perdomo Lot 23 Maddy torp? Hmmm...maybe both?


----------



## calhounhusker

Id say Nub habano


----------



## Rubix^3

Rocky Patel Sungrown


----------



## doubled

Had a Cabaiguan corona extra earlier, now a Johnny O torpedo:tu


----------



## Wondering Nomad

75 and sunny, Dark Sumatra Espresso, Pyrat & Coke, and John Coltrane


This is how it should always be.


----------



## golfermd

La Flor Dominica Double Ligero. Nice smoke... :smoke:


----------



## Phantom57

Right now, a Tatuaje Regios.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars

Just smoked a CAO Soprano Soldier. WOW! A hell of a cigar!


----------



## craigchilds

Yesterday: Perdomo Fresh-Rolled Double Corona
After dinner: La Herencia Cubana Lonsdale


----------



## DBCcigar

Camacho 07/05


----------



## Acesfull

Tonight was a Padron 1964 Maduro Exclusivo!


----------



## Rubix^3

Avo Maduro Robusto. Sooo smooooth.


----------



## dj1340

Acesfull said:


> Tonight was a Padron 1964 Maduro Exclusivo!


Siglo IV but man I love those Padron Anni's. Picked up the Siglo's at The Party Source today!


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

A PG Soiree' Belicoso... A Truly great cigar.


----------



## winston

Montecristo Media Noche


----------



## bdw1984

illusione ~hl~... a beautiful lancero... medium-full started at 1030 finished around noon at my local B&M... enjoyed it immensely... a little on the pricey side ($9.50) but worth it


----------



## calhounhusker

Had an Ashton VSG Wizard, Montecristo Court, and a G.A.R last night.

It was a great night.


----------



## Acesfull

Just finished a Camacho Corojo Diploma Robusto from 2007, was an awesome smoke


----------



## DSturg369

Presently enjoying a El Mejor Espresso Robusto.


----------



## DBCcigar

My Father Cedros Deluxe


----------



## dj1340

Cupido Crilolla Campana


----------



## golfermd

Gran Habano Connecticut Blend #1 Gran Robusto. Another nice Gran Habano. Great cigar for the price... :smoke:


----------



## Chico57

Right now I am enjoying a Cohiba Siglo II that was gifted to me by JA3480.


----------



## doubled

La Riqueza robusto with almost a year on it and man is it good:tu


----------



## calhounhusker

Tonight I got gifted a CAO Soprano Limited edition thats been sitting for a couple years. Damn good cigar. Definantly enjoyed that one.


----------



## Phantom57

Currently, a Tatuaje Cojonu 2003.


----------



## baddddmonkey

Just had a La Gloria Cubana. And holy crap it was a good smoke. I think I just found my morning coffee smoke.


----------



## Les Paul

Oliva V Lancero


----------



## andrew s

Smoked a Olivia G Double Robusto. Was my first Olivia and the smoke was thick and smooth.


----------



## Raybird

I'm heading for the patio with a cup of sumatra coffee & a Cusano 59 toro...


----------



## bdw1984

alec bradley inceptio...debating on whether i should make a trip during work back to my B&M to grab something new or be patient and grab something out of my humi when i get home... patience is not my strongsuit


----------



## benjamin

either an indian tabac nonpariel, or a honduran cigarillo from one of the value bundles that holts sells...depends on time.


----------



## Chico57

Just finished a CAO 2002 Gold Corona Gorda.


----------



## DBCcigar

La Aroma de Cuba Edicion Especial by Pepin


----------



## doubled

Padron '64 Imperial natural:tu


----------



## Raybird

Perdomo Patriarch Corona - just love 'em!


----------



## Sweet_Cigars

Gonna be a RP Decade tonight.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

A Fuente King B.


----------



## bdw1984

Cabaiguan Guapos 46


----------



## PerpetualNoob

I'm covering the evening shift for a couple of weeks, so my smoking time is now in the mornings. Yesterday, I lit up one of my new LGC Gloria maduros. It was so plugged, I never did get it to really smoke right. I clipped it 4-5 times, and even used my poker on it, and nothing. I messed around with that thing for about 20 minutes before I finally gave up and pitched it. I was very, very disappointed. I had used up so much of my valuable smoking time, I only had enough left for a 5 Vegas Shorty, so that's what I had.

I do love LGCs, but the three worst-plugged cigars I've ever smoked were all from them. I'm going to dry-box one of them for a couple of days and see how it turns out.

Right now, I'm just about to light a 5 Vegas Anomaly. Then I get to go to work! YAY!!! I'm glad to have a job, because I have bills and a mortgage to pay, but I can assure you that if I didn't need the money I could find something else to do with those hours. It's not a horrible job, yesterday was my 18th anniversary. I should probably celebrate this weekend with some obscenely expensive cigar, huh?


----------



## andrew s

Just finished a 5 Vegas Miami Knuckle. It was a good smoke, glad I have some more of them.


----------



## doubled

601 red robusto with some dos equis amber:tu


----------



## winston

I'm currently sitting out in my back yard enjoying a La Aroma De Cuba.


----------



## bdw1984

sitting on my porch enjoying a litto gomez chisel puro


----------



## MyFather

about to light up RP


----------



## baddddmonkey

I had a Trinidad Original Circa 1997 I won of cbid about two months ago. It does taste very well aged. It was very smooth and nutty. 

It made me think of the La Gloria Cubana I had the other day. I think the plastic wrapper over the cigars has a yellow tint to it, so it seems that they are aged a bit too. But I'm not quite for sure. I might set up a post asking everyone's opinion on it tomorrow.


----------



## nuke999

A Rocky Patel 1990 with 2 fingers of Glenlivet 18 yr old.


----------



## Raybird

it's going to be a Fuente Hemingway Signature this morning


----------



## golfermd

La Flor Dominica Camaroon Cabinet Series #4. Wonderful afternoon smoke. The more I have of these the more and more I am loving them... :biggrin1:


----------



## Soulpatch73

Camacho 1962

What happened to Club Stogie?


----------



## megasolo

About to light up my very first Cusano 59 Rare Cameroon 6 x 54. looks great, can't wait


----------



## Ndimarco

a friend have me a Man O War a few months back that I havent gotten around to try yet, however its been mockin me everytime i open up the humidor, so that will be my smoke tomorrow after noon for sure:mad2:


----------



## mistabman

Smoked a DPG blue robusto as the storms rolled through the midwest this evening. What a spicy smoke! I prefer the black label to these, but it was still a tasty smoke!


----------



## Phantom57

Right now, a Tatuaje Noella Reserva.


----------



## andrew s

I smoked a Olivia Conneticut at a Olivia event I went to earlier.


----------



## curtwill

just finised a 601 blue robusto....nice box press with aperfect burn.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Relic. 'Nuff said!


----------



## RicoPuro

DPG Cuban Classic toro. MMMMMM....


----------



## slyder

I am watchin the race and smoking a Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic Robusto and it is rockin my frickin world!!!! WOW!!


----------



## ssutton219

I finished up an Old Henry Lancero....



I really need to find some side work so I can fill the cooler back up....







Shawn


----------



## slyder

ssutton219 said:


> I finished up an Old Henry Lancero....
> 
> I really need to find some side work so I can fill the cooler back up....
> 
> Shawn


I hear that


----------



## Shabalula

Nothing :sad:


----------



## andrew s

Smoked most of a Taboo Special Forces Robusto. A great tasting cigar but pretty strong.


----------



## bishainc

Cuesta Ray Centro Fino Belicoso - Great (albeit mostly milder cigar), another Fuente gem in my book. :humble:


----------



## bdw1984

cruzado elitas... made by dion gioloto (illusione)... ive had this one sitting for awhile and its stronger than the others i remember...burning perfectly cant wait to see what its gonna bring


----------



## Raybird

Tried the new RP TAA Signature Series yesterday - very nice, one of Rocky's best in quite a while in my opinion. If you have a B&M that belongs to TAA you should try this one.


----------



## bdw1984

Raybird said:


> Tried the new RP TAA Signature Series yesterday - very nice, one of Rocky's best in quite a while in my opinion. If you have a B&M that belongs to TAA you should try this one.


what does TAA stand for?


----------



## imported_san_cristobal

Nording torpedo with my morning coffee,the breakfast of champions.:rockon:


----------



## doubled

Tatuaje Cojonu 2003 with some Port:tu


----------



## golfermd

La Aurora 1495 Robusto. A bit more full body than I prefer, but still nice. :smoke:


----------



## smokin'Jef

Perdomo Lot 23 Maddy toro


----------



## DBCcigar

Pinar Del Rio Habano


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Yesterday, I had my old stand-by, a 5 Vegas Gold torpedo, then a yard 'gar in the afternoon.

I just finished a Gurkha Micro-batch lancero. It was... uneventful? There was nothing at all wrong with it, but it just didn't 'wow' me. I wouldn't turn one down, but I wouldn't go out of my way to get one, either. And I generally like Gurkha's a lot.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars

Just finished my first RP Vintage '90.


----------



## andrew s

Smoked a Rocky Patel Sun Grown, my first one, it was nice and smooth. Will try again.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Hmmm...I lovely new Maduro stick to keep around; as I thouroughly enjoyed the heck out of a Victor Sinclair Series 55 robusto. I got a sampler pack of these quite a while back and this was by far the keeper of the lot out of the others. This maddy was flavorful without too much punch. Lots of deep brooding leathery tang backed with a nice touch of nuttyness and some light spruce spice. The draw was a bit tough in some areas, but overall this would be a stick I'd get again and enjoy again.


----------



## blueeyedbum

Zino Platinum Stout courtesy of Glock23. Woody with a bit of sweetness. Nice draw. Great flavor. A fine afternoon smoke with my favorite cup of coffee. Thanks Glock.


----------



## Raybird

Hemingway Short Story - just right in this too damn hot weather...


----------



## orca99usa

Last evening my first 5 Vegas Relic. A very nice stick.


----------



## Chico57

Just finished nubbing an ESG 21.


----------



## Ron1369

I just tried a Perdoma Lot 23 Robusto and a Perdoma Lot 23 Maduro Toro and I have to say that they were both as good as I had heard they would be.
The Maduro was a bit more than I was ready for that early in the morning but it did go down good after the initial first two puffs. 
Not something I would recommend with your first cup of coffee but a very enjoyable smoke just the same.
As for the Robusto, I was extremely pleased with the easy draw and the quality of the leaf used to make it. I would have to say I was thoroughly pleased with both sticks.


----------



## DBCcigar

Padilla 1932


----------



## Sweet_Cigars

The wife is puffing on a Ambrosia Nectar and I am making out with a 5 Vegas Classic Double Corona.


----------



## ZedR2

Well it's my B-Day today and I just finished work @ 7:00 AM and it's still a little cool out so I'm in the garage smoking a CAO L'Anniversaire Cameroon


----------



## andrew s

Paul have a great birthday, looks like you are starting it out right.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Smoking a Padilla Series 68 Toro this morning.


----------



## darkninja67

Chico57 said:


> Just finished nubbing an ESG 21.


How was the ESG?
I assume pretty good since you nubbed it.

Happy birthday Paul. What are you burning after that CAO?


----------



## Raybird

Oliva Connecticut Reserve this morning - a nice smoke!


----------



## Sweet_Cigars

Just finished a Flor de Olivia Natural Robusto


----------



## ncstogie

Oliva Masterblend 3 Robusto


----------



## Chico57

darkninja67 said:


> How was the ESG?
> I assume pretty good since you nubbed it.
> 
> Happy birthday Paul. What are you burning after that CAO?


 The ESG was excellent, thank you for asking.
Right now I am into the last third of a Trinidad Colonials gifted to me by ja3480.


----------



## Raybird

Burned a Perdomo Corojo today (Famous 70th Ann.)


----------



## craigchilds

Last night: El Titan de Bronze Cameroon segundo, followed by Bucanero Red Toro


----------



## Chico57

Just sat down with ja3480 to enjoy a San Cristobal-de-La Habana Oficios.


----------



## SMOKE20

Raybird said:


> Burned a Perdomo Corojo today (Famous 70th Ann.)


How was it???? These are limited to famous. can you compare it to a sertain blend?


----------



## mighty

Last night I had an Illusione Epernay. First half inch is spicey, then it mellows down with great flavor. Very interesting thing about this cigar, is that it enters your mouth feeling bold, then on the exhale it turns smooth and almost creamy.

Highly recommend this cigar. Illusione 68 is also a really flavorful short smoke.

Mighty


----------



## Chico57

Just fired up the grill and a La Riqueza No. 3.


----------



## craigchilds

Hoyo de Monterrey Governor. Out back by the new pool.


----------



## MKR160

I just finished a Rocky Patel ITC 10th Anniv. just before it rained. Good smoke. :bump:

Hopefully a couple of Kristoff Maduro's for tomorrow.


----------



## saigon68

Padilla Miami. Wanted another but thought I was becoming addicted to good cigars. ABSOLUTELY WONDERFUL. Sorry for the shouting.:biggrin1:


----------



## andrew s

Yesterday I started out with a RP Edge Sumatra and won a hula hoop contest while smoking it. Then a Taboo Limited Reserve and finished off the night with a 5 Vegas Miami knuckle.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars

Last night I smoked two cigars back to back for the first time. I started with a Olivia 'G' Maduro Robusto then finished with a 5 Vegas Classic Fifty-Five. Didn't get sick at all!!


----------



## baddddmonkey

I had a 5 Vegas Limitada '09 last night, it was amazing. It reminded me of the Oliva Serie V I had awhile back, but a touch milder. Leathery and cocoa flavors. It was great!

Possibly after lunch, I might light up the Ashton I got from Glock. If so, expect a review on it!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Once the Phillies hopefully finish off the Yanks I'll light up a Perdomo Reserve Champagne.


----------



## SMOKE20

Smoked a RP Nording last night and it was incredible. To me the best RP cigar I have had. Mellow but a ton of flavor.

Plan to smoke a few today, probably a taboo twist, and maybe a camacho coyolar puro


----------



## PerpetualNoob

craigchilds said:


> Hoyo de Monterrey Governor. Out back by the new pool.


Me too! Well, except for the pool part. Pools are not real popular in Alaska.

I have to say, it's not my _favorite _cigar in the whole world, but it's definitely a good, reliable, dependable cigar that you can always count on to deliver the goods. As many cigars as Hoyo makes every day, I'm sure there have to be some of them that aren't built to perfection, but I have yet to find one.


----------



## Chico57

About one inch into my last (Pepin) Padilla 1932 Corona.
Scored a sampler of the current blend from the Devil's Site. Going to let them rest for a while before trying one. Yeah, right I will.:smoke:


----------



## darkninja67

Fired up a Torano 1916 torpedo, a Torano Virtuoso toro and a JdN Celebracion Consul. May torch an Opus X if I have some time.


----------



## MKR160

Just had a Kristoff Maduro. Very Good!!! Going to try a San Cristobal tonight. Never had one before. Looking forward to it. :usa:


----------



## Litedave

I am having a Fuenta Don Carlos Torpedo. This is so very good with a sharaz. Lots of creamy, chocolate white smoke. The ash on this thing is quite impressive, too. A working man's cigar.


----------



## spiderjohn

going out now to try a don pepin vegas cubanas.


----------



## winston

Nothing this weekend not enough time but to much time to do nothing.


----------



## ncstogie

Punch Champion Figuardo


----------



## ezmoney5150

Just finished an Oliva Serie V Maduro. I just picked up the last six that were left at Dad's Cigar Shop yesterday. As usual it was absolutely awesome.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars

My first 5 Vegas 'A' Apex and it is awesome!!!!


----------



## andrew s

Good to hear you liked it Vincent, I know you were looking forward to it.


I just had my first Olivia V and it was great, so far I have liked everything I have tried in the Olivia Line.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

CG4


----------



## Chico57

Just llit one of my favorite sticks, a LG Small Batch II.


----------



## jedipastor

Just had an Oliva Special G for a quickie...nice short smoke.


----------



## elderboy02

Oliva Serie V Double Robusto 

It was the best Serie V I have had yet.


----------



## DBCcigar

Illusione f9


----------



## darkninja67

had a Fuente Sun Grown Chateau, a Party Short and an AB Tempus Terra Nova so far today. Good smokes all around


----------



## Acesfull

Started off the day with a 5 Vegas Relic










Currently enjoying a My Father Lancero... this thing is awesome!


----------



## doubled

Opus X double robusto now and earlier a tat white corona gorda:tu


----------



## saigon68

Illusione. What a joy. All around great smoke.


----------



## MKR160

Today I had another Kristoff Maduro, i cant seem to get enough of these lately. After dinner was a Cugene. Great day for smoking. :usa:


----------



## Raybird

One of my Opus X beli's (aging since 12/08 and getting better every day)...


----------



## smokin'Jef

Wow, another nice surprise of a smoke with a Victor Sinclair Series 55 Sun Grown robusto. Ample smoke and mild to full flavors with some deep cherry hints to it.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Yesterday, 

Hoyo Governor, then a yard 'gar. Finished off with a CAO Criollo Yo-Yo Robusto Yo-yo-yo!! That was only my second one of those. I had forgotten how much I like them.

Today I started with a Maduro by Rocky Patel, then another yard 'gar while mowing the yard, then finished off with a Curleyhead Delux.

Technically, I was also smoking this all day:



Two full pork loins. I overdid them a little by an hour, maybe even two. You can't really burn anything at 200 degrees, but they are a little on the dry side. They taste great, and they're totally edible, but definitely not my best effort. I'm disappointed. I had been thinking about these for weeks.

Just for grits and shins, I also threw in a couple packs of Johnsonville brats to see how they would smoke. They're good, too, but not really better than the traditional beer-boil. Dice them up in some scrambled eggs, though, and you would definitely have something pretty awesome.


----------



## The Saint

Oliva V Dbl Robusto, one of Oliva's finest offerings.


----------



## jedipastor

Finished a Padilla 1932 earlier...always awesome! My smoking buddy wants to split a box with me, he loves these too.


----------



## ilovetobaccocampaign

whatever type of tobacco your smoking, now is the time to quit. let us support the World No tobacco Day. we all know the dangers of smoking. smoking does nothing good to yourself. it also harms other people due to passive smoking. 
We are born in a smoke free world and it is just right that we strive to offer our children the same kind of environment. Be involved and help empower everyone by taking part in the yearly WORLD NO TOBACCO DAY which will be on May 31st! Visit Tobacco Free World, Big Tobacco Affects Our Health, Finances, Politics for more information or get a free e-book at Get the free Toward A Tobacco Free World E-Book on the day of the event!


----------



## Sweet_Cigars

notobaccocampaign said:


> whatever type of tobacco your smoking, now is the time to quit. let us support the World No tobacco Day. we all know the dangers of smoking. smoking does nothing good to yourself. it also harms other people due to passive smoking.
> We are born in a smoke free world and it is just right that we strive to offer our children the same kind of environment. Be involved and help empower everyone by taking part in the yearly WORLD NO TOBACCO DAY which will be on May 31st! Visit Tobacco Free World, Big Tobacco Affects Our Health, Finances, Politics for more information or get a free e-book at Get the free Toward A Tobacco Free World E-Book on the day of the event!


I agree and understand what you are saying :lie:. I will be celebrating the "World No Tobacco Day" on May 31st as you advised. Unfortunately, like most people here we celebrate special ocassions with a cigar. So, I will smoke one if favor of you and the "World No Tobacco Day" being as the World I live in has Tobacco. It's my free will. I don't smoke in front of my kids are around others that don't smoke(Unless I am at MY OWN house), therefore I believe the only person I may be hurting is my self and I can live with that. Thanks for caring though.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars

:focus::focus::focus::focus::focus:


----------



## golfermd

Last night I enjoyed a Grand Habano #5 Connecticut. Great smoke for the price. And for No Smoke Day I will enjoy something too. I love it when others try to impose their opinions on me and regulate my life. Looks like they probably won't be joining me on my deck... :twisted:


----------



## bdw1984

yesterday i had agood cigar day... cao mx2 rob, rp vintage 1992 rob and the nightcap was an ashton esg rob... not smoking nething right now im at work and wanna leave and make a B&M run... as for world no tobacco day im gonna buy something special this week just to celebrate my love for tobacco


----------



## Acesfull

Mmmmm Breakfast!! This is a great cigar and one of the first that I noticed that has a really good aroma to it that stands out while smoking!


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

A Triple Maddi


----------



## Raybird

just finished a Cusano 59 Rare Cameroon


----------



## Sweet_Cigars

CAO Mx2 Gordo is fixing to go down!


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## DBCcigar

Los Imperialistas by Pepin


----------



## DBCcigar

Acesfull said:


>


Nice choice!


----------



## darkninja67

Jdn Celebracion Consul and a LADC Especial Edicion #5. I am really liking the La Aromas lately.


----------



## Acesfull

Im chain smoking today... nothing else to do so why not!


----------



## doubled

Padilla '68 lancero with some knob creek:tu


----------



## Sweet_Cigars

Just finished a CAO Mx2 Gordo. It was really good, I have to let the rest of them chill for awhile in the humi but it is in my top five.

*Thanks Josh (MrMusicMan1) for the reccomend!*

P.S. Acesfull don't get a nicotine buzz now......


----------



## bdw1984

dpg series jj maduro belicoso (say that 3 times fast) its reaaaaallllyyyy yummy


----------



## andrew s

Just finished a Taboo Costa Rica Maduro.


----------



## Phantom57

Right now, a Tatuaje Cojonu 2006.


----------



## Hawk6815

About to fire up my last stick. It's a 5 Vegas Alpha. I sure hope my package gets here today. 

Will


----------



## Raybird

Perdomo Patriarch Epicure - mmmmm good!


----------



## darkninja67

Smoked a Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte toro and a Camacho Select torpedo today.


----------



## Acesfull

4 a group review on another forum


----------



## darkninja67

I just burnt my lip on a Party Short.


----------



## craigchilds

Tonight I plan to lounge in my new swimming pool with a Gran Habano #3 robusto.


----------



## Raybird

Enjoyed good company and a Los Blancos Sumatra at the local B&M this afternoon!


----------



## Shervin

La Flor Dominicana Cameroon, this one is bursting with flavor!


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## Sweet_Cigars

Just finished a Fire by Indian Tabac Robusto Corojo. MMMM was good too.


----------



## GlockG23

Arturo Fuente Hemingway Series *Work of Art *fricken great cigar!!
In the true Perfecto


----------



## bdw1984

another smoke packed day... illusione cg4 early... 601 oscuro (green) la punta... nightcap oliva mb3 torpedo


----------



## bdw1984

GlockG23 said:


> Arturo Fuente Hemingway Series *Work of Art *fricken great cigar!!
> In the true Perfecto


 maduro or perfecto??? i get a pretty decent price on these


----------



## GlockG23

bdw1984 said:


> another smoke packed day... illusione cg4 early... 601 oscuro (green) la punta... nightcap oliva mb3 torpedo


haha A good day then!!


----------



## CPJim

Fuente Don Carlos... It's been a few days so I was just glad to be smoking.


----------



## GlockG23

bdw1984 said:


> maduro or perfecto??? i get a pretty decent price on these


I am almost positive you meant a Natural or Maduro. It was a Maduro

I have only known the Arturo Fuente Hemingway Series Work of Art in the perfecto size

*If not, I am extremely interested !!!!*


----------



## smokeydog

arganese nic presidente. very good. sol cubano maduros pretty bad. and waiting on my troya perfecto's


----------



## Raybird

Going to light an Oliva Reserve Connecticut - great morning smoke!


----------



## Hawk6815

Finally got my cigars in today, so I will be firing up a Don Pepin Blue Label.

Will


----------



## bdw1984

GlockG23 said:


> I am almost positive you meant a Natural or Maduro. It was a Maduro
> 
> I have only known the Arturo Fuente Hemingway Series Work of Art in the perfecto size
> 
> *If not, I am extremely interested !!!!*


hey bill, yeah i meant maduro not perfecto... sorry if i got u excited


----------



## Acesfull

Doing a review per request by Dom... ok really he just gave me an excuse to smoke one.. I've been aching to try one of these...


----------



## penguinva

*Today pre-lunch was a delicious Padilla 1948 Robusto and this afternoon a 601 Oscuro (green) Robusto that was rich & tasty. Plan to finish up the evening with a Graycliffe 1666 Robusto.*


----------



## doubled

Padilla Miami salomon:tu


----------



## winston

Finally quit raining here so I just finished up a Da Vinci Exhibicion E my libation was a bottle of Flat Tire. Both really good, nice plume of smoke off the cigar good flavor too. Picked it up at a local tobacco shop for $3.99, not a B&M one that sells cigarettes and cigars all other forms of tobacco.


----------



## mistabman

Just got back in from smoking a Blue Label robusto out in the garage. What a surprising value! I had pretty low expectations, so maybe that helps, but I really enjoyed it!


----------



## PerpetualNoob

My second 5 Vegas Relic. Yummy! I bought a 10-pack on Joe's, now I want to buy a whole box. Which, by the way, is one of the coolest boxes ever.










Just noticed that CI has them back-ordered. Poo! Shoulda bought them when I first thought about it.


----------



## BH31

I just got done with a CAO Italia about 30 minutes ago. Got it from my brother in the mail last week. I was trying to let it sit alittle longer but I couldnt help myself. My first Italia, and definately not my last.


----------



## craigchilds

Last night: Graycliff 1666 Presidente (churchill), floating in the swimming pool after dinner, around 9pm.


----------



## Raybird

Smoked a Fonseca Signature Edition robusto today.


----------



## liljohn

I'm about to finish a CAO Brazila, tasty


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Opus X DC.


----------



## docruger

Marlboro lite


----------



## MrMayorga

Just finished a Bolivar Cofradia Oscuro 654 for the long ash contest.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars

DPG Series JJ Maduro BABY!!!! Woo this bit_h is AWESOME!!!!:dude:


----------



## bdw1984

fired up a coronado by la flor double corona about 20min ago and im upset... i couldnt get the thing to draw at all... it wasnt plugged and it felt like smoke should be coming through it just wasnt... im frustrated... im staying at my moms place tonight b/c im converting one of her rooms to an office in the am and i brought a mi barrio and a 601blue with me also but now i dont even feel like smoking... plus i got laid off this morning... long crappy day... theres always tomorrow


----------



## Sweet_Cigars

bdw1984 said:


> fired up a coronado by la flor double corona about 20min ago and im upset... i couldnt get the thing to draw at all... it wasnt plugged and it felt like smoke should be coming through it just wasnt... im frustrated... im staying at my moms place tonight b/c im converting one of her rooms to an office in the am and i brought a mi barrio and a 601blue with me also but now i dont even feel like smoking... plus i got laid off this morning... long crappy day... theres always tomorrow


Damn Ben that sucks. About the lay off pm me if you get low on sticks and I will take care of you. Hope everything gets better and remember you have some BOTL's here for you.


----------



## The Postman

I just finished a fine La Aurora 2nd. Those are very tasty cigars.


----------



## andrew s

Just finishe a RP Vintage 1990, it was a nice smooth smoke.


----------



## Phantom57

A Padilla Miami robusto. I prefer the 1932 over the Miami.


----------



## doubled

Cabaiguan corona gorda with some french press:tu


----------



## Raybird

Just enjoyed a Los Blancos Sumatra, what a tasty smoke!


----------



## ShamWow

H. Upmann #100 Mad Robusto....last of a 5 pack...not too bad.


----------



## hornitosmonster

Camacho SLR...Good smoke!


----------



## Doogie

smoked a whole buch of NUB maduros today


----------



## andrew s

I smoked a Cigars International Legends Maroon Label that Fiddlegrin sent to me in a contest I won.


----------



## doubled

La Riqueza robusto:tu


----------



## orca99usa

Padron 4000 maduro.


----------



## cdowden3691

:rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:

I'm smoking the brand new CAO Columbia Robusto specially made for and only available at Serious Cigars in Houston, Texas! With a Nicaraguan Habano wrapper and Colombian filler, it is a medium body smoke that fits nicely in the CAO family. I will definitely bee looking to get a few more of these fo sho... Nice stick, another fine gem by Tim and the boys at CAO!


----------



## Raybird

Hemingway Short Story - great little smoke!


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

2005 God of Fire Carkito Churchill. The best!


----------



## CasualAdventurer

orca99usa said:


> Padron 4000 maduro.


Great smoke. I just lit up a Gurkha Liga S-2, part or their micro batch series. It's pretty strong at the outset.


----------



## bdw1984

illusione 88... they more i smoke illusione's, the more i appreciate them...complex but not overbearing...excellent cigar


----------



## gglen

Oliva Series G Maduro. Chilling in my backyard enjoying a beautiful day.


----------



## SMOKE20

cdowden3691 said:


> :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:
> 
> I'm smoking the brand new CAO Columbia Robusto specially made for and only available at Serious Cigars in Houston, Texas! With a Nicaraguan Habano wrapper and Colombian filler, it is a medium body smoke that fits nicely in the CAO family. I will definitely bee looking to get a few more of these fo sho... Nice stick, another fine gem by Tim and the boys at CAO!


I was gonna get one through a split on here, but it was too much money.

I am glad that you enjoyed the smoke.


----------



## SMOKE20

Smoked an RP 1990 vintage last night and will be smoking a perdomo oscuro in about an hour


----------



## doubled

cabaiguan belicoso with some espresso:tu


----------



## spiderjohn

casa magna torpedo with some ice cold yuenglings. good way to finish my weekend.


----------



## Acesfull

Smoked a ton this weekend.. only took two pics

















Right now smoking an ECCJ out of the box I just bought..


----------



## mc2712

Today I had a Don Francisco Custom Blend and a Camacho SLR, they were both great cigars.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars

About to toast another CAO Mx2, look out for the review!


----------



## ezmoney5150

I'm on my final third of a La Flor Dominicana Mysterio Ligero. Very well balanced.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Started off Saturday with a Cohiba (DR) Cameroon Lonsdale. Still not one of my favorites, but 8 months in the humidor seems to have done it some good. I think it was better than the last one I had. That, or my amnesia is flaring up again, which is also possible.

Saturday night, Partagas Black Clasico. One of my go-to smokes. Love 'em.

Sunday night, I had a Victor Sinclair 55 Cameroon Churchill. The flavor was good, but the wrapper was awfully delicate. It took a lot of attention and fiddling to keep it together enough to smoke, which detracted from the experience.

I'm still in the process of purging the humidor for a while. I've got some stuff in there that, while I don't hate them, they're taking up space that could be used for things I like a lot better. "Sampler droppings", stuff I'm unlikely to buy again any time soon.


----------



## darkninja67

Smoked a Torano Exodus Gold torpedo and an AF Sun Grown Chateau. Been smoking a lot of good sticks lately IMO.

Enjoy the day BOTLs.


----------



## Raybird

Just finished a Casa Magna Corona - tasty stick!


----------



## Sweet_Cigars

Just finished smoking a little debbie snack...er....and a RP Vintage '90 last night.


----------



## redraider

Just got a box of WOAM!! I cant wait to smoke them next year. I wonder if I can wait that long...
They are great now, but will be awesome with a little age!!


----------



## Acesfull

Today was a 5 Vegas Miami Torpedo and a Vegas Cubanas... I think I am going to fire up the hookah later


----------



## doubled

Diplomaticos #3 with some Port:tu


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Gran Habano 3 Siglo Toro


----------



## ezmoney5150

J. Fuego Delerium. The first third was plugged. Got better towards the final third.


----------



## winston

Punch Rare Corojo got it from a local tobacco shop not the B&M but one of those tobacco outlets. It is a little dry the top cracked when I punched it, only had it in my humidor for 2 days, but smoking it anyway.


----------



## CasualAdventurer

Just finished a medium bodied Gurkha Liga TPB-1. Consistently good all the way through. Very relaxing. Great way to get ready for bed.


----------



## Phantom57

Right now, a New Havana ELO #3.


----------



## golfermd

Gran Habano Corojo #5... :rockon:


----------



## SMOKE20

Flor De Oliva Lonsdale. Man i love these smokes and for the price you cant beat them. 

Also smoked a Perdomo Reserve Oscuro Sunday Evening


----------



## Acesfull

Today driving from Cincy back to Columbus enjoyed a RP OWR Corojo... awesome cigar!!!!


----------



## ezmoney5150

I just finished dinner and I'm watching Deadliest Catch and smoking an Oliva Serie V Figurado. What a great smoke.


----------



## Riedelma

A rare two smoke night for me started out with a Gurkha legend perfecto and now I am on to the gurkha black dragon presidente a huge smoke


----------



## doubled

601 green corona with some Patron cafe:tu


----------



## Acesfull

Herfed with a buddy tonight... smoked a Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles out of a box I purchased over a year ago... had problems with over 60% of the sticks out of this box... this stick was no exception.. it split about 70% of the way through... After that had a delicious 5 Vegas Limitada 2008 that had about 7 months of age on it!


----------



## Ron1369

Tonight I am smoking a Carlos Torano -- casa torano robusto ,

A really nice smoke


----------



## eboniknight

Just finished off a Gurkha Park Avenue while chillin' on my back deck. Beautiful evening, nice breeze......perfect solitude! :dude:


----------



## Sweet_Cigars

Just finished a DPG Blue Label Robusto, review will be posted tomorrow night!


----------



## smokeydog

Acesfull said:


> Today driving from Cincy back to Columbus enjoyed a RP OWR Corojo... awesome cigar!!!!


taking 71. i've drove that many of days. good drive for a fine smoke.


----------



## Acesfull

Actually 75 to 675 to St Rt. 4 where actually quicker to go that route to where I live from where I was at


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

C.A.O. Brazilia Go


----------



## Raybird

Tried two new cigars: yesterday a Villiger 1888 Short Robusto, mild/medium with good flavor. This morning the new HC (Habano Colorado) by Xikar - this is a great one, very smooth & flavorful with excellent construction. I'd recommend both of these - especially the HC!


----------



## Acesfull

Padilla 1968 Torpedo


----------



## smokeydog

Acesfull said:


> Actually 75 to 675 to St Rt. 4 where actually quicker to go that route to where I live from where I was at


think i've been that way to. isn't wright state out that way


----------



## Acesfull

smokeydog said:


> think i've been that way to. isn't wright state out that way


 Yeah I think so.. so is WPAFB

Enjoying another


----------



## smokeydog

Acesfull said:


> Yeah I think so.. so is WPAFB
> 
> Enjoying another


nice


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

H. Upmann Habana Mag 50


----------



## Acesfull

Just lit up a


----------



## bdw1984

started with a tauaje havana vi this morning... afternoon was vsg illusion... just now was illusione mj12 (the new vitola wrapped in foil)


----------



## Acesfull

bdw1984 said:


> started with a tauaje havana vi this morning... afternoon was vsg illusion... just now was illusione mj12 (the new vitola wrapped in foil)


 Did you get that mj12 from Tobacco World in Atlanta? lol


----------



## bdw1984

Acesfull said:


> Did you get that mj12 from Tobacco World in Atlanta? lol


yes its my favorite b&m... i drive 10 hours from s. florida to atlanta to buy singles... o yeah the owner is my best friend... hes a caring, compassionate and generous soul who is the true definition of customer service... :lie::drum:


----------



## docruger

just finished a piloto cubano. great smoke


----------



## Sweet_Cigars

Last night I smoked a Ashton VSG and a Opus X.


----------



## darkninja67

Well these will be sacrificed to the god of fire soon:










I have not had the Padilla 1932, the Diamond Crown Maximus nor the Ashton ESG ever before. The Opus I really like with a bit of age on them, ROTT they are meh.

Happy birthday to me.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Gran Habano #5 Corojo Rothchild.


----------



## Acesfull

Just lit up a









It has about a year of age on it.. grabbed a bundle of these from famous for about $40 just about a year ago... enjoying a cup of starbucks colombian with it... a very good compliment to each other


----------



## 6clicks

Just finished a Tatuaje Havana Verocu. Fantastic cigar by Holt's.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Ahhh...perdomo Lot 23 maddy toro


----------



## Sweet_Cigars

DPG Cuban Classic


----------



## Acesfull

Tonight was a RP Rosado and a Padron 3000 Maduro.. both very good smokes!


----------



## Koolpsych

Just smoked a 5 Vegas Double Nickel Gold. My go to smoke for now until I build up my cigar legs


----------



## SMOKE20

It seizes to amaze me. I have never smoked many conn. wrapper smokes but these arganese cigars are great. I love the conn. ambassador that I had so I decided to try the fuller conn. Presidente. It had alittle mor flavor to it but man it was good.


----------



## Raybird

I just enjoyed a Camacho Conn, newly arrived at the local B&M. What a surprise - truly a medium-body with good flavor and a sweet finish. I'll smoke this again!


----------



## craigchilds

Tonight is poker night. 

I've decided to go low rent b/c I think I used to be a decent poker player back when I was smoking seconds and JR Alts. As my cigar quality goes up, my game goes downhill.

I'm not quite going back to seconds or alts. I'm choosing Famous Honduran 1000 Double Corona.


----------



## DBCcigar

La Aroma De Cuba Edicion Especial by Pepin


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Opus X DC:violin:


----------



## fiddlegrin

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Opus X DC:violin:


Nice!

I hope you enjoy it very much!:tea:


----------



## DBCcigar

601 green La Punta


----------



## Corpus

Rey Del Mundo Lunch Club


----------



## thebayratt

*Chateau Real - Lord Tennyson*

Is it just me or can Drew Estate not make a cigar to keep a cap on and not fall apart/off?


----------



## BH31

Ahh....Just got done with a CAO Brazilia~Amazon. Posted a few pics in pic thread.


----------



## darkninja67

DBCcigar said:


> La Aroma De Cuba Edicion Especial by Pepin


How did you like it?

I had a Torano Exodus Gold torpedo, Punch Champion, Bolivar RC, Party Short and a Cuaba Divinos.


----------



## bogner

as a newcomer to the site, I got inspired to smoke one of my more expensive cigars, so last night I fired up a *Romeo y Julieta Short Churchill* ..

Either I drank my rum too fast, or I'm just not used to cigars like this - my legs started to tingle after 45 minutes, and an hour and fifteen when I had reached the band, I had to let it die because I was feeling both dizzy and nauseous  .. Think it's going to be a while before I smoke a Cuban again


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

God of Fire Carlito 2006 Piramide


----------



## Sweet_Cigars

Smoked me a Ashton ESG last night. *Thanks GlockG23!!!*


----------



## SMOKE20

Got a hold of a NUB MADURO last night and it was outstanding


----------



## Ndimarco

just about finished with my Saint Luis Rey and orange juice. Never had one before, it was a pretty good mild morning stick. Great way to start the day.


----------



## Blindjimme

Bolivar & Coffee. Yum.


----------



## darkninja67

To start I had a JdN Antano Consul, a JdN Celebracion Consul and an Alec Bradley Tempus Terra Nova.
May have a PSP2 tonight on the porch.


----------



## aea6574

Howdy All:

Still new here so cut me a bit of slack.

Tonight I am watching the Red Wings at home with a friend. He has gotten a couple of Davidoff series T and I picked up what is I have been told some of the best bourbon to be had, Pappy Van Winkle 23yr old reserve.

Should be a good night.

Best regards, tony
Northville, MI


----------



## ssutton219

El Trunfador Lancero.



My 1st and hopefully won't be my last!!




Shawn


----------



## CasualAdventurer

The Gurkha Liga C-10, the first Gurkha I've smoked and thought was less than average. Last night was at a cigar bar with a friend (at del Frisco's) and, since they didn't have any Gurkha's I asked for a Davidoff. I do not know what series it was, but it cost me $34, and it was a great smoke. Smooth, a little heady but light. Not what I would smoke regularly but a perfect after dinner cigar. Drank it with a glass of Patron Anejo over ice (no training wheels). Great night.


----------



## F4n4tic

Just finished having a Benchmade with my pops... I had picked up a couple to try as they were dirt cheap... Now I see why. Not going back to them again


----------



## Rubix^3

La Aroma de Cuba Edicion Especial #1


----------



## JohnLongIsland

Liga Privada IX Toro


----------



## smokeydog

just had a troya perfecto. very impressed. very tastey


----------



## Sweet_Cigars

Just finished a Taboo Maduro then a CAO Mx2


----------



## bdw1984

early am was dpg blue generoso... pm was la flor dominicana ligero oscuro (it was fantastic i need more!!!!!) right now im finishing off a padilla miami robusto


----------



## Egis

Just Finished Tatuaje Cojonu 2009, it was all right!


----------



## orca99usa

La Flor Dominicana Limitada III - one of the nicest smokes I've had in a while.


----------



## golfermd

Last night I had an LFD Ligero 400. This has turned into one of my top 3 cigars. Wonderful smoke... :car:


----------



## PerpetualNoob

I was at the B&M yesterday, and they had a box of Rocky R4 torpedoes, so I picked one up to try, which I did last night. I've seen very mixed opinions of these, but I found it to be a very nice smoke. The burn, draw, and general construction were typically RP, which is to say, top-notch. They're very mild, though, with that elusive "creamy" quality someone was looking for recently. If you favor full-bodied smokes, you probably won't care for it, but I have a regular stable of mild to mild-med smokes that I like, especially in the mornings with my coffee, and this will definitely be added to that roster. Plus, I'm a known cheapskate, and these can be had for just over $2.50 apiece, so I like that.

Finally got my second 150-qt cooler set up yesterday, and my beads will be here tomorrow, so I actually have a place to put more cigars. My next CI order will include a box of R4 torpedoes for sure.

So, while I was doing the 'cooler Tetris' game yesterday, one of the many surprises I found was a "La Estrella Cubana" torpedo. I'm not even sure how I got it. Had to be in one of the many samplers I bought last year, I just don't remember which one. So, I'm going to finish watching "Naked Archeologist", then make some breakfast, then spark this bad boy up and see what I've got. I've also got a 5 Vegas Miami torpedo lined up for this evening. I've never tried one of these, either, but I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## SMOKE20

Ended up Smoking a RP Nording again on my way home from work and this one did not go as well as the first. SO I am gonna let them age alot longer.

I had to redeem myself so I grabbed a DPG Cuban Classic


----------



## F4n4tic

Just had a Macanudo Petite Corona Cafe. It was pleasant. Very mild.


----------



## Acesfull

Just got home from a long weekend of herfing.... still felt the need to light up a


----------



## darkninja67

Smoked a Torano Exodus gold perfecto, a Rockey Patel Cuban Blend torpedo and a Cuesta Rey Centro Fino No. 60 toro.


----------



## orca99usa

La Aurora Preferido Ruby. Glad it was a gift - it's a decent stick, but not worth nearly what it brings at the B&M.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Smoked my 5 Vegas Miami torpedo. It's definitely a Pepin, just not as much. Like, training wheels or something. It's not the kind of thing I would be smoking on a daily basis, but I wouldn't mind having a 5-pack stashed away for when I'm in the mood for something full-bodied.


----------



## CJZ

Nub Habano, halfway decent but can't wait for my maduros to come in


----------



## Acesfull

Breakfast!! Just sitting on the front porch listening to the rain coming down enjoying this awesome RP with a cup of Starbucks Colombian


----------



## darkninja67

Had an Oliva MB 3 robusto and a perfect burning AF Chateau Maduro. Both were very good.


----------



## DBCcigar

Tobacos Baez by Pepin


----------



## Mustard

Troya Classico Toro


----------



## penguinva

*Had a 601 Blue torpedo midday and planning on an Ashton Heritage Puro Sol Churchill in a few minutes.*


----------



## Raybird

Had a Padilla 1948 Robusto today.


----------



## ronhoffman2

RP Fusion lancero


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## doubled

Taboo Twist robusto


----------



## DBCcigar

Tatuaje UNICOS


----------



## jedipastor

Just finished an RP '92...yummy!


----------



## aea6574

Just had a Padilla 68 from my first online order for cigars. It was enjoyable. I am looking forward to trying the other two that came also as others have said those are better then the 68.

Best regards, tony
Northville, MI


----------



## Mustard

Cubao # 5


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## Richm20

Hi From Long Island.
After a nice steak and some broccoli rob its time for a, DC Maximus no. 5


----------



## Acesfull

Doing a formal review on them now... awesome stick BTW!!


----------



## Richm20

Loving a CC pre-embargo perfecto while I shop for more sticks at JR in midtown. Life is good.


----------



## Raybird

Had a Padilla '68 today - great smoke!


----------



## darkninja67

Had a Litto Gomez Americano and my first Illusione, an 88. Thanks Mike


----------



## Mustard

On my 3rd Oliva V robusto today. yum


----------



## Acesfull

Just getting into this one but so far... I LIKEY!!!


----------



## winston

Last night I had my first Illusion it was an 88 great cigar.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

JdNA Belicoso.


----------



## Cletus

Just started an Oliva Special G becuase the wife is due home in 30 minutes. Not sure I'm gonna make it.

.


----------



## JerseyStepUp

Fuente sungrown double chateau... box just arrive in the mail today


----------



## Richm20

Hope this is a good one, it will be my first.

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2025383070032057389rjbENw


----------



## Acesfull

El Centurion by Don Pepin Garcia.. his first limited release cigar


----------



## DBCcigar

Illusione eccj


----------



## aea6574

Padilla 1948, enjoying it more then the 68 I had yesterday.


----------



## Mustard

Camacho Monarca maduro


----------



## Riedelma

Camacho triple maduro


----------



## QWKDTSN

Romeo y Julieta Cedro Deluxe no. 2, about an inch in and it is starting to get good..


----------



## Mustard

Starting the day with Oliva V robusto


----------



## andrew s

Smoked a Arturo Fuente Chateau after the basketball game last night.


----------



## SMOKE20

601 blue


----------



## Mustard

Troya Classico Toro


----------



## smokeydog

Mustard said:


> Troya Classico Toro


i love troya cigars. the flavor and burn are excellent.


----------



## Nwayne

I had a CI Legends series yellow label last night


----------



## Raybird

Stopped at the b&m and had yet another Camacho Conn!


----------



## Acesfull

No pics because a friend stopped over to smoke with me but I had a La Aroma de Cuba and a La Aurora 1495


----------



## jedipastor

I just finished my first Illusione Cuchillos Cubanos 46...amazing cigar for the money, imvho. Could use some rest, but a great tasting stick!


----------



## Mustard

My Father Toro


----------



## Acesfull

Mustard you smoke as much as I do!


----------



## JerseyStepUp

just fired up a sancho panza double maduro quixote... definatly not exciting, but NEVER a dissapointing stick!!!


----------



## s.tyler

just finished a Punch Champion - great med smoke and easy on the wallet. not very complex but smooth and tasty - nice for a quick stick! highly recommended!


----------



## PDV

I'm just over an inch into a Taboo Limited Reserve Maduro. Excellent construction, perfect burn, firm light gray ash, smooth and tasty. This one could be a keeper!


----------



## QWKDTSN

Halfway through a very luxurious Montecristo Media Noche - now this is a great cigar - probably the best I've tried. Very tightly packed, firm draw, but no issues - great smoke - smells great, tastes great, nice firm ash - first cigar I've tried that's made me say 'wow! I need to get more of these!' - I am still in a sampling phase.

I am a new smoker but I'm finding I prefer darker, chocolatier cigars - this fits the bill. Excellent smoke.


----------



## Acesfull

Smoking a regular Man O War to compare it to the Ruination I smoked the other day


----------



## Raybird

Just finished an Ambos Mundo Toro, the Sumatra wrapper - cocoa and spice is nice! Later it will be a Padilla 1932.


----------



## roughrider

Famous Nic 3K.


----------



## docruger

just finished a piloto cubano torp. i love them


----------



## darkninja67

AF Sungrown Chateau, Camacho 07/05 corojo, and a Torano Virtuoso Encore.


----------



## jedipastor

Just finished my first Oliva Con. Reserve, robusto. Meh...nothing special. I have a couple more, though, so we'll see.


----------



## JerseyStepUp

CAO MX2 belicoso!!!


----------



## DBCcigar

Camacho Diploma


----------



## Acesfull

DBCcigar said:


> Camacho Diploma


 I thought about smoking one actually and grabbed this instead


----------



## jedipastor

Acesfull said:


> I thought about smoking one actually and grabbed this instead


Dang, bro. that is such a beautiful cigar! Every time I'm at my local shop I am tempted to get one, but they are out of my typical price range.

Was it as good as it looks?


----------



## SMOKE20

I love the camacho triple maduro. 

I smoked a RYJ Anneversario and a 601 blue yestreday. Both great smokes


----------



## thebayratt

ACID Opulence 3 Robusto. Getting ready to toast the foot now... :heh:


----------



## Acesfull

jedipastor said:


> Dang, bro. that is such a beautiful cigar! Every time I'm at my local shop I am tempted to get one, but they are out of my typical price range.
> 
> Was it as good as it looks?


 Yup... nubbin it right now... These werent that bad price wise.. picked up the box back in March from Party Source for $146ish


----------



## smokin'Jef

A so needed Nub Habano - I got in my first car accident today - old lady side swiped my van...


----------



## Rubix^3

C.A.O. Brazilia Gol!


----------



## Riedelma

padilla miami


----------



## mc2712

I was having a stressful day so decide to walk my downtown (Houston) B&M (McCoys) and grabed a Tatuaje Havana VI 4.6 X 42 Angeles, man it was great smoke.


----------



## SMOKE20

mc2712 said:


> I was having a stressful day so decide to walk my downtown (Houston) B&M (McCoys) and grabed a Tatuaje Havana VI 4.6 X 42 Angeles, man it was great smoke.


Thats a good way to help a bad day.


----------



## SirChill

Partagas 1845


----------



## beaglepower

RP The Edge in a toro.

Lots of burn issues, but the flavor wowed me nonetheless.


----------



## thebayratt

beaglepower said:


> RP The Edge in a toro.
> 
> Lots of burn issues, but the flavor wowed me nonetheless.


I had one of those a few weeks ago and had the same troubles.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars

Smoke a A.F. Work of Art tonight, really good. *Thanks GlockG23!*


----------



## baddddmonkey

Camacho 1962. Very good medium bodied smoke!


----------



## GlockG23

Arturo Fuente Work of Art, and it was


----------



## QWKDTSN

A cheap Leoninos that came in my CI Brown Bag blind sampler, working off a bit of stress...

It started a bit bland, a little spicy, some roastiness, but around halfway it came alive and is suddenly very creamy. Sweet, vanilla notes. Liking it better as it burns down!


----------



## Acesfull

For breakfast... got this in a sampler that my brother bombed me with for my bday.... this is the best Camacho EVER!!!! its simply amazing.










**edit** This cigar is magical.. yes I said magical... I think we have a new #1 for me.. too bad you can only get them in those damn $200 Camacho Cigar Signature Sampler Cases


----------



## JerseyStepUp

RP EDGE maddy missle, about an inch in... smooth right from the light and TONS of smoke


----------



## Acesfull

What an AWESOME cigar.... I must get more!!!


----------



## JGD

Enjoying a Romeo y Julietta Cedaro Delux #2. Good smoke, especially when listening to the Red Sox game on a nice night.


----------



## Smokin Hotgirl

An Opus "A"


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Yea Yea Yea. She keeps grabbing my stick. We are smoking the "A"


----------



## SMOKE20

Just an oliva O tonight


----------



## bilingue23

Smoked a RyJ Reserva Real toro a little bit ago, all the way to the nub, which i rarely do! Been a while since i've had a RyJ. Reminded me of why i used to love them, great cigar. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Flibble

Just finished a Padilla 1948 toro that I had resting since early last year. Nice smoke, good burn too despite the foot getting banged up somehow.


----------



## lenivar

Puros Indios Toro, with some Scoch


----------



## QWKDTSN

Got out of work early enough to still have some light outside, awesome! (I work nights 5PM-1AM)

I dug into a book, drank a couple of beers and smoked a Montesino torpedo.

Very loose draw even though I clipped off only a small part of the head.

Smooth, cedar and nutty notes with a little vanilla halfway through. Easygoing smoke without much to worry about. Needed a few burn corrections but smoked nicely all the way down to the nub - flaky, loose ash. Wish the draw had been a bit tighter but the torpedo shape concentrated the smoke nicely on the palate.

I bought this stogie from a local B&M and paid about 5x the going rate online, LOL. Not bad though.


----------



## andrew s

Smoked a Padilla Miami, was a nice smooth smoke, thanks GlockG23


----------



## Raybird

Padilla 1932 - smoooooth and a delightful cocoa taste


----------



## SMOKE20

Camacho 10th for tonight


----------



## thebayratt

RyJ Vintage No 2


----------



## Chico57

Half way through a LFD Coronado Toro.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

God of Fire Pirimides Carlito 2006 and a GH2


----------



## rainman

Siglo VI and glass of water


----------



## QWKDTSN

El Mejor Emerald that came in a blind sampler pack (CI 'brown bag' special) with a Pyramid IPA.

Rustic construction, simple thick green and gold band. Shaggy unfinished foot - my first time seeing this. Cap had a twisted nipple prior to cutting. Thin veins in the wrapper. OK draw, some stems in evidence in the cut end.

Overall a mediocre smoke, had a few occasional clean nutty flavors, but overall mild tobacco. Dark brown ash, slightly uneven burn that I corrected a couple of times. Smoked all the way down to the nub without any real complaints.


----------



## Marinero

A Cohiba Edicion Limitada 2004 Sublime Cigar,,,,, great smoke,,,, keeps the taste in your mind way after it is finished.


----------



## Raybird

Heading for the patio to enjoy a Los Blancos Sumatra & our (relatively) cool weather...


----------



## SMOKE20

Before my camacho 10th I smoked a 5 vegas miami robusto


----------



## JerseyStepUp

Smoking my very first punch RS #11 from 00. Quite an experiencing. Enjoying it with a large iced coffee on the deck.


----------



## SirChill

Padilla Miami robusto. Its windy here & seems to be causing a little bit of a weird burn but the cigar keeps fighting back to correct itself.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Don Lino Africa Duma


----------



## SMOKE20

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Don Lino Africa Duma


That is a great cigar


----------



## andrew s

Smoked a Zino and a Camacho Conneticut last night.

Today I had a Rocky Patel Edge Sumatra.


----------



## roughrider

Oliva V Lancero and Ramon Allones Specially Selected.


----------



## bigman

I just finished a Punch Elite it was either a Maduro or a Double Maduro I found it in my cooler yesterday with it’s natural sibling, and I had it yesterday, I liked this one much better. I have had it for well over a year, so I don’t remember what it was, but I wish I had a couple of boxes of them. I haven’t been smoking many Cigars lately, for the last year, due to time and venue problems, so the smaller size is about perfect for me, I will have to find some more of these.


----------



## bluti

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 around noon, Some unbanded stock cigar right now. Not bad. Makes me wonder if price does not necesarilly follow flavor or quality


----------



## thebayratt

Tabak Especial Corona Easy smoke to end a long day out on the boat.


----------



## chuckster121-cl

Saint Luis Rey robusto. These are becoming my favorite everyday cigar. I say everyday. I usually only smoke weekends. But they fit my budget and I like em.


----------



## ezmoney5150

Camacho Coyolar robusto. Love it. Very Spicy.


----------



## Egis

Oliva Serie V


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## aea6574

Howdy All:

I hope you are well.

I had one of my Gurkha Class Regent Toros tonight. It was very enjoyable. Still learning all of this but every Gurkha I have had has been enjoyable.

Best regards, tony
Northville, MI


----------



## QWKDTSN

Having a very leisurely puff at a Gurkha G5 Avenger right now.
I'm pairing it with a Rogue Mocha Porter which is a fantastic pairing!

Box pressed with a torpedo head. Looks nice, thin veins in the wrapper, the whole cigar is a bit chunky and chocolatey.

Initial smell is barnyard, unlit draw has a bit of cocoa and a little more barnyard. After lighting it burned a little unevenly for the first 3/4 of an inch before stabilizing. Ash hung on for an inch and a half before spontaneously falling into my lap - salt and pepper ash, firm and nice.

Getting a good burn, it has the maduro flavors that I like without being too strong. Nuttiness, mild cocoa, a bit of raisin. Slightly sweet and smooth. I wish it had stronger flavors but it is a very enjoyable smoke nonetheless.


----------



## J.U72

Liga Privada #9 great smoke:ss

Ps A moment ago I read a review on this cigar.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/non-habanos-reviews/219872-liga-privada-no-9-review-2.html
My cigar was purchased in August 2008 and is really great.


----------



## Nwayne

Montecristo media noche

CI legends red label


----------



## golfermd

Yesterday afternoon I enjoyed a Gran Habano Habano #3 Churchill. The Gran Habanos are the best cigars under $5 in my humidor... :smoke2:


----------



## Acesfull

For breakfast


----------



## Acesfull

[No message]


----------



## roughrider

LFD Ligero Torpedo.


----------



## darkninja67

A light day for me: Alec Bradley Tempus Terra Nova and an Avo Maduro robusto


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## darkninja67

Aces, how do you like that Perdomo? I have one resting in my box.


----------



## DBCcigar

Illusione 2


----------



## jedipastor

Perdomo Habano Maduro, my 1st. Nice cigar--lots of coffee and some chocolate. I had been told this cigar was a rather sweet maduro, but I didn't find it to be that sweet.


----------



## thebayratt

Flor De Oliva Petit Torpedo Not too bad for a $2 stick.


----------



## Wacco

A tad warm at 94° right now. I gotta be comfy to enjoy a cigar. So, I'm gonna wait till the sun goes down, and have a Fuente Double Chateau.


----------



## DBCcigar

Illusione 2


----------



## 6clicks

Oliveros El Padrone. Worst POS dog rocket I have ever smoked. Utterly tasteless..


----------



## Acesfull

darkninja67 said:


> Aces, how do you like that Perdomo? I have one resting in my box.


 Nice solid smoke... bought it on a cigar.com special on April 20th 10 for $30 I believe...


----------



## Jack Straw

Alec Bradley Tempus Robusto (or whatever his marketing team calls it). Not bad. Reminds me of a DPG Blue.

Edit - damn this is good. Totally took a different turn than the blue.


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## QWKDTSN

Dominican Cohiba Robusto.

Not bad! Just getting through the first 1/2 inch to where the flavors begin to come out.

Perfect burn so far and lots of nice thick smoke.

Getting some nice, sweet creamy vanillas and a bit of nuttiness.

Now less pondering, more enjoying!


----------



## Acesfull

One of the best Rocky blends ever... up there with the OWR and Decades


----------



## Acesfull

Giving it another shot


----------



## aea6574

Howdy All:

I hope you are well.

Tonight I am in France and had a H. Upmann from Havana that was very enjoyable. It was not the Cohiba that I wanted but I could not find any local shops that had them. 

Tomorrow I am traveling to Germany and going to just buy some at the airport so I do not have to wander around Hanover looking for them.

Best regards, tony


----------



## KingSlender

Just finished a Drew Estate Tabak Especial Negra. I'm not a big fan of flavored cigars in general, but I hadn't had one for quite some time and after getting past the initial overpowering coffee/chocolate flavor, it settled in decently. Nothing I could smoke on even a semi-regular basis, though.


----------



## 6clicks

Just finished an ISOM H.Upmann magnum 46. Pretty good but not what I ewas hoping for.


----------



## DBCcigar

My Father Cedro Deluxe


----------



## doubled

Cabaiguan belicoso finos:tu


----------



## DBCcigar

My Father Cedro Deluxe


----------



## Nwayne

5 vegas cask strength II toro

with an ok from Acesfull


----------



## Riedelma

tonight it was a padilla achilles


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## Wacco

Just got back from a pickin an a grinnin night. I had an Ashtn VSG Belicoso, with a tad bit of George Dickel #12.


----------



## QWKDTSN

Puros Indios right now, pretty darn good stick!! Only complaint was a very tiny cap, very carefully cut the smallest amount off possible and it still started to unravel a bit. Punch would have been best but I don't have one.

Nice cedary smoke, smooth and flavorful, a little vanilla. Good burn and probably gonna be a 2-hour smoke.


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## Jack Straw

That is a great shot. Great contrast on the opus label.


----------



## Acesfull

Yeah but my lighter isnt as cool as Madurolover's 80,000 year old babylonian ronson jet-lite... i think Jesus used it to smoke his cigars with


----------



## ronhoffman2

5 Vegas Miami knuckle


----------



## aea6574

ok, darn I love Europe.

I had a Cohiba II I think it was called and a Romeo Y Julieta Short Churchill tonight. Both were really good. 

But I am a newbie and do not know everything yet. It could have been the forbidden food situation but they were tasty.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## golfermd

Partagas Black Clasico... :ss


----------



## Habanolover

Don Lino Africa Duma

Review coming in a few minutes.


----------



## baddddmonkey

A picture is worth a 1000 words!


----------



## JerseyStepUp

Just finished a sancho panza DM quixote.. nothing fancy today, but an enjoyable little cheap stick


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## dmac35

Nub Habano... while browsing Puff.com outdoors with my wireless internet.


----------



## GlockG23

baddddmonkey said:


> A picture is worth a 1000 words!


Oh heeeeelllllllll yeah


----------



## QWKDTSN

Rocky Patel Decade :biggrin:


----------



## Raybird

Xikar Defiance robusto


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## commonsenseman

Awesome pics!

Haven't had a cigar in a while (been sucked in by pipes, no pun intended). 

But last night was just too perfect to not have a stogie, so I lit up a Punch Rare Corojo & drank a Sam Adams Cream Stout while watching the storm roll in from my buddy's roof. 

It was pretty awesome. :smoke:


----------



## DBCcigar

Tabacos Baez by pepin


----------



## Wacco

After a fine emu steak, it's out on the veranda to watch the sun set with a Fuente Signature.


----------



## darkninja67

Oliva MB3 robusto and an Avo Domaine #50


----------



## Spit&Chew

I just smoked a Acid Earthiness. This was my first flavored cigar besides a Maker's Mark. I did not like it very much. Didn't like the sweet taste or the earthy flavor. :ask:


----------



## Acesfull

Oliva Serie V Maduro


----------



## sounds7

I have been hitting stogies lately trying to make room in my humidor for the smokes i intend on returning with from Cancun next week. This was one of the nicest ones I have tasted in a while.

macanudo, vintage, 2000


----------



## Riedelma

a Don Pepin Garcia Blue label


----------



## Acesfull

I am smoking a CAO America Potomac and I talked my girlfriend into smoking a Perdomo 10th Anny Champange


----------



## MrRogers

Tatuaje Tainos. Getting better the more I get into it.

MrR


----------



## andrew s

Smoked my first Ashton VSG and all I know is that it won't be my last, it was awesome.

Also used a V-Cutter for the fist time and it did a great job.


----------



## Acesfull

Review to follow


----------



## Iggy

I am smoking a Gurkha Liga VH-7

So far, it is very tasty.


----------



## sounds7

excalibur


----------



## Acesfull

Acesfull said:


> Review to follow


Review is up!!!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...03-cao-65th-anniversary-esen.html#post2643250


----------



## MrRogers

Ab tempus centuria

mrr


----------



## Raybird

Just nubbed another Camacho Conn, really like these!


----------



## thebayratt

Oliva Series O Perfecto
One of my favorites


----------



## commonsenseman

Went cheap & had an Indian Tabac Gorilla last night.


----------



## Chico57

Just lit a CAO Cx2 Toro that has been in my humi for almost two years.


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## DBCcigar

Cojonu 2003


----------



## MrRogers

man of war perfecto..........nothing special

MrR


----------



## Nwayne

edge maddi, actually had it sitting at a bar in a casino. Damn you all who were able to experience that pleasure before they banned indoor smoking, it was awesome.


----------



## Riedelma

nub maduro not to shaby


----------



## Wacco

I have a Partagas Mille Fleur under the stars.


----------



## Nwayne

RP 1990, I have a 5'ver but I haven't smoked one yet. I hear good things.


----------



## QWKDTSN

Indian Tabac Super Fuerte, I was really looking forward to this one and it's plugged  Draw sucks, I am trying to roll it between my fingers to try and open it up a bit and there is one really hard spot in it. The burn is really off kilter.

Tastes nice though. Maybe I can savor what I can of it.


----------



## commonsenseman

Acesfull said:


>


I have to sit down to smoke one of those! I love them though!

I had a Cu Avano Intenso tonight, I think it was a churchill.


----------



## 8ball

The band has been removed and I'm currently closing up a Cusano 18 Maduro Robusto. Man, this one is tasty.


----------



## QWKDTSN

Sigh, just had to put down the Indian Tabac. Could not save it. It was decent halfway through despite the crappy draw but it finally just died on me. I tried to puff it back to life and was rewarded with a mouthful of sour death throes! Not the way I wanted to savor my Friday night.


----------



## commonsenseman

QWKDTSN said:


> Sigh, just had to put down the Indian Tabac. Could not save it. It was decent halfway through despite the crappy draw but it finally just died on me. I tried to puff it back to life and was rewarded with a mouthful of sour death throes! Not the way I wanted to savor my Friday night.


That's really too bad. I'm a big fan of Indian Tabac's as a budget smoke, but I have had a couple bad one's too. Hope it didn't ruin your night!


----------



## andrew s

Had a couple of first tonight:

Started off with a 5 Vegas Classic that I got as a PIF from jfox, it was good but prefer the 5 Vegas Miami.

Second was a CAO MX2 and it was a really nice cigar, gonna have to pick up some more.


----------



## doubled

Johnny O Pigtail corona with some french press:tu


----------



## Acesfull

Gurkha Louis XIII


----------



## ezmoney5150

Camacho Coyolar robusto. I know people say to have a mild cigar in the morning with coffee, but these are too good.


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## d_day

Joya de Nicaragua celebracion. Tasty so far. Much better than I remember.


----------



## 6clicks

Just put down an Habana Montecristo edition especiale 2008. Two hours and 45 minutes of bliss.


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## aea6574

today it was a -

Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No. 1

I am beginning to enjoy Europe.

Best regards, tony
northville, mi


----------



## DBCcigar

Let me see....

*Breakfast:* Illusione 68

*Lunch:* Canimao

*Dinner:* La Aroma De Cuba Edicion Especial

Here is what's left of the Canimao.... If you can find them I highly recommend them!


----------



## doubled

PAM 64 Imperial with some espresso:tu


----------



## QWKDTSN

Stogie: Trinidad churchill (Dominican) straight cut with Palio
Beverage: Heineken
Music: Jethro Tull

Nicely constructed stogie, hefty and tightly packed. Draw is a little tight but it lights up and burns nice. A bit breezy, so it lit a little unevenly, but quickly corrected itself to a straight burn line. Ash is nice white / slightly tan and hangs on for a couple of inches at a time.

Flavors - fairly impressed - nice tasting stick! A bit of floral, some cedar and honey, with earthy and toasty notes in the finish. I like the mild honeyed sweetness. Could probably milk this cigar out for a couple of hours.


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## holmes711

Indian Tabak Maduro ,not too bad, except for the burn!


----------



## ezmoney5150

Just finished a late dinner. Smoking a La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero 600 and watching US Open Higlights.


----------



## QWKDTSN

Smoking a Gurkha Regent right now, I am enjoying the firm box pressed shape more than the flavor. It's not bad but utterly forgettable.


----------



## DBCcigar

Montecristo No. 4


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Good Morning Fathers Day smoke, the GoF 2005 Carlito Dbl Rob


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## baddddmonkey

That is one way to start the day Andy and Nick!

Last night I had an Oliva V Torpedo. Now it is going to be tough to decide what to smoke today. Probably a Camacho I got from Nick, or some other powerhouse cigar I got hidden away in the humi somewhere.


----------



## SMOKE20

Last night I smoked the old relieable CAO Brazilia robusto, one of my favorite go to smokes. Later in the evening I smoked an illusione CG:4 that has been resting about 6 months. 

I didnt want to buy in to all the hype these cigars get but it is hard not to. A fine cigar and just an amazing flavor. Not very spicy and not too dimensional but a great cigar


----------



## Wacco

Sun again, that's 20 for 21 days of June. We had a pesky cloud with a few drops of water here on Thursday. Soaring to about 100° today.

I'm starting off with a CAO Cameroon Belicoso, then off to the Shriners Onion Festival, maybe a Harley ride, and another cigar later.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Father's Day smoke No. 2 Opus X Robusto.


----------



## Acesfull

It fought a good fight but I won.... but uploading this picture cost me 4 of a kind Aces in holdem in the Casino damnit!!!


----------



## golfermd

LFD Coronado at the local B&M. Met David to pass the Newbie Pass box. Enjoyable afternoon. :smoke2:


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Fathers Day three. PSD5 EL


----------



## darkninja67

AB Tempus Terra Nova and a JdN Antano Consul. Both were solid as usual.


----------



## 6clicks

ISOM Cohiba toro. Yow!


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Wrap it up with a My Father Lancero.


----------



## Jack Straw

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Wrap it up with a My Father Lancero.


Very fitting!


----------



## QWKDTSN

AVO XO, been letting this one rest for a while and finally couldn't resist it anymore. Great smoke!


----------



## teedles915

1898 indepencia. And I must say it's damn good for a Thompson House Brand. (That means it's average)


----------



## David M

I feel like I just walked in the clouds....

Tried my first ever Partagas Short and ohhh baby was it ever good.
Delicious doesn't even begin to come close to describing how good that was.
Ahhhhhh....life is better now.


----------



## darkninja67

David M said:


> I feel like I just walked in the clouds....
> 
> Tried my first ever Partagas Short and ohhh baby was it ever good.
> Delicious doesn't even begin to come close to describing how good that was.
> Ahhhhhh....life is better now.


Shorts are addicting it seems. They are that good for such a small stick.


----------



## Acesfull

Went up to my girlfriend's yesterday and went swimming... after swimming enjoyed an nice OpusX from my box purchase... this was an awesome smoke!!










Later on we went down by her lake and had a campfire... and smoked a 5 Vegas Relic.. the band fell off but these are very sweet and thick like molasses.. a good smoke! I think I smoked it backwards.. Again no band was on it to tell which way was the right way.










On the way home was a Casa Magna Belicoso.. dont know why they call them that these are more like Torpedos


----------



## Wacco

My youngest offspring is 18 today.

Here it is, a few minutes before noon and already 102° here in Zone Improvement Plan Code 85638.

I have a RyJ Churchill for now, and a Monte Petit Edmundo for later.


----------



## aea6574

Romeo Y Juliet Short Churchill

Although to be honest I have enjoyed the Montecristo, and the Cohiba better.

Best regards, tony
Northville, MI


----------



## Chico57

Into the second half of an ESG 21.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

Enjoying an '03 H. Upmann Sir Winston which I haven't partaken in in awhile.
It makes me remember why I wanted them. 


This is nice.


B


----------



## Acesfull

To decide if I want to get this...
Cigars International


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

2001 HdM DC


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Today was a Perdomo Slow-Aged Glorioso toro, but I've been burning my way though one of the Padilla samplers lately.

Yesterday I tried the 48, which was great. Two weekends ago, I had the 68, which was also great. Saturday, I was really looking forward to trying the 32, and it was a huge disappointment. There was nothing at all wrong with the flavor, but I couldn't keep the damned thing lit. I had to light it five times, and it went out again and I was still only about half-way into it. I finally gave up and pitched it in the campfire. I was outside, but it wasn't windy out or particularly humid. I smoked six or so other cigars over the weekend, and they all burned just fine. I'll try another one later in the week and see how it goes. This is the first burn problem I've ever had on a Padilla, except for _all four_ of the Obsidians I've smoked. How long do you have to dry-box those things to get them to burn worth a damn? Two weeks?


----------



## 6clicks

ISOM Pariagas red label serie D #4. Tasty cigar.


----------



## dartstothesea

RP American Market Selection


----------



## Acesfull

Ok so that Cu-Avana was so gross I couldn't finish it... so I grabbed a 5 Vegas Miami Knuckle


----------



## QWKDTSN

Padilla Edicion Especial 2006. Must have been unhappy with the RH in my humidor. Cap unraveled a little after cutting (stuck 'er back down with some spit) and wrapper split by the foot right after lighting up. Tastes OK so I'm puffing away.


----------



## winston

Just finished the Black Band Project "A" cigar. See Black Band Project review for my description.


----------



## 8ball

Just had my first Opus X.

Speechless...


----------



## David M

8ball917 said:


> Just had my first Opus X.
> 
> Speechless...


I'm still holding onto the one I have.
Just waiting for that day, whenever it comes.


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## mistabman

Last night, I shared a Gurkha Symphony with the gf while working on my car in the garage. About a year ago, I got a 5 pack off cbid and they looked so lumpy and discolored that I complained and they sent me out another 5 pack of lumpy spotty discolored cigars. I've been slowly burning these, but mostly I've been giving them to friends who don't smoke often. Last night was my first time having one in about 6 months, and it really wasn't all that bad, especially considering these cigars have spent more time in ziplock bags with no humidifiers than in the humis. I still have 5 or 6 left from the original 10, and I will still probably keep these as the official giveaway cigar, but at least now I won't feel so guilty about it.


----------



## DBCcigar

Los Imperialistas by Pepin


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## Habanolover

Acesfull said:


>


Man that is one ugly looking vein in such an otherwise beautiful cigar.


----------



## Acesfull

madurolover said:


> Man that is one ugly looking vein in such an otherwise beautiful cigar.


Yeah the vein went all the way up to the thunderdome lol


----------



## d_day

dartstothesea said:


> RP American Market Selection


 Looks like English market selection to me. I don't care what Rocky calls it.

Me, I just had a La Unica. I'm a fan of the mild smokes, but man, this was like smoking air!


----------



## Wacco

Sungrown Double Chateau Fuente sounds good...

I love them things.


----------



## SMOKE20

Bahia Maduro. It was good


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## orca99usa

On the drive to work: Don Pepin Garcia JJ Maduro.

Running errands after work: CAO Brazilia.

Tonight: Probably a Fonseca Habana Seleccion - but I haven't fully decided. It's a little early to pull a stick out of the box of Padilla Habano Toros that just arrived courtesy of the Devil Site.


----------



## Habanolover

Old Powder Keg Robusto


----------



## DBCcigar

Illusione 888


----------



## QWKDTSN

Just returned from the local craft brew beergarden, had a porter, picked up a keg for the house, and smoked a RP Sungrown petite corona. Good short smoke, took about 45 minutes to enjoy.


----------



## darkninja67

Partagas Black Magnifico
RyJ Coronitas en Cedro
Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte toro (these seem to get better with some age on them)
Cuaba Divinos


----------



## Brookswphoto

Think I am going to go with a Oliva Series V Maduro tonight 

~brooks


----------



## smokin'Jef

Padilla habano robusto was enjoyed last night while hanging out at Mears Park downtown St. Paul.


----------



## GlockG23

8ball917 said:


> Just had my first Opus X.
> 
> Speechless...


Fricken awesome man !!! 
do you remember what size it was?

8)


----------



## Raybird

Enjoyed a Cabaiguan last night at the b&m - a bit pricey at almost $10 but what a great stick!!!


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## golfermd

Gran Habano #1 Connecticut... :smoke2:


----------



## Chico57

Just finished a CAO America Bottle Rocket.


----------



## shuckins

Cabaiguan Guapos


----------



## ToJo

Smoked a Rocky Patel The Edge Maduro and it completely shattered my expectations of what a full bodied cigar should taste like. For the first time I could relate to descriptions like earthy, spicy, rich, etc. I was in awe. 

More recently I smoked a Bolivar which was nice, smooth, and easy. But I was left wanting another RP.


----------



## Patrick B

Cab guapo jr. VERY impressed.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

07 Sig II

I now remember why I have these.


----------



## darkninja67

JdN Celebracion Consul
AF Sun Grown Chateau
Party Short


----------



## QWKDTSN

Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic, very well made, great draw, thick plumes of smoke. Very spicy and peppery. Some woody or earthy notes and a little sweetness on the palate between puffs but I'm halfway down the stick and the spice is definitely the highlight of this cigar. Great for spice lovers - a little much for me but I'm still enjoying the burn.


----------



## d_day

LFD double ligero lancero.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Just finished my second 5 Vegas Cask Strength. I like these a lot. Wouldn't mind having a whole keg of 'em, if I can find them at the right price.


----------



## wisdomwalker

Well, I just finished a Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Maduro. I must say... Sheesh!

A wonderful smoke indeed. perfect aroma. nice and chocolaty with a spicy hint of coffee. Nice even burn with a strong ash.

Glad I have another.


----------



## shuckins

it's a rocky patel day,just finished an ocean club..up next owr


----------



## Raybird

Finally tried a Cubao, nice smoke but more medium in body than I expected.


----------



## andrew s

Got a chance to smoke a CAO Brazillia GOL while I was driving back from a meeting.


----------



## darkninja67

Smoked a CAO CX2 toro. Do not smoke a lot of CAOs but this one was pretty good.

Smoking a La Aurora Barrel Aged robusto later on. Another smoke I have never had before.


----------



## MattB

On my way to fire up a Ybor City sungrown beli, I've had these sitting for a while now and I know I've smoked one or two but can't remember much about them, so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Acesfull

Had a Perdomo 10th Anny Maduro in the car on the way home from work


----------



## doubled

RASS from 08 with some wild turkey honey to help wind down after a long hot day:tu


----------



## thebayratt

Cohiba Black for my after Birthday Dinner smoke.


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## Jack Straw

H. Upmann Magnum 50 - great smoke.


----------



## pedweld

Perdomo Lot 23. Party leftovers.


----------



## QWKDTSN

Smoked a NUB Cameroon on the golf course and am celebrating the 79 I shot with a Montecristo Media Noche #3.


----------



## orca99usa

LFD Double Ligero. Glad I ate first...


----------



## Acesfull

On the way home from work


----------



## QWKDTSN

NUB Conneticut torpedo, big honkin' stubby with a great draw. Nice mild flavors, good easygoing afternoon smoke with a good book and a bottle of brown ale.

I tried to smoke a Partagas but it had the worst draw I've ever seen, tried to fix it with no luck. Broke it open and it was just clumps of tobacco smashed together. No way air was going to get through it. The NUB satisfied my needs though


----------



## Raybird

Perdomo Patriarch Corona this am.


----------



## thebayratt

Cohiba XV


----------



## Nismo#12

Montecristo White Churchill with a shot of scotch and a cold beer...hey its friday I'm RELLLAAAXXXIN!


----------



## shuckins

yeah,i'm with you on the friday rellaaaxxxinn!!
think i'll smoke a btl first


----------



## doubled

HDM Epicure Especial with some Fanziskaner:tu


----------



## Patrick B

La Ricky 5


----------



## smokin'Jef

Victor Sinclair Bohemian Buddha last night...
Perdomo Lot 23 Maddy tonight :smoke:

Let the weekend commence!arty:


----------



## thebayratt

RyJ Habana Reserve Churchill. Wish me luck


----------



## Rubix^3

Oliva Serie V Torpedo

& good luck to you with the R&J churchill


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

Camel Light Wide


----------



## SMOKE20

Gonna fire up a RP Decade later


----------



## aea6574

Padilla 1968 that I do not really care for that much. Do not think i will buy more.

Best regards, tony
northville, MI


----------



## Acesfull

Starting out the day the Camacho Corojo way


----------



## andrew s

Tried out the Padilla 1932 for the first time last night. Didn't live up the hype most people on here seemed to give it. I have another one I'll try after a little rest.


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## roughrider

Famous Nic 3K.


----------



## darkninja67

Had an Avo Maduro robusto, a Griffins Fuerte robusto and a RyJ Coronitas en Cedro.


----------



## 8ball

Currently having a Maria Mancini magic mountain that has been in my humi for 3 years. Bought a 5er off cbid years ago and only smoked one of them.


----------



## aea6574

Don Pepin Cuban classic.

It was good but a bit small.

I think I like cigars a little longer.

Best regards, tony
Northville, MI


----------



## QWKDTSN

Cheapo Bahia Blu that came with a brown bag sampler, decided to finally get it out of the humidor.

Edit... about 1/3 or nearing 1/2 way through this stogie and am reasonably impressed... Burns a little unevenly but the flavors are very mild and a little sweet, some milk and honey notes. Better flavors or at least much less offensive than some sticks I've tried for much more money. Good smoke for a sort of absent-minded enjoyment. Doesn't really inspire, but doesn't offend.


----------



## baddddmonkey

5 Vegas Classic and a RP ITC 10th Anniversary.

Both were surprisingly good one right after the other!


----------



## Raybird

Camacho Conn yesterday morning - a good anytime smoke


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

A morning GoF Carlito 2005


----------



## bogner

Just finished smoking a Ramon Allones Specially Selected .. for once, a cigar that lives up to the hype


----------



## andrew s

Smoked my first Opus X last night. Was a great cigar, will have to pick up some more when I have the funds.


----------



## Acesfull

Last night finished off with an excellent RP Rosado, if these pop up on cigarmonster i'd suggest grab them they make for a nice medium body smoke










This morning for breakfast having a La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Chisel


----------



## Raybird

Today's selection: Oliva Conn. Reserve (not bad, but not as flavorful as the Camacho Conn).


----------



## spiderjohn

just finished a taboo special forces torpedo. that is one strong cigar. burned even, easy draw and bold flavor.


----------



## golfermd

Rocky Patel Double Maduro Torpedo. My RP. Very nice. See my review.


----------



## Acesfull

Doing it backwards... having the mild cigar in the afternoon


----------



## slyder

Padilla 1968 Robusto.


----------



## MrRogers

LADC churchill that is burning like crap. Never had that problem with these before.

MrR


----------



## Acesfull

Ok... screw Connie wrapped cigars... done with them except Cabaiguans and a Verdadero Organics.. bleck!
I lasted like 1/3 of the way into the Perdomo and went for a surefire smoke!


----------



## jamie140

Monte No. 2. The first ash lasted 55 minutes!! Yum.


----------



## MrRogers

I burnt one of those Perdomo champagne's on the way to work on friday and ended up chucking it onto the freeway 1/2 way through. Good call on firing up an old reliable.

MRR


----------



## darkninja67

Smoked a Torano 1916 torpedo and RP Maduro Missile


----------



## aea6574

today it was a Rocky Patel Connecticut. Enjoyable.

Best regards, tony
Northville, MI


----------



## DBCcigar

Vegas Cubanas


----------



## Cadillac

Six year old La Aroma D Cuba.... Churchill size. Man this smoke has aged well. Too bad the burn still sucks.


----------



## doubled

La Riqueza robusto with some Port to finish off a nice weekend:tu


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Los Statos De Luxe


----------



## MKR160

Cugine by Arganese. I also enjoyed a Cusano Sun Grown LXi eariler. Both good smokes.


----------



## Jack Straw

Had two smokes today and a lot of good beers, and made my German braised beef brisket (3.5 hours cooking) while my buddy made his smoked ribs (5 hours cooking). Had a Cubao before eating, and a Tempus torpedo (thanks acesfull) after, both were great smokes. Methinks I will sleep like a baby tonight.


----------



## QWKDTSN

Had one of my little Monte Media Noches this morning with coffee and a bagel and it almost kicked my ass!! I think only 5" by 44 rg and it was a slow burning, slightly tight draw, small cigar that would have lasted at least 90 minutes except I put it down with 2" remaining because my head was reeling LOL!

Having a NUB Habano right now, stomach is full this time around and I have a beer. Good smoke. Inconsistent burn - has some thick veins in the wrapper that don't want to burn. Enjoying it down to the nub though.


----------



## Uruss

This afternon I tried out a Rocky Patel R4, It was alright, there wasn't too much flavor though. may be it will age into something better


----------



## andrew s

Smoked a RP Fusion last night, was my first one. It was a good smoke.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars

Smoked me a CAO Brazilia, and a CAO Black last night. Both of them were really good but the Brazilia was awesome!!​


----------



## Stinkdyr

Had a 1 yr aged Paddy Londres. The draw was a bit too tight, but the flavor was that lovely woodsy stuff that I love from Padron. A cold Beck's beer went very well with it.


----------



## Wacco

My buddy Bob, friends with him 40+ years, The Bride, Ma, and best friend Jill all celebrate birthdays today. I hope they enjoy their day.

I'm gonna start out with a Don Carlos Belicoso, and see what cigar tempts me later...


----------



## Raybird

Caibaguan Guapos Junior right now.


----------



## sounds7

La Gloria Cubana seriie R


----------



## holmes711

Last night I had a Oliva G Torpedo and it was amazing. Oliva is quickly becoming one of my favorite cigars!


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Padilla Signature 1932 Robo.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars

I'll be smoking a Macanudo Cafe in a couple hours on my way home from work.


----------



## Bodiddley

quick question: what does everyone think of cigars of borneo/malaysian origin


----------



## Acesfull

On the way home from work was a Graycliff Double Espresso... nom nom nom


----------



## darkninja67

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Padilla Signature 1932 Robo.


How did you like it?

For me, JdN Antano Consul and a JdN Celebracion Consul. Later on a Fonseca Cosaco.


----------



## Acesfull

Now smoking a Gurkha Legend Aniversario


----------



## ssutton219

Johnny-O Lancero


Just got them in and have no experiance.



Will review while I smoke it.




Shawn


----------



## DBCcigar

My Father Cedro Deluxe


----------



## MattB

Tatuaje Miami - a smaller one - corona size or so, not sure what it's called excatly, but great little smoke flavor bomb


----------



## winston

Tonight I smoked the second to my last Romeo Y Juleta Habana Reserve man I love these sticks I need to figure out how to get some more.


----------



## Uruss

Early I had a Nub Maduro


----------



## smokin'Jef

Ahhh...Perdomo Lot 23 maddy toro


----------



## Raybird

Lighting up a Perdomo Famous 70th Ann. robusto. These are getting even better in the humi.


----------



## doubled

Johnny O robusto extra:tu


----------



## sounds7

H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon Corona
had a few years of age on it so it was nice and smooth yet not without flavor.


----------



## darkninja67

AF Chateau Sun Grown and a Perdomo Habano Corojo toro, later on will fire up a PSP2 and a Bolivar Royal Corona.


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## SMOKE20

MMMMMM Sungrowns. MMMMMM. tasty


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin

Kristoff Ligero Criollo, Matador. Paired with a stout cup o joe. A very pleasant cigar. Spot on burn with hints of nut and caramel, but not getting the cedar note from it. Maybe the strong coffee over powering it. But still a great cigar.
Brian..:ss


----------



## QWKDTSN

It is very calm outside tonight for once (although a bit chilly in the low-mid 50s this time of night) so I am not huddled in the corner of my balcony, rather sitting regally in the middle listening to the waves down at the bottom of the cliff.

I bought myself an Arturo Fuente churchill from the local B&M for the princely sum of $10 and it is a fantastic smoke. Perfect burn, clouds of smoke, so smooth and delicious with that creamy, slightly sweet, slightly nutty vanilla-cedar flavor that I love... this is one of the best examples of this flavor that I have found and it is very consistent all the way through. 1 hour 20 in so far and 3.5 inches to go. Delicious.


----------



## andrew s

Smoked a Olivia Master Blend 3 at the local cigar bar with a couple of buddies last night.


----------



## Raybird

Just finished a Gran Habano (Habano #3) with approx. 1 year age in the humi. What a great smoke-more flavor than a lot of cigars that sell for twice what these go for! I'll be smokin' more of these.


----------



## Acesfull

AB Tempus Magistri


----------



## QWKDTSN

NUB Cameroon 460, tastes like burning newspaper, YUCK. Ashed it and threw it out after about an inch. Gotta brush my teeth now.


----------



## sounds7

Vuelta Abajo Pre-Embargo Cuban Torpedo


----------



## roughrider

Oliva V Lancero.


----------



## DBCcigar

*Breakfast:* Camacho 07/05

*Dinner:* Griffin's LE 07


----------



## Wacco

Happy Canada Day, our attic has a holiday!!

A buddy gave me a Rocky Patel Edge earlier. I'll have that, and maybe more.


----------



## David M

Had my first Monte Cristo Petit Edmundo.
That little guy packs a hefty yummy punch.
One of those sticks that pains you when its close to being done.


----------



## golfermd

LFD Ligero 400.... :smoke:


----------



## Uruss

I just finished my first A Fuente Hemingway Signature...man, was that a great smoke, and had an extremely straight burn to it, I'm very impressed and will be picking up a few more sometime very soon.

could someone help me figure out some of the notes of it?
there was a certain flavor to it that I haven't had in a cigar before but my palate isn't developed enough yet to really distinguish all of the notes


----------



## thebayratt

Rocky Patel Signature Series


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Just smoked half of a Mx2 and it fell apart as usual. I', done. :deadhorse:


Nack to the Opus


----------



## 2Curious

Uruss said:


> I just finished my first A Fuente Hemingway Signature...man, was that a great smoke, and had an extremely straight burn to it, I'm very impressed and will be picking up a few more sometime very soon.
> 
> could someone help me figure out some of the notes of it?
> there was a certain flavor to it that I haven't had in a cigar before but my palate isn't developed enough yet to really distinguish all of the notes


One of my favorite cigars. To me, I taste hints of spice throughout, and coffee, leather, wood, and faint chocolate. Yum! Bought a box of shorties a while back, for those times when I want something tasty but no time to really sit down for a while.

If you like these, try a 601 Blue next, if you haven't already. Not as spicy, but complex and wonderful. Let me know how they compare, I'm curious. (Hence my username.)


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Casa Magna good night Torito.


----------



## Criminal

Padron 40th


----------



## commonsenseman

Gurkha Fuerte XO.

Burned horrible, but tasted great.


----------



## MrRogers

Freebie Arganese "barber pole" robusto. What a piece of trash. Tight draw, no flavor, non-existent finish. At least I didn't pay for it.

MrR


----------



## Uruss

2Curious said:


> One of my favorite cigars. To me, I taste hints of spice throughout, and coffee, leather, wood, and faint chocolate. Yum! Bought a box of shorties a while back, for those times when I want something tasty but no time to really sit down for a while.
> 
> If you like these, try a 601 Blue next, if you haven't already. Not as spicy, but complex and wonderful. Let me know how they compare, I'm curious. (Hence my username.)


Hey thanks! I'll see if I can taste those when I try another one. I don't think I've heard of a 601 Blue before, but I'll definitely keep my eye open for one.


----------



## 2Curious

Uruss said:


> Hey thanks! I'll see if I can taste those when I try another one. I don't think I've heard of a 601 Blue before, but I'll definitely keep my eye open for one.


 Untitled Document Here's more info on 601s, and United Tobacco (EO Brands). The newest one isn't even listed here, its's called 929, a light/mild smoke, but just as tasy as 601s.








Here's the label for the 601 Blue, easy to spot in any store if they have them. 
Happy tasting, my friend! Let the adventure continue.


----------



## bdw1984

smoked a 601 blue toro last night... its a thing of beauty


----------



## sounds7

2Curious said:


> Untitled Document Here's more info on 601s, and United Tobacco (EO Brands). The newest one isn't even listed here, its's called 929, a light/mild smoke, but just as tasy as 601s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the label for the 601 Blue, easy to spot in any store if they have them.
> Happy tasting, my friend! Let the adventure continue.


I got one in the humidor, Waiting for it to get a little age on it. Cant wait though.


----------



## USMC2862

Oliva Serie G Maduro


----------



## Raybird

Camacho Conn. Robusto, now in the rotation.


----------



## roughrider

Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte.


----------



## Acesfull

Earlier...



















Now..


----------



## 2Curious

Finally found a Tatuaje Cojonu 2003 to try.
Figured perfect way to start a 3 day weekend of festivities!
So far it's amazing. Not near as spicy as I thought it might be. How anyone could call this full bodied, I'm not sure. I'd it's on the slight lighter side of a medium, and very smooth. Can't place a flavor I've never tasted in a cigar before...almost blackberry-ish. Interesting.


----------



## SMOKE20

That is what i am smoking tonight aces.

J Fuege 777


----------



## winston

Aurora Escogidos from a five pack I got from Doc Stogie for asking a question on his podcast (Stogiefresh.com) I've had it sitting in the humidrawer for about 6 months now good flavor kind of a medium smoke but very good.


----------



## 8ball

5 Vegas Series A Archetype


----------



## Uruss

I went to my local B&M today and paid more attention haha, the shelf where I normally over look had the 601 Blue's sitting on them, so I picked myself up one. I'll be trying it out this weekend!


----------



## QWKDTSN

NUB Habano torpedo, big guy. Very spicy.


----------



## GlockG23

2Curious said:


>


did your kid hold the cigar while you took that picture ?

anyway tonight I had a

Perdomo Reserve 10 Year Anniversary Champagne Robusto cigar
*Man what a nasty smoke* in my opinion


----------



## commonsenseman

Gurkha Micro-Batch Liga S-2


----------



## Acesfull

5 Vegas Miami Torpedo


----------



## Raybird

Oliva Serie V belicoso


----------



## 2Curious

GlockG23 said:


> did your kid hold the cigar while you took that picture ?
> 
> anyway tonight I had a
> 
> Perdomo Reserve 10 Year Anniversary Champagne Robusto cigar
> *Man what a nasty smoke* in my opinion


Ha! No, I just have dainty girly fingers. The better to....[blank]...you with my dear.


----------



## 2Curious

Uruss said:


> I went to my local B&M today and paid more attention haha, the shelf where I normally over look had the 601 Blue's sitting on them, so I picked myself up one. I'll be trying it out this weekend!


Don't let them rush ya. Roam around your B&M, look at every shelf, ask questions, linger, loiter, that's half the fun! If the gars are naked, pick one up, smell it, (but don't touch your big shnoz on the end...saw a guy do that once then try to put it back, almost threw up, almost smacked him, but I guess my beety-eye stare did the trick, he purchase said, defiled gar).

Enjoy the journey, holler back on that 601 after you try it out. 
Have a great weekend!


----------



## ezmoney5150

Just finished a LFD Double Ligero Hammer. I love the box press shape of this baby.

Thanks Litto. You're the best.


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## ezmoney5150

Acesfull said:


>


That's a great smoke. You must have had that one resting for what? 3 years?


----------



## Acesfull

Nope, about 3 months, they popped up on Cbid not too long ago... I have 3 boxes of them now


----------



## roughrider

DPG Serie JJ


----------



## darkninja67

Camacho Select torpedo and a Party Short


----------



## tmanqz

Man o War double coronna

Good smoke. Not sure I'd buy them again unless I got a nice deal.


----------



## GlockG23

Acesfull said:


>


you bastage you are so frickin mean to post that picture
I love the 2's

side note
I miss the pin-striping


----------



## Wacco

I have an Alec Bradley Tempus. Never had one, no idea what to expect.


----------



## darkninja67

Wacco said:


> I have an Alec Bradley Tempus. Never had one, no idea what to expect.


Expect a quality smoke. Well loved here by a lot of members.


----------



## orca99usa

Last night, Rocky Patel Fusion torpedo (courtesy of Shuckins). Tonight, still deciding.


----------



## QWKDTSN

Monte Media Noche no. 3, these little guys (5.5" x 44) pack a serious punch, a long-burning little smoke that gets me high as hell on nicotine every time. Lots of leather and loam flavors, not as chocolatey as the bigger vitolas but I think probably my favorites because they aren't packed as tight (the big vitolas I've tried all are packed so tight you can barely draw on them and they don't much like being opened up with a poker, get very harsh and don't burn well)

I have 5 Churchills remaining that I am too afraid to try lest they put me in the hospital. I might break one out tomorrow at the lake once I've had a couple of drinks. Not sure how the draw is going to be on those, I haven't tried one yet.


----------



## sounds7

La Gloria Cubana churchill, maduro


----------



## ezmoney5150

At my nephew's birthday party. just finished an LFD Cheroot. Just started an LFD Mysterio.


----------



## dinoa2

just finished a Hemingway work of art, not sure which one-- aabout 4 1/2 inch long with the big foot that tapers off to the head. was just a smooth tasty fuente


----------



## andrew s

While cooking up the T-Bones I had a CAO America to celebrate Independence Day eve and after dinner had a NUB Conny.

Might be another one in me tonight not sure yet.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

A few hours ago, I had an Alec Bradley Trilogy churchill (I think). Good cigar, but it did have some burn issues. I had to correct it several times, but I smoked it to the nub.

A few minutes ago, I was rummaging in the humidor and found an LGC Wavell, which I'm going to torch up, as soon as The Soup is over in about 15 minutes.


----------



## QWKDTSN

Smoked a NUB Conneticut 354 while chatting online with some folks who surprised me by being BOTLs. All the talk about cigars got my mouth watering and I had to light one up.

Nice smoke, displayed the NUB characteristics of having a loose draw yet burning forever, held ash great, had a little more complex flavors than the torpedo vitola I have tried before. More spicy and nutty, I smoked it right on down to the very last nub. Went great with an IPA from my kegerator.


----------



## andrew s

Finished up last night with a Padron 64 Anniversery Principe Maduro. Was a very smooth and short smoke.


----------



## orca99usa

Taboo Dominican Maduro.


----------



## darkninja67

Smoking an ill burning PSP2, should have dry boxed it.
Later on a Camacho Liberty 2005 and a CAO America (either the perfecto or the Monument)


----------



## Uruss

Just finished a RP Vintage 1992 Robusto, always a good choice!


----------



## Acesfull

Opus X


----------



## Criminal

This pic from the post above inspired me. I'm now smoking an Opus X.


----------



## roughrider

LFD Cabinet 400.


----------



## Herf N Turf

Mesquite. 

I'm about to throw a couple of aged ribeyes on the grill:bounce:


----------



## golfermd

While at Andy's 4th of July HERF I enjoyed a CAO Soprano Boss and an LFD Cabinet... :smoke2:


----------



## burnsco

RP Sun Grown. My favourite stick so far from the sampler pack.


----------



## orca99usa

A Graycliff Chateau Grand Cru Salomon, in honor of my good friend Alan in England who passed on one year ago today. I may even have a 5 Vegas Relic after I finish that.


----------



## thebayratt

Acid Opulence 3


----------



## winston

A CAO Italia torpedo good smoke needed no touch up.


----------



## aea6574

Gurkha Nepalese Warrior tonight, very enjoyable.


Best regards, tony
Northville, MI


----------



## andrew s

I smoked a Camacho Liberty 06 while hanging out by the pool with alot of friends for the 4th.


----------



## Uruss

aea6574 said:


> Gurkha Nepalese Warrior tonight, very enjoyable.
> 
> Best regards, tony
> Northville, MI


 That's a great smoke, one of my favorites!


----------



## Acesfull

Casa Magna Corona


----------



## commonsenseman

Illusione 88, these smokes rock.


----------



## Raybird

About to enjoy a Camacho Connecticut Robusto and peruse the Sunday paper before it gets too hot...


----------



## Wacco

Just after 11:00 here, and already about 96°. So far, it's been a Rocky patel Edge, RyJ Belicoso, and who knows what is next.

I may jump on the bike and head to Tucson, see what's happening up that a way.


----------



## Herf N Turf

Oliva V Robusto... LUCIOUS!


----------



## Chico57

Half way through a Guapo RX that rolled off the table and onto the floor. (How many of you just had a song from your childhood pop into your head?). lol Of course it hit foot first, the wrapper cracked from the foot up about an inch and there was a small split about half way up the cigar.
Let me tell you, this thing is burning like a champ. I expected it to be ugly but the wrapper stayed together as it burned through through the cracks and the split with no flakey ash or other problems.
Burns great- Tastes Better!


----------



## DBCcigar

El Rey de los Hananos by Pepin


----------



## doubled

tat black with some port to finish off a nice weekend:tu


----------



## Jack Straw

I had an Ashton ESG Robusto for breakfast, an Opus X Robusto for lunch, and now I'm enjoying an Aurora 1495 Robusto while I wait for my girlfriend to get off of work.

So yeah, it's been a good day!


----------



## jamie140

Cohiba siglo IV. Tastes so good, I think I'll follow it with a Robusto.


----------



## Uruss

I just finished my first Gran Habano 3 Siglos Robusto...as soon as I lit it up it had a nice, subtle sweet taste to it, it was a great smoke! will definitely pick a few more up to stick in the Humi


----------



## Raybird

Gran Habano #3 torpedo & a cup of Sumatra....


----------



## Acesfull

Yesterday had a DPG Cuban Classic and a CAO Lx2 Belicoso.. These things are hogs..



















Right now smoking a Hoyo Dark Sumatra Espresso


----------



## Wacco

Just before noon here, and already exactly 100°, going up to about 106° today.

I had my morning meal, with fresh hen fruit from the barn, and loads of Joe Perry's hot sauce.

After that I had a 601 Robusto, and now, I'm taking off on the bike. I'm taking along a Fuente Double Chateau. More tonight on the veranda.


----------



## darkninja67

Smoked a San Cristobal Supremo (thanks Zach), a Perdomo Habano Corojo toro and a Dip #5. All were well behaved and great.


----------



## thebayratt

Nub Habano 464 Torpedo.
Thanks Frank for the PIF.


----------



## andrew s

I smoked a Taboo LR Conneticut this afternoon. Gave me a little more flavor than recent conneticuts that I have smoked, it was enjoyable.


----------



## Uruss

I smoked my first Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic earlier, I enjoyed it!


----------



## d_day

This thing.


----------



## orca99usa

H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon.


----------



## MattB

Onyx mini beli, oldie but goodie


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Gran Habano Corojo #5 Robo.


----------



## Habanolover

Cabaiguan Petit. Review coming shortly.


----------



## Raybird

Perdomo Famous 70th Ann robusto


----------



## doubled

Camacho Pre-Embargo with some Jim Beam:tu


----------



## DBCcigar

Tabacos Baez by Pepin


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Opus PerfecXion X. My fav. Yum.:boxing:


----------



## G-Dub96

Tonight Im going with a RP Vintage 1990.


----------



## Acesfull

This one one TASTY smoke.. has about 15 months age on it and damn sooo good!!


----------



## teoulennon

That Graycliff looks delicious! I'm digging the pics Nick, keep em coming!:dude:


----------



## Jack Straw

Joya de Nicaragua Antano Lancero. Man are these good.


----------



## DBCcigar

Cubao No. 1


----------



## Habanolover

Just finished a 1968 La Corona Panatela. Review will be up in a couple of minutes. 
BTW it was excellent! :tu


----------



## DBCcigar

madurolover said:


> Just finished a 1968 La Corona Panatela. Review will be up in a couple of minutes.
> BTW it was excellent! :tu


Never had that!


----------



## ca21455

Padilla Miami Churchill. Very nice smoke!


----------



## bigdaddysmoker

Victor Sinclair Original Lonsdale


----------



## Habanolover

DBCcigar said:


> Never had that!


You can find the review *HERE*


----------



## Uruss

I just finished up a Gurkha ltd. Master Select Robusto...not too shabby!


----------



## aea6574

Gurkha Class Regent Toro

Nice Smoke.

Best regards, tony
Northville, MI


----------



## TheSmokeLounge

My last cigar was a Davidoff Special R, last of my 3pack. Not a bad cigar but a little to expensive for my taste.


----------



## Raybird

Fuente Hemingway Signature...


----------



## darkninja67

Had a AF Sun Grown Chateau, AB Tempus Terra Nova, Fonseca Cosacos, Diplomatico #5 and an Avo Domaine #50.


----------



## Habanolover

Leon Jimenes Petit Belicoso


----------



## roughrider

LFD Cabinet 400.


----------



## Raybird

Cohiba Dominican this morning...


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Casa Fuente Robusto


----------



## golfermd

La Aurora Leoninos Belicoso for the afternoon...


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## DBCcigar

La Aroma De Cuba Edicion Especial by Pepin.


----------



## Habanolover

San Cristobal Francisco


----------



## bdw1984

my father lancero.... alot of cedar, earth and a spicy undertone=delicious!!!


----------



## orca99usa

Fonseca Habana Seleccion.


----------



## sounds7

RP Vintage 1992 seconds Torpedo


----------



## mugzy

Oliva V


----------



## Uruss

Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story


----------



## Raybird

RP TAA Signature robusto-pepper and coffee bean nuances. I've got a Short Story ready for later...


----------



## darkninja67

Had a JdN Antano Consul, Celebracion Consul and a Party Short.


----------



## Uruss

RP Autumn 2008 Robusto!


----------



## roughrider

Uruss said:


> RP Autumn 2008 Robusto!


They do hold a nice ash.


----------



## roughrider

Padilla Series 68 Golden Bear.


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## darkninja67

Acesfull said:


>


Yum yum yum
I just did a box split of the #3. Cannot wait.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Enjoyed a handful of Nub Habanos over the 4th and into an extended vacation that ended today...one heck of a great time. A little too much sun, but enjoyed my cigars and beers while camping up on the North Shore of Lake Superior! :biggrin:


----------



## dartstothesea

About 5 minutes into a Gurkha Black Puro.

If it were bandless, I would possibly mistake this cigar for a 5Vegas Series 'A'.


----------



## winston

In the process of enjoying a Oliva Master Blend 3 2006 great flavors and even burn.


----------



## commonsenseman

An RP Fusion MM that's been resting for over a year.........all I have to say is it was worth the wait.


----------



## d_day

La Plata torpedo. 

Pretty darn good smoke. Rolled at a boutique in Los Angeles.


----------



## golfermd

Ashton San Cristobal after dinner last night. What a great cigar. Think I'll hunt down a few to age in my humidor...


----------



## aea6574

Don Pepin Blue Label that I got from an associate.

It was great, and long, like 7 inches.

Best regards, tony
Northville, MI


----------



## Raybird

Perdomo Habano Conn. is up next.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Padron 64 Monarca.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Carlos Torano 'Casa Torano' Maduro robusto with lunch...


----------



## darkninja67

Smoked a Perdomo Lot 23 natural (these are so much better well rested) and a DPG Cuban Classic 1970 beli. The DPG is one I could live with as far as Pepin sticks go.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Monte Edmundo Tubo


----------



## Juicestain

Got a Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real toro. Been sitting in the humi almost a year, part of my first sampler I got when starting out! In the dry box for tonights smoke.


----------



## Uruss

Gurkha Regent Nepalese Warrior


----------



## thebayratt




----------



## Cigar Man Andy

God of Fire Carlito Churchill 2006


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## Raybird

Ambos Mundos (the dark one), very tasty!


----------



## ssutton219

Oliva V Lancero


One of my FAVS!!






Shawn


----------



## Acesfull

Can a mod replace my previous post with this image.. i think imageshack got hacked lol..


----------



## commonsenseman




----------



## Acesfull




----------



## Raybird

Just finished a Perdomo Patriarch Corona - buttery smooth corojo & one of my faves.


----------



## darkninja67

Just got my ass handed to me:
LFD DL Chisel, DPG Cuban Classic 1970, CT 1916 Torp, Camacho Select torp.


----------



## Chico57

Just lit a JJ Maduro Sublime. And it is.


----------



## roughrider

DPG Serie JJ


----------



## aea6574

Had an Acid 3 I think it was. Very unique flavor, I think I liked it.

Best regards, tony
Northville, MI


----------



## darkninja67

aea6574 said:


> Had an Acid 3 I think it was. Very unique flavor, I think I liked it.
> 
> Best regards, tony
> Northville, MI


quoted for posterity :mrgreen:


----------



## Mrayls

Currently sitting on the porch here in texas (it's actually cooled down believe it or not) and enjoying a trinidad habana reserve. For the price it's one of my favorites.


----------



## Mrayls

darkninja67 said:


> Just got my ass handed to me:
> LFD DL Chisel, DPG Cuban Classic 1970, CT 1916 Torp, Camacho Select torp.


You, sir, just named two of my favorites. Doesn't get much better than the LFD *double* ligero chisel. That and the camacho select is always my fall-back cigar. It hasn't disappointed me yet.


----------



## orca99usa

La Gloria Cubana Serie R #5 maduro.


----------



## Uruss

I just finished my first VSG Illusion, it was amazing! the look and construction of it was awesome and I'll say it's the best Cigar I've smoked to date. I started it at 9:10 and finished it at 11:40. I was buzzing like crazy eace:


----------



## thebayratt




----------



## suretolose

perdomo habano coroja


----------



## commonsenseman

Black Dragon Robusto.


----------



## SMOKE20

I had enjoyed a nice RP sun grown last night. Maybe something maduro this evening.


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## commonsenseman

Acesfull said:


>


Had a bad experience with one of these.

How was yours?


----------



## aea6574

Just had a Gurkha Sherpa that was not that wonderful.

Best regards, tony
Northville, MI


----------



## siriusstoogie

Padron 80th Maduro. I like the the natural better.


----------



## Acesfull

Acesfull said:


>





commonsenseman said:


> Had a bad experience with one of these.
> 
> How was yours?


Very good... its a pretty sweet tasting cigar. Mine have a few months of rest on them now and are very smokable.

Just lit up a


----------



## commonsenseman

Hmm.....I'll definately have to try pick up a few of these & let them rest for a few months.


----------



## tuelle

Tat Angeles. Gotta get me a box o' dem...


----------



## dartstothesea

CI Legends by Perdomo and a Newcastle Brown Ale. Still not sure how I feel about the drink pairing.


----------



## dartstothesea

^^^ And MMMMMMMMMMm, I've only had one of those Relics and BOY! was that a good cigar.


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Today's line uo. PSD4, follewed by an excellet dinner, then a GoF Dbl Robo, Don Carlos Annivexario, and a Hoyo Churchill ISOM


----------



## Uruss

Rocky Patel Summer 2009 - it seemed spicier than the '08


----------



## commonsenseman

Camacho 1962 Perfecto. Better than I remember, this one has a couple months on it though.


----------



## 8ball

Had a Gurkha symphony and followed it up with a bowl of Samuel Gawith best brown flake.


----------



## commonsenseman

commonsenseman said:


> Camacho 1962 Perfecto. Better than I remember, this one has a couple months on it though.


Forgot to post a pic.


----------



## orca99usa

Rocky Patel Edge maduro torpedo.


----------



## Raybird

Cohiba Dominican Robusto


----------



## smokin'Jef

Enjoyed a Victor Sinclair Series 55 corojo robusto while out BBQ'n with some neighbors. Went great with the seasoned steak!


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Let's start the day with a 2004 El Rey de Mundo Robusto.


----------



## bimmian

:smoke2:Right now I'm kicking things off with a Padron 1964 Exclusivo, but today's my birthday, so I'm breaking out the big boys later:
Rocky patel decade torpedo
Ashton VSG Spellbound
Padron Anniversary 1964 Diplomaticos (M)
And debating between either a Cohiba Esplendido, Partagas Lusitania or San Cristobal de le Habana Muralla to cap things off..


----------



## Raybird

A Trinidad Robusto from the bottom of the humi for starters (resting about 1 1/2 years)


----------



## Uruss

bimmian said:


> :smoke2:Right now I'm kicking things off with a Padron 1964 Exclusivo, but today's my birthday, so I'm breaking out the big boys later:
> Rocky patel decade torpedo
> Ashton VSG Spellbound
> Padron Anniversary 1964 Diplomaticos (M)
> And debating between either a Cohiba Esplendido, Partagas Lusitania or San Cristobal de le Habana Muralla to cap things off..


Happy Birthday! have a good one!


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## MattB

Oliva Serie V Lancero, lovin these things, this one was from a little over a year ago it didn't have cello on it, I bought one the other day and it did, did they start wrapping these in cello?


----------



## Rubix^3

Smoking my first SanCristobal--Corona at St.Marks Pub in Huntington
It is delish and outa my tax bracket!!! But Lovin' it!


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## Uruss

DPG Cuban Classic Robusto!


----------



## doubled

Perdomo Habano corojo:tu


----------



## SMOKE20

Cusano corojo 97


----------



## tmanqz

Nothing fancy a Tierra Del Sol and a dr.pepper chaser.


----------



## holmes711

A CAO MX2, great stuff!


----------



## pedweld

Titan de Bronze I picked up in Miami a couple of weeks ago. I have had a few and they were good. This one has a very hard draw, so not so good.

The port is fine though.


----------



## DBCcigar

My Father Cedro Deluxe


----------



## shifty

CAO America along with some bottles of dark beer


----------



## Toulouse

Just spent a quiet hour puffing on a Man O' War torpedo. My first, but not my last.


----------



## orca99usa

Rocky Patel Ocean Club - the most interesting RP I've had in a long time (thanks, Shuckins)!


----------



## Raybird

Oliva Conn. Reserve....


----------



## commonsenseman

Gurkha El Enigma

Started to unwravel towards the end. Otherwise a good smoke.


----------



## Uruss

orca99usa said:


> Rocky Patel Ocean Club - the most interesting RP I've had in a long time (thanks, Shuckins)!


Im going to have to break down and get a few of these


----------



## Rubix^3

First cigar of vacation, and re-visiting an old favorite from my mild-medium beginner days:
Carlos Torano, Casa Torano (Nat.) Torpedo
:smoke2:


----------



## Raybird

Just finished a Padilla Series '68 robusto, not my usual morning smoke but went well with a cup of Sumatra...


----------



## Wacco

I have an Alec Bradley Tempus Figurado.


----------



## Acesfull

WOW this is the BEST vitola of this cigar.. AMAZING


----------



## USMC2862

T110, Great smoke by Pete Johnson.


----------



## thebayratt

Joya de Nicaragua Celebracion Corona and two cups of CDM Coffee n Chicory


----------



## doubled

601 green corona with a cold one:tu


----------



## bigdaddysmoker

Arturo Fuente Gran Reserva Canones. Free from my dad and i like AF smokes anyway so here goes....


----------



## commonsenseman

bigdaddysmoker said:


> Arturo Fuente Gran Reserva Canones. Free from my dad and i like AF smokes anyway so here goes....


I love the Canones! Maduro?


----------



## bigdaddysmoker

commonsenseman said:


> I love the Canones! Maduro?


nah, that would have been the icing on the cake though!!!


----------



## bdw1984

Acesfull said:


> WOW this is the BEST vitola of this cigar.. AMAZING


i told u we need to get u to ab tempus anonymous... i do agree that its the bist vitola of the bunch though


----------



## andrew s

Smoked a Olivia G yesterday. I lite it up and noticed it had a hard draw. Then I noticed that the cigar was a little spongy so I still smoked all of it but wasn't the same experience as the last one I had.


----------



## MarkoPoloNYC

Had the pleasure of trying a Kristoff Maduro Torpedo and I must say it was a nice surprise. Great smoking cigar. Very good draw and nice even burn with a solid dark ash. Nice aromatics while lit. Very pleasent smelling cigar. The taste was. Very Complex started off very woody and earthy building up to a nice leathery taste with a hint of dried apricot and finished nice and spicey with some notes of cocoa bean. 

Looking forward to getting my hands on a few others to try them out.


----------



## commonsenseman

Had a Fonseca Habana Seleccion last night, here's my review:

Fonseca Habana Seleccion


----------



## Habanolover

Petrus Reposado #7000


----------



## Raybird

This morning a Perdomo Habano Connecticut Robusto, next up is a Villiger 1888 (short robusto).


----------



## Wacco

I remember the good old days when Jack Daniel's was a solid 90 proof. Then some time ago, it was made at 86 proof, yet the price went up. Hmm, less booze, more money. That's the American spirit! Now, I refuse to buy it, as it has dropped to 80 proof, and the taste I loved all those years ago is gone. Yet, the price keeps climbing. Well, a friend dropped off a bottle of Jack last night. The price was good, as I didn't pay, so I'll have a glass of my former favorite libation tonight.

I will start with a CAO MX2 Belicoso, and end with a Monte 3.


----------



## Acesfull

RP Vintage 1992 Torpedo


----------



## DSturg369

Well, not "right now" but I just finished about 15 minutes ago.... 

Butera Royal Vintage Fumo Dolce


----------



## Uruss

Just had a Camacho Candela Robusto


----------



## teoulennon

Puros Indios viejo...uke:


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Today's line up was an Opus X Robo, Monte Edmundo, GoF DRCarlito, another Monte Edmundo.


----------



## Raybird

Started my day with a Perdomo Reserve Champagne robusto...rested in humi for a little over 2 years. Nice a.m. cigar.


----------



## commonsenseman

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Monte Edmundo....another Monte Edmundo.


Absolutely LOVE these.


----------



## Wacco

Tonight, a Don Carlos Belicoso.


----------



## Cletus

CAO MX2 Dagger.......tasty little smoke!


----------



## smokin'Jef

RyJ Viejo R along with Goose Island Bourbon County Stout = Heavenly!:smoke2::thumb:


----------



## Juicestain

Camel crush... If I could kick these damn cigarette's :ballchain: I would have soooo much more for the cigar fund.


----------



## commonsenseman

smokin'Jef said:


> Goose Island Bourbon County Stout


"Stout" is a good description for this stuff, tasty but VERY strong.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Today's line up was an Opus X Robo, Monte Edmundo, GoF DRCarlito, another Monte Edmundo.


Finished the night with an Opus X Scorpio 2005.


----------



## Uruss

Man O' War Ruination Belicoso, pretty darn good!


----------



## Juicestain

Wandered outside for a cig to find my neighbor (mortanis) puffing on a nub. As he was 20min in already I snagged a Cohiba pequeno for a quick smoke to finish up the day. :cowboyic9:


----------



## Mortanis

Juicestain said:


> Wandered outside for a cig to find my neighbor (mortanis) puffing on a nub. As he was 20min in already I snagged a Cohiba pequeno for a quick smoke to finish up the day. :cowboyic9:


Nub Cameroon for a nice relaxing evening smoke. The stress of the day is reduced proportionally to each puff on a cigar I've discovered.


----------



## aea6574

Gurkha Sherpa tonight, I am still not really enjoying this cigar, only two left. 

Best regards, tony
Northville, MI


----------



## commonsenseman

Smoked a RP Fusion & a Cu Avana Intenso. Both were decent smokes.


----------



## andrew s

Smoked a Taboo Value Blend, was actually surprised by it for only costing $1.25 per stick.


----------



## Habanolover

*Le Hoyo des Dieux *


----------



## Raybird

lighting a Cohiba (Dominican) robusto...


----------



## craigchilds

I had a really good Gran Habano #5 robusto last night. I had to end it short due to rain (and it was my kid's bedtime), but it really hit the spot.


----------



## smokin'Jef

CAO Gold maduro robusto...nice smoke to go with dinner and a New Belgium 1554 Black Ale


----------



## Wacco

I have a Fuente Canones Maduro for tonight.


----------



## teoulennon

about to head out to the local B&M to get a stick, I'm thinking punch rare corojo tonight


----------



## smokin'Jef

commonsenseman said:


> "Stout" is a good description for this stuff, tasty but VERY strong.


...and delishious! One of my top beers to keep around at all costs.


----------



## jamie140

Yesterday: Monte No. 4 followed by a Cohiba Siglo IV
Today: just finished a Monte No. 2.


----------



## Juicestain




----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Tonight, you know it. GoF 06 Carlito BR, Opus Robo and Gran Habano Corojo #5 Robusto Grande


----------



## tmanqz

avo robusto (second)


----------



## commonsenseman

Gurkha Signature 101.


----------



## jedipastor

I'm finishing up an ELO#3 from New Havana Cigars. Fanfreakintastic!


----------



## Uruss

DPG My Father Robusto


----------



## QWKDTSN

One of my Monty Media Noche Edmundos, these are starting to come around with more time in the humi at a lower RH. Nice stick to end the week.


----------



## teoulennon

Ended up with an Oliva serie g Cameroon. Not bad, reminds me of the cao Cameroon


----------



## Raybird

just finished a Cohiba Red Dot robusto-I usually smoke fuller-bodied cigars, but these are an excellent milder smoke early in the day (especially when you get them for $4.00 as I did).


----------



## Cletus

La Aurora Barrel Aged Robusto. Construction is a little off - - say 2.5 out of 5 - - but its smoking pretty smooth right now. I was hoping for a heartier smoke but this will be good for a Saturday afternoon.

Chasing it down with a _Tecate con limon_, and sitting on my front porch watching the world go by. Good, relaxing afternoon.

.


----------



## Wacco

Right now, I have a Gurkha something or other Belicoso.

I'm cooking a sirloin roast, garlic smashed potato, and grilled green beans.

After that fiasco, an Opus X Double Corona.


----------



## Chico57

One inch into a LG Small Batch II paired with some Sandeman's 40 yr. Tawny.


----------



## commonsenseman

Montecristo White (thanks to juicestain!) on the way to my B&M. Then a La Gloria Cubana. Why the heck have I never had one of these before???


----------



## teoulennon

The serie R is one of my absolute favorites! Punch rare corojo for me tonight. Very good, gotta love a Sumatra wrapper!


----------



## commonsenseman

teoulennon said:


> The serie R is one of my absolute favorites! Punch rare corojo for me tonight. Very good, gotta love a Sumatra wrapper!


It was a Serie R actually! Dark Chocolaty deliciousness!

:dr


----------



## commonsenseman

Smoking a Gurkha Centurian Pefecto now.


----------



## eyesack

Thoroughly enjoying a Montecristo Afrique Jambo Jambo! What a great find these have been for a newer smoker like me!


----------



## Pugsley

Sadly, it's a Marlboro Light right now, but this afternoon it will be an Oliva Serie V Robusto after a meal of bbq'd tri tip.


----------



## gjcab09

Started my morning with a fun little Tabak Especial Colada...nice morning flavors but too small, then right into a Fuente PS 1 maduro lonsdale, regrettably, now I'm "finished" until "after dinner"...well...it is Sunday after all...maybe just a taste in the afternoon?


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

An Opus X Full Lancero


----------



## Wacco

Just after 10:30 here, and already 100°, headed to about 109°, or a tad higher.

Not to be a downer, but The Drunken Murderer committed his murder on this date in history. Mary Jo Kopechne died 40 years ago today. Just my opinion, but his brain cancer is too good for him. I danced a bit when I heard of his plight, but I wished for a more painful, disgustingly disturbing end for him.

I have no idea what I'm up to today, but I am starting the day with a Double Chateau Fuente and coffee strong and thick enough, you could throw it on a potters wheel, and it would become it's own cup.

More later, to be sure.


----------



## Juicestain

Well not right now, but my last stick at a friend's birthday BBQ last night was a TTT Trinidad. Heavier bodied then my normal fare but I really enjoyed it. I may have to keep on with the heavier side sampling! :smoke2:


----------



## Raybird

Perdomo Famous 70th Ann. robusto-a nice corojo....


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of a DCM Churchill #2 that has been in my humi for over a year.
All that I can say is WOW!!! This is one fantastic cigar!


----------



## baddddmonkey

RP Edge Sumatra. Wonderful smoke!


----------



## Cletus

Tabak Especial Cafe Con Leche. This is an excellent dessert cigar.

.


----------



## orca99usa

I have a Man O' War and a Fonseca Habana Seleccion out on the table. It will be one or the other, or both depending upon my mood (and how hot it is outside - it was 112 earlier today).


----------



## Uruss

I just finished up a CAO Italia Box-Pressed, pretty darn good, even though at the start it had some burn issues and it did go out on me twice. It's worth buying another, I'll just dry box it for a bit. but over all it was enjoyable


----------



## smokin'Jef

Saturday BBQ enjoyed a D. Pepin Cuban Classic!
Last night enjoyed the heck out a CAO Gold Maduro!


----------



## Uruss

Perdomo Lot 23 maduro belicoso, it's been resting in the Humi for atleast 3-4 months


----------



## Wacco

Monte White #2 for tonight.


----------



## Habanolover

Oliva Special G


----------



## SMOKE20

5 vegas relic. I am really liking these after 6 months of age. real nice cigar


----------



## phalynx

Partagas Black. These seem to be assembled very well. They have such a consistent burn throughout the stick. I find myself accepting a few burns on my fingers just to get the very last hot draws out.


----------



## aea6574

Howdy All:

I hope you are well.

Being in Germany tonight it had to be a Cuban.

A Montecristo Especial No. 2 Havana 25. Wow what a long small ring gauge cigar and just so wonderful to smoke. I have not had a lot of the smaller ring gauges and thought it would be hash but NNNOO, very tasty.

Best regards, tony
Northville, Mi


----------



## DBCcigar

Tobacos Baez by Pepin


----------



## smokin'Jef

Cohiba 'DR' Red Dot robusto


----------



## pedweld

La Gloria Cubana Series R Maduro, Knob Hill Bourbon.

I'm quite happy at this minute.


----------



## Uruss

601 Blue Toro!


----------



## Raybird

Looking forward to a Perdomo Patriarch Maduro torpedo rested a bit more than 1 year in the humi.


----------



## eljimmy

Davidoff Maduro. One of my fav's


----------



## Habanolover

La Aurora Cien Anos Robusto

Review coming in a few minutes!


----------



## tuelle

DPG Blue Generoso.


----------



## Juicestain

Helix 652. Nice mellow smoke for a super hot day.


----------



## hsmunoz

Diamond Crown #7 Maduro,
fine, fine cigar!!!


----------



## Yellowfever

I just purchased 3 cigars from my local cigar shop:

A Gran Habano #5
Hoyo De Monterrey Excalibur (Loved these back when I first started about 7 or 8 years ago. Haven't had one in years)
Rocky Patel Vintage 1990

Ordered a box of Cubao #1 which I have never tried. Should have those on Thursday from the Tinder Box.

I think I will light up the Hoyo first.

I would review them but I lack the ability to taste what you all seem to be able to taste. I just know good from bad. I can't taste or at least distinguish the "coffee, nutty, leathery" flavors. 
I wish I could. I would love to review them.


----------



## baba

Oliva Bold churchill - still had some left! great cigar to bad the discontinued it.


----------



## zitro_joe

Master Blend 3 robusto


----------



## mugzy

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Topredo .......reminds me of the CAO Brazilia.


----------



## andrew s

Smoked a El Baton last night.


----------



## MarkoPoloNYC

RASS


----------



## thebayratt

Man O War Corona from CBid... worst $3 i ever spent on a stick that shoulda been good.


----------



## thebayratt

Its pretty bad I had to get a infused cigar to get that rechid taste from my mouth of the Man O War.... 
Now Im fiing up a (GASP!) Acid Nasty. hahaaaa


----------



## smokin'Jef

Mmm...Mmmm...Padilla Series 68 Robusto!


----------



## MattB

Cusano Corojo 97


----------



## Habanolover

Trilogy Exotic Maduro Tri-Press by Alec Bradley


----------



## Juicestain

madurolover said:


> Trilogy Exotic Maduro Tri-Press by Alec Bradley


Tri-Press!? Is this triangular? That is one good looking stick right there!


----------



## Habanolover

Juicestain said:


> Tri-Press!? Is this triangular? That is one good looking stick right there!


Yes it is a triangular shape.

I will be posting a review shortly.


----------



## Acesfull

Tonight enjoyed two fantastic cigars..

First a San Cristobol










Then a Dona Flor Selecao... too bad I dont think you can get these anymore... awesome deal for $4 a stick


----------



## Juicestain

madurolover said:


> Yes it is a triangular shape.
> 
> I will be posting a review shortly.


Wow! Very cool. I look forward to the review.


----------



## bdw1984

been a good day... morning was liga privada no. 9 robusto which was excellent... pm was litto gomez cubano which was disappointing... and for the nightcap an old faithful- oliva v lancero


----------



## Raybird

Tried the Illusione Epernay today - lighter wrapper than the other Illusiones, good but needs a little rest...


----------



## bilingue23

Had a Gurkha Signature 1887 today, it was actually pretty good. Certainly made up for the last Gurkha i had, which was horrible.


----------



## jamie140

Cohiba secretos after lunch. (leftover Chinese)
Punch super seleccion No. 1 after more leftover Chinese.


----------



## Ron1369

I just bought a 5 pack of the Oliva Serie V and am very impressed with everything about them, I also just bought a box of Rolando Reyes Pirates gold Robustos and was very happy with those as well, and I also got a bundle of the Tierra Del Sol robustos by Perdoma and am also very happy with them.

I have to say that Nick Perdoma sure does know how to roll'em up for sure, I have quite a few different sticks he makes and have not been disappointed in any of them so far.

That goes for Rolando Reyes also , he is another one that has a talent for making some excellent cigars, I have been impressed with ever stick I have bought of his as well.



Man I love cigars.:smoke:


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Just did an Opus Robo, HdM DC, and a Padilla 1968.


----------



## Uruss

DPG Serie JJ Belicoso


----------



## Raybird

now lighting a Padilla '32


----------



## Uruss

RP Edge Light


----------



## TAE111

Right now. Nica Libre. Not bad for a cheap cugar


----------



## TAE111

Right now. Nica Libre. Not bad for a cheap cigar


----------



## MarkoPoloNYC

Haven't had my smoke yet but got a nice AF Chateau Fuente Sun Grown ready to go when I get out of the office.


----------



## jamie140

Upmann Mag 50 after lunch.


----------



## aea6574

Tonight was special.

A nice wheat beer from Sanwald and a H. Upman Sir Winston Havana 25. It was 16.50 Euro but very enjoyable. An hour of relaxation for my last evening in Germany before heading home.

Best regards, tony
Northville, MI


----------



## Ron1369

Today I am smoking a Padilla Achilles Robusto and later on today I am going to try a Padilla Habano Robusto, to top off the night I may smoke one of my Gurhka's that I have been saving like maybe one of the signature 101 robusto # 4's. 
That sounds like a good cigar to top off the night with.


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## SMOKE20

Camacho Harvest


----------



## piperdown

At this moment and for the past 30 minutes I have been thoroughly enjoying a Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve. 1/2 done and looking forward to the last 1/2! :eyebrows:


----------



## doubled

tat t110 with some wild turkey honey:tu


----------



## Yellowfever

Just received my box of Cubao #1's. Smoking one right now..


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Opus xXx Power Ranger.


----------



## phalynx

Rocky Patel 12 Year. I am seriously considering making these my standard smoke. They are always so smooth and burn clean.


----------



## Juicestain

Nub 460 habano. A little heavier then my normal fare, very tasty but had to let it die with about 1/3 still left... Need to remember to puff these heavy smokes AFTER I eat.


----------



## 2Curious

Just finished the new Murcielago from EO Brands!!!
Tasty tasty!

Review here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...lago-eo-brand-united-tobacco.html#post2663283


----------



## Uruss

earlier at about 7 I had an Oliva Serie V Double Robusto at an Oliva Event at my local B&M...awesome as usual!


----------



## andrew s

I also enjoyed a Olivia V last night.


----------



## commonsenseman

doubled said:


> tat t110 with some wild turkey honey:tu


If I like regular turkey 101, will the honey stuff gross me out? Or is it pretty good?

Last night smoked a Padilla Habano Robusto & a 5-vegas cask strength. Both were tasty.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Gonna light up Padilla series 68 robusto right after work then enjoy a nice thick Zywiek Porter to wrap up the week and start off the weekend!


----------



## Acesfull

I may have to change my pants after this...


----------



## Raybird

Tried another Padilla '48 today - what a difference a month makes! Enjoyable creamy-smooth & woody smoke.


----------



## doubled

commonsenseman said:


> If I like regular turkey 101, will the honey stuff gross me out? Or is it pretty good?
> 
> Last night smoked a Padilla Habano Robusto & a 5-vegas cask strength. Both were tasty.


If you don't mind a nice sweet honey taste, you'll thoroughly enjoy it. I put my bottle in the freezer which makes it perfect for drinking neat. I find it pairs really good with most cigars and even more so maduros. And for $17 / bottle its well worth it.

Tonight a Oliva master blend 3 torpedo with some Port.:tu


----------



## MattB

Padilla Obsidian Edicion Especial Toro 2006, really really great cigar


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## Cletus

CAO Cherrybomb Petite Corona. Tasty after dinner treat.

.


----------



## Juicestain

Just finished up a CAO Brazilia courtesy of commonsenseman. And what a smoke it was! :thumb: I can see why people talk so highly of 'em. I'm not good with picking out many flavors yet but I can tell you it was a awesome stick that I thoroughly enjoyed. Thanks again Jeff. Unfortunately my smoking partner (mortanis) had his My Father stick fall apart in the last third... disapointing in a $10 cigar.



















p.s. I cannot wait till my stinky ashtray comes! This one is lamesauce.​


----------



## Mortanis

Yeah, the first 2/3 of the My Father was a good smoke. Not quite as good as the Series JJ I had on the 4th, but still great.

Until the last 3rd. The wrapper came undone almost completely, revealing that the next layer was cracked and bunched horribly in places. It went out at this point, and an attempt to relight the falling apart cigar gave up the most horrendous smell and flavor I've had the misfortune of trying. =/ Pretty sad the little guy gave up the ghost on me - it was pretty enjoyable for the first part!


----------



## thebayratt

Had a Joya de Nicaragua with Crown n Coke followed by some Wild Turkey American Honey that been sittiing in my freezer for a while so it was good n thick.


----------



## baddddmonkey

Had a La Vieja Habana Maduro Rothschild Luxo (5" x 54) that I got in the mail today. Got the bundle from CI's weekly deal last week. For the sticks to come in the mail today....it was a pretty good cigar without having any rest at all. They are going to become amazing with time, specially if I store them mixed with my DPG cigars in my humidor. Maybe they will pick up a little spice. One hell of a cigar for the $1.50 a stick price tag I paid for them!


----------



## tmanqz

Been sipping crown and coke all night and after seeing that cao brazilla i guess im goanna light mine up.


----------



## jedipastor

I'm smoking a domestic Punch (Magnum?) right now. I've never had one, but it's surprisingly good. About a year in my humi.


----------



## MrRogers

Joya De Nic Antano Churchill and some Arrogant bastard!

MrR


----------



## BankersHours

Just finished my late night 5 Vegas Gold "Double Nickel". I love the Box-Pressed feel to them, great draw, nice smooth mild to end my night. My dad is getting married this weekend and had to pick up a box of the CAO Italia Box-Pressed on C-Bid for the guys after the ceremony. Can't wait, they have been resting at about 64% for over 2 months now......just waitng!


----------



## andrew s

Smoked my first Alec Bradley Tempus tonite at the local cigar bar which was a unexpected stop in our night.


----------



## craigchilds

About to light up a mid-afternoon Perdomo Fresh Rolled with about 4 months age on it.


----------



## baddddmonkey

Camacho 1962 Perfecto I got in a bomb from Nick (Acesfull). Very good for such a small cigar. Surprisingly lasted for about 40 minutes! Every time I smoke a Camacho 1962, I like it even more than the last.


----------



## thebayratt

AF Hemmingway Shortstory. I really like these. I need to get a box or a few 5pks... That was my last one!


----------



## Wacco

Today is National Day Of The Cowboy. I dressed 1880's style, and walked the town, chatting with tourists and friends. I had a Jose Piedra Cazadores.

Tonight, an outdoor fire, a few libations, and an Opus X Double Corona.


----------



## craigchilds

craigchilds said:


> About to light up a mid-afternoon Perdomo Fresh Rolled with about 4 months age on it.


Proud to report this toothy churchill last 2 hrs, 20 min. Great cigar at a bargain-basement price. Gets better the longer the smoke it.


----------



## doubled

Pepin black figurado:tu


----------



## pedweld

I just finished smoking a RP Edge Batallion. It was excellent. Picked it up today at a cigar event attended by Rocky Patell.


----------



## baba

Time for an Eppernay! if you haven't tried one - get one - you will be suprised. Lots of depth


----------



## CigarDisciple

Just finished a Oliva V Torp, WOW what a powerful cigar, wasn't expecting how full it really is but excellent none the less. It definately got my heart started.


----------



## ezmoney5150

Finished dinner. In the middle of a La Flor Double Ligero 600 and a Sam Adams Summer Ale.


----------



## Uruss

earlier I had a Tatuaje Miami, pretty darn excellent!


----------



## Tarks

Heading out to smoke a SLR lonsdale cc. Should be good.


----------



## commonsenseman

A Benchmade, & a Partagas last night. Today I'm planning to smoke a Camacho *****.


----------



## andrew s

Smoked a 5 Vegas "A" last night.


----------



## ezmoney5150

Finished breakfast and smoking a La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurado Felicias Maduro. What a great little cigar.


----------



## Raybird

Started my day with a nice breakfast followed by a Red Dot Cohiba and cup of Sumatra - so nice!


----------



## bdw1984

oliva v lancero... they just keep getting better


----------



## Chico57

Almost through the first third of a Casa Fuente Corona Gorda. Very nice cigar,albeit a little pricey.
At the end of May I had the opportunity to spend 2 days in Vegas and was able to visit the Case Fuente store in Ceasars Palace. Picked up a few to bring home for myself and a couple of friends.


----------



## Wacco

Over 100° here at noon. I hope it stays this cool.

I have coffee, that is strong enough that it appears as though it is bubbling the enamel off of the cup. Inside _and_ out.

A CAO MX2 toro will begin the day.

Then, out to the barn, and select what will bocome tonight's roast chicken.


----------



## Juicestain

Cohiba Puro Dominican corona
​

















Probably the heaviest cigar I have smoked yet. But super tasty, to bad they are too expensive for a everday puff.​


----------



## baba

Opus X #4 - breakfast of champions!


----------



## smokin'Jef

Padilla 1948 robusto...pretty solid but its no 68' or 32'


----------



## Wacco

Heading outside in a few minutes with a Double Chateau Fuente.


----------



## Uruss

RP olde world reserve corojo


----------



## Corpus

Last few days it's been Punch Royal Coronations.


----------



## slyder

5 vegas classic 5x55


----------



## jeepthing

Montechristo Especial #3 and a Jack and coke. MMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Today's line up was an Opus Robusto, Illusione ECCJ, Opus PerfecXion X and a VSG Spellbound.


----------



## Uruss

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Today's line up was an Opus Robusto, Illusione ECCJ, Opus PerfecXion X and a VSG Spellbound.


Sounds like you had a pretty good day! :lol:


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## bogner

Smoked an Arturo Fuente Epicure this weekend - my first AF cigar, and was actually one of the better cigars I've had in a while ..


----------



## DBCcigar

*Breakfast:* La Aroma De Cuba Edicion Especial by Pepin


----------



## andrew s

Smoked a Trilogy Native Cameroon Tri-Press last night.


----------



## Acesfull

Starting off the day the right way


----------



## Raybird

Mmmm, that Padron looks tasty! I started on the milder side with a nice, butterscotch-creamy Perdomo 10th Ann Champagne. On our hot summer days I tend to smoke earlier and favor a conn. wrapper.


----------



## ezmoney5150

Played golf this morning smoked a Flor De Oliva Presidente. Just finished lunch, smoking an Oliva Serie V Figurado and drinking a Sam Adams Summer Ale.


----------



## Uruss

I'm about to go light up a 5-Vegas Miami Churchill


----------



## Herf N Turf

CAO Criollo Pato. The most underrated cigar I know. Yummmy yum yum yum


----------



## baddddmonkey

Had an 8-9 month old CAO L'Anniversaire Maduro Belicoso. 

I got a CAO Sampler back in November sometime. While the age made the cigar smoooooth, there just wasn't much flavor for me. However, At about halfway, I did start to taste some earthy flavors....but that was about it. I'm sure if I had this in the morning it would have been better for me. Still a good cigar though, I just think it had been sitting for too long.


----------



## commonsenseman

Had a 5-Vegas Relic last night, enjoyed it thoroughly while watching the office.


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## smokin'Jef

CAO Gold maddy robusto


----------



## ezmoney5150

Before dinner I smoked a supreme LFD DL-600. Very rich. 

Just finished dinner and lighting up a LFD Axe.


----------



## Juicestain

​


----------



## bdw1984

rp decade 46


----------



## mrsmitty

Not smoking anything for awhile  dry boxing my whole supply for a couple of days.


----------



## Jimbo14

I had a CAO MX2 Robusto today. It is one of my favorite cigars.


----------



## CigarDetective

I had a Nica Libre Principes yesterday. It was a really good smoke.


----------



## ezmoney5150

Had a La Flor Dominicana Grand Maduro Torpedo after breakfast. Just finished lunch, lighting a Pinar Del Rio Oscuro Toro


----------



## HGFlex

Going to a BBQ tonight and am going to light up a CAO MX2. 
Bringing some RP Cameroon Especials for my moocher friends...


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Arganese Nicaraguan Presidential Chrurchill.


----------



## SMOKE20

Smoked a RP Fusion Double Maduro and a Graycliff 1666 yesterday. Graycliff had 2 years on it and it wasnt the best but the double MM was really good. Had over a year on it


----------



## commonsenseman

El Rey Del Mundo Rectangulare from Justin (Juicestain).










Thanks again Justin, I really enjoyed this stick.

P.S. I'm gonna give that Cohiba a few months rest, can't wait though.


----------



## Raybird

Just came back from the local B&M where a Camacho Conn robusto was most enjoyable...


----------



## Chico57

Half way through a Padron 80th.


----------



## Wacco

Tonight will be a Don Carlos Belicoso.


----------



## doubled

Nica Libre exclusivo with some sweet tea:tu


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

La Flor Dominicana Double Legero Chisel.


----------



## dinoa2

just finished a fuente cuban bellicoso sun grown
been in humi about 4 months, these would be a go to cigar but I need to find a good deal on some more


----------



## casManG

Tabak Especial Robusto Negra....mmmmmm


----------



## mrsmitty

casManG said:


> Tabak Especial Robusto Negra....mmmmmm


Just ordered me a couple of these can't wait to try one. But it'll haft to sit in the humi for another two weeks before I get to enjoy it


----------



## commonsenseman

Just had a Edge Corojo Missile, about to have a LFD Double Ligero.


----------



## Acesfull

For breakfast... Mi Barrio El Puro










Dinner... Serie V Figurado


----------



## Bill Brewer

Just finished a CAO LX2 Lancero. It was a good smoke, but not close to being as good as the Oliva Serie V Lancero.


----------



## bdw1984

don carlos robusto this morning... diamond crown maximus no. 3 tonight... thinking about firing something else up... im stressed and depressed


----------



## jeepthing

Acid Blondie. Didn't get it though. The more of other brands I smoke the less I want the Blondie


----------



## Juicestain

Cohiba XV 652. Really good smoke till the finish then it got kinda sour and had to lay it down.


----------



## Uruss

Gurkha Legend Aniversario Perfecto...such an awesome cigar!


----------



## bimmian

Nothing at the moment, but I just finished my 1st Litto Gomez Chisel Puro about 30 mins. ago and it's still (aftertaste) tasting great! Recommended!


----------



## Raybird

This a.m.'s selection: a Perdomo Patriarch Corona, 46 ring & one of the smoothest corojos out there. Very flavorful also...


----------



## ezmoney5150

Just finishing a LFD Cheroot. God that's a great cigar. Not that complex. Just spice all the way through. I wish Litto would make that in a toro size.


----------



## Acesfull

[No message]


----------



## smokin'Jef

Has a Cohiba nearly unwrap before my eyes as I cut it, damn! So I set the damaged stick aside and grabbed myself a Padilla 1948 robusto in its place...


----------



## Uruss

I just finished my first Illusione cg:4...needless to say I hope to stock up on these soon. excellent cigar!


----------



## winston

Davinci Exhibicion E a decent $3 stick been in the humidrawer for about 4 days since I purchased it.


----------



## Habanolover

2007 Padilla 1932 Robusto - Review coming up shortly.


----------



## ezmoney5150

Just lit up a LFD DL600 and watching 2006 PGA Championship highlights on GC.


----------



## bdw1984

smoked the new cubao maduro rothschilde and then a cubao no. 7 down at cuenca cigars with kerri (2curious)... will post review of the maduro in the a.m.... had a great time tonight kerri thanks!!!


----------



## 2Curious

bdw1984 said:


> smoked the new cubao maduro rothschilde and then a cubao no. 7 down at cuenca cigars with kerri (2curious)... will post review of the maduro in the a.m.... had a great time tonight kerri thanks!!!


Had exact same thing, what a coincidence! 
And a great time. (Thanks for saving me postage...;o) Hope you get some sleep.
Can't wait to see the review.


----------



## Habanolover

bdw1984 said:


> smoked the new cubao maduro rothschilde and then a cubao no. 7 down at cuenca cigars with kerri (2curious)... will post review of the maduro in the a.m.... had a great time tonight kerri thanks!!!





2Curious said:


> Had exact same thing, what a coincidence!
> And a great time. (Thanks for saving me postage...;o) Hope you get some sleep.
> Can't wait to see the review.


I hope they tasted like a papya! :frusty: :r


----------



## baddddmonkey

madurolover said:


> I hope they tasted like a papya!


You mean papaya?

Anyway, Haven't smoked anything lately, but I do have tomorrow off from work...So hopefully this is what will come of the day! Should be a nice day tomorrow High 70s/Low 80s. So I'll get to smoke all new cigars that I have yet to try!

Morning: 5 Vegas Gold 
Noonish: G.A.R.
Afternoonish: La Aurora 1495
Evening: Camacho Triple Maduro

It might be a challenge to get 4 smokes in there somewhere, the most I've ever smoked in a day was 3. So, it should be a wonderful day!


----------



## teoulennon

5 vegas classic torpedo. Man that thing has a pointy tip! About halfway through and getting predominately woody notes with a slight spice on the finish. Still think the RyJ 1875 is a better smoke..


----------



## Habanolover

baddddmonkey said:


> You mean papaya?


:r Nope, I meant papya. That is what I guessed in the contest. I searched it and it seems there was only one other idiot that spelled it that way in the history of the forum so I thought I had a winner. :r


----------



## coolfx

Just tapped into a Juan Lopez Sel 2 box from 2007. They are wonderfully creamy, very Hoyo 2 like...
what I like the most is this creamy honey blend that is so disctinctive.

Hope all are having good smokes now.
coolfx


----------



## Trex

just finished an RP edge lite planning to pick some CAO brazilia tomorrow. yummy, can't wait.


----------



## commonsenseman

Opus X Robusto, then a 5 vegas series A.......maybe it was the opus, but afterwards the 5 vegas tasted like crap.


----------



## andrew s

Smoked a CAO Brazillia Pirahna while driving around for work yesterday then tried smoking a AVO Maduro but it got real bitter and put it down halfway through. To finish the night I smoked a Taboo Value Blend.


----------



## Uruss

Nub Cameroon


----------



## Habanolover

La Aurora Maduro Robusto


----------



## Acesfull

Oliva Masterblends I for Matt76, he was a member of cigar-review.com before the puff.com megamerge... he would have been 24 today...he was killed last December by a drunk driver he is missed by many. Here is a link to a related thread that is archived.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-discussion/218888-article-about-matts-wreck.html


----------



## Wacco

R.I.P. Matt

I'm going to have a Chateau Fuente, then a Double Chateau Fuente.

I don't know why.


----------



## Acesfull

OpusX No. 5 in honor of Matt


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Opus X Petite Lancero.


----------



## Buddha024

RP Vintage 92 Robusto

:ss :w :ss


----------



## ezmoney5150

Smoking my first Man O' War Ruination. Love it. The first third is a real a## kicker. Last two thirds is complex. Some cedar characters. Spice takes a backseat. AJ has a winner here.


----------



## Habanolover

DPG Cuban Classic 1977 Petit Lancero


----------



## baddddmonkey

Camacho Triple Maddy. Nom Nom Nom! Tasty!


----------



## Juicestain

Montecristo double corona


----------



## ezmoney5150

On my home from my fathers house, smoking a LFD Double Ligeo 600. 

Smoked a Flor De Oliva Presidente' on the golf course this morning.


----------



## Raybird

Smoked a Perdomo Champagne robusto this morning...


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## tmanqz

Tonight I will be smoking my first Cohiba(DR) churchill.


----------



## Chico57

One inch into a Guapo RX Maduro.


----------



## jeepthing

The last Acid Blondie in my Humi


----------



## doubled

Tat cojonu 03 with some cappuccino


----------



## elderboy02

Montecristo Petit Edmundo


----------



## Uruss

I attempted to smoke my first Oliva MB 3 earlier today and I say attempted because it had major burn issues and it went out on me twice not even an inch into the smoke. I dont know what was up, I had it dry boxed for nearly two days before I lit it up. maybe i'll try another one way down the line...I was hoping for it to be an excellent smoke.


----------



## Raybird

Just finished an Ambos Mundos Sumatra-very smooth and tasty!


----------



## Uruss

Arturo Fuente Hemingway Signature, such an excellent smoke!


----------



## smokin'Jef

Local picnic has me enjoying a CAO Gold Maddy along with some burgers and grub!


----------



## pitbulljimmy

A Punch London Club with a nice snifter of Brandy!


----------



## jamie140

Monte No. 1 after lunch. Cohiba secretos now.


----------



## Sirhuffsalot

5 Vegas Gold. I`m just out of the first half inch and she`s starting to smooth out. 

But I`m already thinking I like the classic more, :neutral:


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Don Carlos Edicion de Aniversario, Double Robusto 2006


----------



## Juicestain

Not right now but relaxed for a few hours this morning and into the afternoon at Lit cigar lounge at the Snoquamie casino. Enjoyed back to back smokes of a AF Hemingway Short Story and RyJ Habana Reserve Corona. Tasty sticks accompanied by a few Mac & Jack amber's and a killer bacon cheese burger.


----------



## casManG

Indian Tabak Maduro. Pretty decent but makes my tooth fillings taste weird!?


----------



## ssutton219

Ashton VSG...with age.


Out on the balcony with my wife at a nice lil downtown pub.




Shawn


----------



## jeepthing

Cao Gold Churchhill and a Jack and Coke AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## golfermd

Oliva Serie G Torpedo. Nice early afternoon smoke with cream and leather.. :smoke2:


----------



## andrew s

Smoked a Reo and a Taboo Value Blend in Key west last night. Was hanging out in Sloppy Joes and all over Duval Street.


----------



## doubled

Boli pc from 07 with some Syrian tea:tu


----------



## pedweld

Nub Maduro Torpedo. Nice.


----------



## Pugsley

JR Ultimate Toro Maduro that's been lurking in my humidor for about a year, not as good as I remembered it to be.


----------



## Classico

CAO Brazilia's after work.


----------



## Raybird

Camacho Conn this a.m. and just finished a Hemingway Signature, aahhhhh.....


----------



## commonsenseman

Just finishing up a ITC Fire, review pending.


----------



## Uruss

been feeling like a 601 Blue since earlier today so I just finished one up


----------



## Wacco

Chateau Fuente earlier, tonight, Alec Bradley Tempus Figurado.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy




----------



## Habanolover

Camacho Triple Maduro Toro


----------



## Freeman

AF Cuban Corona Natural – a sweet little cigar


----------



## ssutton219

Opus X XXX Beli


Still not my cup of tea but its nice!



Shawn


----------



## Chico57

Just into the second half of an ESG 21.


----------



## Raybird

Only one today: Cohiba robusto, very tasty!


----------



## Uruss

Earlier this afternoon when I got home from class I had a Gurkha Park Avenue. and tonight I enjoyed a Gurkha Regent Nepalese Warrior...apparently today I was craving Gurkha :dunno:


----------



## gjcab09

Midway through a CAO Black VR Mural, finished off an Arganese Maduro Churchill a bit ago but that just didn't do it for me tonight.


----------



## baddddmonkey

Had a G.A.R. last night. Was pretty amazing! I'm definately going to have to get some more.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy




----------



## bdw1984

andy those vids are awesome... u kinda remind me of the dos equis guy!!! stay thirsty my friend... smoke another good one for me... ive been sick all week and haven't smoked anything since sat.


----------



## Chico57

Half way through my first ever Taboo Limited Reserve Havana Figurado Natural.


----------



## thebayratt

I just had a Cohiba Black Churchill.... I think I'm going to stick with the Red Dots.... Not too much a fan of the Maduro lines. Now I have one Cohiba Churchill I think I may pass along to another BOTL. Good thing I got it in a sampler pack. Cigars.com wants almost $18 for this stick.... I won't make that mistake ever again, but if you like a Maduro, I can see how you would enjoy it. Nice flavors, just not to my likings.


----------



## Acesfull

ok time to get caught up from this weekend.. i think it was in this order...










Courtesy of Tim Zito.. this cigar was awesome and lasted forever.. Thanks Bro!




































A bad picture of a 3 Siglos









and today smoking a Ashton Heritage Puro Sol


----------



## mrsmitty

Just got done with a romeo y julieta 1878 robusto & let me tell you what it was one of the best smokes I've had in some time.


----------



## Juicestain

Alec Bradley Tempus Creo :thumb:


----------



## Midian

Just got done with a Macanudo Maduro Hyde Park. Nice little smoke, nothing too eventful, but a smooth pleasure after a long day.


----------



## baddddmonkey

Nica Libre Imperial. Got them in on Saturday and lit one up last night. A good cigar, sort of one deminsional. Probably would have been better if I got them in the smaller sizes. But still good overall.


----------



## SMOKE20

Padron 5000 maddie


----------



## Raybird

Just nubbed an HC Conn. robusto - there's a lot to like about this stick, nice flavor & great construction. The only downside is the $8.50 plus tax retail!


----------



## Cigar Man Andy




----------



## baddddmonkey

I want that shirt Andy is wearing.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

baddddmonkey said:


> I want that shirt Andy is wearing.


It's from the Dominican Republic. I thought you would love it...LOL


----------



## Chico57

JUst lit my first La Aroma de Cuba Edicion Especial #3.


----------



## dj1340

Love the shirt and the cigar as well!!!!!!


----------



## The Saint

Right now, Some Swedish snus(made in Denmark..go figure), Thunder Frosted. MMMMmmm 16mg of nicotine! But later, Camacho Triple Maduro, or an El Cobre. Must...............Have.............Nicotine!


----------



## Wacco

I'm heading to a neighbor's compound in an hour or so, and taking a Fuente Canones with me.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Enjoyed a Perdomo Lot 23 maddy torp...smooth


----------



## Raybird

Lighting up a Bucanero D.D. torpedo.


----------



## Wacco

Hemmingway Signature by Fuente


----------



## doubled

La Aurora cien Anos belicoso with some Makers Mark:tu


----------



## Chico57

Just hit the half way point of an Anejo #50.


----------



## tru_rocknrolla

I just made it to the last third of my Flor De Oliva natural Robusto with a glass of Shiraz. What a dang good cheapy cigar!! I love the natural and Corojo torpedo! Next on the list is a madruo robusto.:rockon:


----------



## Habanolover

1999 El Rey del Mundo Choix Supreme


----------



## JohnLongIsland

La Aurora Sapphire Tubo


----------



## holmes711

Just finished my first 5 Vegas Miami.


----------



## Raybird

Cohiba Red Dot robusto...


----------



## Juicestain




----------



## baba

Just smoked a Lito Gomez LG cubano - great cigar - recomended


----------



## ezmoney5150

Just finished breakfast. Smoking a La Flor Dominicana Culebra with a black cup of coffee.


----------



## Raybird

Just finished a Camacho Conn. Robusto - great way to start the day!


----------



## ezmoney5150

On my way to my first pickup and smoking.a La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurado Felicias maduro.Great little smoke for a 45 min ride.


----------



## baba

Raybird said:


> Just finished a Camacho Conn. Robusto - great way to start the day!


Great way to start the day.


----------



## Wacco

A Gurkha something or other Belicoso.


----------



## thebayratt

Had an Acid Def Sea a limited edition stick from CI. I got in a 5er from the Devil site. Good thing I didn't pay much for them. Luckily my buddy liked the one he had.... Guess what he is getting for Christmas???


----------



## teoulennon

just picked up a flor de oliva maduro for 4.35 from a local B&M..I know what you're thinking, and I thought that too ($) but I've never tried them and was on my way out of town so I sucked it up and bought it! we'll see how it goes..


----------



## winston

Working on a Tabak Especial Dulce Corona.


----------



## ezmoney5150

Came home from work early. Smoking an Oliva El Cobre, drinking a Sam Adams Summer Ale and watching the Bridgestone Invitational.


----------



## Cigarman802

CAO Italia,,,hmmmmm my favorite cigar of the moment


----------



## orca99usa

Had a La Herencia Cubana last night - _horrible_ wrapper issues. I have never seen a cigar unravel like that (it started before I even lit the stick). Had to chuck it about halfway through because the _binder_ started unraveling too. Shame, because it was a decent-tasting cigar. Had to pull out a DPG Cuban Classic, which had no such issues.


----------



## ezmoney5150

Just finished a La Flor Dominicana Hammer.


----------



## andrew s

Smoked a Padilla Habano last night with a couple of friends.


----------



## mrsmitty

Padilla Signature 1932 Robusto.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Heading to the Irish Fair in St. Paul and bringing a hoard of goodies to light up: Nub Habano, Gurkha Status!, and a Perdomo Lot 23 maddy...oughtta be enough?


----------



## orca99usa

> Smoked a Padilla Habano last night with a couple of friends.


That stick has become one of my new favorites. I bought a box of them when CI had them on special.


----------



## mrsmitty

smokin'Jef said:


> Heading to the Irish Fair in St. Paul and bringing a hoard of goodies to light up: Nub Habano, Gurkha Status!, and a Perdomo Lot 23 maddy...oughtta be enough?


Irish fair and no Drew Estate Irish Hops, or Erin Go Bragh lol


----------



## JKVR6M69

LFD Double Ligero


----------



## DoctaJ

Currently out on the deck smoking a CAO Brazillia Gol. Perfect summer night to enjoy a good stogie


----------



## Wacco

I have my recent usual, an Opus X Double Corona.


----------



## Pugsley

About to spark up an Arganese Nicaraguan Presidente Churchill. Never had one, I hope it's good because I went for the bundle of 30 on Cigar Monster. ray:


----------



## aea6574

Cohiba Maduro in Portland Maine. Wonderful cigar. I really enjoyed this one, although it only lasted me 45 minutes, but I was full on lobster and maybe did not take as long as I could have.

Best regards, tony
Northville, mi


----------



## Stevins

Macanudo Hampton Court....Im a bit new to smokin cigars and Im just not sure if I liked it...

I had a Fuente Flora Fina 8-5-8 yesterday, I think I like that better...


----------



## Uruss

Casa Magna Colorado


----------



## tmanqz

Taboo conn. robusto


----------



## SBSpartan

Saint Luis Rey Maduro Series G

Bought it on a whim cause it was on the cheap.

It's actually very good!


----------



## Juicestain

Nub'd a Ashton VSG Enchantment earlier. Very tasty:thumb:


----------



## commonsenseman

Smoking an El Rico Habano I picked up from the El Credito cigar factory in Little Havana. Maybe It's just the ocean & the fantastic weather down here.....but this cigar is awesome!

I'm super glad I was able to talk the wife into going down there to check that place out, highly recommended.


----------



## p2min

Slow-Aged by Pedermo paired with Henessy. Great combination.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Around 1:00, I sparked up a 5 Vegas Gold 55, which was delicious. I did have some burn issues in the last third, though. I had to re-light it once because I came in the house for too long and it went out, then again because I did a lousy job the first time.

This evening, I had a 601 Blue toro, one of my very favorite smokes, ever. Smoked it until I couldn't hold it anymore. I would love to have a whole box of them, but it would trash my cigar budget for the whole month, so I guess I'll have to just buy 5-packs.


----------



## Wacco

Forty years ago was the Manson Family murder fiasco, killing Sharon Tate and others.

Vigilante Days here in Tombstone, I may go to town later, mock tourists and such. Weather is perfect for it, 90°, no humdidity, and a very slight breeze. Even if it goes to 100° + later, it's still a beautiful day.

As for now, I have coffee strong enough I gotta chew it, and a Double Chateau Fuente to begin the day.

More later.


----------



## ezmoney5150

Watching the Bridgestone and smoking a 2004 Camacho Liberty. Age in my opinion didn't make this cigar better. Oh well, some cigars just aren't meant to age.

Not bad, just not graet.


----------



## mrsmitty

had an acid red label 2nd this morning planning on another one later on.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Didn't get to my Gurkha Status yesterday at the Irish Fair, so now I'm enjoying it with a coffee...
Very nice...Quite mild, especially smooth, and creamy. A Delightful Cigar!


----------



## ezmoney5150

Smoking a La Flor Dominicana Ligero 400 and watching Tiger bogey the last two holes.

C'mon Harrington.

I love rooting against Tiger.


----------



## SMOKE20

That LFD is a great cigar
ohhh man, harington just landed water. no good for him


----------



## Chico57

ezmoney5150 said:


> Smoking a La Flor Dominicana Ligero 400 and watching Tiger bogey the last two holes.
> 
> C'mon Harrington.
> 
> I love rooting against Tiger.


 Me too.
Right now I am into the last third of a CX2 Beli that I found in my humi.
I think it came from a CAO sampler that I got as a freebie (or so they claim, lol) from Thompson when I ordered a box of CX2 Robustos and has to be at least 2 years old.


----------



## Raybird

Unusually cool here the last couple mornings, and that caused me to take the time to smoke a Padilla '68 Salomon on the patio today. What an enjoyable 2 hours!


----------



## andrew s

Smoked a Padron 1926.


----------



## Uruss

la gloria cubana


----------



## J.U72

El Rey del Mundo-Robusto Larga Oscuro, Very good Honduran smoke


----------



## ezmoney5150

In the middle of a La Flor Dominican Double Ligero 600.


----------



## Raybird

Lighting a Fuente Hemingway Signature...


----------



## jeepthing

Took the dog for a walk and enjoyed a Don Tomas Maduro. Pretty good, a bit stronger then I have been smoking. I did enjoy it


----------



## Neighbor

Sitting in the humidity smoking a Taboo Twist . Started out a little harsh on the tongue but soon smoothed out . Whew , already 90 degrees before 11:00am .


----------



## Wacco

I have a Hemmingway Short Story going now. I have a Perdomo Eagle set aside for later.


----------



## ezmoney5150

It's been a LFD Double Ligero day. In the morning I had a Double Ligero Hammer, After lunch I smoked a Double Ligero 600 and right now I'm smoking a Los Perfectos Double Ligero from the Sampler.


----------



## Memitim

Hit the next out of my current sampler, the Bahia Blu. I like it! Mild and smooth, not a lot going on but what is there is good. About the only negative I might have is that it was a bit tight so the draw was harder than I like, but not earth shattering. I'll definitely be grabbing a box for my cheapy go-to stogie collection once I get my cabinet in order.


----------



## MarkoPoloNYC

I'm in a friends house celebrating his newborn son. 

He just made us a few porter houses on the grill with a nice Pinot Noir and I'm out on the deck with a beautiful AF SG Cuban Belisico just delicious.


----------



## DBCcigar

RASS from 2007

It's GoooooD!


----------



## tru_rocknrolla

Camacho 10th anniversary torpedo!!! Freaking great smoke!!!!! Oh yeah with a Labat Blue!!!! Ohhhh Canada!!!!


----------



## ssutton219

99 Party Lusi




Man I wish I could swing a couple boxes!!




Shawn


----------



## Habanolover

ssutton219 said:


> 99 Party Lusi
> 
> Man I wish I could swing a couple boxes!!
> 
> Shawn


----------



## Habanolover

Tatuaje Reserva J21


----------



## aea6574

I had myself an Illusione 88 tonight, very tasty


----------



## Sigarz

smokin a King B with about a year of age, not as good as some but not too shabby either!


----------



## thebayratt

Besides the hair on top of my head smoking because I just found out my girl put us in the red this week....

Im going to have a JdN on my porch and hopefully a bank truk breaks down infront of my house~


----------



## Juicestain

NUb cameroon 460 torp.


----------



## Raybird

Camacho Conn. robusto - really like these...


----------



## Chico57

Just hit the second half of my first Ashton Aged Maduro #40.


----------



## Wacco

A happy anniversary to a baseball great, Luis Tiant.

Let's not forget a happy birthday to Ole Uncle Wacco.

I have a Monte 2 and a PSD4 for tonight.


----------



## Sigarz

working on nubbing my gloria cubana series R 5 Nat, such a delicious smoke!


----------



## MarkoPoloNYC

4 year old PSD4

Yum!!


----------



## SMOKE20

CAO LX2 Beli


----------



## Acesfull

Picked up 20 of these on Joes Jam today.. so I decided to smoke one up tonight...


----------



## Raybird

Chateau Fuente "King B", nice


----------



## DBCcigar

601 red label


----------



## ara806

Don Pepin Garcia My Father#3


----------



## Uruss

RP 1990 Torpedo..delicious!


----------



## baddddmonkey

Cubao Maduro from Kerri! Heres the review!


----------



## Sigarz

Rocky Sungrown torpedo...one of my old favs


----------



## Raybird

Just finished an El Baton Robusto, very tasty cigar! Similar in flavor to Padron but smoother.


----------



## Acesfull

Kicking my weekend off with a Camacho 1962 Pre-Embargo


----------



## Descendeight

Gran Habano 3 Siglos Robusto


----------



## thebayratt

Grabbed a Padron Churchill 
Not a favorite of mine but fairly nice, a little longer than I'd prefer. Made me feal a little better to support my local B&M tho.


----------



## commonsenseman

Indian Tabac Fire.


----------



## holmes711

Oliva Serie V , I love these things!


----------



## JackH

Hemingway Work of Art


----------



## SCS

I'll probably fire up a Nica Libre Exclusivo when I get home tonight.


----------



## ssutton219

07 Cohiba Genios


Becoming a nice treat!



Shawn


----------



## Uruss

I just finished my first Cubao Robusto...excellent! now I'm really looking forward to trying one of those Cubao Maduros when they come out :biggrin:


----------



## 8ball

Just had my first Rocky Patel I Press. Pretty damn good.


----------



## teoulennon

Padron 3K natural..forgive me but I just don't see the beauty (taste?) in these cigars! Nice aroma though.


----------



## JKVR6M69

Graycliff G2


----------



## Raybird

Just finished a Perdomo Champagne robusto...


----------



## Neighbor

Montecristo White Label . My first one , won't be my last . Very smooth for a medium body stick !


----------



## thebayratt

teoulennon said:


> Padron 3K natural..forgive me but I just don't see the beauty (taste?) in these cigars! Nice aroma though.


+1 My thoughts exactly yesturday.


----------



## Acesfull

La Aroma de Cuba EE


----------



## Wacco

It's VJ Day. For those not into history, VJ Day is a name chosen for the day on which the Surrender of Japan occurred, effectively ending WWII.

I just finished up building a new fire pit out back. I'm gonna sit with a Chateau Fuente and some seltzer water while I cool off.


I'm going to break in the pit later with a Montecristo Afrique Kilimanjaro.


----------



## Chico57

Halfway through my first LFD Double Ligero Chiselito Maduro. Another home run from Litto. But then again, I'm a LG whore.


----------



## Acesfull

WHO DEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smokin'Jef

Nub 460 Habano...only one more left in the humi...gonna need more!


----------



## mcuenca

About to light a Cubao No 7...(not a maduro, don't have more of those)...Don't really know why I love anything close to panetelas...so, No 7 its perfect for me. Let you guys know when I am done. )


----------



## Memitim

Neighbor said:


> Montecristo White Label . My first one , won't be my last . Very smooth for a medium body stick !


Agreed. My wife picked me up a fiver of the White #3 and I am definitely going to be picking up a White sampler at some point because of it.

I just had my next selection from my cigar.com sampler, a CAO Black, and I enjoyed it a lot. Mild but good flavor with great draw and smoke, flaky but still firm ash with a perfect burn the entire length. My only concern is quality control, as the wrapper was absolute crap. Two lengthwise splits, including one right by the cap which caused pieces of the wrapper to flake away as I puffed on. I'm hoping that it isn't inherent in the line but rather an artifact of cigar.com's stock (probably why they stuck it in the sampler), so I'm about to attempt my first stab at the devil site to see if I can get a box on the cheap.


----------



## bdw1984

earlier was a my father no.1... just finished a LFD L-300 cabinet oscuro and deciding whether to spark today's 3rd which would be either a J. Fuego Origen or a Nestor Miranda Special Selection lancero...


----------



## orca99usa

Oliva Serie G maduro.


----------



## DBCcigar

Cubao No. 5


----------



## PDV

orca99usa said:


> Oliva Serie G maduro.


Ditto. Pretty tasty.


----------



## bdw1984

went with the Miranda lancero... so far its excellent


----------



## Uruss

I had a 601 Black Robusto earlier. not too bad


----------



## argi

davi grand cru 4


----------



## mrsmitty

tabak especial dulce robusto.

Wasn't very impressed with it had trouble the entire way through keeping the sob to burn straight. Have one of my humi's stocked with them, I'll revisit them in a couple months hopefully have better results


----------



## andrew s

Smoked a Partagas 1845 last night.


----------



## JKVR6M69

Starting to smoke my black band project cigars... starting with "a"


----------



## casManG

gurkha legend aniversario perfecto....


----------



## Raybird

Just finished a Cohiba Dominican Robusto-a damn fine smoke!


----------



## SmokeRings

opus X perfecXion #5
so delicious!!


----------



## 2Curious

Just finished a Tat Cojonu 2003, then proceeded to buy up most of the remaining box at that shop. 
Love this cigar so much!


----------



## Juicestain

Nothing yet today but enjoyed my first NUb Maduro yesterday at the live event and finished the night off with a My Father #2


----------



## ezmoney5150

Watching Live from the PGA Championship on Golf Channel and Smoking an Oliva Serie V Figuado. My drink of choice is St. Pauli Girl Dark.


----------



## argi

rey del mundo


----------



## jeepthing

Watching Stikeforce MMA, Gina Carano VS Chris Cyborg and smoking a ARTURO FUENTE SELECCION PRIVADA #1
And loving it
*
*


----------



## andrew s

Was hanging at our local cigar bar and smoked my first Casa Magna. Was one of the bigger ones and took forever to smoke but was a decent smoke for the price.


----------



## Sigarz

Oliva series G belicoso maduro very nice smoke that is!


----------



## teoulennon

Punch tinderbox exlusive. Awesome smoke! Tastes like sweet earthy raisins. I think I just found a new staple in my humi!


----------



## ssaka

Liga Privada T52 Toro

Steve
Prez, Drew Estate, Inc.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Nubbed a CAO Gold maduro last night...such a fantastic smoke:smoke:


----------



## Raybird

Tobaccos Baez Monarca...


----------



## Acesfull

On a Rocky Patel kick...

Last night..

RP 1990










RP Ocean's Club










Right now..

RP OWR Corojo


----------



## ezmoney5150

Watching the PGA championship on my Tivo, Smoking an Oliva Serie V Maduro.

C'mon Y.E. Yang beat Tiger.


----------



## Memitim

Just had an Etiqueta Azul. Perfect draw, for me, of course; needed a fair pull but it wasn't like trying to suck-start a Harley. Perfectly even burn with a smooth, firm ash that lasted over two inches before giving in to gravity. Very mild with a hint of an aroma that made me think of something alcoholic and slightly sweet, like whiskey or brandy. I'll definitely be picking up a box.


----------



## smokin'Jef

My last Nub Habano 460...enjoying it fully, no doubt, and will, no doubt, get more!


----------



## thebayratt

Just starting off a Puros Indios I got in a prize from 8ball917. Decent start but loved the finish. I almost had tossed it 3/4 into it, but I'm glad I nubbed this one all the way out. Very nice at the end, for some reason I was nicely suprised and had somewhat low hopes for it. Boy I was wrong.


----------



## bdw1984

my father lancero


----------



## tru_rocknrolla

Rocky Patel Fusion Torpedo that I got in a PIF. The jury is still out on this one....the first inch had some spice full flavor nuances, the second inch and a half kicked back to the mild side, and now the third section has some UMPH! I don't know how to class this one! Thanks Shuckins for a complex smoke such as this in a PIF. :banana:


----------



## Uruss

Oliva V Lancero


----------



## Phantom57

Tatuaje Regios, my standby.


----------



## Chico57

Just finished my first Nica Libre Imperial. Not bad for the price.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Padilla Signature 1932 robusto...super fine smoke!


----------



## Les Paul

Bolivar Belicosos Fino Aug 07


----------



## aka DaBigKahuna

Carlos Torano Casa Torrano. I was really looking forward to this based on impressions posted. The stick was a "little tight" a little work to get a good draw. 

Not a bad cigar by no means I was just expecting too much I suppose.


----------



## Acesfull

Tonight was a RP Decade Lancero... loving all of Rocky's masterpieces


----------



## Uruss

Gran Habano Connecticut #1


----------



## Raybird

Camacho Conn. Robusto, love 'em!


----------



## Yellowfever

Partagas 898 Varnish

My first ever. I think I am going to like these things. Damn it's going to get expensive!


----------



## Wacco

Finally over sinus issues I've had since the weekend. Ocotillio cactus blooms must be the irritant.

So, tonight, I have a Saint Luis Rey Serie A.


----------



## Raybird

This morning's selection was a Perdomo Famous 70th Anniv. Robusto. Great cigar that keeps getting better with time...


----------



## Acesfull

J. Fuego Delirium


----------



## Chico57

Just finished a 5 Vegas Gold Toro.


----------



## ara806

Padilla Miami Robusto


----------



## mrsmitty

Acid Cold infusion tea. Later on tonight probably a tabak especial dulce robusto


----------



## Uruss

I Went up to TN today with my pops. We stopped at a local b&m there and had smoked one.
He had a Ashton Cabinet and I enjoyed a CAO Brazilia Box-pressed, Then tonight I had a Monte Cristo Media Noche...today was a good day...


----------



## bdw1984

just nubbed an el truinfador :thumb:


----------



## teoulennon

Acesfull said:


> J. Fuego Delirium


How is this smoke Nick? From what I've gathered from your other posts (of course I could be wrong) you enjoy some spicy smokes. How would you rate the delirium on spice? (I'm not a huge fan of spiciness)


----------



## mrsmitty

Had a few buddies over last night, had a erin go bragh, acid red label 2nd , and a tatiana mocha.


----------



## Raybird

Going to fire up a Tabacos Baez next...


----------



## commonsenseman

Last night:


----------



## mrsmitty

5 Vegas Miami knuckle tonight woot woot.


----------



## bdw1984

padron 64 principe natural...:thumb:


----------



## stanthetaxman

Just smoked the new Cain by Oliva in the Habano wrapper. NOT for the faint of heart!


----------



## Chico57

Half way through a Padron (Holts) Legacy.


----------



## orca99usa

Tonight? Haven't decided yet. Last night: 5 Vegas Miami, CAO Italia.


----------



## Wacco

For tonight, I'm sensing a Don Carlos Belicoso.


----------



## golfermd

LFD Ligero 400. Great cigar... :smoke:


----------



## ssutton219

commonsenseman said:


> Last night:


WOO HOO

Tonight..07 Rass..not bad but not mind blowing...

Shawn


----------



## andrew s

Smoked a Taboo HSG, nice simple and smooth smoke.


----------



## bdw1984

just finished my 2nd padron 64 principe of the day


----------



## Juicestain

Just had a nice mellow 5 Vegas Gold torp. perfect stick to enjoy after being sick for a few days.


----------



## mrsmitty

think I might light up a caridad connecticut toro tonight.


----------



## Raybird

Just nubbed a Montecristo Classic Torpedo with 6 months in the humi - SUPERB Cigar!


----------



## Chico57

Halfway through an Oliva Serie G Maduro Torpedo.


----------



## commonsenseman

Felipe Gregorio Power


----------



## Memitim

Montecristo White #3, and it was GOOD.


----------



## jeepthing

Enjoying a Cu-Avana Maduro. Pretty darn good


----------



## piperdown

I just finished a Hoyo de Monterreyexcaliber maduro, which I think was a churchill. 
I have to say it was sublime! Also that it was about 10 years old. Flavors so rich, complex, wow! Created huge amounts of wonderful smoke that was thick and lingered. Went from sweet with touches of chocolate to nutty with a hint of fine leather.
I'd hate to think that I'll have to wait (age) another one for 10 years to get the same effect.


----------



## commonsenseman

Num num num num num num


----------



## Uruss

Illusione 88!


----------



## commonsenseman

Padilla Series '68


----------



## SCS

Couldn't resist and smoked a Camacho Coyolar Puro Perfecto #1 from the box that came in UPS today. Delicious 55 minute finger burner.


----------



## ezmoney5150

Not typically a morning cigar for me, but I had a taste for an Oliva Serie V Maduro.


----------



## Raybird

Just finished an El Baton Robusto (not really my ideal am smoke, but very good, similar to Padron IMHO).


----------



## mrsmitty

think i'm going to fire up a oliva v here in a bit


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

08 PSP2 last night

Actually I cut 1 and then went to grab a cigar for my buddy and never found the cigar I cut.
So I grabbed another. 

It does make for a need to buy more :thumb:

Now what to smoke this evening?


----------



## Wacco

I have an iced coffee out on the veranda.

I have a Gurkha Torpedo now, a Double Chateau Fuente for after lunch.


----------



## baddddmonkey

I can't wait to get off work tonight. Got a Casa Fuego that I've never had that is calling my name! And then probably finish off with a Hoyo Dark Sumatra. I haven't gotten to smoke lately!!!?!?!?!! Ahh it is killing me, I wanna cigar, some JW Black, and my iPod. Back to work I go...damn.


----------



## Ray

I'm in cigar withdrawal. :frown:

After a possible tobacco beetle scare all my cigars are still in the freezer.

I need to run down to the local B&M and grab a few singles! LoL


----------



## thebayratt

Had a Oliva V Torpedo last night followed by a Kristoff Corojo Robusto. Both where very nice.The Kristoff had a few burn issues but could have been corrected if I had not been shootn the bull with the guys as much at our mini-herf we came up with.


----------



## Sigarz

Fuente sungrown cuban belicoso last night during a ligtning storm very fun night.


----------



## Memitim

Famous Nicaragua Corojo Robusto. Not bad, not great.


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of a Guapos RX from a sampler I picked up from Dan at N.H.


----------



## penguinva

*Midday enjoyed a Graycliffe Professionale Pirate - very nice medium/full with plenty of smooth creamy smoke. Tonight had a Cubao robusto - delicious cigar, great construction, near perfect draw and burn - one of my favorites! DPG rules!*


----------



## jeepthing

Punch Double Corona , and I read so many good things, but was disapointed


----------



## Stevins

Just smoked my 1st CAO. L'Anniversaire Maduro Robusto. I really enjoyed it. Very strong to start then it mellowed out nicely. Anyone else taste that?


----------



## mrsmitty

Had two caridad toros this morning and had a acid kuba kuba later on in the day. Was very dissapointed with the Kuba Kuba.


----------



## SkinsFanLarry

RP Corojo Natural Lancero


----------



## cp478

a j fuego delirium compliments of azpostal.


----------



## commonsenseman

Camacho Corojo.


----------



## roughrider

Padilla Habano, Famous Dominican 2K, and CAO Italia.


----------



## Memitim

Had my first Nub, a Nub Cameroon 464 Torpedo. I don't normally go for torpedoes, but I think it's a good fit for such a short cigar. I was surprised by how easy the draw was considering that the density feels like it was packed in a vise.  He definitely nailed down the goal of keeping the flavor consistent throughout. The burn line was a mess so I had to touch it up a couple of times, but not a showstopper. That ash does not mess around; I think that it was about as solid as the pre-burn stogie. Never fell off even when I was at the point of tossing the nub or risking burning flesh. It also lasted about as long as a robusto despite the short length.

The only criticism I can really give the experience is that since the foot was so close to the head for the majority of the time, there were a lot more draws of the hotter smoke that I have associated with the last 3rd of most other cigars that I've tried. Not a big fan of that as but it wasn't overwhelming. The cigar was definitely good enough that it won't keep me from enjoying the rest in the pack, and possibly even getting more in the future, although I'll go Connecticut next time as I like that better than Cameroon.

Overall, I enjoyed the Nub and am glad I picked up a fiver. I recommend them to anyone who hasn't tried the Nub yet. It isn't just a goofy gimmick, there's a good quality smoke hidden in that tiny package.


----------



## Juicestain

Just finished up a San Cristobal supremo and was not impressed. Good smoke up till the last 3rd but nothing special, and the last 3rd was asstastic. For the price I would much rather have a My Father.


----------



## smokin_dean

Just finished a Pedron 1964 Anniversary Maduro. WOW, can't wait to smoke my next one.:hat:


----------



## accorddude

I just finished up an AF Work of Art. A fine cigar.


----------



## orca99usa

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Churchill - my first in a while.


----------



## UPGRAYEDD

DPG Blue Label. Jose is brilliant.


----------



## teoulennon

CAO black. Only about an inch in, getting woody notes with some cedar


----------



## smokin_dean

Arturo Fuente Double Chateau Natural. Burns nice but a little too mild. Will probably use the rest to recruit new smokers.


----------



## Raybird

Enjoyed a Tabacos Baez Monarca this am - I see this one scored an 89 in the new issue of CA, seems about right.


----------



## Chico57

Just lit a Casa Fuente Churchill that I picked up when I was in Vegas at the end of May.
It is one fine cigar and probably the only Casa Fuentes Churchill that I will ever smoke as the possibilities of me going to Vegas again are slim to none and Slim left town.


----------



## wsmith

I'm about half way through an El Mejor Emerald. My first "shaggy foot" cigar. Just finished roasting some coffee and enjoying the cool breeze. Decent cigar for this morning.

~Will


----------



## SkinsFanLarry

Chico57 said:


> Just lit a Casa Fuente Churchill that I picked up when I was in Vegas at the end of May.
> It is one fine cigar and probably the only Casa Fuentes Churchill that I will ever smoke as the possibilities of me going to Vegas again are slim to none and Slim left town.


In my opinion, I think the Casa Fuente beats the heck out of an Opus X any day! :thumb:


----------



## SCS

Just smoked a Nica Libre Exclusivo. It wasn't really complex, but the flavor was great. It reminds me of the Padron thousand series, which is saying quite a bit for a cigar at this price point.


----------



## zeavran1

I'm currently nubbing the Tatuaje Havana VI Noble. This is currently my favorite cigar. I just can't let it go out.


----------



## SkinsFanLarry

Tried my first SCR (Select Cabinet Reserve) by Alec Bradley. The corona size is a pretty good cigar, about halfway between a medium to a full bodied cigar. Not as spicey as the Tempus, but one I would definately smoke again. :thumb:


----------



## bdw1984

graycliffe chateau gran cru presidente... havent had a cigar since wed. figured id treat myself


----------



## Sigarz

just had a 5 Vegas series A atomic while swimming, great cigar!


----------



## Lexxxus

It was a great cigar day... Started off with a Pedomo Habano Toro... nice rich smoke and later in the day a Jimenes 300 Churchill (I've had a box aging for a few months and they just get better and better)

Yesterday was no slouch either... Also a 2 smoke day with An Olivia V beli and an Upmann Sir Winston... Both great but the Winnie took best in show for the weekend.


----------



## Scott W.

It was Rocky Patel Day here, I smoked a Vintage 1990 with 3 yrs age on it and a Decade Robusto with 2 years age on it, both were deelish but the decade was really exceptional. I opened a new box and took 3 out for myself and two buddies. They were blown away.


----------



## commonsenseman

Smoked a Padilla Habano, while eating Chipotle. Great combo!!!


----------



## DBCcigar

601 green label La Punta


----------



## bdw1984

DBCcigar said:


> 601 green label La Punta


good taste my friend!!!


----------



## bdw1984

another nestor miranda special selection lancero... the more of these i smoke the better i like em


----------



## Raybird

Tried a Bucanero Don Douglas for the 1st time, not awful but kind of grassy & not my kind of stick...


----------



## Chico57

Right now I am smoking a La Aurora Preferidos 2006 (or so C-Bid claims it is)Cameroon Robusto.


----------



## Wacco

I have an Alec Bradley Tempus now, and a Saint Luis Rey "A" for later.


----------



## andrew s

Took a long weekend at the lake so Friday night smoked a CAO Soprano thanks to tatoofreak. Saturday started with a Don Pepin Blue label, thanks fiddle, and finished with a Taboo Twist Toro Grande that has spent some time in the humi. Sunday I smoked the last Tabak coffe infused cigar I had and also smoked a 5 Vegas Limitada 2008 that I should have let sit.


----------



## MrMusicMan1

CAO Italia I've been aging this one for 2 year. Damn good cigar, complex and mellow. Well worth the experiment and time.


----------



## Stevins

My 1st Nub Cameroon, very tasty! Im bit of of a noob...


----------



## smokin_dean

A Fuente Gran Reserva Chateau Sungrown... ooohh yeah.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Back form a weekend at a lake cabin where I thoroughly enjoyed a few stogies: Cohiba Red Dot, Padilla Series 68, CAO Gold Maduro, and a Padron 3000 Maduro! T'was a very relaxing weekend!


----------



## Raybird

Had a Perdomo Champagne Robusto to start my day...


----------



## commonsenseman

Gurkha Black Dragon Robusto.


----------



## Uruss

last night I smoked a Gurkha Royal Brigade Perfecto...:thumb:


----------



## Chico57

A Padilla Sig. 1932 Torpedo.


----------



## commonsenseman

Uruss said:


> last night I smoked a Gurkha Royal Brigade Perfecto...:thumb:


One of the better Gurkhas for sure!


----------



## SCS

I smoked a Tierra Del Sol Robusto Maduro before heading into work this afternoon. Good flavor, good construction, and a good value at $34 / 20 (This one came out of a Cbid 5 pack).


----------



## Uruss

commonsenseman said:


> One of the better Gurkhas for sure!


Definitely! I thoroughly enjoyed it


----------



## thebayratt

Oliva V Lancero. 
Rather have had it in a Torpedo form but it was free so it smoked just as fine.


----------



## Wacco

Southern AZ, 105°, and I was refinishing hardwood floors. No A/C, no fan, I had to bring a generator to power the sanders.

Tonight will be a Don Carlos Belicoso, ans a Monte A.

I deserve them.


----------



## SmokeRings

Rocky Patel ITC 10th anny, and I am thoroughly enjoying it!!


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Just smoked a new boutique cigar called Viaje that I got at the IPCPR. Made in Honduras. Very nice.


----------



## jeepthing

Halfway through a Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real and realing enjoying it


----------



## zeavran1

I'm into the first third of an Alec Bradley Tempus Terra Novo. mmmmm-mmmmm. My second favorite cigar.


----------



## commonsenseman

5-vegas Relic, good but not great.


----------



## SkinsFanLarry

Viaje 50-50 - this is a great cigar, suppose to start with a spicy medium and finish full....not hardly, it starts full and just gets fuller in my opinion! :thumb:


----------



## smokin_dean

NUB Connecticut. gooood! :thumb:


----------



## SkinsFanLarry

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Just smoked a new boutique cigar called Viaje that I got at the IPCPR. Made in Honduras. Very nice.


Andy, that looks like the Viaje Oro, if you liked that try the Viaje Platino and the new Viaje 50-50....you will love them my friend! :thumb:


----------



## bdw1984

smoked the cain habano 550 today... what a wonderful cigar... i would pay double the $5 price tag... gotta buy a box or 3 and put em away... also smoked the cain maduro 550 and didnt enjoy it nearly as much... i thought the maduro wrapper really offset the complexity and taste of the cigar


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

G.A.R. Vanguard


----------



## SkinsFanLarry

Cigar Man Andy said:


> G.A.R. Vanguard


So what did you think?

I smoked one and I thought it's flavor profile reminded me of a Cruzado!


----------



## andrew s

Smoked a Padilla 68.


----------



## bdw1984

got a day off today... right now its an AF don carlos double rob and a strong cup of black coffee


----------



## Raybird

Just finished a Perdomo Patriarch Corona - one of my absolute favorites, superb smoke!


----------



## Chico57

Half way through a Anejo #50.


----------



## Wacco

I finished up refinishing floors today. The temp was only 102°, so it was cool out. Old injuries have surfaced, I'll be on a walker and cane for a while. At least the money is good.


I'm going to have a Partagas 898, and probably a Monte Petit Edmundo. I plan on a couple adult beverages as well.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Illusione MK


----------



## smokin'Jef

Lighting this up! :hat:

Padilla Signature 1932


----------



## zeavran1

Going thru the first third of a Gurkha Micro Batch Liga VH-7.


----------



## teoulennon

zeavran1 said:


> Going thru the first third of a Gurkha Micro Batch Liga VH-7.


How was it?


----------



## Uruss

Arturo Fuente Hemingway Signature!


----------



## zeavran1

teoulennon said:


> How was it?


Not bad. Smokes real slow and has, as what I can only describe, a nice musty taste to it. Not the usual Gurkha.


----------



## holmes711

After mowing the yard in the late day heat, I sat in the shade and enjoyed a Perdomo Habano. So nice!


----------



## bdw1984

lfd limitado III


----------



## jeffgo255

Trinidad- what a beautiful smoke....


----------



## DBCcigar

*Breakfast:* La Flor Dominicana Cabinet Cameroon

*Lunch:* La Aroma De Cuba Edicion Especial by Pepin


----------



## Jimbo57

Partagas Black Label Gigante. Interesting smoke and dang, seems like forever!


----------



## Chico57

A LG Diez Cubano that has been in my humi for about 2 years.


----------



## Wacco

Tonight,Ishall take a 25 mile or so spin on the Harley, to go to Bike Night in Hereford.

I'll be taking along a Monte #2 and a Partagas Mille Fleur.


----------



## SMOKE20

El Triunfador


----------



## zeavran1

Just lit a 5 Vegas Limitada 2008. So far so good.


----------



## thebayratt

I had a Nub Cameroon. Not sure of the size but it was very nice.
We had our weekly Thursday night Herf with about 4 BOTLs and it is always alot of fun. Thuroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## commonsenseman

El Titan de Bronze Gran Reserve Maduro, then a Cohiba Dominican.


----------



## bdw1984

2 tatuaje havana vi angeles... the best


----------



## Cigarman802

Cohbia Robusto like butter!!!


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

The new Perdomo 10th Anniversary Maduro Robusto. A surprisingly great stick.


----------



## Wacco

Just after 10:00 here, and just over 90° here. I'm cleaning out the truck, then taking the dogs for a walk. While walking I'll have a Gurkha Belicoso.


----------



## doubled

Ashton vsg illusion:tu


----------



## Memitim

Aspira Corojo. And that'll be the last one of those.  Boring dried grass flavor and way too easy of a draw. Decent burn and slightly spicy, so maybe suitable for some.


----------



## SMOKE20

I plan to go home and smoke a AB Tempus tonight


----------



## smokin'Jef

Starting my weekend right with a nice Oliva O Maduro torpedo...


----------



## jeepthing

Rocky Patel Connecticut


----------



## thebayratt

Graycliff 1666

Now I think I have found my tastings not towards the Maduros...... I had half of this (robusto maybe) and didn't care too much for it. It went out on me 3 times during the smoke... I have another in my humi I think I'll pass or trade on.


----------



## fiddlegrin

*Illusion 88 BayBAY!!!

Oh Yeah!* :thumb:


----------



## Sigarz

Rocky sungrown torpedo

one of my goto smokes


----------



## SMOKE20

fiddlegrin said:


> *Illusion 88 BayBAY!!!
> 
> Oh Yeah!* :thumb:


Outstanding cigar


----------



## andrew s

I lit up a Padilla 1932 to celebrate closing on the home today. Have a special one for tomorrow to break in the house.


----------



## zeavran1

andrew s said:


> I lit up a Padilla 1932 to celebrate closing on the home today. Have a special one for tomorrow to break in the house.


Just lit a Gloria Cubano Charlemagne. I think that's the way it's spelled.
Congrats Andrew.


----------



## Memitim

Enjoyed a Graycliff 1666 while watching the shuttle launch. Not nearly enough night launches. I live about 30 miles further out than the last time I saw a night launch so it didn't flood the sky as much as it did then, but still damned impressive. Pretty good cigar, too.


----------



## Scott W.

Had an OPUS X Corona with a dram of Balvenie 17yr old Sherry Cask Single Malt. Yum!


----------



## aea6574

Tat Verocu #9 

Very nice smoke. Got some flavor to it.

Best regards, tony


----------



## jspilon

Had a Montecristo No.2


----------



## Randy_LL

just had the liga privada no:9 ,, loved it!!!!


----------



## baba

time for a Lito Gomez LG Chisel - nothing like a Dominican Puro


----------



## teoulennon

5 vegas 'A' tonight
About an inch in. Pre-light smelled EXACTLY like horse maneure (spell?) so far very earthy and leathery, somewhat one dimensional..time will tell!


----------



## teoulennon

Memitim said:


> Aspira Corojo. And that'll be the last one of those.  Boring dried grass flavor and way too easy of a draw. Decent burn and slightly spicy, so maybe suitable for some.


Ive never tried those, but that sounds exactly like the puros Indios viejo tasted when I first got them (they smelled like hay too). I aged them a few months and was pleasantly surprised! Mellowed out, lost the grass taste and the draw improved. How long have those been in the humi?


----------



## commonsenseman

Montecristo White.


----------



## bdw1984

the new murcielago by e.o. and it was outstanding... cant wait to try the others i bought in a month or so


----------



## doubled

Cohiba Secretos maduro with some nic french press:tu


----------



## bdw1984

litto gomez chisel... nice mild cigar to start the day lol:doh:


----------



## Acesfull

[No message]


----------



## SmokeRings

^^ I wish that was what Im about to smoke 

anyways, I will be lighting up a ashton vsg tres mystique as soon as i get in the car to head home from work!!!


----------



## Ray

I just finished a Oliva Serie O Maduro Robusto, 
my first Oliva and it was very enjoyable!

:smoke:


----------



## dustinhayden

Padilla Habano Robusto...my favorite stick.


----------



## jspilon

I just had a Partagas with coffee. I am not sure whether it was the Aristocrats or Mille Fleurs, but I enjoyed it.


----------



## commonsenseman

SmokeRings said:


> ^^ I wish that was what Im about to smoke
> 
> anyways, I will be lighting up a ashton vsg tres mystique as soon as i get in the car to head home from work!!!


Love those little suckers, they pack quite a punch!


----------



## teoulennon

About to head downtown for the annual beerfest! Trying to decide what I'll be bringing along. I'm thinking AF Hemmingway...this is going to be a good night :woohoo:


----------



## Smokinafattie

Just finished an Arturo Fuente Gran Reservo with a glass of chocolate port poolside. Life doesn't get much better than that. Our summer is near the end but hopefully pool weather may carry into September. I just love being by the pool on a hot day with a good stick and a nice bevvy.


----------



## commonsenseman

Just had a Indian Tabac Fire, later on I'm thinking a Siglo X.


----------



## Wacco

Gurkha Legend earlier, now a Double Chateau Fuente, and later, an Opus X Double Corona.


----------



## thebayratt

JdN Consul


----------



## Randy_LL

la aroma de cuba


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## Juicestain

Had a My Father belicoso earlier in the day and a Casa Magna this afternoon courtesy of Ben (bdw1984). Both fine smokes.


----------



## jspilon

Smokinafattie said:


> Just finished an Arturo Fuente Gran Reservo with a glass of chocolate port poolside. Life doesn't get much better than that. Our summer is near the end but hopefully pool weather may carry into September. I just love being by the pool on a hot day with a good stick and a nice bevvy.


Yeah, starting to freeze my butt smoking outside...


----------



## jspilon

Enjoyed a Honduran Hugo Cassar Churchill tonight, IMHO its a nice smoke for 7$CAD


----------



## zeavran1

Just finished a RP Vintage 1992 toro. mmm-mmm


----------



## orca99usa

Last night it was a Cu-Avana Intenso from the CI brown bag special. It lives up to its name. It definitely has a kick to it.


----------



## byrkek

Last night, a Perdono Conneticut, a Giralda for tonight.


----------



## Raybird

Just finished a La Gloria Artesanos De Miami Sabroso (robusto) - very nice creamy medium-body that's just going to get better with a little time in the humi.


----------



## bdw1984

litto gomez oriental... very strong and tasty little smoke


----------



## andrew s

Broke in the new house the right way and smoked a 04 Opus Forbidden X last night.


----------



## Chico57

bdw1984 said:


> litto gomez oriental... very strong and tasty little smoke


Ahhh, one of my favotites. Hoped you enjoyed it.
Right now I am smoking a LFD Coronado Especial paired with a
1970 Colheita port.


----------



## dj1340

601 Blue Label, won't be having another. very tight draw and seemed harsh IMHO


----------



## jonnyjay

Just had a Montecristo NO.5...Lovely small cigar. Spicy in the beginning, then turn turning smooth and sweet in the final two thirds. Great lil smoke..


----------



## SMOKE20

dj1340 said:


> 601 Blue Label, won't be having another. very tight draw and seemed harsh IMHO


That is a shame. This is a very good cigar for me. I did have a burn issue on my first one though


----------



## Acesfull

MOW Ruination
These are getting better with age... ridiculously delicious


----------



## Sigarz

pipe butternut burley very nice actually. but again I cant tell if it is a wonderful smell, I think it is but theres no one around to tell me otherwise so....


----------



## DBCcigar

La Flor Dominicana Cabinet Oscuro


----------



## smokin'Jef

Gonna have to order more sticks as I'm down to a lot of lasts...as I'm just finishing up my last Padilla Habano robusto


----------



## ca21455

Bolivar Cuban Corona (NC). Purchased these back in April 2007. Really a great smoke for the first 2/3 then they get a little funky toward the end. Hope aging would mellow out the end but they are still a little bitter in the finish. Maybe another year will help.


----------



## SmokeRings

Oliva series g


----------



## ca21455

Weather is nice so I continued with an RP Decade, nice followup the the Bolivar.


----------



## SmokeRings

DPG Cuban Classic (black label)


----------



## bdw1984

cain habano


----------



## Bigtotoro

I spent over 2 hours enjoying a Flor de Oliva Giant courtesy of brother tmanqz.


----------



## bogner

La Aurora 1495 robusto paired with rum and a Newcastle Brown Ale - yummy!


----------



## bdw1984

la riqueza no. 5.... i think its what im not smoking right now thats more important... no cigarettes 3 days and counting!!!!


----------



## commonsenseman

bdw1984 said:


> la riqueza no. 5.... i think its what im not smoking right now thats more important... no cigarettes 3 days and counting!!!!


Congrats! :whoo:


----------



## Raybird

Enjoyed an A. Fernandez Sig. Series robusto this morning.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

My Father by Don "I love to Dance" Pepin


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## zeavran1

Working on the first third of a Taboo Twist Toro Grande. Tastes very good.


----------



## Memitim

Man O' War Torpedo. They finally came in after postal shenanigans so I had to.  Very nice!


----------



## thebayratt

Punch Rare Corojo Pita That had been resting a few months.

Very nice for my first Punch stick. Enjoyed it until my fingers couldn't hold it any more. Wish I had a few more to rest off.


----------



## aea6574

Label says - A. Fuente Gran Reserva.

It was enjoyable sitting by the bon fire with my wife enjoying an adult beverage.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Stench

R y J Habano Reserve Pequeno - me likey!:first:


----------



## bdw1984

cubao no. 7


----------



## zitro_joe

Tat Havana VI Victorias - dang nice smoke


----------



## bdw1984

old henry robusto from dave (blaylock)... enjoying it thanks dave


----------



## Raybird

Just nubbed a Camacho Connecticut Robusto, these have become my go-to conn this summer.


----------



## Randy_LL

just smoked the rocky patel vintage 1990 ,, good smoke


----------



## zeavran1

Just finished a CAO Italia Novella. Nice after lunch smoke.


----------



## joorbeck

just got done smoking a rp decade torpedo mmmm.:smoke2:


----------



## roughrider

Cubao 5


----------



## Stench

Rocky Patel Fusion Lancero


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

A Padilla Signature 1932 Torpedo.


----------



## Doom

don pepin garcia blue preferidos


----------



## commonsenseman

Ashton Cabinet #6


----------



## bsief

open eagal


----------



## bdw1984

nestor miranda special selection coffee break


----------



## Nader18

Rocky Patel Connecticut Robusto


----------



## Raybird

I'm lighting a Tabacos Baez Monarco (Toro)...


----------



## zeavran1

Gurkha Gran Reserve


----------



## veteranvmb

LOL Victor Sinclair Bohemian. 

Much regards Jerry


----------



## roughrider

Punch Gran Puro


----------



## Raybird

Smoked the new Llaneza 1961 this afternoon at the B&M, a corona to be exact. What a great cigar-you gotta try this one!


----------



## Chico57

Halfway through a 1926 40th.


----------



## SMOKE20

Raybird said:


> Smoked the new Llaneza 1961 this afternoon at the B&M, a corona to be exact. What a great cigar-you gotta try this one!


I have heard all good things about this cigar. I cant wait to try it


----------



## Wacco

After fighting allergies for the past few days, I'm going to attempt a Saint Luis Rey "A" with some Jim Beam Black.


----------



## commonsenseman

LGC Reserva Figurado.


----------



## Randy_LL

*Tatuaje Havana Cazadore*


----------



## domerthefrog

Good ol Punch Gusto! :smoke2:


----------



## gjcab09

Punch Punch


----------



## Uruss

CAO Mx2 Box-pressed


----------



## thebayratt

*NUB Cam 460*


----------



## Doom

La Riqueza #2


----------



## zeavran1

Romeo y Julieta 1875 Cedro Deluxe #2


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

A Punch SS #2 2001


----------



## baddddmonkey

DPG Tabacos Baez Toro. Very good cigar! I'm glad I still have 7 of them left! Will have to get more when I make some room.


----------



## apevia

Victor Sinclair Tripple Corojo -- good smoke for the money


----------



## zitro_joe

RP Summer 2008


----------



## commonsenseman

Old Henry Lancero, thanks to Shawn.

Great smoke buddy!


----------



## andrew s

CAO Brazillia Pirahna


----------



## ezmoney5150

I'm lighting up my first Cain Cigar. So far so good. Spicy.


----------



## Raybird

Just finished an A. Fernandez Signature robusto, nice creamy medium-body and they really do have a taste like port wine on the finish!


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Just smoked a AF Untold Story


----------



## smokin'Jef

Enjoying one my favorite little smokes - CAO Italia Novella


----------



## Chico57

Right now I am enjoying a DPG JJ Selectos Maduro.


----------



## commonsenseman

Henry Clay.


----------



## Cletus

My go-to quick cigar: CAO MX2 Dagger

.


----------



## Wacco

I have a Perdomo Slow Aged (which makes no sense, everything ages at the same rate) Glorioso. Maybe a tad bit of Jack Daniel's to go with it. Jack was born in September, however, nobody knows the exact date, so I'll celebrate tonight.


----------



## zeavran1

Just lit a Padilla Miami torpedo.


----------



## Jimbo57

Ashton Cabinet Sel. #6. Lit this sucker at 9:15 and it's just now starting to warm my fingertips. Nice, smooth smoke, my first one of these.


----------



## SmokeRings

Casa Magna, my first one of these, and definitely not my last!


----------



## redvette

Finished a carlos toranos sig series while griling up some steaks and after I plan on a Afuente rothchild for dessert.


----------



## jspilon

Just finished a Hugo Cassar Dominican Robusto, very nice smoke! Even burn, nice draw, lots of smoke.


----------



## bdw1984

la riqueza no.5


----------



## SCS

Not a thing unfortunately. A sinus infection that rapidly morphed into an upper respiratory infection has shut down my cigar smoking for a bit.


----------



## SmokeRings

bdw1984 said:


> la riqueza no.5


probably one of my favorite sticks right now.

lighting up a petit tatuaje right now!


----------



## Midian

Carlos Torano Exodus 1959

Nice little smoke!


----------



## Juicestain

Puffed on a JR ultimate maduro a short while ago while cleaning out the garage. Not bad, but nothing special either. It did stay burning while I ignored it for up to 5 min at a time. A good quality in a yard gar IMHO.


----------



## ncstogie

hoyo de montery exaclibur churchhill limited edition...


dang thats a long name :dunno:


----------



## Wacco

Long name as well...

CAO The Sopranos Edition Limited Edition Tony Soprano, more later, I'm sure.


----------



## JohnLongIsland

GOF Carlito '05


----------



## byrkek

CAO - Brazil - great all the way


----------



## SMOKE20

Oliva Serie O


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## smokin'Jef

Padilla Series 32 robusto


----------



## SmokeRings

Cuaba CC perfecto. so far so good


----------



## jeepthing

La Fontana Vintage Da Vinci first one I have had. On sale at the local smoke shop. Not a bad inexpensive smoke


----------



## zeavran1

Alec Bradley Tempus Terra Novo


----------



## roughrider

Oliva V Lancero.


----------



## teoulennon

LGC serie r numero 4. Must say that it isn't as good as the belicoso but still delicious! mmmm..


----------



## casManG

El Cauto Rojo....did NOT like it. Actually, to be fair, it started out very bitter and crappy tasting, but by the end, was tolerable  Anyone else have any other experiences with this cigar?


----------



## bdw1984

had my first my father le bijou 1922 (petite robusto) ROTT yesterday and it was delicious... i got them for under $6/stick... cant beat that... i grabbed 5 and have a feeling when i revisit in a month or so that it will be superb


----------



## commonsenseman

A great cigar.


----------



## Raybird

La Gloria Artesanos De Miami Sabroso, very nice indeed...


----------



## Bacchus

CAO America :usa: A very pretty package, OK flavor.


----------



## stormblade

Drew Estates Acid 1400CC

All I can say is WOW!!

I know people who are down on flavored cigars, but this one is just fantastic. It is smooth from start to finish and the taste is exquisite.


----------



## roughrider

La Flor De Cano.


----------



## Chico57

Just finished a 5 Vegas Gold #1 that I enjoyed while mowing the lawn.


----------



## Stench

5 Vegas "A" - really enjoy the flavor, but draw is way to tight! Going to find my de-plugger now!


----------



## smoke_screen

nothing, I think I got the swine... haha, but thats my theory from now on when anyone gets sick its going to be blame on the piggy flu.


----------



## Acesfull

Perdomo Famous 70th Anny


----------



## ezmoney5150

Smokin a Cain Robusto Maduro. Not as bold as the Double Toro, but smooth and tasty.


----------



## zeavran1

Working on the first third of a Cohiba Extra Vigeroso Pyramid PIF'ed to me from Alex (bxcarracer). Very tasty so far. Looking forward to finishing the last 2 thirds.


----------



## Randy_LL

NYC Cigar Co. "Kingston" Blend


----------



## commonsenseman

Acesfull said:


> Perdomo Famous 70th Anny


So, is it all it's cracked up to be?


----------



## SCS

Antibiotics cleared me up, and I'm able to smoke again. I'm puffing on a Cubao #1. This is my first Cubao, and first E y O. Iit's great so far, and it's great to be able to enjoy any cigar again.


----------



## Acesfull

commonsenseman said:


> So, is it all it's cracked up to be?


Lets just say when I saw them pop up on Cigarmonster for a 2nd time.. I bought a 2nd box..

Enjoying a Camacho Corojo now..


----------



## roughrider

Cubao.


----------



## SmokeRings

Camacho Maduro 11/18


----------



## Uruss

601 Blue Toro, man I love this smoke!


----------



## Raybird

Just nubbed a Los Blancos Sumatra Robusto - one of my go-to smokes since first trying one about a year ago. Perfect balance of spicy flavors with a touch of sweetness, it is the genuine Indonesian wrapper that separates this stick from other so-called Sumatras (from Ecuador). Perfect with a.m. coffee, I've never had a bad one!


----------



## SmokeRings

DPG Cuban Classic petite lancero. Amazing!


----------



## SmokeRings

RP Summer Collection 08 Robusto


----------



## Chico57

About an inch into a LG Small Batch II.


----------



## Acesfull

Camacho 1962 Pre-Embargo


----------



## zeavran1

Halfway thru a Padron 1926 #6 Maduro. I'm beginning to like the maduros more and more.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Just finished a lovely Oliva Serie V Belicoso...mmm...spicy! Superb smoke!


----------



## SmokeRings

Illusione CG-4


----------



## SMOKE20

Camacho Liberty 2006


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

2001 HdM Double Corona


----------



## Randy_LL

SMOKE20 said:


> Camacho Liberty 2006


i wish you where closer to new york ive been looking for a 2006 for 2 years,,lol,, enjoy


----------



## commonsenseman

Coyolar Titan


----------



## dinoa2

finished a fuente chateau fuente sungrown before the race


----------



## teoulennon

La Gloria cubana torp courtesy of shuckins..delish! Thanks shuckins!


----------



## baba

for my drive home from work - it will either be a opus x rubusto - or a Lito Gomex LG lustanio - can't go wrong with either cigar


----------



## Randy_LL

tatuaje la riqueza


----------



## byrkek

Punch Gusto with a cup of Cafe Rebo....good stuff


----------



## Raybird

Just finished a La Aroma Edicion Especial Corona - 90 minutes of pure pleasure, one of the best! Later it will be my prized Camacho Liberty 2005 11-18...


----------



## Chico57

My first CAO MX2 Box-press.
Won a fiver on C-Bid about a month ago at a decent price. If the remaining 4 taste as good as this one I'll have to bid on more. Damn the devil's site. lol


----------



## Scott W.

Had a 2007 RyJ Short Churchill and a 2008 ERdM Choix Supreme.


----------



## SMOKE20

Cain habano later tonight


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## roughrider

LFD Coronado


----------



## Pugsley

Just finished a Padilla Signature 1932. It was so damn good I'm thinking about lighting up another one.:smoke2:


----------



## Randy_LL

bout to light a liga privada no: 9


----------



## thebayratt

Need I say more?









Taboo Twist I got from John (ca21455). Had about a year and a half rest. Great pass John!!! Thanks alot! Now I have another cigar to invest money into. What a nice cigar for the end of a pretty good day.


----------



## SmokeRings

nice^
smoking a Casa Magna pikelito? or something to that effect


----------



## Rookee

Just smoked a Rocky Patel Decade, i don't know if i got a bad stick, but this thing was not a pleasant smoke.


----------



## AZlooker

my very first La Aroma de Cuba. Very nice!


----------



## smokin'Jef

Wrapped up my night with winning second in a Texas Hold Em Labor Day tourney and a Padron 3000 maddy that was super smooth with just the right amount of spiceyness to it.


----------



## mrsmitty

Had a Arganese Presidente Maduro Corona today, first Arganese I've had and loved it.


----------



## commonsenseman

My labor day cigar, man did I work hard for it!










Didn't enjoy it though....at all.


----------



## RedDragon888

The night before I had a Saint Luis Rey Reserva Especial Belicoso, and enjoyed it to the fullest! Tonight I had a Macanudo Court, and was disappointed:suspicious:! I wanted a quick smoke, and did not enjoy it at all. I'm hoping it was a bad one.


----------



## Uruss

Gurkha Nepalese Warrior, great smoke every time!


----------



## roughrider

DPG Series JJ Belicoso.


----------



## Raybird

Perdomo Champagne Robusto this morning...


----------



## doubled

LFD L-250 with some vino:tu


----------



## jspilon

Partagas De Luxe Tubo


----------



## zeavran1

Just lit a Padilla Habana Artisan Perfecto. Thought this was just a gimmick cigar when I first tried so I was really surprised at how much flavor it had. I really like it.


----------



## andrew s

Finally got my wireless working at the house so I am celebrating by smoking a Ashton VSG while sitting out back and messing around on Puff


----------



## Randy_LL

tatuaje Series p


----------



## RedDragon888

I am sated again, I made up for last night's let down, and went out and purchased a Nat Sherman Host Selection Harrington! That selection never lets me down!


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

*Padron Serie 1926 #9*


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

A new one from RP called the Uptown.


----------



## Raybird

Smoked a Perdomo Famous 70th Anny robusto, I like 'em.


----------



## zeavran1

Just finished a RP Connecticut churchill.


----------



## byrkek

a Punch Gusto layball:


----------



## SMOKE20

Tatuaje T110


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## Memitim

Famous Dominican Robusto. My first dog rocket. As soon as I cut the cap, it unraveled in earnest, and I cut them as shallow as feasible. Dry taste was of dust and hay, which turned into smoky dust and hay after lighting. I gave it a good half just to see if maybe it needed time to develop, and it did, into hotter dust and hay.


----------



## DoubleTrouble

icehog3 said:


> New thread, whatcha smokin'?


5 Vegas Atomic A, 18 months old.


----------



## Randy_LL

padron 1964 "a"


----------



## bdw1984

cain 550 maduro


----------



## RedDragon888

Nat Sherman Suave Dewitt Clinton


----------



## thebayratt

Etiqueta Azul Churchill last night; I got from a sampler. I just found out its a Drew Estate line. 
Imagine the Blondie or Kuba Kuba and mix it with the Chateau Real, but less on the infusion and more on the creamyness and more on the BLAH! I can stand a Kuba Kuba, but this stick was like the generic, watered down, bland version of the Kuba Kuba. Seems like this line is an early Opulence 3 prototype inwhich they didn't add enough infusion on a very mild cigar.

Flavors noted:
I swore I tasted stale " Little Debbie Swiss Cake Rolls" 
Maybe some vanilla. 
The last 1/4 had a charge of Spice, but it was very shortlived (2/3 puffs).


----------



## Raybird

El Baton Robusto, all about coffee & cocoa flavors - nice stick.


----------



## Stevins

Carlos Torano Exodus Silver = Very Tasty!


----------



## commonsenseman

Camacho Corojo Ltd Diploma


----------



## Jaxon67

Cob pipe with Captain Black. Every day I smoke a pipe, is one extra day of having a cigar down the road. I love my gars, Im just pacing myself!


----------



## Acesfull

Are you ready for some football??? Figured I'd kick the NFL season off with something good...


----------



## Randy_LL

nothing yet but i will be as i watch the game


----------



## zeavran1

Worknig on a Gurkha Legend Aniversario perfecto.


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## Uruss

Gurkha Class Regent, pretty darn excellent!


----------



## ssutton219

At least 3 yr old RyJ Romeo No. 1


Pretty damn tasty stick!




Shawn


----------



## smokin'Jef

Nearly finished with my first Nub Maduro 460...and oh my...Fabulous! Spicy, bold, and flavorful! The construction alone is outstanding as its smoking capacity. Super solid and recommended!:thumb:


----------



## PDV

Gurkha Legend Anniversario perfecto. Unfortunately, the wrapper unraveled on me. First time I've had construction issues with a Gurkha.


----------



## Juicestain

Very tasty!










If these pic's I post are too big I can size them down! Just lemme know, I have a GIANT monitor so they don't look that large on my screen...


----------



## commonsenseman

smokin'Jef said:


> Nearly finished with my first Nub Maduro 460...and oh my...Fabulous! Spicy, bold, and flavorful! The construction alone is outstanding as its smoking capacity. Super solid and recommended!:thumb:


Had one of those last night, very tasty little cigar!

Smoking a MM Lancero right now.

BTW Juicestain, that pic looks great!


----------



## bdw1984

surprise surprise.... tat havana vi angeles... good morning world


----------



## zeavran1

On the 1st third of a Cohiba Red Dot Cameroon Lons Grande. mmmmmm


----------



## baddddmonkey

I haven't smoked in a few days. But hopefully after work tonight, something big, and something Camacho. Maybe a Camacho Corojo Limited 8/22.


----------



## Raybird

just finished a Cohiba Robusto (DR)


----------



## hangnail

just lit a padilla corojo edicion especial 2006

so far its real good


----------



## adrianganem

Partagas D Series N. 3


----------



## hangnail

hangnail said:


> just lit a padilla corojo edicion especial 2006
> 
> so far its real good


take it back. I didn't even finish it, uneven burn, the inside would burn, but the wrapper would not. The toughest draw i have ever experienced.

the flavor was ok, but to much work to be real enjoyable


----------



## andrew s

Smoking a RP Vintage 1990. Good week ending cigar so far.


----------



## Ryan Lewis

Had my first Tatuaje Havana VI Victorias...very nice smoke.


----------



## Raybird

Smoked a RP 2009 Summer Blend at the B&M - fuller than the '08, nice stick.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Padilla Signature 1932 Toro.


----------



## Sigarz

Tatuaje Havana Angeles little to humid but very tasty!


----------



## SmokeRings

DPG Series JJ Maduro - just lit this bad boy and Im seeing a purchase in the very near future:typing::smoke2:


----------



## Stevins

Padron 5000 robusto


----------



## pedweld

La Gloria Cubana Series R maduro.


----------



## Jaxon67

My first Oliva V belicoso. :dude:


----------



## jeepthing

Vegas 5 Classic Torpedo. First one but probably not my last


----------



## commonsenseman

Flor De Rafael Gonzales courtesy of the Grumpy Ole Troll. Thanks for a great cigar buddy!


----------



## TMMT

A nice Don Pepin Blue


----------



## stormblade

On the balcony with my MacBook Pro, a Guinness and smoking a CAO Italia. This baby is powerful! Lots of pepper and it gets stronger as it burns down. A little tightly wrapped, it looks and feels like that and the draw is a little harder than most.


----------



## yzingerr

jeepthing said:


> Vegas 5 Classic Torpedo. First one but probably not my last


Vegas 5 Classic Torpedo. First one but probably my last.:dizzy:


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

GoF 2006 Carlito Churchill


----------



## mrsmitty

Had a Camacho 1962 last night.


----------



## tmanqz

A Soprano associate. WOW a great cigar! Thank you Andrew S.
I feel like a gangstar.:spy::hat::gn


----------



## Raybird

An A. Fernandez Sig. Edition robusto...


----------



## SkinsFanLarry

A Titan de Bronze Redemption Lancero


----------



## doubled

San Cristobal Maestro:tu


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Here in Alaska, Fall is definitely in the air. It's a cool, damp day, but I sat outside and had a cigar anyway. Some hot coffee, a book, "Weird Texas", which someone gave me. I was in the B&M a couple of months ago, and was pleasantly surprised to see they still had a partial box of the discontinued Camacho ****** in the robusto size. I can't put my finger on it, but I sure do like these. Sure, there are lots and lots of other cigars that I also really like, but it kinda bums me out that some day there won't be any more of them.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Enjoying the afternoon so far with a Padilla Series 68 robusto.


----------



## stormblade

Victor Sinclair Connecticut Yankee. This thing is as smooth as a babies bottom! The flavor is mild (perfect for a nice autumn evening)! Ash is solid and does not break until tapped. Good level of smoke and not harsh or bitter. Enjoying a fine German Dark beer with it (Das Schwarze from Schwaben Brau).:hippie:


----------



## Jimbo57

La Unica Classic 400.


----------



## roughrider

DPG Blue Label.


----------



## Randy_LL

A Padilla Miami robusto


----------



## pedweld

Perdomo Vintage 1991


----------



## smokin'Jef

Neighborhood grill out with a Oliva Conn. Reserve Robusto...nice mild smoker!


----------



## muhren

Padilla 32 robusto (script font...for the purists)


----------



## Juicestain

Me: Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro courtesy of commonsenseman :thumb:

Mortanis is on the right with a Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet :smoke:


----------



## Sigarz

nice choice on the scotch!


----------



## Juicestain

Sigarz said:


> nice choice on the scotch!


Thanks! It is my favorite liquor at the moment. Although I'm thinking of trying the 18yr for my birthday... I probbably shouldn't cause I will probbably like it and it's more expensive :new_all_coholic:


----------



## SmokeRings

Montecristo #4. Fantastic smoke!


----------



## TMMT

Enjoying a Rocky Patel Connecticut and a cup of coffee presently


----------



## Blackcat

Rocky Patel - Edge - Maduro - a little strong for my fledgling palate


----------



## commonsenseman

SkinsFanLarry said:


> A Titan de Bronze Redemption Lancero


I had one of those last night too!!! Mine was very good. How was yours?


----------



## jspilon

Bolivar #2 tonight and RyJ Romeo #2 + Monte #4 last night. All very nice cigars I had for the first time except for the RyJ.


----------



## tmanqz

5 vegas classic robusto


----------



## commonsenseman

Juicestain said:


> Me: Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro courtesy of commonsenseman :thumb:
> 
> Mortanis is on the right with a Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet :smoke:


Love Glenlivet!

Here's Mine for tonight:


----------



## SmokeRings

La Rigueza petite corona


----------



## commonsenseman

Had a Partagas Black earlier (yuk), now I'm smoking a Taboo Twist (amazing) with a can of Mug root beer (also amazing).


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

GoF Carlito 2006 Churchill


----------



## Pugsley

My last Punch Champion. I need to get more of these.


----------



## roughrider

La Herencia Cubana Salomon.


----------



## Royale Duke

I think an Oliva V Double Toro perhaps, although I am tempted to try the LFD Double Ligero Toro. I heard the LFD DL Toro was like lightening in a bottle.


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## PerpetualNoob

Gurkha Centurian perfecto. Haven't had one in a few months. Still like 'em.


----------



## Midian

Just finished an Oliva Serie O.

Nice cigar, possibly not the best on a hangover, however.


----------



## Blackcat

Pyramid No 9


----------



## Uruss

RP Decade


----------



## Acesfull

Won my fantasy league this week and I was playing against Drew Brees!


----------



## Royale Duke

I decided to try the LFD Double Ligero 700(toro). LOVED IT.


----------



## mrsmitty

Getting ready to light up my first Oliva V Robusto. Can't wait after hearing such good things about them.


----------



## jst2007

manowar ruination robusto my current favorite


----------



## Scott W.

A Perdomo Champagne Torpedo and a 07 Opus X double Corona


----------



## mrsmitty

scottw said:


> A Perdomo Champagne Torpedo and a 07 Opus X double Corona


Two cigars at once. Damn hats off to you man :hail: lol


----------



## Raybird

A Montecristo Classic Torpedo is next in my rotation...


----------



## Blackcat

Partagas Series S


----------



## Trex

Pepin Vegas Cubanas 

very nice cigar i got if from last Sunday surprise deal. should have bought 2


----------



## smokin nightly

I think i am going to smoke one this morning...I never smoke in the morning but i have the day off so what the hell!? I am going to smoke a Helix robusto...I like these because they are mild and they have LOTS of smoke...I never have any bad things to say about Helix...:smokin:


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

A good one but I can only give you a hint do to a contest.

XXXX XX XXXXXXXXX XXXXXX XXXX XXXXXXXX

ROFLMFAO

I crack myself up.....


----------



## roughrider

CAO Italia


----------



## zeavran1

Gurkha Black Dragon robusto


----------



## Stench

Tabak robusto - it's okay, but a bit sweet for me.


----------



## Raybird

Padilla '68 for starters today...


----------



## SmokeRings

Indian Tabac Maduro mmmmmm


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Partagas Serie S #2


----------



## SkinsFanLarry

RP Edge Corojo Lancero


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## thebayratt

RP R4

Tasted similar to the "Signature" line. but not _as _good.


----------



## andrew s

After work I had a Macanudo 1968.

Right now I am woking on a DPG JJ


----------



## Royale Duke

Trying to hold out for some Dazbog coffee to be delivered to me before I smoke either an Alec Bradley Tempus Terra Novo or an Oliva Series V Dbl. Toro.

Restraint...Wearing...Thin...Had..stressful...day...need...smoke...argh.


----------



## Bigtotoro

Monte white. Just lit it up. Never had one.


----------



## SmokeRings

DPG Cuban Classic Petite lancero


----------



## mrsmitty

Going to fire up a Arganese Maduro Corona in a few.


----------



## zeavran1

Don Pepin Garcia Vegas Cubanas. I should've let this rest some more but I got 9 more so what the hell.


----------



## Stench

Nub Cameroon....my first nub


----------



## Royale Duke

Ah, decided on the Alec Bradley Tempus Terra Novo and a caramel macchiato like concoction from Dazbog that is DIVINE! The Tempus is pretty awesome too, very spicey and peppery smoke so far(1st third).

Also something entirely odd about the flavor/aroma of this cigar is that I can taste the smell of how dragon's Blood incense smells. Very interesting, I like that as it is a nice touch.


----------



## roughrider

Cubao


----------



## bdw1984

tat cabinet especiales


----------



## SmokeRings

PAM '64


----------



## eyesack

Te Amo Dominicana. The flavor is OK but the draw is horrendous. It's like it's missing a leaf or two of filler. I can blow on the cherry and smoke blows out the cap... I'm guessing I'll get maybe 20-30 minutes out of a toro. Boo.out:

Edit: The flavor is actually quite good, it reminds me of a La Aroma de Cuba.


----------



## mrsmitty

Acid Krush Classics Gold Label. Nice quick smoke before I go to bed.


----------



## commonsenseman

Camacho Havana, very good smoke.


----------



## yzingerr

Just smoked a RP Connecticut toro.
Perfect for my mild taste buds!
R.I.P. little guy


----------



## bdw1984

lfd l200


----------



## baddddmonkey

Had a DPG Blue Firecracker, great little smoke. And finished off last night with a 601 Green Oscuro. What a tasty and powerful smoke!


----------



## fiddlegrin

Did a AB Tempus..... so complex and tastey!!! :thumb:

Hey Ben! 601 Green Oscuro! Woohoo! :clap2:

.


----------



## Raybird

Another Padilla '68 ready to go.


----------



## ezmoney5150

Just finising up an Oliva El Cobre. Very rich. Love em.


----------



## bdw1984

lg diez oriental


----------



## roughrider

Cubao


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## aea6574

Tonight a Hoyo de Monterrey epicure Especial

Very very nice.

Best regards, tony


----------



## mrsmitty

nub habano had to put it out tunneled the entire time.


----------



## Royale Duke

RP Vintage 1990, trying to wait on smoking the V's and the San Cristobal till this Friday and the Weekend!

Also, a friend of mine is going to give me my first Opus X! I cannot wait.:dude: It's been awhile since I have seen him, and I found out he smokes cigars.

He's a big AF nut, and he's been smoking for years! But hell! An Opus X! FOR FREEE! AS A GIFT! He also smokes a lot of Cohiba's and various cubans.


----------



## NYGator

Just finished a La Vieja Habana Connecticut Belicoso. I picked it out of the stash because I didn't know how long I wanted to smoke for and it's cheap enough to toss without feeling bad. But damn they're pretty good for a cheap (mixed filler) cigar, wound up smoking the whole torpedo.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Just finished up a nice little Alec Bradley Tempus Genesis - nice and smooth mid range with a smokey chipotle type tang to it and picked up spicy cedar as it went.


----------



## mrsmitty

Just finished a Acid Opulance 3 robusto.


----------



## Juicestain

Just finished a AVO XO. The last 3rd of this was phenomenal, smoked it down until I was in danger of putting blisters on my lips!


----------



## yzingerr

Just smoked a Rocky Patel Connecticut. Delicious flavor, smooth smoke... just my speed!


----------



## commonsenseman

Padilla Miami tonight.


----------



## bdw1984

murcielago robusto with some black coffee


----------



## SmokeRings

just finished a 5 Vegas Gold Nugget. great breakfast smoke!


----------



## Raybird

Started my day with a big old Montecristo Classic Toro...


----------



## SmokinAce09

Sitting here typing as I am finishing my CAO Soprano


----------



## roughrider

CAO Italia


----------



## Chico57

Just finished a DPG Black 1950 Toro.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

I'm working a weird split shift this week, so I'm sitting here at home in the middle of the afternoon, after a very late lunch. I was planning to smoke a Partagas Black Clasico, but when I opened the humidor to get it, there was one of my Cuba Libre coronas right there on top, so I'm having that instead. It's not the greatest cigar I've ever had, but they're plenty good enough.


----------



## Royale Duke

Finally caved in and I am smoking one of two precious Oliva Series V Double Toro's while I work on some school work.

So...Delicious. About 5 inches or so left to go of delicious smoking pleasure, I think if I could only choose one box of cigars to purchase RIGHT NOW, it would be these. I'd merrily puff away on these for a very loooooong time to be entirely honest.


----------



## bdw1984

just smoked a padron family reserve maduro... all i can say is wow... one of the top 10 cigars ive ever had... u name a flavor it was in there... cocoa, leather, spice, cedar, earth, floral, citrus... unreal... its a must smoke


----------



## zeavran1

Smoked a Oliva Series V Double toro this evening while hanging out with a Puff.com BOTL. I met Mike (denarok) for the first time at Schlesingers Steak House Cigar Bar in New Windsor NY and had a good time smoking and discussing cigars. Mike had a RP Vintage 60. Not sure 90 or 92.


----------



## Uruss

Gurkha Triple ligero


----------



## RedDragon888

Jose Marti Robusto Extra:smoke2:


----------



## commonsenseman

Camacho Select, must be the mildest Camacho I've ever had.


----------



## bdw1984

tat havana vi victorias... cant decide if i like this or the angeles better...


----------



## roughrider

LFD Ligero Torpedo


----------



## Raybird

Smoked a Tabacos Baez this morning and just finished an Oliva Conn Robusto - the Oliva was quite good, albeit on the mild side.


----------



## commonsenseman

Cusano Corojo thanks to teedles915, thanks buddy! I liked it!


----------



## Royale Duke

Finishing up a San Cristobal Supremo, which has been an absolutely phenomenal smoke.


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## Snapr

As soon as I get off work and get home...Oliva V


----------



## roughrider

Padilla Miami


----------



## Chico57

Halfway through a Anejo #46.


----------



## SmokeRings

RP ITC 10th Robusto in honor of my first box purchase today thanks to CI's weekly special!!
love this stick!


----------



## zeavran1

Padron Delicias Maduro


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Driving back to work after my extended lunch, I sparked up a Partagas Black Pronto. I had forgotten how much I like them. Now I'm down to only one, so I may have to order at least one tin, next time I put in an order. If I don't forget.


----------



## baddddmonkey

Decided to take it easy last night and had a RP Connecticut. VERY mild for my tastes. But still a good cigar while sitting outside and reading homework!


----------



## Amlique

Last evening: 5 Vegas Cask Strength II. Terrific smoke! Waiting on a box for a good price!


----------



## mlbar1153

NOTHING!!! Have been sick the last 5 days (flu):boohoo:. Can't wait for the UT vs Texas Tech game and I will smoke a Rocky Patel Edge.


----------



## roughrider

LFD Ligero Torpedo.


----------



## SMOKE20

La riqueza to start the day today


----------



## Chico57

Just finished a La Riqueza Cervantes.


----------



## Acesfull

Padilla Miami Robusto nom nom nom....


----------



## Randy_LL

don pepin garcia cuban classic


----------



## bilingue23

Had a RyJ Short Churchill today. It was amazing!


----------



## Scott W.

Sept 2007 Partagas Mille Fleur in honor of my son's 2nd birthday which was Sept 17th 2007. He is 2 and I smoke one out of the box for each of his birthdays.


----------



## SmokeRings

Oliva G maduro special G


----------



## Demasoni

Cusano Corojo 1997


----------



## mrsmitty

5 Vegas 09 Limitada


----------



## bdw1984

just got off of work... tat havana vi victorias


----------



## teoulennon

Smoked a Gurkha Legend Anniversario last night. Delicious! can't say I 'm the biggest fan of it's perfecto shape though.


----------



## roughrider

Padilla Habano Toro


----------



## NeverBend

*Perdomo* _Slow-Aged Glorioso_.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Padilla Signature 1932 Churchill.


----------



## Habanolover

Vegas Cubanas


----------



## Chico57

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Padilla Signature 1932 Churchill.


Opened the humi planing to grab a 1932 Churchill but there was a
VSG Corona Gorda next to it. Can you guess what I am smoking now?
Maybe tomorrow I'll smoke the 1932.
Hope you enjoyed the 1932. I know I do.:smoke2:


----------



## SmokeRings

DPG Blue Label


----------



## Habanolover

RASCC


----------



## SmokeRings

SmokeRings said:


> DPG Blue Label


since I was so disappointed with the blue label I smoked earlier, I am redeeming DPG with a Cuban Classic.


----------



## GunHand

I just finished smoking a Bolivar Churchill that wasn't too shabby. It did make me a little high, though.:hippie:


----------



## roughrider

Padilla Miami Lancero


----------



## JazzItUp4u

I am smoking a Maduro Perdomo Patriarch that I had purchased yesterday after being personally persuaded to try by Nick Perdomo himself. ( I was at an event at Cigars International in Bethlehem PA.) It is a truly fantastic smoke! It is so smooth, yet still packs a bit of a punch.. I recommend trying it out.


----------



## teoulennon

Trying to decide what to smoke tonight..might be going with a RP sungrown


----------



## Stench

Smoked a RP MM this morning and then a LVH right before work tonight.


----------



## Juicestain

Birthday smoke! And I have to say it lived up to the hype. And that last third... POW! I could not get enough.


----------



## maverickdrinker

an NC day today. Tatuaje corojo 2003, arturo fuente robusto and a cain maduro 550. Really liked the Cain maduro; liked it enough to pick up a box


----------



## roughrider

Oliva V Beli


----------



## ncstogie

DPG blue robusto


----------



## teoulennon

ended up smoking the RP sungrown..and it's a good thing I did, it was fantastic!


----------



## RedDragon888

JR Ultimate Principales:smoke2:


----------



## orca99usa

Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real. A very nice smoke, smooth and flavorful beginning to end.


----------



## roughrider

Padilla 1932


----------



## Snapr

Olivia V


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

GoF 2006 Carlito Dble Robo Tubo


----------



## smokin'Jef

Enjoyed a Nub Habano 464 and CAO Gold maduro yesterday while in and out of the Minneapolis Tattoo convention. Haven't decided what to smoke yet today...


----------



## bdw1984

vsg belicoso


----------



## Trex

Padilla 1932


----------



## roughrider

Pepin Blue


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Watching the stupid Patriots get embarrassed, and smoking an LGC Gloria maduro. I think I only have one more left. I may need to buy a box, as if I don't already have enough cigars. I must be a really slow smoker. I have 1:15 on this corona, and it's not done yet.


----------



## Habanolover

Getting ready to smoke a Padron 80th Maduro


----------



## SMOKE20

What a great cigar. Special occasion today don????


----------



## Habanolover

SMOKE20 said:


> What a great cigar. Special occasion today don????


Yep, I woke up this morning! :r

I don't save too many cigars for a special occasion. Besides it was gifted to me by Shawn so I figure I should smoke and review it. :tu


----------



## SMOKE20

madurolover said:


> Yep, I woke up this morning! :r
> 
> I don't save too many cigars for a special occasion. Besides it was gifted to me by Shawn so I figure I should smoke and review it. :tu


HAHA, well either way enjoy that cigar. I look forward to reading your review.


----------



## DaReallyPoGigolo

Smoking a Oliva Serie V Figurado right now, later moving on to a Man O' War Toro. Today is a good day.


----------



## pitbulljimmy

This morning was a Torano Signature Robusto Maduro... This evening it's a 5Vegas "A" with my buddy Mat. A good day here too!


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

I am smoking my first Casa Magna Salomon. Not bad... I prefer the Robusto.


----------



## Chico57

Right now a Padilla 1932 Churchill that I was planing on smoking yesterday.


----------



## maverickdrinker

ramon allones gigantes, bolivar belicoso finos, casa magna robusto on the golf course today


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

A Hoyo Dble Corona and a PSD4


----------



## roughrider

Oliva V Beli


----------



## Juicestain

Just finished a RyJ habana reserve. I love these things, one of my top 5 smokes atm.


----------



## RedDragon888

H Uppman Vintage Cameroon Corona:smoke2:

It's a babe in waiting!


----------



## roughrider

Oliva V Lancero


----------



## smokin'Jef

Getting in a quick afternoon fix with a CAO Italia piccolo


----------



## Raybird

Camacho Connecticut Robusto, a good choice anytime.


----------



## SmokeRings

Oliva Series G Maduro Robusto

yum


----------



## smokin'Jef

Wow, really enjoying a Perdomo 10 Year Reserve Maduro figurado! Nice!


----------



## zeavran1

Oliva Series G Maduro Belicoso.


----------



## Uruss

Diamond Crown Maximus Robusto


----------



## bdw1984

la riqueza cabinet robusto this am... excellent... san cristobal clasico right now... not so much... ive smoked prob a box of diff. san cristobals and i just dont like the cigar... to me its one dimensional... i really wanted to like this cigar but after all of these experiences, im done... so many better smokes for the same price and many better smokes for less...


----------



## Amlique

Alec Bradley Harvest 97 Corona.


----------



## Acesfull

Because I scored 15 on the cigar.com daily deal today before they sold out


----------



## SMOKE20

Acesfull said:


> Because I scored 15 on the cigar.com daily deal today before they sold out


Nice score, got lucky. They sold out fast i heard


----------



## Acesfull

I was on at 12AM EST when it changed and jumped on them right away, the Padilla Miami's on there right now are not a bad deal at all.. But I have a full box and a few singles in the humi so Im going to pass on those


----------



## roughrider

Oliva V lancero


----------



## alogie

Rocky Patel Sun Grown Torpedo.


----------



## JazzItUp4u

I am enjoying an awesome rocky patel sun grown torpedo as well. I love these cigars.


----------



## zeavran1

Padilla 1948 robusto.


----------



## Raybird

Oliva Conn. Robusto...


----------



## alogie

A two cigar day, which doesn't happen often.
After this afternoon's Sun Grown Rocky, I just finished a CI Legends Yellow Label (Don Pepin).


----------



## RedDragon888

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990:biggrin:


----------



## commonsenseman

DPG Vegas Cubanas


----------



## Gizzmo

Don Tomas Maduro a couple hours ago


----------



## eljimmy

Just finished off a Opus X Lancero, Very gooood.


----------



## bdw1984

last night was a cg4... right now a xikar hc colorado robusto (excellent cigar, amazing what a few months in a humi can do)... say that 3 times fast!


----------



## Raybird

Just smoked a Padilla '32 Robusto on the patio-great stick!


----------



## HU1844SMOKER

My Peterson Pipe with 11 year old Ashton Old Dog pipe tobacco.


----------



## SMOKE20

graycliff double expresso.


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## smokin'Jef

Enjoyed a Padron 3000 maduro while at 'Burn' cigar shoppe...


----------



## Trex

RP edge lite


----------



## thebayratt

Perdomo Lot 23 Robusto...


----------



## roughrider

Oliva V Beli


----------



## bdw1984

earlier a. fuente don carlos double robusto... tonight was a li riqueza no. 1


----------



## alogie

Nica Libre Principe for me tonight. Nice short smoke.


----------



## Trex

lite another one...Don Pepin Garcia _Vegas Cubanas_


----------



## Bigtotoro

Just had my first Anejo. It was a #50 gifted to me by a very generous brother. I may feel compelled to post a review later.


----------



## roughrider

Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet


----------



## Raybird

Alec Bradley SCR Robusto this morning - what a great smoke!


----------



## need2smokem

Just finished a Gran Habano corojo #5

Very nice cigar:smoke2:


----------



## andrew s

Just started up a Kristoff Sumatra Churchill. The wrapper is beatiful and has a wonderful oily sheen to it.


----------



## Rookee

Oliva serie G special G maduro.... IMHO the best short smoke around.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Enjoying a Nub habano 464 with some Central Water Coffee stout.
And I just ordered more Nubs today as I only have 2 left after this week...yikes...I'm hooked.


----------



## Ray

Just finished a Gurkha Park Ave.. nice for a mild cigar.


----------



## ncstogie

Diamond Crown robusto


----------



## RedDragon888

Quintero Box Pressed Corona :smoke2:


----------



## SkinsFanLarry

Cain Habano Toro


----------



## commonsenseman

Padilla 1932 Lancero with a bottle of Guiness Extra Stout. 

Great combo BTW, also one of my favorite Padillas, this DPG guy is crazy!


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Padilla '48 robusto that I've been trying to get to since Monday. I've either been busy or fallen asleep every night. I haven't had one of these since Summer, and it's as good as I remembered, but I think I like the '68 better, just can't put my finger on it.


----------



## Redheadz

Just had a nice Don Pepin El Centurion Emperadores on the ride in to work.
Dang, I wish these were more available.


----------



## Drkold

fuente cuban belicoso with a nice black coffee


----------



## Amlique

Perdomo Reserve- La Tradicion Cabinet Series P. Yummy through 2/3s.


----------



## doubled

padilla miami salomon


----------



## roughrider

Famous Nic 3K


----------



## teoulennon

Graycliff 1666. First one I've had, we'll see how it goes..


----------



## andrew s

Just started up a Liga Privada #9 thanks to dj1340.


----------



## teoulennon

Well the 1666 is not one of my favorites to say the least..got a bittersweet raisiny flavor to it..not really my cup of tea!


----------



## commonsenseman

Te-Amo World Selection - Nicaragua....in a word "unimpressive".


----------



## bimmian

I just had my 1st TERRIBLE Padron... (2000, natural wrapper leaf) But that's what I get for smoking it (literally) right out of the box it came in haha! I literally opened the cardboard USPS box, threw out the packaging, opened the cigar box, and immediately after my inspection, pulled the first one on the right out, clipped it and smoked it!

I'd never done that before, and I never will again, but I actually wanted to see just how bad an unrested, still very much in shock from transit cigar would be. I figured Padrons are cheap enough that I wouldn't regret it..

It tasted like charcoal and harsh, tarry wood the whole length. (Yeah, I smoked it down to about 1.5", just to see what it was like!) No complexity, no good flavors, and so harsh it made me gag once from phlegm buildup. A Marlboro red would have been more enjoyable... The aroma even suffered from it's being so badly shocked! (For the record, it was in the air and in transit for about 8 days. It takes a long time to ship anything here to da rock!)
ound:
I'm still laughing at myself as I write this, I don't even know why I'm sharing it, other than maybe a new smoker will read it and learn how important it is to let your cigars acclimate and relax after their long trip to your humidor... Just so you know, I LOVE these cigars and buy em by the box!

To the absolute credit of the Padron family, however, the cigar burned evenly and cleanly the whole way and the draw was Padron-perfect! These folks really know how to build an excellent cigar! (If you didn't already know that, this experiment should prove it to anyone!)

The rest of the 2 boxes (I also got some Delicias maduros) are in my NC storage locker right now, relaxing at 68% RH and crying about the untimely demise of their brother, and won't see light again until at least 3-4 days from now..

What a dumb idea this was, LOL! Gonna go smoke a Partagas Short now to try and forget about what I just did. Happy smoke rings. everyone!


----------



## zeavran1

Thanks Mike. I will always remember that. lol. Smoking a Rocky Patel Connecticut toro.


----------



## bimmian

Just "taking one for the team", LOL! :banana:


----------



## Raybird

Just finished a R&J Havana Reserve Robusto-haven't had these for a while, decent mild to medium smoke.


----------



## fiddlegrin

bimmian said:


> I just had my 1st TERRIBLE Padron... (2000, natural wrapper leaf) But that's what I get for smoking it (literally) right out of the box ......... A Marlboro red would have been more enjoyable..
> I'm still laughing at myself as I write this, I don't even know why I'm sharing it, other than maybe a new smoker will read it and learn how important it is to let your cigars acclimate and relax after their long trip to your humidor.........
> 
> What a dumb idea this was, LOL! Gonna go smoke a Partagas Short now to try and forget about what I just did. Happy smoke rings. everyone!


Thank you Sir for this very important *P.S.A.* :thumb:


----------



## fiddlegrin

Burned a Pallia 32 Lancero while watching Bazeball


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## roughrider

Oliva O Torpedo


----------



## bdw1984

tatuaje noella


----------



## Jimbo57

Just finished a Partagas Spanish Rosado and working now on a Padilla Miami. Both are interesting smokes.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Just lit up a Hoyo de Monterrey Dark Sumatra Espresso. The draw on this one is a little loose, but I really like these cigars. I actually prefer the Ebano size, but the B&M was out of them, last time I was there. I can't really tell much difference between this, and the Dark Knight III, but that's me. These may be just a tiny bit milder and smoother, but without smoking them together I can't even be sure of that.


----------



## SmokeRings

just had a La Vieja Habana Chateau Corona Maduro, that thing was awesome for what it is, great stick at a great price.
Heading to a Torano event tonight, so I will be smoking something of his Im sure.


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## DBCcigar

My Father No. 2


----------



## hangnail

Acesfull said:


>


had one not to long ago, good smoke, i enjoyed it


----------



## hangnail

Acesfull said:


>


about to light the same :banana:


----------



## Chico57

Just lit an ESG 21. They are one of my favorite smokes.


----------



## mrsmitty

just had a caridad Connecticut


----------



## teoulennon

going along with a recent 5 vegas classic thread, I think I'll be smoking one tonight to refresh my memory!


----------



## SmokeRings

Smoking a La Riqueza #3. I love these, can wait for Petes upcoming stick!


----------



## roboref

As soon as I finish my shift at 11pm, I will be on the back porch, right now trying to decided between a Padilla Achilles or a San Cristobal, only have one of this particular Padilla ( I hate to smoke a cigar when it is the onl;y one I have), and I haven't had a San cristobal in a long time. But one of those 2.


----------



## yzingerr

Oliva Serie G


----------



## Uruss

me and dad went to the 3rd round Tour Championship in Atlanta today (pretty sweet!) but when that was over i had a Arturo Fuente Hemingway Signature on the long drive home


----------



## stormblade

My first Olivia (G). It is as smooth as silk so far. :new_all_coholic:
Plus sipping some Johnny Walker Blue Label.


----------



## lunchbox

Just had my first Opus X Lancero


----------



## need2smokem

I think today feels like a Te-Ammo honduran blend, kind of day:banana:


----------



## PerpetualNoob

I went to the humidor to get a 5 Vegas Gold, and down in the bottom there was a "Cameroon by Rocky Patel" that I got in a Thompson sampler about a year ago. It's one of their "exclusives". Nice cigar, though. Pretty mild and smooth, nothing complex about it, but tasty. The wrapper is perfect, the draw is perfect, the ash is white and solid.


----------



## Chico57

Smoking my first Old Henry Robusto and liking it.


----------



## orca99usa

Last night was a CAO Brazilia Box Press. Tonight, I haven't decided.


----------



## zeavran1

smoking my last Reo robusto that's been sitting in the humi for about 1 1/2 years. Tastes great. Got to look for more of these.


----------



## kingback56

Just finished up the last of my Trinidad TTT Rubosto and wow what a great cigar. Expensive but I got them for $2 a stick on special. Even my girlfriend liked the smell of it compared to the Sol Cubano's I usually smoke and she hates cigars.


----------



## Raybird

Smoked a Tabacos Baez Monarco today, very nice medium body cigar.


----------



## ezmoney5150

Watching the Tour Championship (recorded) and smoking an Oliva Serie V Maduro.

I'll settle for anyone but Tiger to win. I hope it's Phil or Kenny.


----------



## Acesfull

Celebrated the Bengals beating the Steelers with a.....


----------



## smelvis

I just smoked a Sopranos that CI had two for 30 and a free Indian tabac 5 pak. or some fiver anyway can't remember now.

I'm not good at reviews but was pleasantly surprised in the stick, I don't know shit about nutty or coffee flavors ect.. I do not think it's a 15 stick but will buy more when the price is right. I hate to compare but was thinking of the RP 1990 when I was smoking it.


A little overpriced but a decent smoke, as luck has it I could have bought quantity earlier at way cheaper prices. So good smoke but not great.


----------



## roughrider

Padilla Habano Toro


----------



## smokin'Jef

Enjoyed the simple pleasue of Oliva Serie O robusto last night with a nice Mexican dark roast coffee.


----------



## DBCcigar

La Aroma De Cuba Edicion Especiale by Pepin


----------



## old4x4

Isla Del Sol by Drew Estate. Was working on building my new humi, so I was enjoying a "working cigar". The cedar dust in the nose and mouth kinda killed it a bit, tho..


----------



## mrsmitty

old4x4 said:


> Isla Del Sol by Drew Estate. Was working on building my new humi, so I was enjoying a "working cigar". The cedar dust in the nose and mouth kinda killed it a bit, tho..


Spanish cedar is toxic I'd where a mask.


----------



## Jimbo57

San Cristobal


----------



## Raybird

Camacho Conn. Robusto this a.m.


----------



## roughrider

LFD Ligero Torpedo


----------



## Uruss

601 Blue Toro tonight. always a good one


----------



## DaReallyPoGigolo

About to fire up a Man O' War Toro, one of my current favorites.


----------



## Redheadz

Padron 1964 Anniversario Principe Maduro. 
Cigar perfection!


----------



## Raybird

A. Fernandez Sig. Series Robusto - nice medium body with an aftertaste like a dry sherry wine...


----------



## old4x4

Went for a walk in the back 40 with a Punch Maduro Maduro (?champion). Niiiice


----------



## Jimbo57

Oliva Series O natural


----------



## DRSTHEMAN

Vegas five cask strength 2 toro....very good i might add


----------



## roughrider

Oliva V Beli


----------



## jeepthing

Gurhka Ancient warrior. MMMMMMMMMMMM Yummy


----------



## Uruss

DPG My Father Le Bijou 1922. it aint too shabby, has a lot of flavor and is pretty spicy on the light up


----------



## Jim2903

Rocky Patel OWR corojo toro


----------



## kingback56

Just had a don kiki limited reserve red label. Not very good, but hey got a good deal on a humidor and they came with it so I'm not going to complain.


----------



## Raybird

Beautiful day here, so I'm heading for the patio with an A.B. Select Cabinet Reserve Robusto & a cup of sumatra.


----------



## roughrider

CAO Italia Ciao


----------



## Ndimarco

I am currently smoking a 5 Vegas Miami Knuckle. Its a spicy little bastard, that just changed flavor profiles on me. Construction is great, and the burn is thin and straight. If your a fan of Nubs I'd definitely pick up a few of these.


----------



## bdw1984

cuabo no. 7


----------



## thebayratt

Camacho 1962 Perfecto. 
I love the perfecto shape; easy to lite, feals good in my hand. This was my 1st Camacho, not too bad at all except the draw could have been a tad tighter and a little more stronger. But overall good smoke for a nice weathering afternoon.


----------



## aea6574

Monte #5 tonight. Very nice smoke, about 35 minutes and good by a fire outside with the wife.

Best regards, tony


----------



## SmokeRings

Perdomo Habano Maduro, which I am pleasantly surprised with!


----------



## zeavran1

I am smoking my first cc thanks to Arnie. The St Luis Rey Regio has been resting for a couple of weeks and it is delicious!! Thanks Arnie!!


----------



## Neighbor

I lucked out and got a Gurkha Beauty in a 5 pack on a bid . Loved it !


----------



## Demasoni

Running out of sticks, so I had to sacrifice the my last Camacho Triple Maduro.


----------



## commonsenseman

Don Carlos, not sure what size, it was a little torpedo. Tasty little guy!


----------



## zinite

Smoked a Cubano Clasico from JAI today (can't find any info about this cigar online... but that's what the band says). Too heavy for my tastes.


----------



## Uruss

tonight I enjoyed an illusione cg:4


----------



## andrew s

Enjoyed a Nub Cameroon last night.


----------



## Raybird

This morning it's an Aroma De Cuba E.E., Corona - always a good choice.


----------



## roughrider

Casa Magna


----------



## smokin'Jef

Gonna light up a CAO Gold maddy robusto and watch some season opening hockey!


----------



## smokin'Jef

smokin'Jef said:


> Gonna light up a CAO Gold maddy robusto and watch some season opening hockey!


Ummm...unfortunately, this one sucked tobacco balls. The draw was terrible and it started to unravel about 2/3rds thru. Worst CAO experience I've had in a long time... bummed me out. Sure hope the few of these I have left that are sittin' in the humi fair better then this one last night.
At least the Avs won!


----------



## roughrider

JDN Celebracion


----------



## Raybird

Just smoked my first Perdomo Grand Cru Connecticut, a very nice stick that pairs up well with a good cup of coffee (and would go great with a fine blended whiskey like Crown Royal or Gentleman Jack)!


----------



## Ndimarco

My first ever Alec Bradley Tempus. Man its a good stick, glad I have 4 more in the Cooler. If you haven't tried this, I would, they come up on Monster every once in a while, keep an eye out!


----------



## zeavran1

smoking my 2nd ever cc that was sent to me by Steve (Rodeo). A Jose L Piedra. Tastes very good.


----------



## English Bulldog

Joya Nicaragua Fuerte. Good smoke. No Antano 1970, but very tasty, and half the price.


----------



## mrsmitty

With all the things happening in my life right now I decided what the hell... Made a 45 min commute to my nearest b&m, thought I'd sit down for a couple hours (turned into 5 hours) and smoke a stogie (turned into 3), bought a hand full of cigars, smoked a Padilla 1932 robusto & 2 Omar Ortiz toros (yummy). Hung out with people three times my age and had a blast  ...

And walked out with my first San Cristabel robusto, Opus X Perfection X Maduro don't know the #, and another Omar Ortiz toro (now my fav. budget cigar).


----------



## Blackcat

A friend of my wife just gave me a box of Rocky Patel Junior Maduro's. Not bad for the price. Wasn't to sure what to expect, but not to shabby.


----------



## SmokeRings

601 Green Label Corona. What a nice smoke man. I see a box purchase in the near future!!!


----------



## Uruss

CAO Italia Box-pressed


----------

